# History Quiz



## USViking

Correct responder gets to ask the next question.

No way to keep you from googling the answer;
I myself will wait at least one day before googling 
if I cannot answer the question fair and square.

If you are sure your answer is correct,
go ahead with your own question.
But please be sure!

*Question:*

*This French King* is reputed to have said:

_"L'etat, c'est moi."_ ("I am the state").


----------



## KarlMarx

King Louis XIV


What year was the US Constitution ratified?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> King Louis XIV
> 
> 
> What year was the US Constitution ratified?



I ought to know that, any US citizen should.

There was a problem with recalcitrant Rhode Island
lagging behind the others.

I am going to say R.I. completed ratification
in the year Washington took office: 1789


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I ought to know that, any US citizen should.
> 
> There was a problem with recalcitrant Rhode Island
> lagging behind the others.
> 
> I am going to say R.I. completed ratification
> in the year Washington took office: 1789


yep!


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> King Louis XIV
> 
> 
> What year was the US Constitution ratified?






			
				USViking said:
			
		

> I ought to know that, any US citizen should.
> 
> There was a problem with recalcitrant Rhode Island
> lagging behind the others.
> 
> I am going to say R.I. completed ratification
> in the year Washington took office: 1789






			
				KarlMarx said:
			
		

> yep!




Ahem!- Karl, both of us need to brush up on the subject:
my answer was incorrect, according to Wikipedia.

I'll let someone more well informed than me
take a shot at it before I give my cribbed answer.


----------



## KarlMarx

Rhode Island didn't accept the Constitution until 1790, but ratification required only 9 states, which happened in 1788. However, the Constitution didn't take effect until March 1789.


----------



## gaffer

If my memory serves me right I believe it was 1792.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Rhode Island didn't accept the Constitution until 1790, but ratification required only 9 states, which happened in 1788. However, the Constitution didn't take effect until March 1789.



What concerned me was that at the time nine states were on board 
two of the four holdouts were Virginia and New York- the two largest in population, 
and implementation could not proceed without them (they signed on later in 1788).

That being the case I felt the definition of ratification 
should be tightened to mean approval by all 13 states.

But I'll take the check mark.



*Question:*
*Founding father of modern Turkey*- his positive legacy 
includes government with an at least potentially Democratic framework, 
his negative legacy includes massacres of Armenian, Greek, and Kurdish secessionist minorities.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> What concerned me was that at the time nine states were on board
> two of the four holdouts were Virginia and New York- the two largest in population,
> and implementation could not proceed without them (they signed on later in 1788).
> 
> That being the case I felt the definition of ratification
> should be tightened to mean approval by all 13 states.
> 
> But I'll take the check mark.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> *Founding father of modern Turkey*- his positive legacy
> includes government with an at least potentially Democratic framework,
> his negative legacy includes massacres of Armenian, Greek, and Kurdish secessionist minorities.



Ataturk?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ataturk?



Hmmm, Ataturk was a left over from the "Young Turk" movement, largely responsible for the Armenian genocide when they came to power. They also reinstated the 18?? consitution when they took power. Ataturk abolished Sha'ria,and replaced it with the Swiss Civil Code too. Close call.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ataturk?



Correct- your turn to ask a question.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Correct- your turn to ask a question.



Ok. What event allowed Bismarck to finagle a way to entice France to declare war in 1870 leading to German Unification?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok. What event allowed Bismarck to finagle a way to entice France to declare war in 1870 leading to German Unification?




Something about the formation of the Northern Confederation in 186?.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Something about the formation of the Northern Confederation in 186?.



Not exactly. Hint, Bismarck had great strategy and was a tricky fellow. Sometimes though, fate just hands one an opportunity...Serendipity if you will.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Not exactly. Hint, Bismarck had great strategy and was a tricky fellow. Sometimes though, fate just hands one an opportunity...Serendipity if you will.




Sorry, nothing, I'm drawing blanks. Can I use a life line?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, nothing, I'm drawing blanks. Can I use a life line?



You have my number?


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You have my number?



hint #2: All's fair in *LOVE* and WAR.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> hint #2: All's fair in *LOVE* and WAR.




Nothing. :huh:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Nothing. :huh:



:musical notes: Love and marriage :musical notes:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :musical notes: Love and marriage :musical notes:



Who played Kelly Bundy? I'm trying not to cheat, but I see have no other choice.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok. What event allowed Bismarck to finagle a way to entice France to declare war in 1870 leading to German Unification?



The Ems telegram.

Bismarck did some creative editing on a message
from the King of Prussia describing an interview
the King had with the French Ambassador.

Bismarck made it look as though the Ambassador
had insulted the King.

Popular passions were inflamed, and war ensued.



*Question:*
In 1919 Russia actually conducted Democratic elections.

Although the bolsheviks were slaughtered at the ballot box,
they held a preponderance of guns and bayonnets, and were
able to dismiss the elected delegates when the delegates arrived
to assume power.

It was on this occasion that *this bolshevik leader* used
the famous phrase "trash can of history" to describe the fate of the delegates.


----------



## freeandfun1

I could have sworn that something to do with Spain is what led to the war and that Bismark had his hand in it somehow.  I just don't recall all the details.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> The Ems telegram.
> 
> Bismarck did some creative editing on a message
> from the King of Prussia describing an interview
> the King had with the French Ambassador.
> 
> Bismarck made it look as though the Ambassador
> had insulted the King.
> 
> Popular passions were inflamed, and war ensued.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> In 1919 Russia actually conducted Democratic elections.
> 
> Although the bolsheviks were slaughtered at the ballot box,
> they held a preponderance of guns and bayonnets, and were
> able to dismiss the elected delegates when the delegates arrived
> to assume power.
> 
> It was on this occasion that *this bolshevik leader* used
> the famous phrase "trash can of history" to describe the fate of the delegates.



Stalin?


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I could have sworn that something to do with Spain is what led to the war and that Bismark had his hand in it somehow.  I just don't recall all the details.


The vacant Spanish crown was being offered
to a member of the Prussian royal family.

The French naturally did not want Prussian
rulers on both sides of the border, and Bismarck,
who desired war with France, manipulated the
affair to acheive this end.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> The Ems telegram.
> 
> Bismarck did some creative editing on a message
> from the King of Prussia describing an interview
> the King had with the French Ambassador.
> 
> Bismarck made it look as though the Ambassador
> had insulted the King.
> 
> Popular passions were inflamed, and war ensued.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> In 1919 Russia actually conducted Democratic elections.
> 
> Although the bolsheviks were slaughtered at the ballot box,
> they held a preponderance of guns and bayonnets, and were
> able to dismiss the elected delegates when the delegates arrived
> to assume power.
> 
> It was on this occasion that *this bolshevik leader* used
> the famous phrase "trash can of history" to describe the fate of the delegates.



Trosky


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Stalin?



No, sorry.

Hint: Stalin and he were the bitterest of enemies.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Trosky



Correct! Question?


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Correct! Question?



I just watched something on them today and Trosky was my second guess.  Darn it!  :firing:


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> The vacant Spanish crown was being offered
> to a member of the Prussian royal family.
> 
> The French naturally did not want Prussian
> rulers on both sides of the border, and Bismarck,
> who desired war with France, manipulated the
> affair to acheive this end.



Yes!! Now I remember!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Correct! Question?




Woohoo, I didn't cheat either. Who was responsible for building (or overseeing the construction of) the subway system in 19?? in Russia somewhere? 



Only thing I could think of off the top of my head, probably not an accurate question.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I didn't cheat either. Who was responsible for building (or overseeing the construction of) the subway system in 19?? in Russia somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I could think of off the top of my head, probably not an accurate question.



I am clueless. I'd have to google!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I didn't cheat either. Who was responsible for building (or overseeing the construction of) the subway system in 19?? in Russia somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I could think of off the top of my head, probably not an accurate question.



Khruschev was in charge of construction of the Moscow Metro-
is that what you are referring to?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Khruschev was in charge of construction of the Moscow Metro-
> is that what you are referring to?


No.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> No.



Hey, where's the hints?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey, where's the hints?



Hint: "The Wolf of the Kremlin" 

Moscow subway system, 1935 - I double checked.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> No.



According to this link K. is one correct answer:

http://travel.telegraph.co.uk/trave....xml&sSheet=/travel/2005/04/02/ixtrvhome.html

(quote from the link):
_"It was not until December 1931, during Stalin's first Five-Year Plan, that construction started, under the direction of two young Communists _ - (deleted-USV) _and Nikita Khrushchev."_

Were you thinking of the individual whose name I deleted?

I'll give someone else a chance to give the answer you have in mind,
unless you give a hint that clues me in.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> According to this link K. is one correct answer:
> 
> http://travel.telegraph.co.uk/trave....xml&sSheet=/travel/2005/04/02/ixtrvhome.html
> 
> (quote from the link):
> _"It was not until December 1931, during Stalin's first Five-Year Plan, that construction started, under the direction of two young Communists _ - (deleted-USV) _and Nikita Khrushchev."_
> 
> Were you thinking of the individual whose name I deleted?
> 
> I'll give someone else a chance to give the answer you have in mind,
> unless you give a hint that clues me in.




I cheated. Lazar Moiseyevich Kaganovich
Right?


----------



## Annie

http://users.cyberone.com.au/myers/kaganovich.html



> Lazar Moiseyevich Kaganovich, Stalin's closest confidant, the chairman of the Soviet Presidium, the man who set up the amalgamation of the state security forces that later became the infamous KGB, the man who personally supervised the purges that ran rampant through Russia in the thirties and forties, the man who
> 
> {p. 15} instituted more restrictions and quotas on the Jews than anyone else, the man who urged and orchestrated the deaths of 20 million people, the man who brought Khrushchev to power, the man who was in charge of building this fantastic subway system - which bore his name for over twenty years - the ultimate Jew-hater himself, and the only Jew in the hierarchy. ... {but Beria, head of the NKVD (Cheka, KGB), was also a Jew; see p. 256 below}


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> According to this link K. is one correct answer:
> 
> http://travel.telegraph.co.uk/trave....xml&sSheet=/travel/2005/04/02/ixtrvhome.html
> 
> (quote from the link):
> _"It was not until December 1931, during Stalin's first Five-Year Plan, that construction started, under the direction of two young Communists _ - (deleted-USV) _and Nikita Khrushchev."_
> 
> Were you thinking of the individual whose name I deleted?
> 
> I'll give someone else a chance to give the answer you have in mind,
> unless you give a hint that clues me in.



It was named after the second person. Based on what I've read, he was the main person overseeing the subway project(in fact, Krushchev wasn't mentioned). Anyway, I want the other name.


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I cheated. Lazar Moiseyevich Kaganovich
> Right?



Interesting that he was a Jew (by birth) that oversaw the death of millions of Jews in the Ukraine.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I cheated. Lazar Moiseyevich Kaganovich
> Right?




Yep that's him.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep that's him.



I cheated, should I pass the question to Free, since he hasn't had one?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I cheated, should I pass the question to Free, since he hasn't had one?




Sure, all in favor, say aye!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sure, all in favor, say aye!



Aye!


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I cheated, should I pass the question to Free, since he hasn't had one?



Tis okay.  I need to take a break for a while and spend some time with la familia!

Okay, here is one for you to ponder......

In 1872 what country did the US Congress debate going to war with?


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Interesting that he was a Jew (by birth) that oversaw the death of millions of Jews in the Ukraine.




One of the lesser know psychos. He and Kruschev hated each other; rivals. Kruschev was mainly responsible for for his downfall, and ousting.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> One of the lesser know psychos. He and Kruschev hated each other; rivals. Kruschev was mainly responsible for for his downfall, and ousting.



Go ahead Free, ask a question...


----------



## freeandfun1

In 1872 what country did the US Congress debate going to war with?


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Tis okay.  I need to take a break for a while and spend some time with la familia!
> 
> Okay, here is one for you to ponder......
> 
> In 1872 what country did the US Congress debate going to war with?



whoops, I missed this, sorry. Korea?


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Tis okay.  I need to take a break for a while and spend some time with la familia!
> 
> Okay, here is one for you to ponder......
> 
> In 1872 what country did the US Congress debate going to war with?




Geronimo, Chochise?? No clue.


----------



## archangel

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, nothing, I'm drawing blanks. Can I use a life line?



Maybe his assassination!


----------



## Said1

archangel said:
			
		

> Maybe his assassination!



 Oh, it's you again.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh, it's you again.



He's got your number?


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> In 1872 what country did the US Congress debate going to war with?



This is a tough one.

The UK and/or Germany were threatening military action
against a Latin American country (Venezuala?) around this time, I think.
The issue may have been debt default.

I did not know Congress went as far to debate war,
although it and the President did invoke the Monroe Doctrine,
and make threatening noises.

I'll take a stab at the UK.


----------



## Said1

Ahem, why is everyone straying from the question at hand? Tsk, tsk, back on topic, damn it!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ahem, why is everyone straying from the question at hand? Tsk, tsk, back on topic, damn it!



I said Korea, waiting for an answer!


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I said Korea, waiting for an answer!



Exacty correct young lady!


----------



## archangel

Kathianne said:
			
		

> He's got your number?



Nah don't have her number...just having some fun...cause she chastised me once in the past...sigh....


----------



## Said1

archangel said:
			
		

> Nah don't have her number...just having some fun...cause she chastised me once in the past...sigh....



Chastized you? Haha, you wish. I see you're time in the lung has served you well though! And look, I see your rep has gone up, you must have learned your lesson.


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Exacty correct young lady!



 


This US Secretary of State circulated diplomatic notes among the major powers, enabling the secretary to be credited with authoring the Open Door policy regarding China. Who was this Secretary of State?


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Exacty correct young lady!




Well, what happened?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This US Secretary of State circulated diplomatic notes among the major powers, enabling the secretary to be credited with authoring the Open Door policy regarding China.



Hay (John? Hay).


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Hay (John? Hay).


Correct!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Well, what happened?



Google "1872 us korea".

I had no idea about this episode.

I'm glad to have learned something.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Google "1872 us korea".
> 
> I had no idea about this episode.
> 
> I'm glad to have learned something.


question??? This is fun!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Google "1872 us korea".
> 
> I had no idea about this episode.
> 
> I'm glad to have learned something.



Thanks me either! Did we welcome you yet? Welcome!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Thanks me either! Did we welcome you yet? Welcome!



I did, with rep!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Hay (John? Hay).



Hay, I didn't see that question! Not that I knew the answer.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

*This territorial purchase* was characterized by its opponents
as "Seward's Folly". (Boy, were they wrong!)


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> *This territorial purchase* was characterized by its opponents
> as "Seward's Folly". (Boy, were they wrong!)


Alaska from the Russians!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Alaska from the Russians!


Dang, you're sharp!

Your question.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Dang, you're sharp!
> 
> Your question.




Crap, I knew that!   Foiled again!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Dang, you're sharp!
> 
> Your question.



I'm a history major. 


Who is the English military/political leader that led the charge to overthrow the British monarchy and may have been poisoned to death? His corpse was also mistreated!


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm a history major.
> 
> 
> Who is the English military/political leader that led the charge to overthrow the British monarchy and may have been poisoned to death? His corpse was also mistreated!


I was going to say "Guy Faulkes" but on second thought Oliver Cromwell.


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I was going to say "Guy Faulkes" but on second thought Oliver Cronwell.



Second thought is correct!


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Second thought is correct!


oh goody!

Who was the "heretic pharaoh"?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> oh goody!
> 
> Who was the "heretic pharaoh"?



This came up on another board I belong to.

I think I got credit for "Aton".


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> oh goody!
> 
> Who was the "heretic pharaoh"?


Akhenaten came up with sun god?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Akhenaten came up with sun god?




That is the heretic pharaoh isn't it?


----------



## KarlMarx

The heretic pharaoh was Ankhenaton (because he was a monotheist), and the god that he worshipped was the Aten


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> The heretic pharaoh was Ankhenaton (because he was a monotheist), and the god that he worshipped was the Aten




I've seen that A&E special too many times to get the answer all wrong.


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> I've seen that A&E special too many times to get the answer all wrong.


P.S. he was also King Tutankhamen's father-in-law


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> P.S. he was also King Tutankhamen's father-in-law




Well duh, eveyone knows that.(J/K)  :teeth:


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> P.S. he was also King Tutankhamen's father-in-law


I was right? Ok.

The longest lasting Chinese dynasty was which? It was this dynasty that enunciated the idea of the Mandate of Heaven.


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I was right? Ok.
> 
> The longest lasting Chinese dynasty was which? It was this dynasty that enunciated the idea of the Mandate of Heaven.


Ming?


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Ming?



Nope.


----------



## Said1

Tan or Hang?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I was right? Ok.
> 
> The longest lasting Chinese dynasty was which? It was this dynasty that enunciated the idea of the Mandate of Heaven.


I think the Han was the longest-lasting, so I will say Han.


----------



## KarlMarx

Zhou?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I think the Han was the longest-lasting, so I will say Han.




Han 400 years, I forget Tang though. I said both just in case!


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Zhou?



Bingo!


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Bingo!


OK.... what was the name of the first Roman Emperor who was Christian? Not only that, but he made Christianity the official religion of the Roman Empire.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> OK.... what was the name of the first Roman Emperor who was Christian? Not only that, but he made Christianity the official religion of the Roman Empire.


Constantine.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Constantine.


Exactamundo!


----------



## USViking

*This French philosopher* died in Sweden, 
where he was the guest of the Swedish Queen.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *This French philosopher* died in Sweden,
> where he was the guest of the Swedish Queen.



Descartes.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> *This French philosopher* died in Sweden,
> where he was the guest of the Swedish Queen.


Descartes?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Descartes?




Hey, quit looking at my paper!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hey, quit looking at my paper!


shut up and ask the question!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Descartes?


And I thought I had raised the bar a bit
on question difficulty.

Not for the people around here!

Some clown on another board (a liberal, of course)
asked how many panes of glass there were in the
latest Louvre building addition.

I could not find a written answer, so I tried counting
the hundreds of panes in a photo of the damn thing.
Didn't work.

While I promise not to go to such an extreme,
I may have to increase the difficulty factor
here so it takes more than 60 seconds for
someone to get the answer.

Kathianne's question!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Kathianne's question!



No, I had it first.  : 

Actually, she can because I'm allowing a goodle search for this one: What french political figure (leader or whatever) held the titled of "Public Accusor"?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> And I thought I had raised the bar a bit
> on question difficulty.
> 
> Not for the people around here!
> 
> Some clown on another board (a liberal, of course)
> asked how many panes of glass there were in the
> latest Louvre building addition.
> 
> I could not find a written answer, so I tried counting
> the hundreds of panes in a photo of the damn thing.
> Didn't work.
> 
> While I promise not to go to such an extreme,
> I may have to increase the difficulty factor
> here so it takes more than 60 seconds for
> someone to get the answer.
> 
> Kathianne's question!



Thanks for the kind words. But Said1 beat me to the answer. Hold onto your hat, she is incorrigible!


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Google "1872 us korea".
> 
> I had no idea about this episode.
> 
> I'm glad to have learned something.



It was because Korea would not open up to trade with the US.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> No, I had it first.  :
> 
> Actually, she can because I'm allowing a goodle search for this one: What french political figure (leader or whatever) held the titled of "Public Accusor"?


Sorry to have missed you earlier right answer.

Kathianne says you ask the next.

I have two possible answers in mind for your question above.

No doubt your question will be answered with the speed of light
if I am wrong or slow.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> No, I had it first.  :
> 
> Actually, she can because I'm allowing a goodle search for this one: What french political figure (leader or whatever) held the titled of "Public Accusor"?



Robesspiere (sic?)


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Robesspiere (sic?)


If that is not right I say Zola.

He wrote a essay titled "J'accuse" in defence of Dreyfus.


----------



## Annie

I'll assume that is correct? According to Shakespeare who was behind the conspiracy to knock off Julius Caesar?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Robesspiere (sic?)




Yep that's it. How long before I'm corrected!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll assume that is correct? According to Shakespeare who was behind the conspiracy to knock off Julius Caesar?


Blast- I out'a brush up on someone as great as Shakespeare
enough to know the answer.

Since Brutus is so obvious let me say Cassius.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Blast- I out'a brush up on someone as great as Shakespeare
> enough to know the answer.
> 
> Since Brutus is so obvious let me say Cassius.


You get the cigar. Next question?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You get the cigar. Next question?


Lucky guess, but luck can be as good as skill!

Maybe this will stump the field for 120 seconds:



*Question:* (two answers required)

*This Theban General* planned the strategy,
and led the army in *this battle*, where Sparta
suffered its first defeat on land in approx. 300 years. ca. 370BC

I gotta' clean up, have dinner, and make a few calls.

I've enjoyed it here, and look forward to continuing later!


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Lucky guess, but luck can be as good as skill!
> 
> Maybe this will stump the field for 120 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* (two answers required)
> 
> *This Theban General* planned the strategy,
> and led the army in *this battle*, where Sparta
> suffered its first defeat on land in approx. 300 years. ca. 370BC
> 
> I gotta' clean up, have dinner, and make a few calls.
> 
> I've enjoyed it here, and look forward to continuing later!


I had to google this one --- but was it Epaminondas?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Lucky guess, but luck can be as good as skill!
> 
> Maybe this will stump the field for 120 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:* (two answers required)
> 
> *This Theban General* planned the strategy,
> and led the army in *this battle*, where Sparta
> suffered its first defeat on land in approx. 300 years. ca. 370BC
> 
> I gotta' clean up, have dinner, and make a few calls.
> 
> I've enjoyed it here, and look forward to continuing later!



Didn't google, but did go for a text! How's this:

Epaminondas

Battle of Leuctra-ended Spartan hegemony.


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Didn't google, but did go for a text! How's this:
> 
> Epaminondas
> 
> Battle of Leuctra-ended Spartan hegemony.


You're up early! OK --- you have it, I didn't answer the 2nd part plus I had to google


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> You're up early! OK --- you have it, I didn't answer the 2nd part plus I had to google



Hee, hee!  Got to find a good question-reading news is getting in the way.


----------



## Annie

In 1378 a Catholic Pope was elected, one country didn't like the selection, so it elected another. What was this *historical period of time called * in the Church? What was *the country * that thought it could just elect another and claim legitimacy? *Where was the rump Pope installed*, (obviously NOT Rome)?


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> In 1378 a Catholic Pope was elected, one country didn't like the selection, so it elected another. What was this *historical period of time called * in the Church? What was *the country * that thought it could just elect another and claim legitimacy? *Where was the rump Pope installed*, (obviously NOT Rome)?


The Great Schism 1378-1415

The country was France 

The place was Avignon


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> The Great Schism 1378-1415
> 
> The country was France
> 
> The place was Avignon



:clap1: Next question...


----------



## KarlMarx

Name the Babylonian king who conquered Israel and took the Jews into captivity.....


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Name the Babylonian king who conquered Israel and took the Jews into captivity.....




Nabuchdnessar ?? I think!


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Nabuchdnessar ?? I think!



Correct-a-mundo!!!!

Give the lady with the gun a big fat cigar! 

(Just don't inhale!)


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Correct-a-mundo!!!!
> 
> Give the lady with the gun a big fat cigar!



OMG, I can't beleive I remebered that! So it my turn right?

Ok, staying on the same subject, which Babylonian king defeated the Assyrians - don't ask me when!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> OMG, I can't beleive I remebered that! So it my turn right?
> 
> Ok, staying on the same subject, which Babylonian king defeated the Assyrians - don't ask me when!



Had to hit a text again, but this looks right. I gotta admit, the name hardly rings a bell!

Nabopolassar


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Had to hit a text again, but this looks right. I gotta admit, the name hardly rings a bell!
> 
> Nabopolassar



Oh him! We used to go to High School together! I wonder what he's been up to!


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Oh him! We used to go to High School together! I wonder what he's been up to!




I'm waiting for Said1 on this, those people had way too many wars!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Had to hit a text again, but this looks right. I gotta admit, the name hardly rings a bell!
> 
> Nabopolassar




That's correct, I should have been more period specific, but I'm horrible with dates.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> That's correct, I should have been more period specific, but I'm horrible with dates.


So glad I wondered!!

This philosopher became a saint, but his boyhood was anything but angelic.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> So glad I wondered!!
> 
> This philosopher became a saint, but his boyhood was anything but angelic.




If it isn't Saint Thomas, could you be a little more nationality specifice SVP?


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> So glad I wondered!!
> 
> This philosopher became a saint, but his boyhood was anything but angelic.


Augustine?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> So glad I wondered!!
> 
> This philosopher became a saint, but his boyhood was anything but angelic.



I think it was St. Augustine.

As a young man isn't he supposed to have prayed:
"Oh God, help me lead a virtuous life...but not yet."

He had a child out of wedlock.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Augustine?


A-r-r-gh!

Too quick for me!


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> A-r-r-gh!
> 
> Too quick for me!


That's OK... if the answer is correct, you can go for me. I'm at work now and I don't want my manager to give me dirty looks!


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> That's OK... if the answer is correct, you can go for me. I'm at work now and I don't want my manager to give me dirty looks!



Thank you, sir!


*Question:*

Founding Father and guiding light of Japanese Quality Assurance/Control post-WW2, *this US PHd in mathematical physics* correctly predicted to Japanese auto makers that that US automakers would ask for protection from them by the end of the 1960s.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Thank you, sir!
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Founding Father and guiding light of Japanese Quality Assurance/Control post-WW2, *this US PHd in mathematical physics* correctly predicted to Japanese auto makers that that US automakers would ask for protection from them by the end of the 1960s.


Deming?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Deming?



Yesiree.


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Augustine?





Sorry I'm at school, hard to get on and read.


----------



## Said1

Karl, your turn again.


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Karl, your turn again.


OK.... here's another Egyptology question

Name the pharaoh who built the Great Pyramid (Greek or Egyptian form of the name is acceptable)


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> OK.... here's another Egyptology question
> 
> Name the pharaoh who built the Great Pyramid (Greek or Egyptian form of the name is acceptable)


Cheops?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> OK.... here's another Egyptology question
> 
> Name the pharaoh who built the Great Pyramid (Greek or Egyptian form of the name is acceptable)



Kofu, not sure of the spelling.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Cheops?


You were both correct ... but USViking was first, so he gets to go!


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> You were both correct ... but USViking was first, so he gets to go!



*Question:*
First US Presidential candidate who was Roman Catholic.

FDR called him "The happy warrior".


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> First US Presidential candidate who was Roman Catholic.
> 
> FDR called him "The happy warrior".



Al Smith.  I think this was just on the History Channel or A&E a while back....


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Al Smith.  I think this was just on the History Channel or A&E a while back....


Yes, indeed.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed.



Sticking with my Texas history here.....

Where was the first capital of Texas? (the name of the town) and who was their first elected president?


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Sticking with my Texas history here.....
> 
> Where was the first capital of Texas? (the name of the town) and who was their first elected president?


Rats- you got me on the capital.

I would guess Austin for president, Houston being too obvious.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Rats- you got me on the capital.
> 
> I would guess Austin for president, Houston being too obvious.



Incorrect on both....


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Incorrect on both....


Sam Houston in Austin?


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sam Houston in Austin?



One of two right. (Hint, it wasn't IN Austin)


----------



## freeandfun1

Should I spill the beans on this one?


----------



## no1tovote4

The first Texas Capital was Los Adaes, Louisiana.  It was the capital of Spanish Texas from 1729 to 1773.

Oh, and the Pres. was Sam Houston.


----------



## freeandfun1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> The first Texas Capital was Los Adaes, Louisiana.  It was the capital of Spanish Texas from 1729 to 1773.



Well, I was speaking of the first capital of the Republic of Texas, which wasn't formed until 1836.


----------



## no1tovote4

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Well, I was speaking of the first capital of the Republic of Texas, which wasn't formed until 1836.




Then that would be Columbia (now known as West Columbia).


----------



## freeandfun1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Then that would be Columbia (now knows as West Columbia).



and the first president? (have to make it "official" so you can ask the next question!  :teeth:


----------



## no1tovote4

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> and the first president? (have to make it "official" so you can ask the next question!  :teeth:




Sam Houston


----------



## freeandfun1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Sam Houston



Yes.  FYI Kat:  Stephen F. Austin was the Secretary of State.

You're next no1


----------



## no1tovote4

What is Juneteenth and when and why did it come about?


----------



## freeandfun1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What is Juneteenth and when and why did it come about?



It is a BIG holiday in the South for African Americans.  Since the news surrounding the emancipation proclomation didn't reach the south until June and since it reached most areas during the 13th - 19th of June, the entire period is referred to as "juneteenth".


----------



## no1tovote4

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> It is a BIG holiday in the South for African Americans.  Since the news surrounding the emancipation proclomation didn't reach the south until June and since it reached most areas during the 13th - 19th of June, the entire period is referred to as "juneteenth".




Yup, however there is a little more to the actual story.  The When is a very important part of the question.


----------



## freeandfun1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Yup, however there is a little more to the actual story.  The When is a very important part of the question.



I was a bit off on the answer so I will give somebody else a shot.  I knew that it is a big holiday in Texas and I knew that it had to do with the end of slavery, but I had the rest of the answer wrong.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I was a bit off on the answer so I will give somebody else a shot.  I knew that it is a big holiday in Texas and I knew that it had to do with the end of slavery, but I had the rest of the answer wrong.


The others seem busy elsewhere, so here you go:


*Question:*

Geographic eminence on the Stalingrad battlefield,
the summit of *this hill* was fought over for months,
with neither Soviet nor German ever gaining firm control.

The commanding Soviet general said of the fighting there:
"There are no witnesses; they did not survive."


----------



## dilloduck

USViking said:
			
		

> The others seem busy elsewhere, so here you go:
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> Geographic eminence on the Stalingrad battlefield,
> the summit of *this hill* was fought over for months,
> with neither Soviet nor German ever gaining firm control.
> 
> The commanding Soviet general said of the fighting there:
> "There are no witnesses; they did not survive."




Mamajev


----------



## USViking

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Mamajev



Exactly.

I have seen it rendered "Mamai", and "Mamaev".

The summit is now a national shrine,
with a colossal statue of Mother Russia.

Your turn!


----------



## dilloduck

USViking said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> I have seen it rendered "Mamai", and "Mamaev".
> 
> The summit is now a national shrine,
> with a colossal statue of Mother Russia.
> 
> Your turn!


 dang--there's always a price for being right

ok  What American General was killed by a sniper on Okinawa?


----------



## USViking

dilloduck said:
			
		

> dang--there's always a price for being right
> 
> ok  What American General was killed by a sniper on Okinawa?



I am going to guess Lt. Gen. Simon Bolivar Buckner,
the highest ranking US Army officer to fall in WW2.

The account I read had him dying after being hit by a rock fragment from a nearby artillery round explosion.

If a three star general did not make it, then one or more lower-ranking generals may also have been lost, and I do not know of them.


----------



## Said1

dilloduck said:
			
		

> dang--there's always a price for being right
> 
> ok  What American General was killed by a sniper on Okinawa?




There was more than one wasn't there?


----------



## dilloduck

USViking said:
			
		

> I am going to guess Lt. Gen. Simon Bolivar Buckner,
> the highest ranking US Army officer to fall in WW2.
> 
> The account I read had him dying after being hit by a rock fragment from a nearby artillery round explosion.
> 
> If a three star general did not make it, then one or more lower-ranking generals may also have been lost, and I do not know of them.




Accounts of his death vary but that's who I was looking for !

back on you   !


----------



## USViking

*Roman poet* who spent some time in exile in the Crimea.

I am not sure if it was for political reasons, 
or on account of the lewd nature of some of his verses.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *Roman poet* who spent some time in exile in the Crimea.
> 
> I am not sure if it was for political reasons,
> or on account of the lewd nature of some of his verses.




Vergil?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Vergil?



Sorry, no.

I believe he and Vergil were fairly close chronologically.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Sorry, no.
> 
> I believe he and Vergil were fairly close chronologically.




Ovid!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ovid!



You got it!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> You got it!




Ok, this is easy, who ordered his exile?


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, this is easy, who ordered his exile?


Hilter---he did everything bad :teeth:


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, this is easy, who ordered his exile?


Julius Caesar?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Julius Caesar?




No.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, this is easy, who ordered his exile?



Wasn't it Augustus?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Wasn't it Augustus?




Yes! Very good, you're it!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yes! Very good, you're it!



*This Russian poet's* reputation is equal in his language
to Shakespeare's reputation in English.

Tragically, he was killed in a duel in the prime of life.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *This Russian poet's* reputation is equal in his language
> to Shakespeare's reputation in English.
> 
> Tragically, he was killed in a duel in the prime of life.




I know the answer, but I cheated. :funnyface


----------



## dilloduck

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know the answer, but I cheated. :funnyface


  Iben Jackinov ?


----------



## USViking

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Iben Jackinov ?



No, but nice try.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know the answer, but I cheated. :funnyface


And who do you think you're making faces at?!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> And who do you think you're making faces at?!




Whomever.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Whomever.



You don't seem to be familiar with the "BS-Attagirl" system.

Here's how it works:

When you do something good, you get an "Attagirl".

When you do something bad, you get a "BS".

One "BS" does not cancel out one "Attagirl", it cancels ALL the "Attagirls",
even if you have a bazillion of them, and you have to start again from zero.

Since you didn't know the system you get a pass. Only this time.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> You don't seem to be familiar with the "BS-Attagirl" system.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> When you do something good, you get an "Attagirl".
> 
> When you do something bad, you get a "BS".
> 
> One "BS" does not cancel out one "Attagirl", it cancels ALL the "Attagirls",
> even if you have a bazillion of them, and you have to start again from zero.
> 
> Since you didn't know the system you get a pass. Only this time.



Hohoho! Now THAT'S funny. Attaboy!    :gross2:


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hohoho! Now THAT'S funny. Attaboy!    :gross2:


Great smilie face.

Guess who now has NO "Attagirls"?

You've dug yourself so deep you may as well go ahead and give that cribbed answer of yours.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Great smilie face.
> 
> Guess who now has NO "Attagirls"?
> 
> You've dug yourself so deep you may as well go ahead and give that cribbed answer of yours.



Guess you told me.......NOT!


----------



## no1tovote4

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I was a bit off on the answer so I will give somebody else a shot.  I knew that it is a big holiday in Texas and I knew that it had to do with the end of slavery, but I had the rest of the answer wrong.




Since everybody decided to skip the more in depth answer to the Juneteenth story.

In January 1 1863, Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation.  On June 19th 1865, 2 1/2 years after the slaves were freed General Gordon Granger landed at Galveston and informed the slaves in Texas that they were freed.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> *This Russian poet's* reputation is equal in his language
> to Shakespeare's reputation in English.
> 
> Tragically, he was killed in a duel in the prime of life.


Alexander Pushkin?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Alexander Pushkin?


To the head of the class again with you.


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Alexander Pushkin?




Oui.


----------



## freeandfun1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Since everybody decided to skip the more in depth answer to the Juneteenth story.
> 
> In January 1 1863, Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation.  On June 19th 1865, 2 1/2 years after the slaves were freed General Gordon Granger landed at Galveston and informed the slaves in Texas that they were freed.



Yup.   I knew I had only part of the history behind it correct.  I looked that up earlier but was waiting to see if anybody else posted it.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> To the head of the class again with you.



Name the three authors of "The Federalist Papers"


----------



## freeandfun1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Name the three authors of "The Federalist Papers"



Madison, Jefferson.... not sure whom else....


----------



## freeandfun1

I know, I am wrong....


----------



## KarlMarx

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Madison, Jefferson.... not sure whom else....


you're half right


----------



## Shattered

Hamilton, Madison, & Jay...


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> you're half right


Madison, Hamilton and Jay.


----------



## USViking

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hamilton, Madison, & Jay...


Godamighty you gotta be fast around here.


----------



## Shattered

USViking said:
			
		

> Godamighty you gotta be fast around here.



S'ok.  You can have it - I just piped in because their was a long enough delay to get it typed out.


----------



## USViking

Shattered said:
			
		

> S'ok.  You can have it - I just piped in because their was a long enough delay to get it typed out.


No no no- it's all yours.

I am sure everyone would like to see what question you can come up with.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> No no no- it's all yours.
> 
> I am sure everyone would like to see what question you can come up with.



I shoulda known that last one.... I first typed Jefferson, then I realized that was all wrong.  Didn't he and Madison exchange some letters on the papers that have given some debate to the subject.... seems like there is something about either some notes or letters...


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> Hamilton, Madison, & Jay...


Correct.... your turn!


----------



## freeandfun1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Correct.... your turn!



that frigg'n eye freaked me out!


----------



## Shattered

*sigh*  Fine.

Who was dubbed the Father Of Constitution?


----------



## Shattered

AHH!  Make that thing go away!


----------



## KarlMarx

Shattered said:
			
		

> AHH!  Make that thing go away!


Better now?


----------



## Shattered

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Better now?



Believe it or not..  MUCH.


----------



## freeandfun1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Better now?



yes!  Madison.  In what country were over 10,000 nationals of Chinese decent murdered in riots in 1969.


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Better now?




Yep! Frank Zappa, good choice.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep! Frank Zappa, good choice.


No, Said- Frank Zappa is not known as "the father of the Constitution".

Jefferson did most of the composition, and all the writing, so he could not be the answer.

How about John Locke.


----------



## Shattered

USViking said:
			
		

> No, Said- Frank Zappa is not known as "the father of the Constitution".
> 
> Jefferson did most of the composition, and all the writing, so he could not be the answer.
> 
> How about John Locke.



  Free already answered it, and posed a new question.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> yes!  Madison.  In what country were over 10,000 nationals of Chinese decent murdered in riots in 1969.


Indonesia?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> No, Said- Frank Zappa is not known as "the father of the Constitution".
> 
> Jefferson did most of the composition, and all the writing, so he could not be the answer.
> 
> How about John Locke.




And you dawwwwling, can bite moi.


----------



## Said1

> In what country were over 10,000 nationals of Chinese decent murdered in riots in 1969.



cambodia?


----------



## supermarine

uhh, china?


----------



## supermarine

no wait, uhh, shit, uhh, this is just a guess, cambodia?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> And you dawwwwling, can bite moi.


I guess an "Attaboy" is out of the question.


----------



## supermarine

dammit said1 alrady had the answer
god dammit, ill guess a new one, uhh, shit, uhh, uhh,
Laos?


----------



## freeandfun1

close...

I think I may have screwed up here...

I have done business in Malaysia for over a decade, and I have been told the story hundreds of times about the 1969 riots and how over 10,000 ethnic Chinese were killed.  Yet, if you do a search on this, the "official" numbers are only in the hundreds....

so that was not a fair question.

sorry.

Somebody else can go now.... shattered, you were the last one to have a right answer before me....


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> close...
> 
> I think I may have screwed up here...
> 
> I have done business in Malaysia for over a decade, and I have been told the story hundreds of times about the 1969 riots and how over 10,000 ethnic Chinese were killed.  Yet, if you do a search on this, the "official" numbers are only in the hundreds....
> 
> so that was not a fair question.
> 
> sorry.
> 
> Somebody else can go now.... shattered, you were the last one to have a right answer before me....




But it was Cambodia, right? I have no idea what the numbers would be though, I only remember the event.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> But it was Cambodia, right? I have no idea what the numbers would be though, I only remember the event.



That is possible too.  But I was speaking specifically of Malaysia.  It is what finally led to a lot of laws being changed there.  It really changed the country.  Before that, the Chinese and Indians openly controlled everything.  Now they only control everything behind closed doors (everything except the government.... all commerce).

It is called the May 13 Incident


----------



## Shattered

Wanna do-over, or is Said's answer correct?  I have no idea.


----------



## freeandfun1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Wanna do-over, or is Said's answer correct?  I have no idea.



Go ahead and do a do-over.... I blew my one opportunity!


----------



## supermarine

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> That is possible too.  But I was speaking specifically of Malaysia.  It is what finally led to a lot of laws being changed there.  It really changed the country.  Before that, the Chinese and Indians openly controlled everything.  Now they only control everything behind closed doors (everything except the government.... all commerce).
> 
> It is called the May 13 Incident




he said it was malaysia, so it is malasya, ok ill give a question:

This is ancient history, during the time of the Roman republic.
Which CArthaginian General led his army and his considerable number of war elephants over the alps and fought the romans and nearly defeated them in the Second Punic War.


----------



## Said1

What Cambodian incident am I think of then?? 

Do a do over, we're not playing for money here.


----------



## Shattered

When was Ulysses S. Grant's commission as lieutenant general signed by Abraham Lincoln?


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> What Cambodian incident am I think of then??
> 
> Do a do over, we're not playing for money here.




What...  I have a whole bottle of change.


----------



## supermarine

No We Are Doing My Question Ya Bumb


----------



## supermarine

This is ancient history, during the time of the Roman republic.
Which CArthaginian General led his army and his considerable number of war elephants over the alps and fought the romans and nearly defeated them in the Second Punic War.


----------



## freeandfun1

In what year was the first American killed in Vietnam?


----------



## USViking

Whoa!- we got two questions going at the same time here.

The answer the Super's is Hannibal.

I'll guess 1863 for Grant's third star, since that was the year he took Vicksburg.

If I'm wrong on Grant, whoever gets it right can ask next.


----------



## Shattered

Wrong on Grant..


----------



## supermarine

USViking said:
			
		

> Whoa!- we got two questions going at the same time here.
> 
> The answer the Super's is Hannibal.
> 
> I'll guess 1863 for Grant's third star, since that was the year he took Vicksburg.
> 
> If I'm wrong on Grant, whoever gets it right can ask next.





YOU ARE RIGHT IT IS HANNABLE, YOU WIN THE GRAND PRIZE, A HUG, FROM ME TO U


----------



## supermarine

Shattered said:
			
		

> When was Ulysses S. Grant's commission as lieutenant general signed by Abraham Lincoln?





1862?


----------



## supermarine

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> In what year was the first American killed in Vietnam?





1959


----------



## Shattered

supermarine said:
			
		

> 1862?



Nope...


----------



## freeandfun1

supermarine said:
			
		

> 1959



Technically, 1945.

First American Dies in Vietnam
Lt. Col. A. Peter Dewey, head of the American O.S.S. mission, is killed by Vietminh troops while driving a Jeep to the airport. Reports will later indicate that his death was due to a case of mistaken identity -- he had been mistaken for a Frenchman.


----------



## Shattered

Shattered said:
			
		

> When was Ulysses S. Grant's commission as lieutenant general *signed by Abraham Lincoln*?



Maybe that'll help..  I'd prefer month, date, and year.


----------



## supermarine

im too lazy to find the specific date, but im thinkin 1864


----------



## Shattered

Close enough, I suppose.  March 10, 1864.


----------



## KarlMarx

Let me start this again.....

Name the monarch who was known as the "grandmother of Europe"

(there's a hint --- obviously a queen)


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Let me start this again.....
> 
> Name the monarch who was known as the "grandmother of Europe"
> 
> (there's a hint --- obviously a queen)


Victoria.


----------



## KarlMarx

yep, your turn


----------



## Comrade

I've got one:

Which Russian General was responsible for the defense and eventual victory at Stalingrad against the German Sixth Army?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> yep, your turn


US Supreme Court Justice who had been a KKK member.

As a Justice he was unfailingly liberal, especially on racial issues, spearheading the Court's "Desegregate public schools now" ruling of the early 1970s.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> US Supreme Court Justice who had been a KKK member.
> 
> As a Justice he was unfailingly liberal, especially on racial issues, spearheading the Court's "Desegregate public schools now" ruling of the early 1970s.




Bird or Black?


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> I've got one:
> 
> Which Russian General was responsible for the defense and eventual victory at Stalingrad against the German Sixth Army?




Zhuckov.


----------



## dilloduck

Comrade said:
			
		

> I've got one:
> 
> Which Russian General was responsible for the defense and eventual victory at Stalingrad against the German Sixth Army?



that would be our very own board member --Zhukov

gj, Z-man !!


----------



## Comrade

dilloduck said:
			
		

> that would be our very own board member --Zhukov
> 
> gj, Z-man !!



Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding
 

K, your turn Dillo.


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding
> 
> 
> K, your turn Dillo.




Ahem, I think Dillo copied my answer!   

But he can go ahead anyway.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Bird or Black?


ONE answer per question, unless more than one are required, please, Said.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> ONE answer per question, unless more than one are required, please, Said.




Blah, blah, blah. You're turing into  a pest. Atta boy!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Blah, blah, blah. You're turing into  a pest. Atta boy!


I'M turning into a pest???

The nerve!


----------



## USViking

Cripes- I didn't mean to tick anyone off, or squelch the thread.

Since Said and Dillo have passed on the next question, I'll start with another:

*This President's* second inaugural included the famous phrase:

"Better angels of our nature".

He had to wait before delivering it for his new VP, who may have been drunk, to complete the preceding, incoherent, forgotten speech.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Cripes- I didn't mean to tick anyone off, or squelch the thread.
> 
> Since Said and Dillo have passed on the next question, I'll start with another:
> 
> *This President's* second inaugural included the famous phrase:
> 
> "Better angels of our nature".
> 
> He had to wait before delivering it for his new VP, who may have been drunk, to complete the preceding, incoherent, forgotten speech.



Lincoln?

Johnson being the drunk


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Cripes- I didn't mean to tick anyone off, or squelch the thread.




You didn't. 

So what was the answer? Bird or Black. Probably Bird, but I'm not making any bets.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Lincoln?
> 
> Johnson being the drunk


Correct and correct.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> You didn't.


Whew.






> So what was the answer? Bird or Black. Probably Bird, but I'm not making any bets.


It was Hugo Black.


----------



## 5stringJeff

OK... freeandfun's turn!


----------



## freeandfun1

Who were the only two signers of the Declaration of Independence to actually sign on July 4th?


----------



## 5stringJeff

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Who were the only two signers of the Declaration of Independence to actually sign on July 4th?



John Hancock and Charles Hamson?


----------



## freeandfun1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> John Hancock and Charles Hamson?



IF we were playing Jeapordy.... I would have to say you are wrong....

Hint.... Hancock is right, half of the other one is right....


----------



## 5stringJeff

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> IF we were playing Jeapordy.... I would have to say you are wrong....
> 
> Hint.... Hancock is right, half of the other one is right....



Charles Thomson... sorry.


----------



## freeandfun1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Charles Thomson... sorry.



Correct.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Woo-hoo!

OK: *This institution of higher learning* was founded in 1802.  Its graduates include two U.S. Presidents, the builder of the Panama Canal, and the man popularly credited with inventing baseball.


----------



## freeandfun1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!
> 
> OK: *This institution of higher learning* was founded in 1802.  Its graduates include two U.S. Presidents, the builder of the Panama Canal, and the man popularly credited with inventing baseball.



Boston College? (just a guess)


----------



## freeandfun1

Actually..... knowing a bit about you....

West Point!


----------



## 5stringJeff

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Actually..... knowing a bit about you....
> 
> West Point!




Good call!

Presidents were Grant and Eisenhower, for those keeping track at home.


----------



## freeandfun1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Good call!
> 
> Presidents were Grant and Eisenhower, for those keeping track at home.



I knew IKE, but Grant kept slipping my mind.....


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Actually..... knowing a bit about you....
> 
> West Point!



Free!- your turn to ask, but you let it slide, so I'm cutting in.


*Question:*
*This US President* was the most recent not to gradualte from college.


----------



## Comrade

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ahem, I think Dillo copied my answer!
> 
> But he can go ahead anyway.



Correct spelling is required.


----------



## Comrade

USViking said:
			
		

> Free!- your turn to ask, but you let it slide, so I'm cutting in.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> *This US President* was the most recent not to gradualte from college.



Does a military school count as a college?

//still don't know the answer, unless it's Polk, that stupid arse.


----------



## Hobbit

Comrade said:
			
		

> Does a military school count as a college?
> 
> //still don't know the answer, unless it's Polk, that stupid arse.



Yes, as military schools grant B.A.s to their graduates and are accreditted universities.


----------



## USViking

Comrade said:
			
		

> Does a military school count as a college?


Yes- West Point and Annapolis have always required engineering degrees, and I am sure the Air Force Academy also requires a technical degree of similar rigor.






> //still don't know the answer, unless it's Polk, that stupid arse.


Polk just happens to be the only President who graduated from my own alma mater- the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill.

He got us Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, California, Utah, Nevada, and Colorado- sounds good to me!



Let me repost the
*Question:*
*This US President* was the most recent not to gradualte from college.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes- West Point and Annapolis have always required engineering degrees, and I am sure the Air Force Academy also requires a technical degree of similar rigor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk just happens to be the only President who graduated from my own alma mater- the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill.
> 
> He got us Texas, New Mexico, Arizona, California, Utah, Nevada, and Colorado- sounds good to me!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me repost the
> *Question:*
> *This US President* was the most recent not to gradualte from college.


Harry S. Truman?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Harry S. Truman?


I don't think you've gotten a single answer wrong here.

When your boss isn't looking you must spend half your time
memorizing encyclopedias!


----------



## USViking

Karl- Forgive me!

I promised someone I would make sure there was a question waiting when I logged off. I'll pass a Question to you sometime.


*Question:*
*Canadian General*- he was commander of Canadian forces which landed on D-Day.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I don't think you've gotten a single answer wrong here.
> 
> When your boss isn't looking you must spend half your time
> memorizing encyclopedias!



no.... just writing them!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Karl- Forgive me!
> 
> I promised someone I would make sure there was a question waiting when I logged off. I'll pass a Question to you sometime.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> *Canadian General*- he was commander of Canadian forces which landed on D-Day.



The only one I can think of at Juno Beach would be Keller.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> The only one I can think of at Juno Beach would be Keller.


Said- I must confess I somehow got it in my head that Devers was Canadian.
I'm slipping badly.

Keller sounds good to me- your question!


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> no.... just writing them!


One of the funniest cartoons I ever saw was simply a picture of piles, plies, and piles of paper. The caption was "Somewhere under here is a business".

Reminds me of my last job.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> One of the funniest cartoons I ever saw was simply a picture of piles, plies, and piles of paper. The caption was "Somewhere under here is a business".
> 
> Reminds me of my last job.


one of the funniest cartoons I saw showed a man sitting in a broken chair, behind a broken desk, in front of a broken filing cabinet, with papers scattered all over the floor, in front of him was a door part way off its hinges with the sign "Department of Entropy".....

maybe you just had to be there....

LINK


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Said- I must confess I somehow got it in my head that Devers was Canadian.
> I'm slipping badly.
> 
> Keller sounds good to me- your question!



I'm not 100% either.   

I'll ask another anyway. 

In 1902, the Germans began the construction of a railroad from where to where?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm not 100% either.
> 
> I'll ask another anyway.
> 
> In 1902, the Germans began the construction of a railroad from where to where?


Berlin to Baghdad ("the Orient Express")?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Berlin to Baghdad ("the Orient Express")?




Oui. That's an easy one, it rhymes.  Don't know about the orient express part though.

Your turn yogi. :arabia:


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oui. That's an easy one, it rhymes.  Don't know about the orient express part though.
> 
> Your turn yogi. :arabia:


I owe Mr. Karl Marx a question.

He's logged in; how much time should I give him to sieze this opportunity?


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> I owe Mr. Karl Marx a question.
> 
> He's logged in; how much time should I give him to sieze this opportunity?



Send him a PM.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I owe Mr. Karl Marx a question.
> 
> He's logged in; how much time should I give him to sieze this opportunity?



:huh: I'm not used to cooperating, or sharing or waiting in line.  :baby4:


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Send him a PM.


Good idea- just now did.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> :huh: I'm not used to cooperating, or sharing or waiting in line.  :baby4:


I'll resist the temptation to make some wisecrack about pushy, impatient females.

Ah, the hell with it- quit being a pushy, impatient female!


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> I'll resist the temptation to make some wisecrack about pushy, impatient females.
> 
> Ah, the hell with it- quit being a pushy, impatient female!



Ha ha!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oui. That's an easy one, it rhymes.  Don't know about the orient express part though.
> 
> Your turn yogi. :arabia:


"Berlin" rimes with "Baghdad"?!

Have you taken English Lit. 101 yet?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I'll resist the temptation to make some wisecrack about pushy, impatient females.
> 
> Ah, the hell with it- quit being a pushy, impatient female!




menger la merde!


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> "Berlin" rimes with "Baghdad"?!
> 
> Have you taken English Lit. 101 yet?



It's alliterration, actually.


----------



## freeandfun1

I'm jump'n in!

What was the original surname of the current Royal Family of Great Britain.  When did they change it and why?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> "Berlin" rimes with "Baghdad"?!
> 
> Have you taken English Lit. 101 yet?



I went to a french pre-school. Really!


----------



## 5stringJeff

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I'm jump'n in!
> 
> What was the original surname of the current Royal Family of Great Britain.  When did they change it and why?



Tudor.

It changed... well, it's a long story, but it basically has to do with the end of the War of the Roses, which was a long civil war between two different families who claimed the English throne.  I believe it was in the 1500's.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I'm jump'n in!
> 
> What was the original surname of the current Royal Family of Great Britain.  When did they change it and why?




I think Coburg, changed to Windsor because original was German.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> menger la merde!


Maybe I'd better take it back.

When ya' got one really mad at you the only escape is to grovel.


----------



## freeandfun1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Tudor.
> 
> It changed... well, it's a long story, but it basically has to do with the end of the War of the Roses, which was a long civil war between two different families who claimed the English throne.  I believe it was in the 1500's.



Sorry, incorrect.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think Coburg, changed to Windsor because original was German.



You've got part of the name..... and the reason, well, that's close enough.

It was Saxe-Coburg-Gotha and they changed it in 1917 due to WWI and the Germanic connotation the name projected.


----------



## Said1

Lawrence of Arabia, how did he die? 

I know, too easy!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Said1 said:
			
		

> Lawrence of Arabia, how did he die?
> 
> I know, too easy!



He quit breathing?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Lawrence of Arabia, how did he die?
> 
> I know, too easy!


Vroom-vroom-screech-crash (on two wheels).




*Question:*
Nelson Rockefeller- how did he die? (Whadda way to go).


I gotta go to the gym. My muscular and skeletal systems are atrophying from sitting in front of the computer on boards like this for, oh, 12 hours a day.

Some one better be sure there's a question waiting for me when I get back.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Vroom-vroom-screech-crash (on two wheels).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Nelson Rockefeller- how did he die? (Whadda way to go).
> 
> 
> I gotta go to the gym. My muscular and skeletal systems are atrophying from sitting in front of the computer on boards like this for, oh, 12 hours a day.
> 
> Some one better be sure there's a question waiting for me when I get back.


In the middle of a passionate interlude with his mistress


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> In the middle of a passionate interlude with his mistress




Your turn!


----------



## supermarine

Since marx wont post a new question, i will. 


*QUESTION* 
At which Concentration camp did Anne Frank die.
If you need identification of who this girl is, her diaries were written while she and her family were in hiding in Amsterdam from the Nazis, and were later published after world war 2 by her father.


----------



## Said1

Bergan - Belsen, of typhus.


----------



## supermarine

correct, your turn


----------



## Said1

supermarine said:
			
		

> correct, your turn




What Latin American country moved their capital city in the (I think) 1960's, and what is the name of the new capital?


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> What Latin American country moved their capital city in the (I think) 1960's, and what is the name of the new capital?


Brazil and Brazillia?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Brazil and Brazillia?



Ding, ding! Your turn.


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ding, ding! Your turn.


What was "the Enigma" and what was it used for?


----------



## freeandfun1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> What was "the Enigma" and what was it used for?



Wasn't Enigma a machine used for encription?  The U-Boat movie.... I also saw a show on this on the history channel.


----------



## supermarine

yeah, ur right, ur turn


----------



## freeandfun1

The governor of which state sent National Guard troops and a tank to settle a border dispute with a neighboring state?  The incident occurred in July 1931, and is known as The Toll Bridge War.

And for a bonus, name the Governor!


----------



## KarlMarx

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Wasn't Enigma a machine used for encription?  The U-Boat movie.... I also saw a show on this on the history channel.


Correct, the Enigma was the encryption machine used by the German Navy U-Boat command to coordinate attacks on allied convoys in the Atlantic.


----------



## freeandfun1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> The governor of which state sent National Guard troops and a tank to settle a border dispute with a neighboring state?  The incident occurred in July 1931, and is known as The Toll Bridge War.
> 
> And for a bonus, name the Governor!




 Where did everybody go???


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Where did everybody go???




Too hard, next question.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> Too hard, next question.



Oklahoma

Texas wanted to build a toll-bridge over the Red River during the depression.


----------



## Shattered

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> The governor of which state sent National Guard troops and a tank to settle a border dispute with a neighboring state?  The incident occurred in July 1931, and is known as The Toll Bridge War.
> 
> And for a bonus, name the Governor!



Texas.   Ross S. Sterling


----------



## Shattered

Drat.


----------



## freeandfun1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Texas.   Ross S. Sterling



Nice try.... I think he was governor of Texas at the time.  The governor was William H."Alfalfa Bill" Murray.  I was reading that he called out the Oklahoma National Guard something like 27 times while governor!  Damn police state! lol


----------



## Said1

Still your turn free. Make it easy this time.  :tng:


----------



## freeandfun1

Which Japanese General was hung in the Philippines after the war for war crimes.


----------



## Shattered

Tomoyuki Yamashita


----------



## freeandfun1

Shattered said:
			
		

> Tomoyuki Yamashita



okie dokie


----------



## Shattered

President Lincoln's son died on what date, and what was the suspected cause of the fever that resulted in his death?


----------



## freeandfun1

Shattered said:
			
		

> President Lincoln's son died on what date, and what was the suspected cause of the fever that resulted in his death?



Lincoln had four sons.


----------



## Shattered

But only one died from a fever.  Two died from TB, and the cereberal hemmoraging..


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Lincoln had four sons.



You know she could only mean Thomas who's fever stemmed from tubercular pleurisy. Or Willie who's death was caused by bilious fever, typhoid, and acute malarial infection.   :dev1:


----------



## Shattered

Willie..  It's believed his fever stemmed from contaminated drinking water in the white house, and that's what killed him.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> You know she could only mean Thomas who's fever stemmed from tubercular pleurisy. Or Willie who's death was caused by bilious fever, typhoid, and acute malarial infection.   :dev1:



I guess a certain person forgot to ask her question,
so I'll ask for her.



*Question:*
*Co-discoverer of Quarks*, he named them "Aces", but lost out in the name and the glory to Murray Gell-Mann.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I guess a certain person forgot to ask her question,
> so I'll ask for her.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> *Co-discoverer of Quarks*, he named them "Aces", but lost out in the name and the glory to Murray Gell-Mann.


 Zweig


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Zweig




I'm sure that's right.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Zweig


I thought that was a 110mph fastball.

Not for Mr. Marx.

Looks like I'll have to ratchet it up to 115mph to make him swing and miss.

(George) Zweig is correct.

Ask a fricken question ya fricken know-it-all.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I thought that was a 110mph fastball.
> 
> Not for Mr. Marx.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to ratchet it up to 115mph to make him swing and miss.
> 
> (George) Zweig is correct.
> 
> Ask a fricken question ya fricken know-it-all.



What year was the Special Theory of Relativity published?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> What year was the Special Theory of Relativity published?


1905


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

*Prediction* made by Paul Dirac in the late 1920s (although he resisted it at first); its later confirmation did more than anything to establish the validity
of Quantum mechanics up to then.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> *Prediction* made by Paul Dirac in the late 1920s (although he resisted it at first); its later confirmation did more than anything to establish the validity
> of Quantum mechanics up to then.


anti matter (i.e. the existence of the positron)?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> anti matter (i.e. the existence of the positron)?


Karl, you're slipping- it took you nine minutes to answer. Can't you focus any better than that?


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Karl, you're slipping- it took you nine minutes to answer. Can't you focus any better than that?


I'm at work.... I do have things to do!


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Karl, you're slipping- it took you nine minutes to answer. Can't you focus any better than that?


I assume my answer was correct....

who was known the father of the Hydrogen Bomb?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I assume my answer was correct....
> 
> who was known the father of the Hydrogen Bomb?




Oh, oh! Edward Teller. I know that's it.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> I assume my answer was correct....
> 
> who was known the father of the Hydrogen Bomb?



Edward Teller



*Question:*
One of *this recent Nobel laureate's * early accomplishments
was the renormalization of the Electroweak theory developed by Glashow, Weinberg, and Abdus-Salaam, allowing them to pick up their own fat pay-checks in Stockholm in 1979.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Edward Teller
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> One of *this recent Nobel laureate's * early accomplishments
> was the renormalization of the Electroweak theory developed by Glashow, Weinberg, and Abdus-Salaam, allowing them to pick up their own fat pay-checks in Stockholm in 1979.




Ahem.... :whip3:


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh, oh! Edward Teller. I know that's it.


You little twit- stop answering faster than me.

Now I have to withdraw my question until I get the next first right answer.

Don't you have some studying to do???


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> You little twit- stop answering faster than me.
> 
> Now I have to withdraw my question until I get the next first right answer.
> 
> Don't you have some studying to do???




Twit? Too bad you're such a sore LOSER.

And no, I'm all done studying....until JULY! Hardy, har, har. :funnyface



What was the houseboy's name in the classic Elvis movie  "Blue Hawaii"?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Twit? Too bad you're such a sore LOSER.
> 
> And no, I'm all done studying....until JULY! Hardy, har, har. :funnyface
> 
> 
> 
> What was the houseboy's name in the classic Elvis movie  "Blue Hawaii"?


A term of exasperated endearment is all I meant.

G-r-r-r.

You mean you finished that take-home?

I have no idea about this houseboy. No doubt Karl will have the answer in a nanosecond or two.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> A term of exasperated endearment is all I meant.
> 
> G-r-r-r.
> 
> You mean you finished that take-home?
> 
> I have no idea about this houseboy. No doubt Karl will have the answer in a nanosecond or two.




Term of endearment eh? Suuurre.

And yes, i'm finished that cursed thing!  Early!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Twit? Too bad you're such a sore LOSER.
> 
> And no, I'm all done studying....until JULY! Hardy, har, har. :funnyface
> 
> 
> 
> What was the houseboy's name in the classic Elvis movie  "Blue Hawaii"?



Guy Lee.

Honest to God, the answer just popped into my head without google cheating, or anything like that.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*
One of *this recent Nobel laureate's * early accomplishments
was the renormalization of the Electroweak theory developed by Glashow, Weinberg, and Abdus-Salaam, allowing them to pick up their own fat pay-checks in Stockholm in 1979.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Guy Lee.
> 
> Honest to God, the answer just popped into my head without google cheating, or anything like that.




No, that would be the wrong answer.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> No, that would be the wrong answer.


Er, um- I meant to say Tiki Hanelot all along!

*Question:*
One of *this recent Nobel laureate's * early accomplishments
was the renormalization of the Electroweak theory developed by Glashow, Weinberg, and Abdus-Salaam, allowing them to pick up their own fat pay-checks in Stockholm in 1979.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Er, um- I meant to say Tiki Hanelot all along!
> 
> *Question:*
> One of *this recent Nobel laureate's * early accomplishments
> was the renormalization of the Electroweak theory developed by Glashow, Weinberg, and Abdus-Salaam, allowing them to pick up their own fat pay-checks in Stockholm in 1979.



Too hard. Next!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Too hard. Next!



Oh, go ahead and google, since bro Karl is away.

Try the names of the three guys I named, or "electroweak".

Couldn't be harder than Elvis' fricken houseboy, for crying out loud!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Oh, go ahead and google, since bro Karl is away.
> 
> Try the names of the three guys I named, or "electroweak".
> 
> Couldn't be harder than Elvis' fricken houseboy, for crying out loud!



This is who I came up with: Gerardus 't Hooft?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> This is who I came up with: Gerardus 't Hooft?


Slam dunk!


----------



## Said1

Now, about the houseboy, his name IN the movie.


----------



## Said1

The character's name, not his REAL name.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Now, about the houseboy, his name IN the movie.


Wasn't it Ping Pong?

I might get grouchy again if you keep this up.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Wasn't it Ping Pong?
> 
> I might get grouchy again if you keep this up.




Yep, Ping Pong. I always thought that was funny!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep, Ping Pong. I always thought that was funny!



*This actor* turned down an offer to play Sonny Corleone
in _The Godfather I_. Worst move he ever made.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> *This actor* turned down an offer to play Sonny Corleone
> in _The Godfather I_. Worst move he ever made.



Robert De Niro


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *This actor* turned down an offer to play Sonny Corleone
> in _The Godfather I_. Worst move he ever made.




:huh: My uncle Donny?


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Robert De Niro





			
				Said1 said:
			
		

> My uncle Donny?





Sorry, no, and no.

Hint: He dated one of the 1970s blonde bombshells.


----------



## freeandfun1

you're thinking Burt Reynolds, but from what I have read, he was rejected by Coppola....


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Sorry, no, and no.
> 
> Hint: He dated one of the 1970s blonde bombshells.



Burt Reynolds


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> you're thinking Burt Reynolds, but from what I have read, he was rejected by Coppola....


Reynolds is correct.

Maybe the version I heard was his.






			
				Said1 said:
			
		

> Burt Reynolds


You're a l-o-o-o-ser, and you're not what you pretend to be...


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Reynolds is correct.
> 
> Maybe the version I heard was his.



you know, you may have even seen it on a show from somebody else.  Hollywood is that way.... they all hype everything so the story as you heard it (and I have heard the same version too) is more sexy - offers more appeal to the listeners.  I am more willing to bet the version I read was correct.  Mainly because there were several others that Coppola rejected that you wouldn't think he would have....


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> you know, you may have even seen it on a show from somebody else.  Hollywood is that way.... they all hype everything so the story as you heard it (and I have heard the same version too) is more sexy - offers more appeal to the listeners.  I am more willing to bet the version I read was correct.  Mainly because there were several others that Coppola rejected that you wouldn't think he would have....


I've always thought the whole cast was great,
including James Caan.

Who else got turned down by Coppola?

And ask a question, please.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Reynolds is correct.
> 
> Maybe the version I heard was his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a l-o-o-o-ser, and you're not what you pretend to be...




Just what is THAT supposed to mean?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Just what is THAT supposed to mean?


Only joshing- I thought those lyrics would be apropriate since you and Free both gave the right answer in the same minute.

Kind'a touchy, aren't you?

Is the phrase "Take a chill pill" still in vogue?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Only joshing- I thought those lyrics would be apropriate since you and Free both gave the right answer in the same minute.
> 
> Kind'a touchy, aren't you?
> 
> Is the phrase "Take a chill pill" still in vogue?



Actually, Ijust guessed. 
Kinda touchy? Not really. Well, maybe a little.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Actually, Ijust guessed.
> Kinda touchy? Not really. Well, maybe a little.


If you say so, ma'm.

I gotta shower, fix dinner, and call my Mom.

You, Free, and whoever keep things stirred up here, OK?

BTW Free might get a demerit if he doesn't ask a question soon.


----------



## KarlMarx

Well... since no one has asked any questions, how about this one?

This person's name is attached to a fundamental principal of quantum mechanics

He was also led the Nazi effort to build the Bomb.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Well... since no one has asked any questions, how about this one?
> 
> This person's name is attached to a fundamental principal of quantum mechanics
> 
> He was also led the Nazi effort to build the Bomb.


Werner Karl Heisenberg.


*Question:*
He was *Heisenberg's post-doc mentor * at the time Heisenberg discovered
quantum matrix mechanics. It was the mentor who recognized the theory could be described by matrix math.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Werner Karl Heisenberg.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> He was *Heisenberg's post-doc mentor * at the time Heisenberg discovered
> quantum matrix mechanics. It was the mentor who recognized the theory could be described by matrix math.



This is a guess.... Schroedinger?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> This is a guess.... Schroedinger?


No, Schroedinger independently discovered quantum _wave_ mechanics
about a year after Heisenberg's discovery.

Hint: Heisenberg and his mentor were assisted by another post-doc named Pascal Jordan in developing the matrix theory.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> No, Schroedinger independently discovered quantum _wave_ mechanics
> about a year after Heisenberg's discovery.
> 
> Hint: Heisenberg and his mentor were assisted by another post-doc named Pascal Jordan in developing the matrix theory.


OK... I had to look this up.... Max Born?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> OK... I had to look this up.... Max Born?


I would say your .999 batting average still leads the league by a comfortable margin.

Ask away!


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I would say your .999 batting average still leads the league by a comfortable margin.
> 
> Ask away!


Bletchley Park --- what was it?

I'll see you in the AM..... I have to get up to go to work early


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Bletchley Park --- what was it?
> 
> I'll see you in the AM..... I have to get up to go to work early


It housed the WW2 UK code breaking headquarters.


*Question:*
UK math great who worked at Bletchley; he later became famous for writings on AI, and computers. Commited suicide in the wake of a morals conviction
which would not now be a chargeable offence.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> It housed the WW2 UK code breaking headquarters.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> UK math great who worked at Bletchley; he later became famous for writings on AI, and computers. Commited suicide in the wake of a morals conviction
> which would not now be a chargeable offence.


Alan Turing

Discovered the ladder structure of DNA


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Alan Turing
> 
> Discovered the ladder structure of DNA


Blast it- I've read Watson's _The Double Helix_ (a priceless book), and the helix ladder structure was already surmised. Watson and Crick established that it was a double helix, and figured out how the ladder rungs were made up.

No doubt the originator of the ladder structure is clearly named in that book, but I can't recall who.

I'm gonna have to cheat to get this one.

I'll sleep on it, and maybe someone else can get it without looking it up.


----------



## 007

Problem with these online quiz's is, the answer is just a couple clicks away inside your favorite search engine.

I'd love to play, but this is too easy.


----------



## Said1

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Problem with these online quiz's is, the answer is just a couple clicks away inside your favorite search engine.
> 
> I'd love to play, but this is too easy.




Hey! I only cheated twice! :funnyface


----------



## Comrade

We need some IQ questions instead, preferably made up by others from scratch, and completely fool proof from cheating.  I'd be up for a thread like that.


----------



## freeandfun1

Comrade said:
			
		

> We need some IQ questions instead, preferably made up by others from scratch, and completely fool proof from cheating.  I'd be up for a thread like that.



So would I.  This thread has kinda fallen apart.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> So would I.  This thread has kinda fallen apart.


Why do you say that?

I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> So would I.  This thread has kinda fallen apart.




I guess  you're right, but not due to anyone posting regularly.


----------



## KarlMarx

The comedy continues!!!!!!!

OK... thinking caps on.....

Heinrich Himmler, the dreaded head of the SS.... what was his profession before joining the Nazi Party?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> The comedy continues!!!!!!!
> 
> OK... thinking caps on.....
> 
> Heinrich Himmler, the dreaded head of the SS.... what was his profession before joining the Nazi Party?



I think he was a salesmen.


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think he was a salesmen.


sorry, no, try again


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> The comedy continues!!!!!!!
> 
> OK... thinking caps on.....
> 
> Heinrich Himmler, the dreaded head of the SS.... what was his profession before joining the Nazi Party?


Chicken farmer.

Say, who was the answer to the DNA question?


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Chicken farmer.
> 
> Say, who was the answer to the DNA question?


Watson and Crick


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> OK, here we go:
> 
> There is a donut-shaped house with a garden in the middle.  The house has six doors.  There are three doors on the outside of the house that lead away from the house, and three doors on the inside of the house that lead into the garden area.
> 
> True or false (and explain your answer): you can walk up to the house, go through each door exactly once, and walk away from the house.



Some people here think this thread is doing just fine.

Nothing can stop you from breaking in doing and something different, but as a courtesy to those who like it as is, could you please start another thread on this different theme?


----------



## USViking

*Question:*
*This US President* was the only one to earn a PhD.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> *This US President* was the only one to earn a PhD.


Wilson?


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Wilson?


Precisely.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Precisely.



Name the one president who served two non-consecutive terms.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Garfield.


----------



## KarlMarx

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Garfield.


no


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Name the one president who served two non-consecutive terms.


Cleveland.


Only President-VP combo who belonged to different political parties.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Cleveland.
> 
> 
> Only President-VP combo who belonged to different political parties.


Washington/Adams?


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> Cleveland.
> 
> 
> Only President-VP combo who belonged to different political parties.



Adams-Jefferson


----------



## Said1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Adams-Jefferson



Hey, what about the doghnut house? True or False?


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Adams-Jefferson


You know, I forgot completely about them.

I was thinking of Lincoln-Johnson, but your answer is equally correct.

One Attaboy for the gentleman, and one BS for me.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Washington/Adams?


These two were both Federalists, according to what I have always read.


----------



## 5stringJeff

So...

Which of Christ's apostle, according to legend, died in India?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hey, what about the doghnut house? True or False?



False.  Can't do it.


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> So...
> 
> Which of Christ's apostle, according to legend, died in India?


Thomas.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Yup!


----------



## USViking

Peer and relative of the royal family who oversaw UK withdrawal from the Indian subcontinent, and its partition in the late 1940s.

He was assasinated by the IRA decades later.


----------



## Blashyrkh

*Question:* 
What Western-European country was the only one to have a communist regime from 1978 to 1983?


----------



## USViking

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> What Western-European country was the only one to have a communist regime from 1978 to 1983?


I did not know there was one, although the communists may have been part of ruling coalitions, perhaps in Italy and elsewhere.

You can post as you wish on this thread, anyone may, but the idea of the game is that you should be the first to answer a question correctly before asking a question of your own.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Peer and relative of the royal family who oversaw UK withdrawal from the Indian subcontinent, and its partition in the late 1940s.
> 
> He was assassinated by the IRA decades later.



Lord Mountbatten?

Reminds me of a joke when I was a kid....

You know how we know Lord Mountbatten had dandruff?












His Head & Shoulders were found on the beach!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I did not know there was one, although the communists may have been part of ruling coalitions, perhaps in Italy and elsewhere.
> 
> You can post as you wish on this thread, anyone may, but the idea of the game is that you should be the first to answer a question correctly before asking a question of your own.




I didn't know either, but I would guess Spain if my life depended on it.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> I didn't know either, but I would guess Spain if my life depended on it.



France I believe....


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Lord Mountbatten?
> 
> Reminds me of a joke when I was a kid....
> 
> You know how we know Lord Mountbatten had dandruff?
> 
> His Head & Shoulders were found on the beach!


Sick!

But you get to ask a question anyway.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Sick!
> 
> But you get to ask a question anyway.



This man was instrumental in bringing India into the British Empire.

(Hint - did anybody watch Jeapordy last night?)


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> France I believe....




I'm positive it's Spain, although a "communist" regime may be a little exaggerated. Someone go nudge that guy!


----------



## Blashyrkh

USViking said:
			
		

> I did not know there was one, although the communists may have been part of ruling coalitions, perhaps in Italy and elsewhere.
> 
> You can post as you wish on this thread, anyone may, but the idea of the game is that you should be the first to answer a question correctly before asking a question of your own.



Okay, I'm sorry about that!


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> This man was instrumental in bringing India into the British Empire.
> 
> (Hint - did anybody watch Jeapordy last night?)


Clive definitely got it going militarily.


----------



## Said1

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm sorry about that!




What's the freekin answer? Spain right?


----------



## Blashyrkh

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's the freekin answer? Spain right?



No, sorry: it's San Marino


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's the freekin answer? Spain right?


Dude better answer soon- I would not want this one mad at me!


----------



## USViking

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> No, sorry: it's San Marino


That was a good one.

As a courtesy to our new member for the clever question, I'll let him ask for me if I got it right in post #426.

If I got it wrong we both must wait.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Clive definitely got it going militarily.



Correct.


----------



## Blashyrkh

USViking said:
			
		

> That was a good one.
> 
> As a courtesy to our new member for the clever question, I'll let him ask for me if I got it right in post #426.
> 
> If I got it wrong we both must wait.



I don't really know what you mean (my knowledge of English fails me here...)


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Correct.


Over to Blashyrkh.


----------



## Said1

Since he seems to be absent, I'll pose a question: Who founded/organized the the first Jesuits?


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> Since he seems to be absent, I'll pose a question: Who founded/organized the the first Jesuits?


St.Ignatius?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> St.Ignatius?




Yep, excellent! Your turn.


----------



## Annie

I've been gone for a bit. How about those that want to 'play', play and those that want to do something else, do something else? I would rather time be given for someone that 'knows' the answer to come up with it, but if the players do go to outside sources, just let everyone know, that you did so? Seems fair enough to me. What say those who would like to play?


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I've been gone for a bit. How about those that want to 'play', play and those that want to do something else, do something else? I would rather time be given for someone that 'knows' the answer to come up with it, but if the players do go to outside sources, just let everyone know, that you did so? Seems fair enough to me. What say those who would like to play?



It became boring once it became obvious that some were going to google right away.  I like your idea better.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I've been gone for a bit. How about those that want to 'play', play and those that want to do something else, do something else? I would rather time be given for someone that 'knows' the answer to come up with it, but if the players do go to outside sources, just let everyone know, that you did so? Seems fair enough to me. What say those who would like to play?


I'm with you.

It's brother Karl's turn, but since he dropped us for weekend party night #1,
I'll fill in for him.



*Question:*
Confessor to Queen Isabella of Castille/Spain, 
and founder of the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm with you.
> 
> It's brother Karl's turn, but since he dropped us for weekend party night #1,
> I'll fill in for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Confessor to Queen Isabella of Castille/Spain,
> and founder of the Spanish Inquisition.



Thomas something...A Dominican?


----------



## Blashyrkh

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm with you.
> 
> It's brother Karl's turn, but since he dropped us for weekend party night #1,
> I'll fill in for him.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Confessor to Queen Isabella of Castille/Spain,
> and founder of the Spanish Inquisition.



Torquemada?


----------



## Annie

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> Torquemada?


I think that is correct, did you look it up? What do you know about him?


----------



## padisha emperor

I'm late sorry, but the correct answer for "who was the Public Accusor" was'nt Robespierre, but *Fouquier-Tinville*.

I already posted something about that in the thread about the 100 greatest French (in the "Europe" main thread)


So, your question order is wrong, all the questions asked since this one were not legitim  

(joke)


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I'm late sorry, but the correct answer for "who was the Public Accusor" was'nt Robespierre, but *Fouquier-Tinville*.
> 
> I already posted something about that in the thread about the 100 greatest French (in the "Europe" main thread)
> 
> 
> So, your question order is wrong, all the questions asked since this one were not legitim
> 
> (joke)




In case you hadn't noticed, I suggested a google search when I posed the question. I didn't see anyone post what you say? 

 No matter, I would prefer not to re-argue that, the "correction" comment was a joke, directed at you no less. Soooo, don't worry, be happy!


----------



## padisha emperor

The joke was this sentence : 



> So, your question order is wrong, all the questions asked since this one were not legitim




For the link on USMB : 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18828&page=5




> Fouquier-Tinville, Antoine Quentin , 174695, French revolutionary. A lawyer, he was public prosecutor (Mar., 1793July, 1794) of the Revolutionary Tribunal; he personified the ruthlessness of the Reign of Terror. Among his numerous victims were Marie Antoinette and Georges Danton. After the fall of Maximilien Robespierre, Fouquier-Tinville was tried and guillotined




http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/people/A0819350.html


 

And even if in English Robespierre is called "public Accusor" or "public accusator" or "public prosecutor", it's wrong, it was Fouquier-Tinville 

For the question, I think also that's Torquemada


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The joke was this sentence :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the link on USMB :
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18828&page=5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/people/A0819350.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even if in English Robespierre is called "public Accusor" or "public accusator" or "public prosecutor", it's wrong, it was Fouquier-Tinville
> 
> For the question, I think also that's Torquemada




WHATEVER.  I said it was a joke. No need to rehash this is there? I would much prefer to fight about something else, if you don't mind.


----------



## padisha emperor

personnly I don't care, it is for you. I, I knew the answer to your wuestion. It was just to correct, and then you'ld knew the correct answer. But if you prefer that I stay silent the next time somebody would be wrong...   
Well, who has to ask the new question ?


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> personnly I don't care, it is for you. I, I knew the answer to your wuestion. It was just to correct, and then you'ld knew the correct answer. But if you prefer that I stay silent the next time somebody would be wrong...
> Well, who has to ask the new question ?




Go for it.


----------



## padisha emperor

For what , the new question ? well....hard, if i ask about a french History event, Kathianne would say i'm too proud of France.  (lol, Kathianne)

if France wold be a monarchy, two men could be the new king. the one is the Count of Paris, member of the royal family of the Orléans. Who would be the second, and why ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> For what , the new question ? well....hard, if i ask about a french History event, Kathianne would say i'm too proud of France.  (lol, Kathianne)
> 
> if France wold be a monarchy, two men could be the new king. the one is the Count of Paris, member of the royal family of the Orléans. Who would be the second, and why ?



I looked it up on Wikipedia, just because *I care * PE! (humor boy, humor!). The answer: Charles III, also apparently know as "the Simple"-I am NOT making that up! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_III_of_France

Charles III "the Simple" (September 17, 879 - October 7, 929) was a member of the Carolingian dynasty. He ruled as King of France from 898 to 922.

The posthumous son of King Louis II of France and Adelaide, Charles married Frederonne who died in 917 and he then married Eadgifu, the daughter of King Edward I of England, on October 7, 919.

As a child, Charles was prevented from succeeding to the throne at the time of the death in 884 of his half-brother Carloman or at the time Charles the Fat was deposed in 887 after he had succeeded Carloman. Instead, Odo, Count of Paris, succeeded Charles the Fat. Nonetheless, Charles became king at the death of Odo in 898.

The kingdom of Charles the Simple was almost identical with today's France, but he was obliged to concede what would become known as Normandy to the invading Norsemen.

In 922 some of the barons revolted and crowned Robert I, brother of Odo, king. In 923, at the battle of Soissons, King Robert was killed, but Charles was also defeated. Rudolph, Duke of Burgundy was elected king, and Charles III was imprisoned.

Charles III died on October 7, 929, in prison at Péronne, Somme, France and was buried there at the L'abbaye de St-Fursy. His son with Eadgifu would eventually be crowned King Louis IV of France.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I think that is correct, did you look it up? What do you know about him?



Well, I didn't look it up. I had think of 'History of the World: part 1' immediately, where there's a funny song about the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## Annie

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't look it up. I had think of 'History of the World: part 1' immediately, where there's a funny song about the Spanish Inquisition.



That's very cool. Did you post a question? I'm looking now...


----------



## Blashyrkh

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That's very cool. Did you post a question? I'm looking now...



Sorry, I'm learning the game.

Question: how many American presidents have been of Dutch descent?


----------



## Annie

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm learning the game.
> 
> Question: how many American presidents have been of Dutch descent?



I know the Roosevelts, that's 2. Any more than that, I'd have to look up!


----------



## Blashyrkh

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I know the Roosevelts, that's 2. Any more than that, I'd have to look up!



Wasn't there a third one, named Van Buren? because he would obviously be of Dutch descent. So the answer is 3.


----------



## IControlThePast

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a third one, named Van Buren? because he would obviously be of Dutch descent. So the answer is 3.



Well what if you count Reagan who had the nickname Dutch?


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Well what if you count Reagan who had the nickname Dutch?



Reagan wasn't 'Dutch' so three is the answer. Go ahead our Dutch friend, ask a new question...


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Reagan wasn't 'Dutch' so three is the answer. Go ahead our Dutch friend, ask a new question...



Ok, you folks seem really sharp and knowledgable of your history so here's one:

Which company did Standard Oil make an agreement with to not research into coal hydrogenization in exchange for the other company to not build any hydrogenation refineries?  

On an interesting side note, there has been speculation that the agreement did not really exist and Standard Oil cooperated with mystery company, because mystery company broke the agreement, used the refineries to provide rubber for the military, operated one in a concentration camp, and Standard went immediately and helped mystery company recover in 1945.  A US panel ruled that Standard's agreement helped make Germany's initial attacks so successful.


----------



## Blashyrkh

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Reagan wasn't 'Dutch' so three is the answer. Go ahead our Dutch friend, ask a new question...



Question: in what year was the European Union founded and which 7 nations were the first members?


----------



## Said1

Blashyrkh said:
			
		

> Question: in what year was the European Union founded and which 7 nations were the first members?




1957 and Luxom\ber is only one of the contries I know for sure is a founding country. Let me guess, Geramay and France were too?


----------



## padisha emperor

France Germany Italy Belgium Netherlands and Luxembourg, in 1957, Treaty of Rome.

( 6 countries, not 7, and it was the European Economic  Community, not the EU - EU : just in 1992, not before   )


kathianne, it was not exaclty what I meant (not at all in fact) but I think thatmy question was not well asked.
I meant : TODAY, with the count of Paris (Bourbons Orléans' family), who could be also maybe the king of France if France would be again a Monarchy ? (so, now, in the 21st century)

The french monarchists are today in two camps : the one for the Count of Paris and the second for an other guy. The first are called the "orléanistes" (orleanists), and the second, so the men for the guy you had to search, are called the "légitimistes" (legitimists).

Who is this guy, and why him ? (you can give me only his function, his role, not necessary his name  )

If you don't wnat to search, I 'll answer to you, because you did a big research for Charles III.


----------



## Blashyrkh

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> France Germany Italy Belgium Netherlands and Luxembourg, in 1957, Treaty of Rome.
> 
> ( 6 countries, not 7, and it was the European Economic  Community, not the EU - EU : just in 1992, not before   )




Okay, sorry about asking the question wrong.


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> France Germany Italy Belgium Netherlands and Luxembourg, in 1957, Treaty of Rome.
> 
> ( 6 countries, not 7, and it was the European Economic  Community, not the EU - EU : just in 1992, not before   )
> 
> 
> kathianne, it was not exaclty what I meant (not at all in fact) but I think thatmy question was not well asked.
> I meant : TODAY, with the count of Paris (Bourbons Orléans' family), who could be also maybe the king of France if France would be again a Monarchy ? (so, now, in the 21st century)
> 
> The french monarchists are today in two camps : the one for the Count of Paris and the second for an other guy. The first are called the "orléanistes" (orleanists), and the second, so the men for the guy you had to search, are called the "légitimistes" (legitimists).
> 
> Who is this guy, and why him ? (you can give me only his function, his role, not necessary his name  )
> 
> If you don't wnat to search, I 'll answer to you, because you did a big research for Charles III.



is that question for Kathianne only?

Done your exams?


----------



## padisha emperor

after the 100 Years War, during the 1460's - 1470's, which State was the most powerful of Europe ? (according to a lot of authors)

(there are two possible answers, but for one of them, you have to justify, to explain.)


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Reagan wasn't 'Dutch' so three is the answer. Go ahead our Dutch friend, ask a new question...



Sorry, thought you're talking to me, still learning the game, and I'm Dutch.



			
				padisha emperor said:
			
		

> after the 100 Years War, during the 1460's - 1470's, which State was the most powerful of Europe ? (according to a lot of authors)
> 
> (there are two possible answers, but for one of them, you have to justify, to explain.)



France because it was united and the English could not claim the French throne anymore


----------



## padisha emperor

it's true, France was united again, after this war.

But it was not exactly the answer I was wainting for. France was the second possibility, but with a justification, which would be the link with the true answer.


(for the previous question, about the second guy who can claim the throne of France today, it is the King of Spain. Because the royal family of Spain is a Bourbon family, so, they came from France : Louis XIV put is second grand son, Philippe, the Duke of Anjou, on the spanish throne. And after the war of the spanish succession (1713), Philippe d'Anjou became definitly Philippe V, king of Spain.
It's why there is the France's heraldry on the spanish flag







There is the castle and Lion's symbol (up) , the navarre's symbol (down, right) (belong to the french kingdom, and the first Bourbon, Henri IV, was King of Navarre), the Aragon's symbol (down, left), and the France's symbol (Middle).

So, some monarchists in France are Orleanists, they want the continuation  of the last king's succession (Louis Philippe Ier d'Orléans, king from 1830 to 1848), some others are for the "true" Bourbons, the king of Spain (not the Bourbons Orléans)
(the Bourbons came from Louis IX - around 1240 - , one of his son, Robert de Clermont, is the foundator of this french dynasty)


So, nobody for the mightiest state ?


----------



## IControlThePast

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> it's true, France was united again, after this war.
> 
> But it was not exactly the answer I was wainting for. France was the second possibility, but with a justification, which would be the link with the true answer.
> So, nobody for the mightiest state ?



Well I thought that would be sorta self explanatory 

Is the answer close enough or do you ask again?


----------



## USViking

I cutting in again, although I am curious to know which the most powerful state would be.

If the Ottoman Empire is considered European due to its territorial acquistions in Europe (which would be greatly expanded post 1400s), then it would be my choice.


*Question:*
Secretary of the Treasury fired by Lincoln, then later appointed SC Chief justice, also by Lincoln.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I cutting in again, although I am curiuos to know which the most powerful state would be.
> 
> If the Ottoman Empire is considered European due to its territorial acquisstions in Europe (which would be greatly expanded post 1400s), then it wold be my choice.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Secretary of the Treasury fired by Lincoln, then later appointed SC Chief justice, also by Lincoln.



Chase?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Chase?


Yes, indeedie- ask away!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes, indeedie- ask away!


Yippee! I just was reading PE's answer, think I should have gotten point for all that work!  

Thinking...


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I cutting in again, although I am curious to know which the most powerful state would be.
> 
> If the Ottoman Empire is considered European due to its territorial acquistions in Europe (which would be greatly expanded post 1400s), then it would be my choice.




I'm thinking Hapsburgs, but it's probably something much more obvious, like Britian.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Hapsburgs, but it's probably something much more obvious, like Britian.


They would also be a good choice.

Kathianne must be trying to dream up a 120mph fastball.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes, indeedie- ask away!



He was a political and religious leader in 17C Boston. Was not so tolerant of Anne Hutchinson's writings.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> He was a political and religious leader in 17C Boston. Was not so tolerant of Anne Hutchinson's writings.


Mather? (if the last name is right, pl-e-e-e-ase don't come back and say: "Cotton or Increase?")


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Mather? (if the last name is right, pl-e-e-e-ase don't come back and say: "Cotton or Increase?")


LOL Close but no cigar, on either Cotton or Increase!

Hint: He helped write the Fundamental Orders.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL Close but no cigar, on either Cotton or Increase!
> 
> Hint: He helped write the Fundamental Orders.


Jonathan Edwards?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Jonathan Edwards?



Close again.

Hint: He sounds like NOTHING out of Peter Pan!


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Jonathan Edwards?


Mather and Edwards are the only Puritan theologian names I can think of now.

If I come up with another, I'll post it. If no one else gets it in 12-24 hours, I always have my encyclopedias and google.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Close again.
> 
> Hint: He sounds like NOTHING out of Peter Pan!



Thomas Hooker?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Close again.
> 
> Hint: He sounds like NOTHING out of Peter Pan!


That rules out Peter, Wendy, Capt. Hook, and Tinkerbell.

Thanks for the great hint.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> That rules out Peter, Wendy, Capt. Hook, and Tinkerbell.
> 
> Thanks for the great hint.


 :kiss2: 
Peter, Wendy, Capt. Hook, and Tinkerbell. One of these is very close to the name!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :kiss2:
> Peter, Wendy, Capt. Hook, and Tinkerbell. One of these is very close to the name!


I don't think I can come up with this one on my own fair and square.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I don't think I can come up with this one on my own fair and square.



Well then you should have looked it up and said so!  That's the 'new rules'. Thomas Hooker! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Well then you should have looked it up and said so!  That's the 'new rules'. Thomas Hooker! Woohoo!!!


Sticking with early American history:

This woman kept bringing water and relief to the soldiers in the searing heat at the Battle of Monmouth, a battle in which her husband was wounded. She was given her 'notable' name as a result of this service.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Well then you should have looked it up and said so!  That's the 'new rules'. Thomas Hooker! Woohoo!!!



Hey, I got it without looking it up:



			
				IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Thomas Hooker?


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Hey, I got it without looking it up:



I'm so sorry! Go ahead our 'other Dutch friend'...


----------



## IControlThePast

Well I think you can call me "our Dutch friend" now, the other one seems to be banned.

Name the plane that dropped the first atom bomb on Hiroshima.  Extra points for getting the name of the pilot's mother.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Well I think you can call me "our Dutch friend" now, the other one seems to be banned.
> 
> Name the plane that dropped the first atom bomb on Hiroshima.  Extra points for getting the name of the pilot's mother.



Enola Gay

Mrs. Tibbets :teeth:


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Enola Gay
> 
> Mrs. Tibbets :teeth:


Well our Dutch friend didn't say correct or not, so I'll assume it is. Back to the other question:



			
				kathianne said:
			
		

> Sticking with early American history:
> 
> This woman kept bringing water and relief to the soldiers in the searing heat at the Battle of Monmouth, a battle in which her husband was wounded. She was given her 'notable' name as a result of this service.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Enola Gay
> 
> Mrs. Tibbets :teeth:



Well her maiden name was Enola Gay, and you are right.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Well our Dutch friend didn't say correct or not, so I'll assume it is. Back to the other question:


Slightly tricky question- "Enola Gay" was Tibbets' mother's name.

Another blank for me on Mrs. Notable.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Well her maiden name was Enola Gay, and you are right.



I wondered that! Thought though perhaps it was his mother's first and middle names. (I love learning things like that! Thanks.


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> Slightly tricky question- "Enola Gay" was Tibbets' mother's name.
> 
> Another blank for me on Mrs. Notable.



Blank for me too.  According to my history books women didn't even exist until they are first mentioned in the early 1900s


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Blank for me too.  According to my history books women didn't even exist until they are first mentioned in the early 1900s



Two blanks? Oh my! 

Hint: remember where battles were fought during the Revolutionary war, regarding locations. 

Should I give it to you guys?


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Two blanks? Oh my!
> 
> Hint: remember where battles were fought during the Revolutionary war, regarding locations.
> 
> Should I give it to you guys?



I'm not going to get it.  In the history I was taught women weren't given their fair share, at least not until the age of Susan B. Anthony, Stanton, Mann, Dix, etc.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> I'm not going to get it.  In the history I was taught women weren't given their fair share, at least not until the age of Susan B. Anthony, Stanton, Mann, Dix, etc.



Molly Pitcher. Named for the water pitcher she brought to the battlefield, over and over again. 

One for the Europeans:

This man was under-secretary of war in London when Paris fell. His counter attack on the Germans at the beginning of the attack on France, was one of the few bright spots of the French military.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Molly Pitcher. Named for the water pitcher she brought to the battlefield, over and over again.
> 
> One for the Europeans:
> 
> This man was under-secretary of war in London when Paris fell. His counter attack on the Germans at the beginning of the attack on France, was one of the few bright spots of the French military.


DeGaulle led a counterattack which achieved local success.
I am not sure about the under-secretary part.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> DeGaulle led a counterattack which achieved local success.
> I am not sure about the under-secretary part.



Right you are! (Hey, you are not a closet Euro?  Maybe that Viking part???) 

Ask a question!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Right you are! (Hey, you are not a closet Euro?  Maybe that Viking part???)
> 
> Ask a question!


I ain't a closet anything.

German general who initially devised the strategy for the 1940 French campaign (ie diversion in force on the west flank into Belgium, followed by primary assault with most armor in the center of the front, through the Ardennes region).


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I ain't a closet anything.
> 
> German general who initially devised the strategy for the 1940 French campaign (ie diversion in force on the west flank into Belgium, followed by primary assault with most armor in the center of the front, through the Ardennes region).



Mansteine? (sic?)


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> I ain't a closet anything.
> 
> German general who initially devised the strategy for the 1940 French campaign (ie diversion in force on the west flank into Belgium, followed by primary assault with most armor in the center of the front, through the Ardennes region).



Rommel?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Mansteine? (sic?)


Add a "Von" to the front, and subtract the last "e" and you got it exactly;
close enough, in any case.


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> I ain't a closet anything.
> 
> German general who initially devised the strategy for the 1940 French campaign (ie diversion in force on the west flank into Belgium, followed by primary assault with most armor in the center of the front, through the Ardennes region).



Rundstedt?


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Rundstedt?


Close- Rundstedt was CIC of the central army group.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Manstein planned it and Rommel carried it out!


Rommel commanded the armored division which had perhaps the most distinguished record in the campaign.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Rommel commanded the armored division which had perhaps the most distinguished record in the campaign.



Unfortunately for him, he did such a good job they sent him to North Africa!


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately for him, he did such a good job they sent him to North Africa!


Fortunately, he was never given the resourses he needed to win there. Another division or two might have been enough.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Add a "Von" to the front, and subtract the last "e" and you got it exactly;
> close enough, in any case.



 

This guy lived in very bad times, (very beginning of Enlightenment) in a bad neighborhood. He must have had wicked dreams, for he wrote about a very scary place based on one of the books of the Bible. His 'scary place' is often used as another name for 'the government.' 

I love one of the quotes, but I'll wait for someone to give an answer.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This guy lived in very bad times, (very beginning of Enlightenment) in a bad neighborhood. He must have had wicked dreams, for he wrote about a very scary place based on one of the books of the Bible. His 'scary place' is often used as another name for 'the government.'
> 
> I love one of the quotes, but I'll wait for someone to give an answer.


Hobbes and _Leviathan_?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Hobbes and _Leviathan_?



Excellent! Next question...(I am going to have to go to bed shortly, been gone from the 6th graders for over a week and they were to complete a Roman Webquest...)


----------



## USViking

20th century Portugese dictator approximately contemporanious with Franco of Spain.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> 20th century Portugese dictator approximately contemporanious with Franco of Spain.



Hint?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hint?


Only way I can give a hint is some kind of letter or word play; let me think...

Room at (French phrase) Imperial Russian ruler's.


----------



## IControlThePast

Salazar?


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Salazar?


That's him!


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Salazar?



That name kept going through my head, then I thought, "No, Spain..." Dumb me!


----------



## IControlThePast

I'm going to bed soon, so I'm pretty sure I'm right regarding your hint so, my question is:

Since we are in the WWII timespan still, who was head of the German A4 program?

Just little notes about the A4.  It was feared because, unlike the buzzbomb, it was faster than the speed of sound.  You didn't hear it coming and you knew you survived if you heard its sound.  Many important people in the A4 program, including this guy, conveniently escaped war crimes prosecution and came and worked for the US.


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> I'm going to bed soon, so I'm pretty sure I'm right regarding your hint so, my question is:
> 
> Since we are in the WWII timespan still, who was head of the German A4 program?
> 
> Just little notes about the A4.  It was feared because, unlike the buzzbomb, it was faster than the speed of sound.  You didn't hear it coming and you knew you survived if you heard its sound.  Many important people in the A4 program, including this guy, conveniently escaped war crimes prosecution and came and worked for the US.


Von Braun?


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> Von Braun?



Yep.

"I always shoot for the sky, but sometimes I hit London."

Von Braun


----------



## USViking

USSR commander IN the city of Stalingrad itself during the entire campaign;
he would later command forces which took part in taking Berlin.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> USSR commander IN the city of Stalingrad itself during the entire campaign;
> he would later command forces which took part in taking Berlin.



Zhukov (did I spell it right this time?)


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Zhukov (did I spell it right this time?)


No; good answer, but  don't think Zhukov was ever in the city during the battle. He was much higher ranking. He was one of those who devised the encirclement strategy which led to the destruction of German forces in Stalingrad, and he was overall CIC of USSR froces which took Berlin, again outranking the former Stalingrad CIC.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> No; good answer, but  don't think Zhukov was ever in the city during the battle. He was much higher ranking. He was one of those who devised the encirclement strategy which led to the destruction of German forces in Stalingrad, and he was overall CIC of USSR froces which took Berlin, again outranking the former Stalingrad CIC.



Right, right. The only other person I can think of at the moment is Yezhov. 



ps: I know that's wrong - The Yezhovshina.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Right, right. The only other person I can think of at the moment is Yezhov.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I know that's wrong - The Yezhovshina.


Yezhov was the KGB boss who preceded Beria.

What is "Yezhovshina"?


----------



## Annie

Ran to get a WWII book, found this guy in Berlin from Soviets:

Vasily Chuikov

I pass the question, if that is correct, I need to get to bed! Night all.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ran to get a WWII book, found this guy in Berlin from Soviets:
> 
> Vasily Chuikov


Absolutely!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Yezhov was the KGB boss who preceded Beria.
> 
> What is "Yezhovshina"?



I know that.   

The Yezhovshina is another name for "The Great Purge" in the late 30's, named after him.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know that.
> 
> The Yezhovshina is another name for "The Great Purge" in the late 30's, named after him.


I know you know it- you were the one who mentioned it. And stop hitting me.

Please ask a question for Kathianne- she's gone to bed.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I know you know it- you were the one who mentioned it. And stop hitting me.
> 
> Please ask a question for Kathianne- she's gone to bed.



What regiment did Zhukov command? Easy enough?


And I'll stop hitting you when I'm good and ready.  :tng:


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> What regiment did Zhukov command? Easy enough?


Regiment!? He commanded millions of men- maybe more than a thousand regiments. What the Germans called "Army Groups", the USSR called "Fronts", is I think the correct terminology. And I can't recall the name of the Front Zhukov was in charge of. 

So please clarify.






> And I'll stop hitting you when I'm good and ready.  :tng:


B-a-a-d women around here!


----------



## Said1

**Jeopardy Music**


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Regiment!? He commanded millions of men- maybe more than a thousand regiments. What the Germans called "Army Groups", the USSR called "Fronts", is I think the correct terminology. And I can't recall the name of the Front Zhukov was in charge of.
> 
> So please clarify.



I think you're over reacting. Guess?


----------



## Said1

And I probably meant division. Oh well, it was a late one last night.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> And I probably meant division. Oh well, it was a late one last night.


He may have commanded over 100 divisions on V-E day.

Not much of a clarification.

"Late one", huh?- I hope nothing you did winds up in the newspapers.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> He may have commanded over 100 divisions on V-E day.
> 
> Not much of a clarification.
> 
> "Late one", huh?- I hope nothing you did winds up in the newspapers.




Whatever. I think you can figure it out if you think about it. You'll probably catch me on terminology quite often. 

Do a search if you must.



Everything I do winds up in the papers. One of the downsides of being famous I guess.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Whatever. I think you can figure it out if you think about it. You'll probably catch me on terminology quite often.
> 
> Do a search if you must.


How about the 1st Belorussian?





> Everything I do winds up in the papers. One of the downsides of being famous I guess.


"Famous" or "notorious"?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> How about the 1st Belorussian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Famous" or "notorious"?




Since I didn't word the question properly, I'll give the answer. Cavalry is the answer I had in mind.


Famous & notorious. What can I say I'm a legend!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Since I didn't word the question properly, I'll give the answer. Cavalry is the answer I had in mind.


The future WW2 general did serve in the Czar's cavalry in WW1. Maybe he rose to regimental command then, or during the Russian Civil War.

I think the phrase "branch of service" is what you were looking for (others in the army being infantry, artillery, engineering, signals, armor, medical, and probably others I forget or don't know of).

I know you think I'm pedantic and stuffy. Sometimes I am. Tough.





> Famous & notorious. What can I say I'm a legend!


This sounds like it outa' be good. 

Please post, PM, or e-mail press clippings.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*
Wife of Augustus. Some Roman historians, writing well after the fact, blacken her reputation. _The Cambridge Ancient History_, however, has labeled these accusations "nonsense".


----------



## padisha emperor

Livie (maybe Livia for the English).


----------



## padisha emperor

(For the answer to my question : the Ottoman Empire didn't count, he was not really in Europe, and at this time, Constantinople has just fell. - 1453 - .
England : no, they lost the 100 Years war, so lose of might, and they had the Two Roses war.
The Habsburgs : no, the first great Habsburg is Charles Quint, Charles V of Spain if you prefer. But the might of the Habsburgs came from the succession of Charles Quint's parents. And in this succession there is the country you had to search : BURGUNDY.
the Duchy of Burgundy was, according to a lot of Historians, the mightiest State at this time.
They lost the 100 years war also, but they extend their initial possession : after the defeat of Poitiers in 1356, the King Jean II Le Bon (the good) gave to his second son Philippe (the first will be Charles V le sage - the Wise - ) the duchy of Burgundy, because Philippe helped his father during the battle. He became the first Duke of the second house of Burgundy.  HIs son Jean exetnd the domain, the son of Jean, Philippe, also, and the son of Philippe, Charles, also. Charles was the last duke of Burgundy, he died in 1477 during the siege of Nancy (Lorraine)
when he died, the king of France, Louis XI, took back the Duchy, but the "new" possesion of Burundy, the conquest, were not taken (it's not the feodal law), then the daughter of Charles kept them, and when she get married with Maximilian of Austria, the domain was the junction of the Burgundy cnquest and Austria. They had a son, Philippe, who got married with the daughter of the Spanish king, and their son was Charles Quint






the purple domain are the Burgundy conquest kept by the daughter of Charles, duke of Burgundy.
So, with this succession you understand why Spain with Charles Quint had so many possession around France.


----------



## USViking

My problem with Burgundy is that at the peak of its strength it was completley thrashed at least twice by the Swiss, who, come to think of it, would be an excellent candidate for one of the most two powerful states of the day. Prior to defeating and killing Charles of Burgundy, they had twice decisively defeated HRE forces sent against them.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Livie (maybe Livia for the English).


Exactement. 

Question?


----------



## padisha emperor

yes, the swiss were excellent, and won several time agains Burgundy. But all the same, the might of Charles was great (the second possible answer was France, if you said that Burgundy was lead by the youngest line of the capetians, and that Burgundy was a vassal of France : so, French territory ruled by French....But Burgundy was a best answer   )


The swiss infantry...where, and when, this excellent army was defeated, and by whom(who ?), for the first time, when everybody considered them as incincible ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> yes, the swiss were excellent, and won several time agains Burgundy. But all the same, the might of Charles was great (the second possible answer was France, if you said that Burgundy was lead by the youngest line of the capetians, and that Burgundy was a vassal of France : so, French territory ruled by French....But Burgundy was a best answer   )


I still can't go along with Burgundy. Their defeats, and the speedy dissolution of the state after the final defeat by the Swiss and the death of their king are evidence of fundamental weakness.

Both France and the HRE, on the other hand, were strong and growing in strength.

As for the Ottoman Empire, it had conquered Greece, Serbia, and Albania prior to the fall of Constantinople, and should already have been considered a European power as well as an Asian one.








> The swiss infantry...where, and when, this excellent army was defeated, and by whom(who ?), for the first time, when everybody considered them as incincible ?


I don't know this; I'll look it up later if no one else gets it.


----------



## padisha emperor

hint : it's in the beginning of the XVIth (so after the fall of Burgundy..), between 1500 and 1520.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> As for the Ottoman Empire, it had conquered Greece, Serbia, and Albania prior to the fall of Constantinople, and should already have been considered a European power as well as an Asian one.



They were still very much a threat to Europe, but not really a part of Europe.


----------



## IControlThePast

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> yes, the swiss were excellent, and won several time agains Burgundy. But all the same, the might of Charles was great (the second possible answer was France, if you said that Burgundy was lead by the youngest line of the capetians, and that Burgundy was a vassal of France : so, French territory ruled by French....But Burgundy was a best answer   )
> 
> 
> The swiss infantry...where, and when, this excellent army was defeated, and by whom(who ?), for the first time, when everybody considered them as incincible ?



Let's see, Battle of Marigniano?  I'll guess 1516, and the best "who" I can remember is by the French.

If that's correct enough I'll post my question because I won't be back for a while:

What German General carried out a mass genocide of the Herero people in Africa?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> B-a-a-d women around here!



And don't you enjoy it!


----------



## Said1

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Let's see, Battle of Marigniano?  I'll guess 1516, and the best "who" I can remember is by the French.
> 
> If that's correct enough I'll post my question because I won't be back for a while:
> 
> What German General carried out a mass genocide of the Herero people in Africa?




Crap,I forget his name. He was German, is that close enough?


----------



## IControlThePast

Said1 said:
			
		

> Crap,I forget his name. He was German, is that close enough?



Almost  :cof:  If you guys want a hint:

There's the von, then the first syllable sounds like what pigs eat out of, the second syllable is the Egyptian Sun God.


----------



## freeandfun1

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Let's see, Battle of Marigniano?  I'll guess 1516, and the best "who" I can remember is by the French.
> 
> If that's correct enough I'll post my question because I won't be back for a while:
> 
> What German General carried out a mass genocide of the Herero people in Africa?



Von Trotha? (sp)?


----------



## IControlThePast

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Von Trotha? (sp)?



Yep


----------



## freeandfun1

What is the name of the only tribe of known cannibals to have existed in the USA?  They were also known to be up to seven feet tall.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> And don't you enjoy it!


I guess I gotta love it.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> They were still very much a threat to Europe, but not really a part of Europe.


Pedantic and stuffy.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Crap,I forget his name. He was German, is that close enough?


Good thing you didn't ask me something like that.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> What is the name of the only tribe of known cannibals to have existed in the USA?  They were also known to be up to seven feet tall.


I recall reading once somewhere that the Kwakiutl 
of the Pacific Northwest practised cannibalism. 
The article did not mention such height, though.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> I recall reading once somewhere that the Kwakiutl
> of the Pacific Northwest practised cannibalism.
> The article did not mention such height, though.



Well, that is NOT the tribe I am thinking of.  The only one I have ever heard of in the US that practiced Cannibalism was from the south.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Well, that is NOT the tribe I am thinking of.
> The only one I have ever heard of in the US that practiced Cannibalism
> was from the south.


How about the Seminole?


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> How about the Seminole?



I did a little research just to see what I can find online and from what I can find, perhaps find the exact answer I am looking for might be a bit difficult since there are so many "stories" and "myths" that have been floated about a number of tribes.

Growing up in Texas we were taught that the Karankawa Indians were the only cannibals in North America.  They were wiped out in the 1860's.  They were large people and many of the males reached heights of 7 feet tall.  It is thought they may be related to the Caribe's.  They lived in southeast Texas along the coastline.


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I did a little research just to see what I can find online and from what I can find, perhaps find the exact answer I am looking for might be a bit difficult since there are so many "stories" and "myths" that have been floated about a number of tribes.
> 
> Growing up in Texas we were taught that the Karankawa Indians were the only cannibals in North America.  They were wiped out in the 1860's.  They were large people and many of the males reached heights of 7 feet tall.  It is thought they may be related to the Caribe's.  They lived in southeast Texas along the coastline.


That's interesting. I had never heard of the Karankawa.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> That's interesting. I had never heard of the Karankawa.



I guess technically, there were two tribes.  Them and the Tonkawa.  But they shared the same lands, etc. so some consider them the same tribe, just split.  Some don't.  The Tonkawa were known to eat pieces of the "white-men" they encountered in battles, but frankly, that was common among many tribes.  But the Karankawa were cannibalistic even in their rituals.  As mentioned, it is suspected they are related to the Caribe Indians of the Caribbean, but it also thought they might be remnants of the Aztec.


----------



## Annie

These are a group of heresies that grew out of attempts to 'simplify' the explanation of Christ's relationship within the concept of 'God', especially relating to the Trinity and The Father.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> These are a group of heresies that grew out of attempts to 'simplify' the explanation of Christ's relationship within the concept of 'God', especially relating to the Trinity and The Father.


Arianism? It makes God a sort of precessor to Christ.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Arianism? It makes God a sort of precessor to Christ.



It's sort of right, I was thinking specifically of gnoticism.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> It's sort of right, I was thinking specifically of gnoticism.



Hey is this history?    :tng:   I would have gotten it anyways.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> It's sort of right, I was thinking specifically of gnoticism.


I did a paper on gnosticism decades ago.

Can recall absolutely nothing about it, 
but I do not think it was related to Arianism.

I do recall from the class that they had a system
of magic words, which were needed to get through
doors in the spiritual world.

The most famous of these words was "abracadabra".

Anyway, I think I'll pass it back to you for another question.
I don't feel worthy enough yet.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I did a paper on gnosticism decades ago.
> 
> Can recall absolutely nothing about it,
> but I do not think it was related to Arianism.
> 
> I do recall from the class that they had a system
> of magic words, which were needed to get through
> doors in the spiritual world.
> 
> The most famous of these words was "abracadabra".
> 
> Anyway, I think I'll pass it back to you for another question.
> I don't feel worthy enough yet.



Arianism came later, with the barbarians-I think especially the Visigoths, but in any case it was heresy. The gnostics were earlier, St. Thomas Aquinas was raised with gnostic beliefs.

Ok, gotta think of another, had something awhile ago.


----------



## Annie

Religious themes for $100  good luck collecting...

This philosophy/religion/belief system concentrates on the natural flow of the Cosmos. Nature follows this, humans naturally go against it...Many of the founders of the US subscribed to this...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Religious themes for $100  good luck collecting...
> 
> This philosophy/religion/belief system concentrates on the natural flow of the Cosmos. Nature follows this, humans naturally go against it...Many of the founders of the US subscribed to this...


The founders' religious beliefs were Deist.

I thought that was when God made the world, 
then let it run without interference, except maybe
for an occasional revelation through prophets.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> The founders' religious beliefs were Deist.
> 
> I thought that was when God made the world,
> then let it run without interference, except maybe
> for an occasional revelation through prophets.



You are right, I wasn't thinking. The correct answer to the question would have been Daoist, but wrong answer for founders. Thanks, you should get 2 questions off that.


----------



## USViking

Archbishop of Canterbury under Henry VIII and his son Edward VI (#?); Bloody Mary sent him to the stake.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Archbishop of Canterbury under Henry VIII and his son Edward VI (#?); Bloody Mary sent him to the stake.



arrggg! Bits and pieces, keep thinking the name will come...

He was Catholic, disagreed with Henry. Then came to agree with idea that Communion was 'just representation, not transubstantiation.' Mary wanted him killed, he racanted, then found he'd die anyways, so recanted the recant...

Thomas Crammer? Krammer?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> arrggg! Bits and pieces, keep thinking the name will come...
> 
> He was Catholic, disagreed with Henry. Then came to agree with idea that Communion was 'just representation, not transubstantiation.' Mary wanted him killed, he racanted, then found he'd die anyways, so recanted the recant...
> 
> Thomas Crammer? Krammer?



Close enough- Cranmer.

At the stake he put his right hand, the one "which offended" by signing the recantation, into the fire first, and kept it there, supposedly.

I think, though, he was compliant with the theology Henry wanted.

Regardless (NOT "irregardless") your question.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Close enough- Cranmer.
> 
> At the stake he put his right hand, the one "which offended" by signing the recantation, into the fire first, and kept it there, supposedly.
> 
> I think, though, he was compliant with the theology Henry wanted.
> 
> Regardless (NOT "irregardless") your question.



I didn't know about the 'hand' thing-cool fact. I'm really liking what you all know.

Ok, this man was notoriously prejudiced in these here parts, especially against the Irish Catholics. He also was one of the most generous employers of his time. He served the US bravely in WWI, though he was a son of privilege.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I didn't know about the 'hand' thing-cool fact. I'm really liking what you all know.
> 
> Ok, this man was notoriously prejudiced in these here parts, especially against the Irish Catholics. He also was one of the most generous employers of his time. He served the US bravely in WWI, though he was a son of privilege.


You're in New England?

Hm- I am not sure I can even hazard an educated guess.
It'll have to be a wild guess.

_Here's to good old Boston,
The land of the bean and the cod,_
_Where the Lowells speak only to the Cabots,
And the Cabots speak only to God._

Lowell!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> You're in New England?
> 
> Hm- I am not sure I can even hazard an educated guess.
> It'll have to be a wild guess.
> 
> _Here's to good old Boston,
> The land of the bean and the cod,_
> _Where the Lowells speak only to the Cabots,
> And the Cabots speak only to God._
> 
> Lowell!



Whoops sorry, nope Chicago. Boston was a class trip!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Whoops sorry, nope Chicago. Boston was a class trip!


Chicago... Sears Tower... Sears?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Chicago... Sears Tower... Sears?



Think the Tribune Reaper!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Think the Tribune Reaper!


That guy was my first choice, but I couldn't think of him.

McCormick (1st name unk.) good enough?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> That guy was my first choice, but I couldn't think of him.
> 
> McCormick (1st name unk.) good enough?



Colonel Robert McCormick! Spot on. I live about 5 minutes away from his estate, now a museum, private golf course, and #1 local locale for posh bashes:

http://www.firstdivisionmuseum.org/geninfo.htm

Most of those in the army around here, end up in the 1st Division. 

Next question...


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Colonel Robert McCormick! Spot on. I live about 5 minutes away from his estate, now a museum, private golf course, and #1 local locale for posh bashes:
> 
> http://www.firstdivisionmuseum.org/geninfo.htm
> 
> Most of those in the army around here, end up in the 1st Division.
> 
> Next question...



1st ID is based out of Ft. Riley, Kansas (where Custer was based when he met his fate).


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Colonel Robert McCormick! Spot on. I live about 5 minutes away from his estate, now a museum, private golf course, and #1 local locale for posh bashes:
> 
> http://www.firstdivisionmuseum.org/geninfo.htm
> 
> Most of those in the army around here, end up in the 1st Division.
> 
> Next question...


Civil War era editor/owner of national prominence.

A frim abolitionist and supporter of Lincoln,
he nevertheless posted bail for Jefferson Davis.

Died shortly after unsuccessful presidential run.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Civil War era editor/owner of national prominence.
> 
> A frim abolitionist and supporter of Lincoln,
> he nevertheless posted bail for Jefferson Davis.
> 
> Died shortly after unsuccessful presidential run.



Greeley


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Greeley


Yes.

You answered in five minutes.

You need more of a challenge.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> You answered in five minutes.
> 
> You need more of a challenge.



He's pretty famous!

Here's an easy one, I have to get to bed!

Attended Harvard. Father was a very religious man, wanted son to join clergy, instead became a lawyer. Came later than some to the 'right side', though once he did he was committed, but not so committed that he could let an unfair trial be held, so he became the defendants counsel!


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> He's pretty famous!
> 
> Here's an easy one, I have to get to bed!
> 
> Attended Harvard. Father was a very religious man, wanted son to join clergy, instead became a lawyer. Came later than some to the 'right side', though once he did he was committed, but not so committed that he could let an unfair trial be held, so he became the defendants counsel!



Almost sounds like Horowitz, but I am sure it is not.


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like Horowitz, but I am sure it is not.



He dressed neatly, unlike his more radical relative!


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like Horowitz, but I am sure it is not.



Good guess, but wrong time frame!


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Good guess, but wrong time frame!



That's why I didn't think it would be him.... he's not history - yet!


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> That's why I didn't think it would be him.... he's not history - yet!



He's well admired, but he felt that history would not be as generous to him as some of his contemporaries.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> He's pretty famous!
> 
> Here's an easy one, I have to get to bed!
> 
> Attended Harvard. Father was a very religious man, wanted son to join clergy, instead became a lawyer. Came later than some to the 'right side', though once he did he was committed, but not so committed that he could let an unfair trial be held, so he became the defendants counsel!


I'm getting serious feelings of inadequacy.

I have no idea who Mr. Free's Horowitz is- someone tell me!

how about Clarence Darrow for the answer? I think he specialized in defence.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm getting serious feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> I have no idea who Mr. Free's Horowitz is- someone tell me!
> 
> how about Clarence Darrow for the answer? I think he specialized in defence.



Nah, you're as competant as ever. Better clue:

He defended the British soldiers after the Boston Massacre.


----------



## Annie

whoops! On Horowitz:

http://www.frontpagemag.com/AboutHorowitz/index.asp


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nah, you're as competant as ever. Better clue:
> 
> He defended the British soldiers after the Boston Massacre.


John Adams?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> John Adams?



There ya go! Next question, though I *HAVE* to go to bed soon!


----------



## USViking

Commander of British forces in New York City 
from the time the city was captured during
the Revolution.

Historian Barabara Tuchman's research for her book _The First Salute_ uncovered a colossal bill run up by his headquarters for brandy and wine.

Her reasonable conclusion was that his conspicuous ineptitude was due to drunkenness on his part, and his staff's.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Commander of British forces in New York City
> from the time the city was captured during
> the Revolution.
> 
> Historian Barabara Tuchman's research for her book _The First Salute_ uncovered a colossal bill run up by his headquarters for brandy and wine.
> 
> Her reasonable conclusion was that his conspicuous ineptitude was due to drunkenness on his part, and his staff's.



I'll just be brave and guess: Howe.    I didn't know. :shocked:


----------



## KarlMarx

OK, I know it isn't my turn.... but no one has asked a question yet.... so consider this a "bonus" question.... if you get it right, you don't get to ask the next question, but you do win a free cup of coffee at the Endicott Dunkin Donuts (all you have to do is catch the next stage coach to Endicott and you'll be here in a couple of weeks)... if you get it wrong... you will live in shame for the rest of your life...

Name the two presidents that won the Nobel Prize


----------



## IControlThePast

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> OK, I know it isn't my turn.... but no one has asked a question yet.... so consider this a "bonus" question.... if you get it right, you don't get to ask the next question, but you do win a free cup of coffee at the Endicott Dunkin Donuts (all you have to do is catch the next stage coach to Endicott and you'll be here in a couple of weeks)... if you get it wrong... you will live in shame for the rest of your life...
> 
> Name the two presidents that won the Nobel Prize



Roosevelt was one of them, but I wasn't aware there was a second?  Maybe Carter for his Habitat for Humanity?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll just be brave and guess: Howe.    I didn't know. :shocked:


Clinton was the alchie.
He purchased brandy in ten gallon lots.




			
				 KarlMarx said:
			
		

> OK, I know it isn't my turn.... but no one has asked a question yet.... so consider this a "bonus" question.... if you get it right, you don't get to ask the next question, but you do win a free cup of coffee at the Endicott Dunkin Donuts (all you have to do is catch the next stage coach to Endicott and you'll be here in a couple of weeks)... if you get it wrong... you will live in shame for the rest of your life...
> 
> Name the two presidents that won the Nobel Prize


I'm sure of Teddy Roosevelt.

Was the other Hoover for post-WW1 relief work?


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm sure of Teddy Roosevelt.
> 
> Was the other Hoover for post-WW1 relief work?


No, the other one was Carter, for his work on the Camp David accords.... the stage coach for Endicott leaves at 5 tonight!


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> No, the other one was Carter, for his work on the Camp David accords.... the stage coach for Endicott leaves at 5 tonight!


Never mind the donuts, I want beer!

I think Mr. IControlThePast wins this round.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> Never mind the donuts, I want beer!
> 
> I think Mr. IControlThePast wins this round.


Sorry, you're right IControlThePast got the answer.... well... if you want beer, be sure to pack a photo ID before you leave on the stagecoach.... in NY they now are starting to proof everybody whenever they buy alcoholic beverages.


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Sorry, you're right IControlThePast got the answer.... well... if you want beer, be sure to pack a photo ID before you leave on the stagecoach.... in NY they now are starting to proof everybody whenever they buy alcoholic beverages.


Here the pattern is the ABC cops do a sting every 3-5 years,
bust 100 violators, everyone gets carded for a few months,
then back to normal- only if you look under 30.


----------



## padisha emperor

sorry for always beeing late (not the same hours, I'm in France)

For my question, it was that : Marignan (in french), victory  of the french lead by François Ist, during the second Italy campaign, but it was in 1515   ..but great job al the same  







The battle was the bloodiest battle since the Antiquity ! 14,000 Swiss were killed, total of 16,000 deads ! 
After it, France and Switzerland  did a "perpetual peace". And the Swiss were soldiers for the King of France until the French Revolution !


Is there a new question, or not yet ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> sorry for always beeing late (not the same hours, I'm in France)
> 
> For my question, it was that : Marignan (in french), victory  of the french lead by François Ist, during the second Italy campaign, but it was in 1515   ..but great job al the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle was the bloodiest battle since the Antiquity ! 14,000 Swiss were killed, total of 16,000 deads !
> After it, France and Switzerland  did a "perpetual peace". And the Swiss were soldiers for the King of France until the French Revolution !
> 
> 
> Is there a new question, or not yet ?


Go ahead and ask- the member whose turn it now is can claim
his right later.


----------



## padisha emperor

allright.

Rome, end of the Republic. 3 men are composing the Triumvirat : Caius Iulius Caesar, Pompée, and ??? who's the third triumvir ? 

Hint : he was killed by Surena, chief of the Parthes. And he was very very rich.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> allright.
> 
> Rome, end of the Republic. 3 men are composing the Triumvirat : Caius Iulius Caesar, Pompée, and ??? who's the third triumvir ?
> 
> Hint : he was killed by Surena, chief of the Parthes. And he was very very rich.


Crassus.

One story has it that his Parthian captors,
knowing of his wealth and greed, put him to death
by pouring molten gold down his throat.


*Question:* (3 answers required)
Who were the members of the Second Triumvirate?


----------



## padisha emperor

exactly ! sad end  


Octave, Marc-Antoine and..........AAAAAAAAAAH, don't remember the third !

it begins with an "L", doesn't it ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> exactly ! sad end
> 
> 
> Octave, Marc-Antoine and..........AAAAAAAAAAH, don't remember the third !
> 
> it begins with an "L", doesn't it ?


Yes it does- keep at it!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes it does- keep at it!



 Ligarius?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ligarius?


I'm sorry, no.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, no.



I knew it!


----------



## padisha emperor

Lépide ( in french) ????

I believe it's him.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Lépide ( in french) ????
> 
> I believe it's him.


You have it! (Lepidus in English)


----------



## padisha emperor

lol 


well... my turn...hmmmm

King of Epire, he won against Rome with his Elephant, but lost finally against The Romans, before be killed by a brick thrown by an old woman from her window. Sad end for this awesome warrior, maybe the ancestor of the italian "condottieri" of the XVth c.

Hint : it's not Hannibal


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> 
> well... my turn...hmmmm
> 
> King of Epire, he won against Rome with his Elephant, but lost finally against The Romans, before be killed by a brick thrown by an old woman from her window. Sad end for this awesome warrior, maybe the ancestor of the italian "condottieri" of the XVth c.
> 
> Hint : it's not Hannibal


Pyrrhus.



*Question:*
Pyrrhus fought three major battles against the Romans,
winning costly victories in the first two, losing the third.

What was the name of the third, losing battle?


----------



## padisha emperor

Bénévent ? (maybe Benevent in english)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Bénévent ? (maybe Benevent in english)


Precis! (sic?)


----------



## padisha emperor

why sic?  ?

Who was the first king of the Kingdom of Jerusalem, after the took by the Crusaders of the City ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> why sic?  ?
> 
> Who was the first king of the Kingdom of Jerusalem, after the took by the Crusaders of the City ?


I was not sure "precis" was accurate French.
I would have have included an accent, 
but I don't think my keyboard is capable.

I cannot recall this king at the moment.

I'll think about it, and if no one else gets it, 
I'll do a google if it has not come to me.


----------



## padisha emperor

aaah, ok 

"précis" does exist. it's an adjective.
in this case, the correct word was "précisemment"   .

(you don't have accent on your keyboard ?)


Giant hint : His name was the name of a belgian King of the XXth c, and his title is the name of a french city, where Napoleon puted his camp when he wanted to invade UK, in 1805  (so, it is : "Name" of "name of city"   )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> aaah, ok
> 
> "précis" does exist. it's an adjective.
> in this case, the correct word was "précisemment"   .
> 
> (you don't have accent on your keyboard ?)
> 
> 
> Giant hint : His name was the name of a belgian King of the XXth c, and his title is the name of a french city, where Napoleon puted his camp when he wanted to invade UK, in 1805  (so, it is : "Name" of "name of city"   )


If there is a way to insert accents on my keyboard,
I do not know of it.

The only crusader state monarch I have been able to think of
is "Baldwin", who may not have been king of Jerusalem,
and who does not fit your hints.

There were no kings named Calais, Dunkirk, Le Havre, or Cherbourg,
were there?!


----------



## IControlThePast

Maybe King Brest?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Giant hint : His name was the name of a belgian King of the XXth c, and his title is the name of a french city, where Napoleon puted his camp when he wanted to invade UK, in 1805  (so, it is : "Name" of "name of city"   )



I googled.

Godfrey of _Bouillon_.

The Belgian ruler was _Baudoin._



*Question:*
*Byzantine emperor* who in the 500s AD gained control of most of Italy,
Spain, and North Africa.

He was also famous for his comprehensive new law code.


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> I googled.
> 
> Godfrey of _Bouillon_.
> 
> The Belgian ruler was _Baudoin._
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> *Byzantine emperor* who in the 500s AD gained control of most of Italy,
> Spain, and North Africa.
> 
> He was also famous for his comprehensive new law code.



Big guess, here,  Justinian?


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Big guess, here,  Justinian?


Sounds right to me. But what do I know, without my books?


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sounds right to me. But what do I know, without my books?



Well I was wrong about the women in history thing.  Justinian did almost no work on his lawcode, while I believe his wife contributed a lot to it.  Justinian just got the credit.


----------



## Annie

Well, do we have an answer, thus a new question?


----------



## IControlThePast

Well I've got a spare question for my correct nobel presidents answer, so I'll ask:

This cartel entered into an agreement with Standard Oil not to build refineries for hydrogenating coal if Standard didn't do research into hydrogenating coal.  

The cartel didn't keep its word and built refineries to produce rubber for the Germans in World War Two, even using some concentration camp labor.  Standard, however, was quick to bail them out after the war despite the broken agreement.  A US panel ruled that Standard's agreement greatly contributed to the early German military successes.  

I'll give you guys some hints if you need them.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Well I've got a spare question for my correct nobel presidents answer, so I'll ask:
> 
> This cartel entered into an agreement with Standard Oil not to build refineries for hydrogenating coal if Standard didn't do research into hydrogenating coal.
> 
> The cartel didn't keep its word and built refineries to produce rubber for the Germans in World War Two, even using some concentration camp labor.  Standard, however, was quick to bail them out after the war despite the broken agreement.  A US panel ruled that Standard's agreement greatly contributed to the early German military successes.
> 
> I'll give you guys some hints if you need them.



I think I've got this one:  I.G. Farben


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I think I've got this one:  I.G. Farben



Correct


----------



## Annie

This Enlightenment philosopher added the judiciary to Locke's concept of 'good government.' His writings were widely read by the Founders and Framers of what was to become the USA.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Correct



Krupps is another company doing fine today, that was integrated into the West's economies during the war. Granted then was arms today it's coffee makers!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This Enlightenment philosopher added the judiciary to Locke's concept of 'good government.' His writings were widely read by the Founders and Framers of what was to become the USA.


Montaigne?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Montaigne?



Starts with an M, but not Montaigne.

Hint: He wrote on three forms of government.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This Enlightenment philosopher added the judiciary to Locke's concept of 'good government.' His writings were widely read by the Founders and Framers of what was to become the USA.


I googled.

Montesquieu fits the description.


*Question:*
British general whose victory near Quebec delivered French Canada
to the UK.

King George II was told earlier this general was "mad".

George II replied; "Well, I wish he would bite some of my other generals!"


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I googled.
> 
> Montesquieu fits the description.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> British general whose victory near Quebec delivered French Canada
> to the UK.
> 
> King George II was told earlier this general was "mad".
> 
> George II replied; "Well, I wish he would bite some of my other generals!"



Yes he does. He was well respected by Washington in particular. Has a lot to do with separation of powers, checks and balances. 

Your question


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yes he does. He was well respected by Washington in particular. Has a lot to do with separation of powers, checks and balances.
> 
> Your question



Dang, sounds like something Lincoln said about Grant's drinking... Now, what is that name....


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I googled.
> 
> Montesquieu fits the description.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> British general whose victory near Quebec delivered French Canada
> to the UK.
> 
> King George II was told earlier this general was "mad".
> 
> George II replied; "Well, I wish he would bite some of my other generals!"




James Wolfe,I think. Can't be Pitt, or is it?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> James Wolfe,I think. Can't be Pitt, or is it?



It is Wolfe.

There were two Pitts who were PM. I don't know if either ever went near a battlefield.

Your turn.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> It is Wolfe.
> 
> There were two Pitts who were PM. I don't know if either ever went near a battlefield.
> 
> Your turn.



I don't think they did either, and I don't know why Pitt came to mind. More coffee, that's got to be the problem.

I had to google this, I couldn't remember their name. Anyway, who were one of the few truly extinct Native American cultures? Hint: New Foundland.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't think they did either, and I don't know why Pitt came to mind. More coffee, that's got to be the problem.
> 
> I had to google this, I couldn't remember their name. Anyway, who were one of the few truly extinct Native American cultures? Hint: New Foundland.


I'm gonna have to google to answer.

I'll wait and see if someone can get it non-google.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to google to answer.
> 
> I'll wait and see if someone can get it non-google.




Hint: They called themselves "Red Indians" too.


----------



## ScreamingEagle

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hint: They called themselves "Red Indians" too.



Just a WAG - the Inuits?


----------



## Annie

ok, beating Viking to the google:

http://www.native-languages.org/beothuk.htm

Beothuk:



> Language: Little is known of the Beothuk language today. Our only records are a few Beothuk words collected from children and young women the British captured as slaves, usually at the cost of their families' lives. The vocabulary sets provided by these traumatized youths are small and don't match each other well (it didn't help that their questioners had no linguistic training, or that the Beothuks were asked to name housecats, glass, tea, and other European objects they had never seen before). Nothing was recorded about the structure of the Beothuk language at all. Some linguists believe it was an Algonquian language, possibly related to Innu. It's unlikely this will ever be conclusively shown due to the paucity of data.
> 
> People: Many American Indian cultures are wrongly declared "extinct" when in fact they have only been relocated or forced into a different lifestyle. The Beothuks, though, really are extinct. The only natives of the eastern seaboard to ally with neither the French nor the English (or, for that matter, the Iroquois or Wabanakis), the Beothuk tribe paid a heavy price for their isolation. That the French paid the Mi'kmaq to annihilate the Beothuks is denied by both, but the French and Mi'kmaq certainly drove them inland from the Newfoundland coast they relied on for food, and starvation is blamed for many Beothuk deaths. The English shot them on sight, and the Mohawks raided Beothuk villages for slaves. By 1800 the Beothuks only made the history books as the occasional captive servant of an Englishman, and in 1829 the last known Beothuk, Shanawdithit, died of tuberculosis. A few Beothuk descendants surfaced among the Mi'kmaq and Mohawk after that (those tribes often adopted captured enemies), and other Beothuks may have fled to the Innus for protection. By 1900, though, the assimilation of any refugees into those neighboring tribes was complete. There are no known descendants of the Beothuk Indians today.
> 
> History: The Beothucks were probably the Skraelings ("heathens") described by Viking explorers, and therefore the first American Indians ever to encounter Europeans. It's possible these Skraelings were Mi'kmaq or Innu instead; however, the Newfoundland Viking ruins were unearthed in territory known to belong to the Beothuck people. Also, the Norse description of natives obsessed with the color red matches the Beothucks, who decorated themselves so extensively with red ochre that the British called them Red Indians (a term that has found an unfortunate second life as a racist epithet). Anything Beothuck oral history may have said about this encounter has been lost to time. The Beothucks showed little interest in communicating with the second wave of European colonists either, aside from appropriating metal traps and tools the intruders left behind. It's unclear whether they thought the items were left as payment for use of the land (Beothucks often 'traded' indirectly by dropping goods off one night and returning the next to see what had been left in exchange) or whether they were simply stealing them, but the European furriers became increasingly violent about it. The combination of French and British attacks, European diseases, and starvation as they were driven inland spelled the extinction of the Beothuck people. In 1829 the last surviving Beothuck, Shanawdithit, died in English captivity.


----------



## Said1

ScreamingEagle said:
			
		

> Just a WAG - the Inuits?




Nope.


----------



## Annie

English. Sickly infant/child. Started at Oxford, had to leave due to cost. Was quite unattractive. Failed as a teacher, partially for lack of degree, in spite of brilliance. Prolific writer with a number of very close friends.


----------



## padisha emperor

well, for mty question, the correct answer was Baudoin. Baudoin de Boulogne  became the first king of Jerusalem, 1100 I believe. Godefroy de Bouillon was never king of Jerusalem (to respect the Christ, who never wear a gold crown).
Baudoin was his brother.


Baudoin was effectivly the name of a belgian king (of the 50's), and Boulogne was the french city with the military camp   .

Did somebody see "Kingdom of Heaven", the movie of Ridley Scott about the Crusades ?  a good movie I find, nice, and interesting. (sadly, they didn't speak of Philippe II Auguste).


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> English. Sickly infant/child. Started at Oxford, had to leave due to cost. Was quite unattractive. Failed as a teacher, partially for lack of degree, in spite of brilliance. Prolific writer with a number of very close friends.


This question is not googlable- hint!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> This question is not googlable- hint!



Let's see, perhaps one of England's best known writers over many genres. Many of his close friends liked to hang with him in the local taverns, discussing grand ideas over ale!


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Let's see, perhaps one of England's best known writers over many genres. Many of his close friends liked to hang with him in the local taverns, discussing grand ideas over ale!



My mind just keeps drawing a blank.  Dickens?


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> My mind just keeps drawing a blank.  Dickens?


His best friend wrote his biography.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> His best friend wrote his biography.



Ok, here's the 'gimme':

First dictionary.


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, here's the 'gimme':
> 
> First dictionary.


Webster


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Webster



British.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Let's see, perhaps one of England's best known writers over many genres. Many of his close friends liked to hang with him in the local taverns, discussing grand ideas over ale!


Samuel Johnson.


*Question:*
Who was his famous biographer, also famous as one of the foremost diarists
in literary history?


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> Samuel Johnson.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Who was his famous biographer, also famous as one of the foremost *diarists*
> in literary history?



Bismol?


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Bismol?


I don't get the joke.

Hint: The first letter of the diarist's last name is the same as the first letter in "Pepto".


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Samuel Johnson.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Who was his famous biographer, also famous as one of the foremost diarists
> in literary history?



Guess the hints worked!  

James Boswell!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Guess the hints worked!
> 
> James Boswell!


Aren't you clever!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Aren't you clever!



 Too true! However, think the pepto hint was the correct answer, though I didn't need it, it wins! Free, question! (tick tock...)  :clap1:


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Too true! However, think the pepto hint was the correct answer, though I didn't need it, it wins! Free, question! (tick tock...)  :clap1:


Pepto _Boswell_?!- 'fraid not- you ask.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Pepto _Boswell_?!- 'fraid not- you ask.



Ok, if Free doesn't 'slide in here' I'll come up with something!  

Easy one, may even be a repeat subject.

This war/military action added a line to the Marine Hymn.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, if Free doesn't 'slide in here' I'll come up with something!
> 
> Easy one, may even be a repeat subject.
> 
> This war/military action added a line to the Marine Hymn.


All I can recall are Montezuma and Tripoli.

I'll do a google in a few hours if no one else gets it.

Unless you can come up with a fat hint.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> All I can recall are Montezuma and Tripoli.
> 
> I'll do a google in a few hours if no one else gets it.
> 
> Unless you can come up with a fat hint.



One of those is correct. Which and who was the enemy?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> One of those is correct. Which and who was the enemy?


Since Montezuma came later, I will pick it as the addition.

It was defended by Mexican military school cadets, who put up a commendable fight. Harry Truman upset some US people by laying a wreath there during a state visit. He quire properly pointed out he was only giving due honor to some brave kids.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Since Montezuma came later, I will pick it as the addition.
> 
> It was defended by Mexican military school cadets, who put up a commendable fight. Harry Truman upset some US people by laying a wreath there during a state visit. He quire properly pointed out he was only giving due honor to some brave kids.



Sorry Bzzzt! Tripoli and the Islamic Barbary Pirates. 

Give a question anyways. Mine seem too something or other...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sorry Bzzzt! Tripoli and the Islamic Barbary Pirates.
> 
> Give a question anyways. Mine seem too something or other...


Your questions are great- ask one!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Your questions are great- ask one!



Ok, if *THIS* isn't easy, I'm laying it down! 

This Framer/Founder is often referred to as the voice of the Constitutional Convention. If not for him, we really wouldn't have had a clue to what happened.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, if *THIS* isn't easy, I'm laying it down!
> 
> This Framer/Founder is often referred to as the voice of the Constitutional Convention. If not for him, we really wouldn't have had a clue to what happened.


Oh for Pete's sake- you and your "easy" questions.

Madison?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Oh for Pete's sake- you and your "easy" questions.
> 
> Madison?




Cigar, watch out Bill. NOW it's really your question!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Cigar, watch out Bill. NOW it's really your question!


Bill?

French philosopher whose autobiography is one on the most frank ever.

Among other things, he admitted to mooning ladies from an alleyway.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Bill?
> 
> French philosopher whose autobiography is one on the most frank ever.
> 
> Among other things, he admitted to mooning ladies from an alleyway.



first guess, Rousseau. Century?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> first guess, Rousseau. Century?


Another blue ribbon performance! Rousseau would have been 18th cent. Our pal Boswell did a chapter or two on a visit with him.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Another blue ribbon performance! Rousseau would have been 18th cent. Our pal Boswell did a chapter or two on a visit with him.



LOL, that was right? Dang! 

This saint was definately a follower of Aristotle. Core to his beliefs is that everyone has something to teach everyone!

Lawyers love this guy.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL, that was right? Dang!
> 
> This saint was definately a follower of Aristotle. Core to his beliefs is that everyone has something to teach everyone!
> 
> Lawyers love this guy.


Aquinas?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Aquinas?



Yup, your turn. We need Said1 to make this a bit more difficult.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yup, your turn. We need Said1 to make this a bit more difficult.


Yeah- her and her Newfoundland extinct Indians!

Speaking of Indians- which US tribe had a social class known as the "Suns",
and another known as the "Stinkards"? (there was a third class whose name I forget)


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yeah- her and her Newfoundland extinct Indians!
> 
> Speaking of Indians- which US tribe had a social class known as the "Suns",
> and another known as the "Stinkards"? (there was a third class whose name I forget)



US? hmmm, that rules out Aztecs....


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> Yeah- her and her Newfoundland extinct Indians!
> 
> Speaking of Indians- which US tribe had a social class known as the "Suns",
> and another known as the "Stinkards"? (there was a third class whose name I forget)



Would those happen to be the Winnebagos ?


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Would those happen to be the Winnebagos ?



That makes sense. Stinkards, Algonquin, seem to remember them...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That makes sense. Stinkards, Algonquin, seem to remember them...


Sorry, no- these Indians were south-central.

Hint- the old Al Capp L'il Abner comic strip featured a moonshine "Joy Juice" named for this tribe.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Sorry, no- these Indians were south-central.
> 
> Hint- the old Al Capp L'il Abner comic strip featured a moonshine "Joy Juice" named for this tribe.



Was the Winnebagos correct? Hmmm, stinkards. Li'l Abner...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Was the Winnebagos correct? Hmmm, stinkards. Li'l Abner...


Too young to remember L'il Abner- trying to make me feel bad?

The tribe name was quite a comical sounding one.

Think about swinging your foot at something, and then finding out the something is a nasty substance.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Too young to remember L'il Abner- trying to make me feel bad?
> 
> The tribe name was quite a comical sounding one.
> 
> Think about swinging your foot at something, and then finding out the something is a nasty substance.



 the ewwwsss?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Too young to remember L'il Abner- trying to make me feel bad?
> 
> The tribe name was quite a comical sounding one.
> 
> Think about swinging your foot at something, and then finding out the something is a nasty substance.



The Kickapoos!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The Kickapoos!


Attagirl!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Attagirl!



LOL! Take my turn or pass it to someone, I'm heading off to dreamland! Tomorrow...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL! Take my turn or pass it to someone, I'm heading off to dreamland! Tomorrow...


Anyone else want to ask a question?


----------



## IControlThePast

Who was famous for saying "C'est magnifique, mais ce n'est pas la guerre!" and what was that person commenting on.


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Who was famous for saying "C'est magnifique, mais ce n'est pas la guerre!" and what was that person commenting on.


This sounds familiar, but not familiar enough.

I guess in a while, google after that if no one else gets it.


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> This sounds familiar, but not familiar enough.
> 
> I guess in a while, google after that if no one else gets it.



I'm almost positive Padisha knows it, but it is a question of if he will look in time.


----------



## Said1

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> I'm almost positive Padisha knows it, but it is a question of if he will look in time.




I know what it was in response too, and I know what it means. It's the frenchmen's name I'm not sure about. It's either Borquet or Boquet (I think), anyway, it was said to a British general in reaction to an erronous attempt at advancing on Russian troops during the Crimean war (??) where half the British troops were killed - over 300 men. The phrase means "It's magnificent, but (?) it's not war". Not sure about the word "but", but it would fit.


----------



## IControlThePast

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know what it was in response too, and I know what it means. It's the frenchmen's name I'm not sure about. It's either Borquet or Boquet (I think), anyway, it was said to a British general in reaction to an erronous attempt at advancing on Russian troops during the Crimean war (??) where half the British troops were killed - over 300 men. The phrase means "It's magnificent, but (?) it's not war". Not sure about the word "but", but it would fit.



You're close enough for me to give it to you.  It was Bosquet, and specifically the event was The Charge of the Light Brigade.


----------



## Said1

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> You're close enough for me to give it to you.  It was Bosquet, and specifically the event was The Charge of the Light Brigade.




Way too much detail for me to remember. 

Here's an easy one: What the heck happened to Lebreton Flats, and why?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Way too much detail for me to remember.
> 
> Here's an easy one: What the heck happened to Lebreton Flats, and why?


Easy for Ontarioonians, maybe.

Lebreton Flats burned in 1900 due to high wind and wooden buildings.
Susequently the ground was contaminated by petrochemicals.
It is now a green urban renewal project.
(Thanks google)


*Question:*
Three peoples of the mid-east coast of the Baltic Sea,
only speakers of the "Baltic" language family,
were among the last pagans of Europe.
They were conquered and Christianized in the 1200s.

The Letts (Latvians) and Lithuanians have survived.

Which of the three are now extinct, at least for their spoken language?


----------



## padisha emperor

> Who was famous for saying "C'est magnifique, mais ce n'est pas la guerre!" and what was that person commenting on.



And Bosquet was right  

(said, the word "but" was perfect   )

For your question, USviking...in the baltic peoples, with the two already mentionned, the Estonians and the Prussians. 

I would say that it's the prussian.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Easy for Ontarioonians, maybe.
> 
> Lebreton Flats burned in 1900 due to high wind and wooden buildings.
> Susequently the ground was contaminated by petrochemicals.
> It is now a green urban renewal project.
> (Thanks google)
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Three peoples of the mid-east coast of the Baltic Sea,
> only speakers of the "Baltic" language family,
> were among the last pagans of Europe.
> They were conquered and Christianized in the 1200s.
> 
> The Letts (Latvians) and Lithuanians have survived.
> 
> Which of the three are now extinct, at least for their spoken language?



Again, I should have been more specific, that was not the answer I was looking for. If you kept reading, you would note that it was rebuilt after it burnt, then something happened to it, for a specific reason. My father was born and raised in this area, and I assure you, he was born long after 1900. 

And no, it isn't exactly a "green urban renewal" project so to speak, more like a project that went array. One side is used as a camp ground, that turned into an oasis for vagrants. The other side sat vacant for decades, while everyone argued over what to build on it. It's an urban renewal project that didn't go anywhere until Chretien approved funds to build a new war museum before he left office, and that's what stands there now, after 40+ years.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Again, I should have been more specific, that was not the answer I was looking for. If you kept reading, you would note that it was rebuilt after it burnt, then something happened to it, for a specific reason. My father was born and raised in this area, and I assure you, he was born long after 1900.
> 
> And no, it isn't exactly a "green urban renewal" project so to speak, more like a project that went array. One side is used as a camp ground, that turned into an oasis for vagrants. The other side sat vacant for decades, while everyone argued over what to build on it. It's an urban renewal project that didn't go anywhere until Chretien approved funds to build a new war museum before he left office, and that's what stands there now, after 40+ years.


Oops, sorry.

Interesting story.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry.
> 
> Interesting story.



It was demolished in the 60's because it was an eyesore, and very close to parliment hill - don't want to tourists to see the poor. It was the dumpiest area in the city, I live in the second dumpiest, right next to where it was!  Actually, I live on the nice side of the second dumpiest area, but I mingle.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> And Bosquet was right
> 
> (said, the word "but" was perfect   )
> 
> For your question, USviking...in the baltic peoples, with the two already mentionned, the Estonians and the Prussians.
> 
> I would say that it's the prussian.



Correct.

The Estonians and Finns were also forcibly christianized at about the same time. They also have survived.

Thier languages are part of a different family: Finno-Urghic, or something like that.

Your question!


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> And Bosquet was right
> 
> (said, the word "but" was perfect   )
> 
> For your question, USviking...in the baltic peoples, with the two already mentionned, the Estonians and the Prussians.
> 
> I would say that it's the prussian.




My french isn't what it was, I only understand about ever second or third word spoken, I read it much better for some reason.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> It was demolished in the 60's because it was an eyesore, and very close to parliment hill - don't want to tourists to see the poor. It was the dumpiest area in the city, I live in the second dumpiest, right next to where it was!  Actually, I live on the nice side of the second dumpiest area, but I mingle.


We need to find you a rich sugar daddy, so you can mingle in a ritzier area.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> We need to find you a rich sugar daddy, so you can mingle in a ritzier area.


I'd be willing to look at a few CVs you send my way.  :funnyface


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to look at a few CVs you send my way.  :funnyface


Everyone I know is as poor, or poorer than me. And stop making faces at me.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Everyone I know is as poor, or poorer than me. And stop making faces at me.




Same here. I guess I'm mingling on the wronge side.


----------



## padisha emperor

After the 30 years war, in 1648, the treaty of Westphalia was the consecration of the religious liberty of the german lords in their domain (cujus regio, ejus religio), and also the consecration of the first rank of France in Europe.
And it gave to France 3 important cathedral town, with bishoprics.

What are the names of these 3 cities ?

Hint : one of them is the name of a famous battle of the WWI


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> After the 30 years war, in 1648, the treaty of Westphalia was the consecration of the religious liberty of the german lords in their domain (cujus regio, ejus religio), and also the consecration of the first rank of France in Europe.
> And it gave to France 3 important cathedral town, with bishoprics.
> 
> What are the names of these 3 cities ?
> 
> Hint : one of them is the name of a famous battle of the WWI



I think I've got them: Verdun, Pignerol, and Brisac. I'm pretty sure of the first two.


----------



## padisha emperor

Verdun is good.

For the two others, no.

Pignerol is too much in the south.


the three cities searched are in the east/north-east


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Verdun is good.
> 
> For the two others, no.
> 
> Pignerol is too much in the south.
> 
> 
> the three cities searched are in the east/north-east



damn.  :coffee3:


----------



## padisha emperor

the first letter of these cities are : 
"T" for one, "M" for the second


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the first letter of these cities are :
> "T" for one, "M" for the second


Verdun, ok.

Googled:

Mulhouse

Toul


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Verdun, ok.
> 
> Googled:
> 
> Mulhouse
> 
> Toul



Without PE on board, I'll assume correct and add next question.

At least until the Islamics started bringing their 'servants' to the West, the last country to release the serfs was...in what year?....(give or take 50 years).


----------



## padisha emperor

Russia, around 1880

(the third city was Metz, not Mulhouse   sorry   )


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Russia, around 1880
> 
> (the third city was Metz, not Mulhouse   sorry   )



:teeth: Shove the Metz, nevertheless, you got the serf question. Damn, where is Viking or Said1 when I need them?  go PE...


----------



## padisha emperor

Name of a battle.
Constantin won against Maixence here, at the beginning of the IV century.
It is famous for the sentence "in hoc signo vinces".


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :teeth: Shove the Metz, nevertheless, you got the serf question. Damn, where is Viking or Said1 when I need them?  go PE...




I'm not in a trivia mood. PE, go post something funny so I can flame you.


----------



## padisha emperor

> PE, go post something funny so I can flame you.


I post a question 

We're not at war together since a certain time.  Is this situation disturbing for you ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Name of a battle.
> Constantin won against Maixence here, at the beginning of the IV century.
> It is famous for the sentence "in hoc signo vinces".



Again with the google, hey PE, can't you post anything that a reasonably educated person can get?

Battle of the Milvian Bridge


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Again with the google, hey PE, can't you post anything that a reasonably educated person can get?
> 
> Battle of the Milvian Bridge



Walked amongst the people, thought there must be more than he was being told. Looked for the end of suffering.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Walked amongst the people, thought there must be more than he was being told. Looked for the end of suffering.



Che?


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I post a question
> 
> We're not at war together since a certain time.  Is this situation disturbing for you ?



Non, non mon chum, je suis bon.  :funnyface


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Che?



Nope, too late.


----------



## padisha emperor

Sorry Kathianne, but sometimes it seems to be not reall hard to me, because I've study it when I was at school. Sorry again, there is probably some differences between the history program between our countries (be sure that sometimes, your questions are for me harder than the reading for me of a quantic physic in japanese  .

Have you alrerady ask your question ? (i'm not sure that's a question : 





> Walked amongst the people, thought there must be more than he was being told. Looked for the end of suffering.


I'm not sure to understand it)


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nope, too late.




Is it the right part of the world at least? S. America that is.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Is it the right part of the world at least? S. America that is.



Everyone, meaning PE and Said, you are way off. This man, priviledged by birth. Chose to go another way. He walked amongst the people, finding suffering. Wanted to find a way to end it. 

How's that? Should be easy.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Everyone, meaning PE and Said, you are way off. This man, priviledged by birth. Chose to go another way. He walked amongst the people, finding suffering. Wanted to find a way to end it.
> 
> How's that? Should be easy.




Ghandi?  I have no idea. Where on the planet is this man from?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ghandi?  I have no idea. Where on the planet is this man from?



Sorry, this is so basic. Budda. http://www.ship.edu/~cgboeree/siddhartha.html


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sorry, this is so basic. Budda. http://www.ship.edu/~cgboeree/siddhartha.html



And I read that book a couple years ago, although I don't remember much from it.  I seriously thought about saying Jesus, as I figured a religious figure but Jesus didn't quite fit.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> And I read that book a couple years ago, although I don't remember much from it.  I seriously thought about saying Jesus, as I figured a religious figure but Jesus didn't quite fit.


Ask your question, don't be as obscure as PE, please.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ask your question, don't be as obscure as PE, please.



Obvious one, Important Event:  April 4, 1968


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Obvious one, Important Event:  April 4, 1968



MLK Jr Assassination


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> MLK Jr Assassination



The least documented of the Caesars, yet the most cruel of them.It may well be that history has done him a wrong, yet the facts do not yet support that...


----------



## IControlThePast

Good, not too obscure, right?

I remember playing a history game with some friends that was asking pretty hard questions.  There was one we puzzled, when it asked what organization planned to put a man on the moon soon.  The answer turned out to be NASA, and the game was made in '68.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Good, not too obscure, right?
> 
> I remember playing a history game with some friends that was asking pretty hard questions.  There was one we puzzled, when it asked what organization planned to put a man on the moon soon.  The answer turned out to be NASA, and the game was made in '68.



Yep, sometimes the most transparent are the most difficult...


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yep, sometimes the most transparent are the most difficult...



Well, to be fair we were playing it in 2000 and didn't know it was made in 1968 :tng:


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Well, to be fair we were playing it in 2000 and didn't know it was made in 1968 :tng:



Right. Now to the question...



> The least documented of the Caesars, yet the most cruel of them.It may well be that history has done him a wrong, yet the facts do not yet support that...


----------



## IControlThePast

Servius Galba?


----------



## Comrade

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Right. Now to the question...



Caligula?


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Servius Galba?


Nope, though I must admit, he was more obscure than mine...


----------



## Annie

Comrade said:
			
		

> Caligula?



You got it. Come play!


----------



## Comrade

Often called the 'rehearsal for Normandy', where was it, and did it succeed?


----------



## Annie

Comrade said:
			
		

> Often called the 'rehearsal for Normandy', where was it?


Callais? Perhaps too obvious...


----------



## Comrade

Nope, keep trying!


----------



## Comrade

Hint:

Exercise Tiger


----------



## Semper Fi

Comrade said:
			
		

> Often called the 'rehearsal for Normandy', where was it, and did it succeed?



Operation Jubilee by the Brits at Dieppe, France. Failed, British suffered tremendous losses.


----------



## Comrade

Both you and Kathianne had good answers, but I was thinking of this:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3656939.stm



> The US soldiers died during the eight-day Exercise Tiger, which used the beach in Slapton, south Devon, to practice D-Day landings because of its similarity to the Normandy invasion sites.
> 
> About 30,000 men and 300 ships were involved in the operation.



http://www.mikekemble.com/ww2/slapton.html

The U.S. lost three times as many soldiers in this exercise (troop transports sunk by German E-boats) than were lost on Utah beach.


Anyway, either you get the next question, since both you're answers are also just as valid.


----------



## Comrade

I was actually thinking of this event:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3656939.stm



> A D-Day invasion rehearsal in which hundreds of US servicemen were killed has been remembered in a series of events commemorating the 60th anniversary of the tragedy.
> A total of 749 US military personnel were lost when German E boats launched a surprise attack on an Allied convoy.
> 
> The US soldiers were killed in the English Channel on 28 April, 1944.
> 
> Veterans gathered for a service at St Michael's and All Angels church in Stokenham, south Devon.
> 
> 
> The memorial service was followed by a wreath-laying ceremony a few miles away at a US Sherman tank which was recovered in 1984 after being lost at sea during the operation.
> 
> 
> Almost 800 US soldiers lost their lives in the D-Day rehearsal
> The US soldiers died during the eight-day Exercise Tiger, which used the beach in Slapton, south Devon, to practice D-Day landings because of its similarity to the Normandy invasion sites.
> 
> About 30,000 men and 300 ships were involved in the operation.



I read that three times as many US troops were lost in this exercise than those which died in the actual invasion of Utah beach alone.

Anyway, both of you had reasonable answers, so either of you can pose the next question.


----------



## Semper Fi

Since I'm here I suppose I'll get my head in the game...

What was the name of the first prospector who found gold in present-day Fairbanks, Alaska?


----------



## Comrade

Mr. Fairbanks?

//worth a try


----------



## padisha emperor

carmack ?


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Since I'm here I suppose I'll get my head in the game...
> 
> What was the name of the first prospector who found gold in present-day Fairbanks, Alaska?




I know this is wrong, but they're the only names I can think of; Harris and Juneu?


----------



## padisha emperor

Anchorage ? (we're in the cities, so...)


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Anchorage ? (we're in the cities, so...)



It's a person who found gold there, before it was the city of Fairbanks. The city is probably named after him, like Juneau.


----------



## USViking

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Since I'm here I suppose I'll get my head in the game...
> 
> What was the name of the first prospector who found gold in present-day Fairbanks, Alaska?


Somebody google this so we can move on!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Somebody google this so we can move on!




Go for it.


----------



## USViking

Google says Felix Pedro is our man.


*Question:*
Republican Spain's entire gold stocks wound up here as a result of the Civil War.


----------



## Annie

*Question:*
Republican Spain's entire gold stocks wound up here as a result of the Civil War.[/QUOTE]

would that be Cuba?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> Republican Spain's entire gold stocks wound up here as a result of the Civil War.



would that be Cuba?[/QUOTE]
No- I was speaking of the late 1930s civil war.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> would that be Cuba?


No- I was speaking of the late 1930s civil war.[/QUOTE]

Thinking!


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No- I was speaking of the late 1930s civil war.



Thinking! [/QUOTE]

Somewhere in Soviet Union?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thinking!



Somewhere in Soviet Union?[/QUOTE]
Correct- and Spain has yet to get any of its gold back.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Somewhere in Soviet Union?
> Correct- and Spain has yet to get any of its gold back.



Serves them right! 



			
				question said:
			
		

> Thanks to a ruler dying without his own heir, this battle was necessary for England. In Western Civ, it's considered a pivotal historical year. What was the battle and who won? What was the year? [/question]


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Serves them right!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to a ruler dying without his own heir, this battle was necessary for England. In Western Civ, it's considered a pivotal historical year. What was the battle and who won? What was the year?



Hastings, 1066?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Hastings, 1066?


Ok, too easy! Your turn.


----------



## USViking

Prior to defeat and death at Hastings, Harold of England defeated and killed the king of Norway, who also invaded. What was the name of the king of Norway, and what was the name of the battle?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Prior to defeat and death at Hastings, Harold of England defeated and killed the king of Norway, who also invaded. What was the name of the king of Norway, and what was the name of the battle?



The king: Hardrada?

the battle? I'd have to look up!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The king: Hardrada?
> 
> the battle? I'd have to look up!


"Hardrada" was his nickname, "Harold", or "Harald" his first name, good enough.

Get to work on the battle!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> "Hardrada" was his nickname, "Harold", or "Harald" his first name, good enough.
> 
> Get to work on the battle!



I had to look it up:  Battle of Fulford



> Battle between the combined forces of earl Morcar of Northumbria and Edwin, earl of Mercia against a Danish force led by Harold Hardrada on the 20th September 1066. Morcar and Edwin were defeated. Hardrada was finally defeated and killed at the battle of Stamford Bridge a few days later by Harold II. This defeat without doubt played a great part in the defeat of Harold II in the Battle of Hastings three weeks later.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I had to look it up:  Battle of Fulford



Your link gave Stamfordbridge, which is the correct answer, so I'll give it to you.

I have always read Hardrada's force was Norwegan rather than Danish; he was certainly King of Norway, not Denmark.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Your link gave Stamfordbridge, which is the correct answer, so I'll give it to you.
> 
> I have always read Hardrada's force was Norwegan rather than Danish; he was certainly King of Norway, not Denmark.



I must admit, don't remember much of this. William dominated our text! 

Looking for a new historical topic, battles are not my best area!  :duh3:


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I must admit, don't remember much of this. William dominated our text!
> 
> Looking for a new historical topic, battles are not my best area!  :duh3:



Ok, seems that the following people were the ones that pushed the Etruscans out:

Diodorus notes that, not Vikings: 




> Their aspect is terrifying...They are very tall in stature, with ripling muscles under clear white skin. Their hair is blond, but not naturally so: they bleach it, to this day, artificially, washing it in lime and combing it back from their foreheaads. They look like wood-demons, their hair thick and shaggy like a horse's mane. Some of them are cleanshaven, but others - especially those of high rank, shave their cheeks but leave a moustache that covers the whole mouth and, when they eat and drink, acts like a sieve, trapping particles of food...The way they dress is astonishing: they wear brightly coloured and embroidered shirts, with trousers called bracae and cloaks fastened at the shoulder with a brooch, heavy in winter, light in summer. These cloaks are striped or checkered in design, with the seperate checks close together and in various colours.



LOL my forefathers! :shocked:


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, seems that the following people were the ones that pushed the Etruscans out:
> 
> Diodorus notes that, not Vikings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL my forefathers! :shocked:


The Celts, yes?

Did you know they are supposed to have gone into battle buck-ass naked?

That would make you and the other ladies more interested in battles, wouldn't it?


----------



## padisha emperor

No new question ?
I assume it and ask a new, then the quizz will go forward.


French man of the XVIIth, he did an awesome job in the art of war. specially for the siege.
With him, the french extended border of the north, north-east and east was secure, with the theory of the "pré carré". Many of his works hold until 1870.

Who is this very able and very bright man ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No new question ?
> I assume it and ask a new, then the quizz will go forward.
> 
> 
> French man of the XVIIth, he did an awesome job in the art of war. specially for the siege.
> With him, the french extended border of the north, north-east and east was secure, with the theory of the "pré carré". Many of his works hold until 1870.
> 
> Who is this very able and very bright man ?


Turenne?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> The Celts, yes?
> 
> Did you know they are supposed to have gone into battle buck-ass naked?
> 
> That would make you and the other ladies more interested in battles, wouldn't it?



Very good! Yes, would make it more interesting. :teeth:


----------



## padisha emperor

ooops, it seems that there was already a question. Sorry USviking.

No, it's not Turenne.

Hint : his job was to biuld and organize the fortifications. HIs new kind of fortification was a revolution in the art of war.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ooops, it seems that there was already a question. Sorry USviking.
> 
> No, it's not Turenne.
> 
> Hint : his job was to biuld and organize the fortifications. HIs new kind of fortification was a revolution in the art of war.


Vauban?


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Vauban?


I googled, and M. Vauban fits the description.


*Question:*
French President at the time of the 1938 Munich crisis.

When he returned home to cheering crowds he is supposed to have said:
"What are these fools cheering about?"


----------



## Semper Fi

USViking said:
			
		

> Google says Felix Pedro is our man.
> .



You got it... or Google got it, morerather.


----------



## Annie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> You got it... or Google got it, morerather.



He went chasing brews or nymphs, forget which. Ask a question...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> He went chasing brews or nymphs, forget which. Ask a question...



Had to settle for the beer.

I asked a question two posts back.

Should be an easy one.


----------



## padisha emperor

> French President at the time of the 1938 Munich crisis.
> 
> When he returned home to cheering crowds he is supposed to have said:
> "What are these fools cheering about?"



At this time the President of the Republic was Albert Lebrun, but the man who went to Munich,  in 1938, the man with the reral power, was the President of the Council - PrimeMinister - Edouard Daladier.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> At this time the President of the Republic was Albert Lebrun, but the man who went to Munich,  in 1938, the man with the reral power, was the President of the Council - PrimeMinister - Edouard Daladier.


Daladier was the one I was looking for.


----------



## padisha emperor

That's what I thought too  


well....


Battle, middle of the XVIIIth.

French against English (that's very original !)
The french Army's chief said this famous words : "Messrs English, shoot the first !"  ("messieurs les Anglais, tirez les premiers").

Famous Battle.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too
> 
> 
> well....
> 
> 
> Battle, middle of the XVIIIth.
> 
> French against English (that's very original !)
> The french Army's chief said this famous words : "Messrs English, shoot the first !"  ("messieurs les Anglais, tirez les premiers").
> 
> Famous Battle.


Middle of the 18th would rule out Blenheim.

I'm afraid the only other land battle I can think of would be Quebec, on the Plain of Abraham, where both commanders fell during the British victory.

There was another battle in which George II was the last British monarch to serve in combat. Can't recall the name.


----------



## padisha emperor

> I'm afraid the only other land battle I can think of would be Quebec, on the Plain of Abraham, where both commanders fell during the British victory.




There is a lot : Blenheim(1704) (english victory), , Quebec (1759) (english victory), Fort Carillon(1758) (french victory), Malplaquet (1709) (english victory), Denain (1712) (french victory), Villaviciosa (1710) (french victory), Höchstädt(1703) (french victory), Friedlingen (1702) (french victory), Lawfeld (1747) (french victory)...and lot of others  

The Searched battle took place in 1745.
French victory.
French leader : Maréchal de Saxe.

begins with a "F"


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> There is a lot : Blenheim(1704) (english victory), , Quebec (1759) (english victory), Fort Carillon(1758) (french victory), Malplaquet (1709) (english victory), Denain (1712) (french victory), Villaviciosa (1710) (french victory), Höchstädt(1703) (french victory), Friedlingen (1702) (french victory), Lawfeld (1747) (french victory)...and lot of others
> 
> The Searched battle took place in 1745.
> French victory.
> French leader : Maréchal de Saxe.
> 
> begins with a "F"


Google: Fontenoy


*Question:*
The mother of this future military great was compromised during the Affair of the Poisons, and had to flee France.

(The Affair of the Poisons was a stupendous scandal which rocked the court of Loius XIV. Several hundred people, including intimates of the king, were accused of plotting to poison rivals, and administer secret love potions, the king himself being a target. Dozens were executed, imprisoned, or exiled. The king's ex-favorite girlfriend (and mother of several of his children, I believe) had to spend the rest of her life in a nunnery.)


----------



## padisha emperor

the women I know compromised in the Poisons affair, like La Voisin, La Brinvilliers, have been their heads cutted off, they didn't flee France.

The favourite of the king you mentionned was Mme de Montespan..

I don't see other people.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the women I know compromised in the Poisons affair, like La Voisin, La Brinvilliers, have been their heads cutted off, they didn't flee France.
> 
> The favourite of the king you mentionned was Mme de Montespan..
> 
> I don't see other people.


Olympe Mancini, mother of Prince Eugen of Savoy, had to flee because of the scandal. I do not know the details of her involvement.

As a young man Eugen first applied for a commision in the French army. He was turned down, I would think due to his mother's disgrace.

Helas!- if France had had his services!

Go ahead with another question.


----------



## padisha emperor

great question, USViking. Really interseting !!!

I ignore it ! I only knew that here sister was loved by the King.

The Prince Eugène was a great military, true. Fortunalty he was defeated at Denain by Villars.



well...

King of the Pontus-Euxinus, he's responsible of the massacre of 80,000 Romans. (period : about 90-80 before JC)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> great question, USViking. Really interseting !!!
> 
> I ignore it ! I only knew that here sister was loved by the King.
> 
> The Prince Eugène was a great military, true. Fortunalty he was defeated at Denain by Villars.
> 
> 
> 
> well...
> 
> King of the Pontus-Euxinus, he's responsible of the massacre of 80,000 Romans. (period : about 90-80 before JC)


Mithridates?


----------



## padisha emperor

exactly !

USV tell me to ask a new question if he was right, so...


This germanic tribe came after the fall of the Roamn Empire in the ancient Imperial territories.
Their name comes from one of their anatomy's detail (for their beard)

Their king had an iron crown


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> exactly !
> 
> USV tell me to ask a new question if he was right, so...
> 
> 
> This germanic tribe came after the fall of the Roamn Empire in the ancient Imperial territories.
> Their name comes from one of their anatomy's detail (for their beard)
> 
> Their king had an iron crown



PE, The Lombards?


----------



## padisha emperor

your turn !

(just for you, I tried to ask a question, which was not about a battle  )


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> your turn !
> 
> (just for you, I tried to ask a question, which was not about a battle  )


Padisha, very nice of you! 

Staying with the Barbarians,  , (guess I started this with the Celts), this tribe created a huge kingdom that was overrun by the Huns, their freedom was not returned until the death of Attila.

Decided that a bit more info was in order. Though Barbarian, they fought other barbarian tribes, eventually turning into Arian Christians, starting up more problems with the Roman Catholics.  , (these certainly weren't easy times!  )


----------



## padisha emperor

These are the Goths (maybe Gothics in english), aren't they ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> These are the Goths (maybe Gothics in english), aren't they ?



Have to be more specific. Hint: Not Visigoths.


----------



## padisha emperor

Ostrogoths ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Ostrogoths ?



very good. Your turn.


----------



## padisha emperor

Your hint was quite the answer  

The gallic chief Brennus, or Brenn, took Rome around -390.
But after a long siege around the Capitole, where the senators and the patrician youthes were defending the sacred hill.
One night, during this siege, Brennus try to take by force the Capitole, but some unexpected ennemies made noise, and then the Romans were awaken, and stop the attack this night.


Who were this unexpected ennemies, making noise to give alert ?

(home it's so famous in USA than in Europe)


----------



## Semper Fi

Just a stab in the dark, Odysseus (or Ulyssus) and his band returning from Troy?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Your hint was quite the answer
> 
> The gallic chief Brennus, or Brenn, took Rome around -390.
> But after a long siege around the Capitole, where the senators and the patrician youthes were defending the sacred hill.
> One night, during this siege, Brennus try to take by force the Capitole, but some unexpected ennemies made noise, and then the Romans were awaken, and stop the attack this night.
> 
> 
> Who were this unexpected ennemies, making noise to give alert ?
> 
> (home it's so famous in USA than in Europe)



I read about this, from a poet. Etruscans or Gauls???


----------



## padisha emperor

no no, you're far.

hint : I never said they were human  

second hint : in the Capitole, there is a lot of Temples. And i believe there is a temple of Junon.


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> no no, you're far.
> 
> hint : I never said they were human
> 
> second hint : in the Capitole, there is a lot of Temples. And i believe there is a temple of Junon.



Owls?


----------



## padisha emperor

not far.

It was the sacred gooses of Junon. They were here because they were sacred, and they screamed when the Gallics came.

your turn


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> not far.
> 
> It was the sacred gooses of Junon. They were here because they were sacred, and they screamed when the Gallics came.
> 
> your turn



Ok, this will be American history, probably easy for Americans.  (hey PE, you did do all those battles!)

This was probably the most decisive battle of a war, funny thing, the treaty had been concluded before the battle took place, unfortunately word traveled too late!


----------



## padisha emperor

Can I have a hint ? it's quite wide for me   (the period of this war, or anything else  )


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Can I have a hint ? it's quite wide for me   (the period of this war, or anything else  )



Tricky here, if I list combatants you'll get it right away. How's this:

19th C.


----------



## Annie

For some reason I think others are leaving this one to PE. Here's another hint:

There is a 'French connection', but not in the combatants.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Olympe Mancini, mother of Prince Eugen of Savoy, had to flee because of the scandal. I do not know the details of her involvement.
> 
> As a young man Eugen first applied for a commision in the French army. He was turned down, I would think due to his mother's disgrace.
> 
> Helas!- if France had had his services!
> 
> Go ahead with another question.



I googled to find a bit more information, quite fascinating affair:

http://216.109.117.135/search/cache...&w=olympe+mancini&d=563CA64261&icp=1&.intl=us



> The great ladies of Paris flocked to La Voisin, who accumulated enormous wealth. Among her clients were Olympe Mancini, comtesse de Soissons, who sought the death of the king's mistress, Louise de La Vallière; Mme de Montespan, Mme de Gramont (la belle Hamilton) and others. The bones of toads, the teeth of moles, cantharides, iron filings, human blood and human dust were among the ingredients of the love powders concocted by La Voisin. Her knowledge of poisons was not apparently so thorough as that of less well-known sorcerers, or it would be difficult to account for La Vallière's immunity. The art of poisoning had become a regular science.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> For some reason I think others are leaving this one to PE. Here's another hint:
> 
> There is a 'French connection', but not in the combatants.


The battle of New Orleans. It was fought after the treaty ending the war was signed in Europe; word had not yet gotten to the armies in Louisiana. 


*Question:*
Last chief of state of WW2 Poland. He died in exile in the US, and was buried in Arlington National Cemetery. After communism fell in Poland his remains were returned there for their final rest.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> The battle of New Orleans. It was fought after the treaty ending the war was signed in Europe; word had not yet gotten to the armies in Louisiana.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Last chief of state of WW2 Poland. He died in exile in the US, and was buried in Arlington National Cemetery. After communism fell in Poland his remains were returned there for their final rest.



Wow, talk about obscure! I wish I could say I remember reading about this, but alas. I've got the answer, but had to google-I'll give it some time and see if there are greater minds out there!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about obscure! I wish I could say I remember reading about this, but alas. I've got the answer, but had to google-I'll give it some time and see if there are greater minds out there!


Hint: he may have been the most famous concert pianist in the world.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Hint: he may have been the most famous concert pianist in the world.



http://66.218.71.225/search/cache?p...n returned poland&d=F30AC9B260&icp=1&.intl=us

Gave this a few hours, we all should have heard of this man:



> MR. HAGEL: Mr. President, today I rise to introduce a resolution recognizing the accomplishments of Ignacy Jan Paderewski as a musician, composer, statesman, and philanthropist and to commemorate the 10th Anniversary of the return of his remains to Poland.
> 
> Born in Poland in 1860, Paderewski is remembered for his contributions to the arts and humanities and as one of the great men of our times. Paderewski was a brilliant and popular pianist who performed hundreds of concerts in Europe and the United States during the late 19th and early 20th centuries, donating the proceeds to numerous charitable causes. During WW I, Paderewski played a central role in achieving Poland's independence, becoming the first Premier of Poland in 1919 until 1922 when he left politics and returned to music.
> 
> The German invasion of Poland in 1939 spurred Paderewski to return to politics where he fought against the Nazi dictatorship in World War II. By joining the exiled Polish Government he helped to mobilize the Polish forces and to urge the United States to join the Allied Forces.
> 
> Paderewski died in 1941. At the direction of President Franklin D. Roosevelt, Paderewski's remains were placed along side America's honored dead in Arlington National Cemetery, where President Roosevelt said he may lie until Poland is free.
> 
> For over a half century, the remains of Paderewski were interned at Arlington National Cemetery. He did not live to see U.S. and Allied Forces liberate Europe from the tyranny of Nazi control. Nor did he witness the subjugation of Poland during the Soviet era. It was, however, the legacy of Paderewski that inspired movements throughout Europe, including Solidarity in Poland, which led to the liberation of Europe.
> 
> In 1992, Solidarity Leader Lech Walesa, the first democratically elected President of Poland following WW II, asked U.S. President George H. W. Bush return Paderewski's remains to his native homeland.
> 
> On July 5, 1992, Paderewski's remains were interned in a crypt at the St. John Cathedral in Warsaw Poland.


----------



## USViking

Woops- Kathianne has run off without asking a question.

Hopefully to be feted by her familiy on Mothers Day!



*Question:* (two answers required)
British spy dou who sensationally defected to the USSR in the early 1950s, just a step ahead of M-1 (UK Counterintel).

With Kim Philby, Anthony Burgess, and John Cairncross they formed the infamous "Cambridge" spy ring, having apparently been recruired as undergrads at the university.

Philby had been seen as a possible Chief of British foreign intel prior to the
duo's defection, which brought him under suspicion.

Burgess remained undetected for some time as curator Queen's personal art 
collection!


----------



## IControlThePast

I thought the duo was Maclean and Burgess?


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> I thought the duo was Maclean and Burgess?


Them's the SOBs.


----------



## IControlThePast

Famous Frenchman who made a very essential contribution to Math.  He made this discovery because he was in Artillery and wanted to be more accurate.  Who is the man and what was his discovery?


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Famous Frenchman who made a very essential contribution to Math.  He made this discovery because he was in Artillery and wanted to be more accurate.  Who is the man and what was his discovery?


I am going to guess Descartes, and coordinate geometry,
although I am unaware of his having military experience.


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> I am going to guess Descartes, and coordinate geometry,
> although I am unaware of his having military experience.



Yep.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

British Romantic poet, ostracized by society for a private life that would be considered scandalous even today (ie incest with a sister), he gained some moral redemption by dying in Greece as a foreign volunteer in the war of Greek independence in the early 1800s.


----------



## no1tovote4

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> British Romantic poet, ostracized by society for a private life that would be considered scandalous even today (ie incest with a sister), he gained some moral redemption by dying in Greece as a foreign volunteer in the war of Greek independence in the early 1800s.



"What foul Beast toward Bethlehem Slouches?"

Wasn't that Keats?


----------



## USViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> "What foul Beast toward Bethlehem Slouches?"
> 
> Wasn't that Keats?


_The Second Coming_ "...slouches toward Jerusalem to be born"-
what a prescient line *that* was; I think it was by Yeats.

Keats' private life was as far as I know untarnished, and he died
of TB in Italy.

The one I am thinking of was handicapped by a clubbed foot, but was enough of an athlete to swim the Dardanelles. He was also a sidekick of Shelley, whose own private life was quite a piece of work- he tried to talk his wife into agreeing to a permanent threesome with a new girlfriend as the third.


----------



## no1tovote4

USViking said:
			
		

> _The Second Coming_ "...slouches toward Jerusalem to be born"-
> what a prescient line *that* was; I think it was by Yeats.
> 
> Keats' private life was as far as I know untarnished, and he died
> of TB in Italy.
> 
> The one I am thinking of was handicapped by a clubbed foot, but was enough of an athlete to swim the Dardanelles. He was also a sidekick of Shelley, whose own private life was quite a piece of work- he tried to talk his wife into agreeing to a permanent threesome with a new girlfriend as the third.



And thus she wrote Frankenstein!


----------



## USViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And thus she wrote Frankenstein!


Quite something for a first novel by a 20 or 21 year-old!- actually much more famous than anything her cad of a husband ever wrote. Too bad she never collected any of the 20th century royalties.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> British Romantic poet, ostracized by society for a private life that would be considered scandalous even today (ie incest with a sister), he gained some moral redemption by dying in Greece as a foreign volunteer in the war of Greek independence in the early 1800s.




*Answer:*

Byron:

_Eternal spirit of the chainless Mind!
Brightest in dungeons, Liberty! thou art,
For there thy habitation is the heart-
The heart which love of thee alone can bind._

Someone else like to ask a question?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> *Answer:*
> 
> Byron:
> 
> _Eternal spirit of the chainless Mind!
> Brightest in dungeons, Liberty! thou art,
> For there thy habitation is the heart-
> The heart which love of thee alone can bind._
> 
> Someone else like to ask a question?


Please go ahead. I skipped one, so I'll defer to you!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Please go ahead. I skipped one, so I'll defer to you!



All Yours


----------



## Annie

This is pretty obscure, but maybe not for the history buffs. 

This writing covers the governments of ancient Israel, Rome, Sparta, and Venice, and those of contemporary nations. This person wrote of a fictitious state with a utopian government. His government, which was a thinly veiled caricature of England, consisted of a government separated into three bodies with different roles: proposing, resolving and debating, and executing. He proposed several bodies chosen by the people, including a senate and a body of the people to make the laws, and a magistracy to execute the laws.

Who was the writer and what was the philosophical piece of his work?


----------



## JayW

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This is pretty obscure, but maybe not for the history buffs.
> 
> This writing covers the governments of ancient Israel, Rome, Sparta, and Venice, and those of contemporary nations. This person wrote of a fictitious state with a utopian government. His government, which was a thinly veiled caricature of England, consisted of a government separated into three bodies with different roles: proposing, resolving and debating, and executing. He proposed several bodies chosen by the people, including a senate and a body of the people to make the laws, and a magistracy to execute the laws.
> 
> Who was the writer and what was the philosophical piece of his work?



James Harrington, The Commonwealth of Oceanna


----------



## Annie

JayW said:
			
		

> James Harrington, The Commonwealth of Oceanna


Very good. Just wondering newbie, did you google? Not verboten, but it's expected that you acknowledge. 

IN any case, ask the next question.


----------



## JayW

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Very good. Just wondering newbie, did you google? Not verboten, but it's expected that you acknowledge.
> 
> IN any case, ask the next question.



Ah, I get to ask a question now.... (and no I didn't google the answer)

What book, first published in 1939, continues to help millions of people recover?


----------



## Said1

JayW said:
			
		

> Ah, I get to ask a question now.... (and no I didn't google the answer)
> 
> What book, first published in 1939, continues to help millions of people recover?



Alcoholics Anonymous


----------



## padisha emperor

> Answer:
> 
> Byron:



I had it !
 Go on said


----------



## JayW

Said1 said:
			
		

> Alcoholics Anonymous



Yes'm. Very good.


----------



## Said1

JayW said:
			
		

> Yes'm. Very good.




Mr. Viking:

This one should be easy. What (as in 1st, 2nd or 3rd) Crusade would you find Richard the Lion Heart taking part in?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Mr. Viking:
> 
> This one should be easy. What (as in 1st, 2nd or 3rd) Crusade would you find Richard the Lion Heart taking part in?


It's about time a certain former blond, and a dizzy one at that, got back to us with a question.

I should never have told her I was weak on the Crusades. Now a get a chance to prove it.

Was it the 3rd Crusade?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> It's about time a certain former blond, and a dizzy one at that, got back to us with a question.
> 
> I should never have told her I was weak on the Crusades. Now a get a chance to prove it.
> 
> Was it the 3rd Crusade?



Yes it was.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yes it was.


Pure luck.


*Question:*
Which French king died while on a Crusade?


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> Pure luck.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Which French king died while on a Crusade?



Trick question: no French king was brave enough! :teeth:


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Trick question: no French king was brave enough! :teeth:


Better be careful- Padisha Emp. might track you down and hand you your jewels on a platter.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Pure luck.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Which French king died while on a Crusade?



Louis somebody, led the 7th and 8th Crusades.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Louis somebody, led the 7th and 8th Crusades.


I'll give it to you, since I don't actually know his number.

He was canonized, and is known as "Saint" Louis.

Your question.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I'll give it to you, since I don't actually know his number.
> 
> He was canonized, and is known as "Saint" Louis.
> 
> Your question.




Didn't know the "Saint" part.

What was Rasputin's first name?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Didn't know the "Saint" part.
> 
> What was Rasputin's first name?


Gregory.



*Question:*
What was the name of the Russian Crown Prince whose sufferings he actually seems to have greatly alleviated?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Gregory.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> What was the name of the Russian Crown Prince whose sufferings he actually seems to have greatly alleviated?



The kid with the hemophylia, Alex?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The kid with the hemophylia, Alex?



Close enough, Alexi.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Close enough, Alexi.



Presidential Trivia:

Joan Quigley provided this first family with what they considered very important advice. Who was she and whom did she replace?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The kid with the hemophylia, Alex?


I'm feeling kinder and gentler than usual today, so I'll give it to you, although "Alex" is really as close to "Alexander" as "Alexis" or "Alexi".

Questioni?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm feeling kinder and gentler than usual today, so I'll give it to you, although "Alex" is really as close to "Alexander" as "Alexis" or "Alexi".
> 
> Questioni?



Said1 already approved, question above!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Presidential Trivia:
> 
> Joan Quigley provided this first family with what they considered very important advice. Who was she and whom did she replace?


I'm stumped.

Time for the showers.

I'll google when I get back if there's no answer.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm feeling kinder and gentler than usual today, so I'll give it to you, although "Alex" is really as close to "Alexander" as "Alexis" or "Alexi".
> 
> Questioni?




Yeah, and Gregory is really close to Grigory.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and Gregory is really close to Grigory.


Yeah, someone's picking on me!  :halo:


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Presidential Trivia:
> 
> Joan Quigley provided this first family with what they considered very important advice. Who was she and whom did she replace?



Total guess (based on the way you say, "provided this first family with what they considered very important advice" - yet she obviously wasn't a cabinet member.....)....

She was the lady that gave Nancy and Ronald astrology advice.  I didn't know she "replaced" anybody, but another guess, did she replace... damn, I can't remember her name... who was the lady that was famous in the 70's for "predictions"?  ....  Joyce Brothers?  No, that ain't it.... damn it....


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Total guess (based on the way you say, "provided this first family with what they considered very important advice" - yet she obviously wasn't a cabinet member.....)....
> 
> She was the lady that gave Nancy and Ronald astrology advice.  I didn't know she "replaced" anybody, but another guess, did she replace... damn, I can't remember her name... who was the lady that was famous in the 70's for "predictions"?  ....  Joyce Brothers?  No, that ain't it.... damn it....



You are over 1/2 way there! Who was that other one? She had newspaper columns...


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, and Gregory is really close to Grigory.


All that "kindler and gentler" stuff is now history, toots, at least where you are concerned.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yeah, someone's picking on me!  :halo:


You're pushing it too!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> You're pushing it too!


 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:   better?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You are over 1/2 way there! Who was that other one? She had newspaper columns...


I know this one, but I would never have gotten the other, so I'll wait on Mr. Free to get it.

I admire the Reagans for being the true loves of each others lives, but God what a ditz Nancy was. I could never have lived with her.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> All that "kindler and gentler" stuff is now history, toots, at least where you are concerned.



Hey, you called me names first doll!


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You are over 1/2 way there! Who was that other one? She had newspaper columns...



Oh, oh, oh,,,,, I think I got it....

Jean Dixon?


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Oh, oh, oh,,,,, I think I got it....
> 
> Jean Dixon?


:clap1: Your turn!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hey, you called me names first doll!


No!- only terms of endearment- remember?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:   better?


That bowing smiley saved you!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> No!- only terms of endearment- remember?




Ok, but just so you know, dizzy blond is not a turn on!


----------



## freeandfun1

He graduated summa cum laude from Swarthmore College in 1929. His writing career began during World War II, during which, as a lieutenant commander in the U.S. Navy, he was assigned to the South Pacific Ocean as a naval historian.


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> He graduated summa cum laude from Swarthmore College in 1929. His writing career began during World War II, during which, as a lieutenant commander in the U.S. Navy, he was assigned to the South Pacific Ocean as a naval historian.


Please don't say this is Jimmy Carter.


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> He graduated summa cum laude from Swarthmore College in 1929. His writing career began during World War II, during which, as a lieutenant commander in the U.S. Navy, he was assigned to the South Pacific Ocean as a naval historian.


Ok, Newt Gingrich!


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> He graduated summa cum laude from Swarthmore College in 1929. His writing career began during World War II, during which, as a lieutenant commander in the U.S. Navy, he was assigned to the South Pacific Ocean as a naval historian.


James Mitchener.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, but just so you know, dizzy blond is not a turn on!


Hm. I seem to be pushing it a bit myself here.

Resolution: Be nice to Said.

For at least one post.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> James Mitchener.



Ding, ding, ding....

Now quickly, name TWO of his books....


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, Newt Gingrich!



He graduated summa cum laude from Swarthmore College in *1929*

Me thinks Newt is a BIT younger than that....


----------



## JayW

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Ding, ding, ding....
> 
> Now quickly, name TWO of his books....



I know one....Tales of the South Pacific.


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Ding, ding, ding....
> 
> Now quickly, name TWO of his books....


South Pacific
Hawaii


----------



## freeandfun1

JayW said:
			
		

> I know one....Tales of the South Pacific.


 That's good....

Texas, Hawaii, Alaska and a few others too....

One of my all time favorite authors!


----------



## USViking

google says I was right on the last one, although I mispelled "Michener".



*Question:*
Father of the pre-WW1 German Navy, his policies contributed greatly to the naval arms race with the UK which helped precipitate reapproachment between the UK and France.


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> He graduated summa cum laude from Swarthmore College in *1929*
> 
> Me thinks Newt is a BIT younger than that....



Yeah, when I saw Viking's answer, knew that was right.


----------



## freeandfun1

USViking said:
			
		

> google says I was right on the last one, although I mispelled "Michener".
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Father of the pre-WW1 German Navy, his policies contributed greatly to the naval arms race with the UK which helped precipitate reapproachment between the UK and France.



Bismark?


----------



## USViking

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Bismark?


No, but the WW2 battleship _Bismarck_ had a sister ship named for him.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> No, but the WW2 battleship _Bismarck_ had a sister ship named for him.



Tirpitz?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Tirpitz?


That's him!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> That's him!



This boy's father owned land, but was illiterate. The father died when the boy was young and the mother remarried, quite the male Cinderella story. Luckily as he matured, some noticed he seemed to have quite the aptitude for studies. He went onto the university, Trinity College Cambridge in 1661. His plan was to become a lawyer, but he studied philosophy, though became quite enamored with mathematics.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This boy's father owned land, but was illiterate. The father died when the boy was young and the mother remarried, quite the male Cinderella story. Luckily as he matured, some noticed he seemed to have quite the aptitude for studies. He went onto the university, Trinity College Cambridge in 1661. His plan was to become a lawyer, but he studied philosophy, though became quite enamored with mathematics.


Isaac Newton.


*Question:*
Later codiscoverer with Newton of calculus.

The word "calculus" is his coinage, and the notation now universally used is his.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Isaac Newton.



Very good! 



			
				USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> Later codiscoverer with Newton of calculus.
> 
> The word "calculus" is his coinage, and the notation now universally used is his.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Very good!



Googled, is this it?

Gottfried Wilhelm von Leibniz


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Googled, is this it?
> 
> Gottfried Wilhelm von Leibniz


Yes, M'am!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes, M'am!



'bout time!  

Gonna think of a question!


----------



## IControlThePast

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> That's good....
> 
> Texas, Hawaii, Alaska and a few others too....
> 
> One of my all time favorite authors!



I rather enjoyed Hawaii as well, but I haven't read any others.


----------



## Annie

This pre-historical dynasty was overthrown by the Shang. Interestingly enough, more has been discovered about it in the past 40 years or so, than over all the decades prior. 

There is evidence of bronze, urban areas, and tombs.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This pre-historical dynasty was overthrown by the Shang. Interestingly enough, more has been discovered about it in the past 40 years or so, than over all the decades prior.
> 
> There is evidence of bronze, urban areas, and tombs.


Ahhh- Wang? Dong? Dingaling?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Ahhh- Wang? Dong? Dingaling?




Ho, Lee, Chow?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ho, Lee, Chow?



Nope, not Moo Goo Gai Pan either!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nope, not Moo Goo Gai Pan either!



Damn! I knew they delivery guy was lying!


----------



## Semper Fi

Either Ming or Zhouh (spelling).


----------



## Said1

I googled; Xia


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I googled; Xia


Yeehaw! I love google and dogpile!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yeehaw! I love google and dogpile!




It's late, even googling is hard sometimes. 

Who designed the Eiffle Tower? Actually, I have no idea.


----------



## IControlThePast

Said1 said:
			
		

> It's late, even googling is hard sometimes.
> 
> Who designed the Eiffle Tower? Actually, I have no idea.



Ummm, Eiffel? :tng:


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> It's late, even googling is hard sometimes.
> 
> Who designed the Eiffle Tower? Actually, I have no idea.



gustav eiffle for a competition?

http://france.archiseek.com/paris/eiffel_lge.html


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> gustav eiffle for a competition?




Yep. Your turn. And make it easy, ok?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> It's late, even googling is hard sometimes.
> 
> Who designed the Eiffle Tower? Actually, I have no idea.



Damn, it IS late. I thought this was a pm and answered you there!  :funnyface 



> Alexandre Gustave Eiffel (December 15, 1832  December 27, 1923; was a French engineer and entrepreneur, specialist of metallic structures.
> 
> Born in Dijon, Côte-d'Or, France, he is most famous for building the Eiffel Tower, built from 1887-1889 for the 1889 Universal Exposition in Paris, France. It is less well known that he designed the armature for the Statue of Liberty in New York Harbor, USA. He gained his expertise in construction by designing ironwork for bridges.
> 
> He projected The Maria Pia Bridge in Porto city, Portugal. This railway bridge is a great piece of work with a double hinged arch that sustains the single lane railway plate through pillars to reinforce the whole of the bridge. The construction works began on 5 January 1876 and were concluded the following year on 31 October. The solemn inauguration ceremony took place on 4 November 1877 by the king D. Luís and the queen D.Maria Pia, after whom the bridge was named. This bridge was used for 114 years, until 1991, when the a new one (St. John Bridge) became active.
> 
> Gustave Eiffel also designed La Ruche in Paris, that would, like the Eiffel Tower, become a city landmark. A three-storey circular structure that looked more like a large beehive, it was created as a temporary structure for use as a wine rotunda at the Great Exposition of 1900. He constructed the Garabit viaduct, a railroad bridge near Ruynes en Margeride in the Cantal département.
> 
> Eiffel's reputation suffered a severe setback when he was implicated in financial scandals round Ferdinand de Lesseps and the entrepreneurs backing the failed French Panama Canal project. Eiffel himself had no connection with the finances, and his guilty judgment was later reversed.
> 
> In his later years Eiffel began to study aerodynamics.
> 
> Eiffel died on December 27, 1923 in his mansion on Rue Rabelais in Paris and was interred in the Cimetière de Levallois-Perret, also in Paris.
> 
> [edit]
> Famous buildings
> Eiffel Tower
> Statue of Liberty
> Nice Observatory


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep. Your turn. And make it easy, ok?



adolf hitlers original profession


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Damn, it IS late. I thought this was a pm and answered you there!  :funnyface




Then please, ignore my reply.  :clap1:


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> adolf hitlers original profession



Drawing bad postcards.


----------



## Semper Fi

manu1959 said:
			
		

> adolf hitlers original profession



Farmer.


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Drawing bad postcards.



close enough you are up


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Farmer.




Himmler was a farmer wasn't he? And a salesmen.


----------



## Semper Fi

I dont know, maybe. Hitler at least grew up in the country, right?


----------



## IControlThePast

manu1959 said:
			
		

> close enough you are up



Failed Artist in Vienna, right?


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> close enough you are up



Speaking of Hitler, who was his friend that bummed off of and tried to convince of his 'brilliance' as an artist? This same friend went on to write books about Hitler after the war.


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> I dont know, maybe. Hitler at least grew up in the country, right?



Pretty much, really small village.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Speaking of Hitler, who was his friend that bummed off of and tried to convince of his 'brilliance' as an artist? This same friend went on to write books about Hitler after the war.




Himmler?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Himmler?



Nope, this would be in Vienna, sticking with his bad art...


----------



## USViking

It looks like Manu, the last correct responder, has been drowned out by the ladies' side conversation here, and has retired for the night.

Perhaps one of the ladies could find the time to ask a question, preferably one to which she herself knows the answer.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nope, this would be in Vienna, sticking with his bad art...




Whatever. 










I'm going to stop posting here now.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Speaking of Hitler, who was his friend that bummed off of and tried to convince of his 'brilliance' as an artist? This same friend went on to write books about Hitler after the war.



Kubizec?  I remember learning about Lueger too but I don't think Hitler was friends with him.  I remember my German history the best for some reason, it's always been the most interesting to me.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> It looks like Manu, the last correct responder, has been drowned out by the ladies' side conversation here, and has retired for the night.
> 
> Perhaps one of the ladies could find the time to ask a question, preferably one to which she herself knows the answer.



My dear sir, there is a question on the table and this lady does know the answer!  :dev1:


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Kubizec?  I remember learning about Lueger too but I don't think Hitler was friends with him.  I remember my German history the best for some reason, it's always been the most interesting to me.



Dang it, Viking was right, you did slip past us! Damn, I owe you a question.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> It looks like Manu, the last correct responder, has been drowned out by the ladies' side conversation here, and has retired for the night.
> 
> Perhaps one of the ladies could find the time to ask a question, preferably one to which she herself knows the answer.




Pppffffftttt.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Pppffffftttt.


Gassy?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Pppffffftttt.



Only partially correct. Manu gave me the check off for my correct answer, but ICTP was right on mine. 

Who next?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Gassy?




Crabby?


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dang it, Viking was right, you did slip past us! Damn, I owe you a question.



I'll go back to the cartels then, keeping in touch with Germany.  This American company created an agreement with Krupps to sell a crucial wartime supply to Nazi Germany at $30-90 a pound and to the US at $200-400 a pound.  As a famous author put it "Some people might think that was un-patriotic.  Don't worry, nobody with any power."  That is a great pun .


----------



## Annie

Children, please enough.   

One of you please ask a question...


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> I'll go back to the cartels then, keeping in touch with Germany.  This American company created an agreement with Krupps to sell a crucial wartime supply to Nazi Germany at $30-90 a pound and to the US at $200-400 a pound.  As a famous author put it "Some people might think that was un-patriotic.  Don't worry, nobody with any power."  That is a great pun .



General Electric?


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> General Electric?



Correct.  I think I'm making mine too easy .


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Correct.  I think I'm making mine too easy .



No, it was the hint! 

This American writer feared the US would be remembered for its empire. Guess it goes to show that one is a product of one's time.


----------



## USViking

#?x!*&*!@^!!!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> #?x!*&*!@^!!!



That good! Eh!


----------



## Annie

Hint: Funny people are often pretty serious. Not Thurber!


----------



## USViking

Twain?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Twain?


:fifty: You got it. :gulp:


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Bohemian theologian, follower of English theologian John Wycliffe. Accused of heresy, he was given safe passage by the Holy Roman Emperor to attend a religious conference ca.1410. There he was treacherously siezed, tried, convicted, and executed.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Bohemian theologian, follower of English theologian John Wycliffe. Accused of heresy, he was given safe passage by the Holy Roman Emperor to attend a religious conference ca.1410. There he was treacherously siezed, tried, convicted, and executed.


Hint: add a few letters to the end of his last name and you get a synonymn
for "wench".


----------



## Semper Fi

USViking said:
			
		

> Hint: add a few letters to the end of his last name and you get a synonymn
> for "wench".



John Huss, unless my Googeling skills need honing.


----------



## USViking

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> John Huss, unless my Googeling skills need honing.


Dead solid right!


----------



## Semper Fi

Oohrah!

*Question:* 
Who invented the AR-15 and under what name and in what year was it commissioned?


----------



## Hobbit

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Oohrah!
> 
> *Question:*
> Who invented the AR-15 and under what name and in what year was it commissioned?



Unless I'm mistaken, I believe that was the original name of the M16, designed by retired marine Eugene Stoner.  The original design was invented circa 1960, but I don't think it went into service until 1968, though I seem to recall 1966 as being an important year.

Yeah, I know guns.  [If I am wrong, ignore this line, as it will be deleted.]


----------



## Semper Fi

Commissioned in '63. You're turn.


----------



## USViking

It's Hobbit's turn, but he has gone to sleep on us.

When he returns we can work in a question of his.



*Question:*
Canadian PM whose name very closely resembled that of a potted houseplant.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> It's Hobbit's turn, but he has gone to sleep on us.
> 
> When he returns we can work in a question of his.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Canadian PM whose name very closely resembled that of a potted houseplant.




House plant? I have no idea, Deifenbaker? Pearson?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> House plant? I have no idea, Deifenbaker? Pearson?


Ahem; if responders would kindly limit themselves to one answer per post.

"Diefenbaker" closely resembles "dieffenbachia".

Your question.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Ahem; if responders would kindly limit themselves to one answer per post.
> 
> "Diefenbaker" closely resembles "dieffenbachia".
> 
> Your question.




Ahem, whatever.   

What are the remaining french territories off the coast of New Foundland?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ahem, whatever.
> 
> What are the remaining french territories off the coast of New Foundland?


I know there is one or a group of tiny islands.

Anticosti?- that good enough?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I know there is one or a group of tiny islands.
> 
> Anticosti?- that good enough?




There are two, and I'm fairly certain they are not ajoined, but very close together. Anticosti is not it, there are two names.


----------



## Hobbit

Ok, I'm now awake and finished with my final (whole reason for ditching to go to sleep).  Now for my question.

*Questiong:*  Two men are credited with the independant and near simultaneous invention of calculus, a form of math involving calculating the slopes, areas, volumes, etc. of unconventionally shaped objects and an absolute necessity in advanced physics.  One of these men is Isaac Newton.  Who is the other?


----------



## USViking

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm now awake and finished with my final (whole reason for ditching to go to sleep).  Now for my question.
> 
> *Questiong:*  Two men are credited with the independant and near simultaneous invention of calculus, a form of math involving calculating the slopes, areas, volumes, etc. of unconventionally shaped objects and an absolute necessity in advanced physics.  One of these men is Isaac Newton.  Who is the other?


Heh, heh- this was a question from yesterday.

Leibnitz.

Go ahead and ask another question.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Heh, heh- this was a question from yesterday.
> 
> Leibnitz.
> 
> Go ahead and ask another question.




Hmmm, don't see the answer to the french terriroties yet.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> There are two, and I'm fairly certain they are not ajoined, but very close together. Anticosti is not it, there are two names.


Ah- my atlas shows Isles de la Madleine- there are several of them. Anticosti is much larger than all them put together, and is Canadian.

Why don't you nettle the French a bit by conquering them?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, don't see the answer to the french terriroties yet.


We owed Hobbit a question, and I was consulting my atlas. Bossy.


----------



## Hobbit

USViking said:
			
		

> Heh, heh- this was a question from yesterday.
> 
> Leibnitz.
> 
> Go ahead and ask another question.



Oops, I always just check the end and usually miss 3-4 questions.  Don't want to read the whole 60 something pages.

Ok...hmmm...here we go.

*Question:*  Name the computer technician who coined the term "computer bug" and why he did so.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Ah- my atlas shows Isles de la Madleine- there are several of them. Anticosti is much larger than all them put together, and is Canadian.
> 
> Why don't you nettle the French a bit by conquering them?




No, not Isles de Madeline, that's Quebc, I'm talking about France. Look SW, right off the coast of New Foundland. You're too far NW.


----------



## USViking

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Oops, I always just check the end and usually miss 3-4 questions.  Don't want to read the whole 60 something pages.
> 
> Ok...hmmm...here we go.
> 
> *Question:*  Name the computer technician who coined the term "computer bug" and why he did so.


I know "bug" came from an actual bug which gummed up the works on an early computer. I'll have to let someone else identify the technician.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> We owed Hobbit a question, and I was consulting my atlas. Bossy.



Now who's calling the kettle black?  :tng:


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> No, not Isles de Madeline, that's Quebc, I'm talking about France. Look SW, right off the coast of New Foundland. You're too far NW.


I really botched this, didn't I? How unlike me!

The correct answer, finally, is St. Peirre et Miquelin.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Now who's calling the kettle black?  :tng:


I can't think of anyone besides _tu, cherie._


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I really botched this, didn't I? How unlike me!
> 
> The correct answer, finally, is St. Peirre et Miquelin.



Yep. Your turn.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I can't think of anyone besides _tu, cherie._




I think that's supposed to be "vous", but no matter.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I think that's supposed to be "vous", but no matter.


I was wondering if "tu" would be overly familiar. Fine: VOUS!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I was wondering if "tu" would be overly familiar. Fine: VOUS!



I was only kidding, grouch. 

Still waiting for that really easy question.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I was only kidding, grouch.
> 
> Still waiting for that really easy question.


Grouchy? Me? WhazzamattaVOUS?

Try googling Mr. Hobbit's question in post #962 previous page.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Grouchy? Me? WhazzamattaVOUS?
> 
> Try googling Mr. Hobbit's question in post #962 previous page.




Admiral Grace Hopper


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Admiral Grace Hopper


I was thinking of her also, although I could not remember her last name. Trouble is, the questioner seemed to be looking for a male as the answer.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I was thinking of her also, although I could not remember her last name. Trouble is, the questioner seemed to be looking for a male as the answer.



Yes, especially when he said "he". Do you know the name of the computer the moth was found in?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yes, especially when he said "he". Do you know the name of the computer the moth was found in?


ENIAC or something like that?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> ENIAC or something like that?




Mark II Aiken.


I think Grace Hooper is the wrong answer too. I'm having an off day. Regoogle please.


----------



## manu1959

Said1 said:
			
		

> Mark II Aiken.
> 
> 
> I think Grace Hooper is the wrong answer too. I'm having an off day. Regoogle please.



http://www.jamesshuggins.com/h/tek1/first_computer_bug.htm


----------



## Said1

manu1959 said:
			
		

> http://www.jamesshuggins.com/h/tek1/first_computer_bug.htm




Thanks.


----------



## USViking

I think Mlle Said1 should be credited with a right answer.

Question SVP.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I think Mlle Said1 should be credited with a right answer.
> 
> Question SVP.




I forefit, you go.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I forefit, you go.


Stop being a wus and ask a question!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Stop being a wus and ask a question!



Stop being sooooo cantankerous already. 


Who was the first person to reach the South Pole?


----------



## Hobbit

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yes, especially when he said "he". Do you know the name of the computer the moth was found in?



Was still looking up the answer when I posted.  My bad.  (It's on a page-a-day calender I have)


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Stop being sooooo cantankerous already.
> 
> 
> Who was the first person to reach the South Pole?


Amundson. His wel-planned and executed expedition beat out a British team led by Scott, which floundered and perished.


Question:
Most populous anglophone province of Canada.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Amundson. His wel-planned and executed expedition beat out a British team led by Scott, which floundered and perished.
> 
> 
> Question:
> Most populous anglophone province of Canada.




Alberta?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Alberta?


No. Excellent effort, though. Please try again.


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> Question:
> Most populous anglophone province of Canada.



Ontario.


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Ontario.


Yessir buddy!


----------



## 5stringJeff

I can't believe I beat the Canadian!!! Woo-hoo!!!



So... which future President was wounded at the Battle of Trenton?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Yessir buddy!




Are you serious? I never would have guessed that in a million years.


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I can't believe I beat the Canadian!!! Woo-hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So... which future President was wounded at the Battle of Trenton?


I would think it would have to have been Washington.


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> I would think it would have to have been Washington.



Nope... though I was sure someone would say that!


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Nope... though I was sure someone would say that!


And I took the bait!

I'll let someone else have a shot before I make another guess.


----------



## Annie

I just want to say, that having read through the last 3 pages, this is the most disagreeable, agreeable grouping of nerds I've ever seen!   :funnyface


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I just want to say, that having read through the last 3 pages, this is the most disagreeable, agreeable grouping of nerds I've ever seen!   :funnyface



It's all Viking, the cantankerous nut!    






J/k of course!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> It's all Viking, the cantankerous nut!
> J/k of course!



Well I just know I had nothing to do with any of this!   I am *ALWAYS* an :halo:


----------



## IControlThePast

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I can't believe I beat the Canadian!!! Woo-hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So... which future President was wounded at the Battle of Trenton?



Was it Monroe?  I think he's one the only other early Presidents who was a fighter.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Was it Monroe?  I think he's one the only other early Presidents who was a fighter.


James Monroe is correct, next question?


----------



## IControlThePast

He created Germany's military plan of attack for WW1


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> He created Germany's military plan of attack for WW1


Wilhelm Falkenhayn?


----------



## Hobbit

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> He created Germany's military plan of attack for WW1



The answer is Alfred von Schlieffen, a German noble.  I remember going over this in 11th grade American history and will ALWAYS remember the Shclieffen plan, probably because of the way it was told.

I know this isn't part of the question, but the short of the plan and what went wrong was this.

Germany had railroads.  It still does.  Now when I say railroads, I actually mean RAIL-FRICKIN-ROADS.  Trains criss-crossed that thing like cars through an interchange.  Well, Mr. (Lord, Count, Baron, Duke, whatever) von Shlieffen came up with a use for these railroads.  If Germany went to war in Europe (remember the concept of power balance in those days), it was caught between the three allies:  Britain, France, and Russia.  The Russian army at the time was terrible, unorganized and very non-aggressive, so minimal troops would be sent to the eastern front to fend off the Russians.  In the meantime, the rest of the German Army would load itself onto all trains.  Passenger, cargo, whatever was there, all commercial rail trips were cancelled and the Army would be mobilized lightning fast.  The main line would hit France right on the border while another division blitzed through The Netherlands and decimated the French flank.  It's actually one of the precursors to both Blitzkrieg (sp?) and "Shock and Awe."  The concept was to take over the country of France almost without firing a shot by overwhelming them with lightning speed and vastly superior numbers...initially.  France would be conquored within a few weeks, then Germany could either shift the troops to the eastern front to take Russia or they could try to get past the British Royal Navy to land there and conqor it, or at least force a surrender.  This was a way to handle the two front war.

Now, here's what went wrong.  Once the Russians declared war on the Turks for their oppression of Slavs following Archduke Ferdinand's assassination, Germany was bound by treaty to help.  They knew that going after Russia would get France and Britain into the fight.  Right after the order was given, the Russians decided they'd rather sit down at the bargaining table than start the Great World War.  The problem was that France now had several million soldiers heading towards its border and Germany wasn't able to stop the trains (all phones were land lines and no radio) or convince the French that they were simply going to turn around, so the Shlieffen plan had to be executed.  It might have worked, too, except the northen division sent to flank through The Netherlands ran into quite a few castles.  Oh, sure, artillery made short work of them, but not short enough.  By the time that division reached France, the French were prepared and held them to a stalemate until America showed up.

And that, boys and girls, is the Shlieffen plan.


----------



## USViking

Hey Frodo, where's the question?


----------



## Hobbit

USViking said:
			
		

> Hey Frodo, where's the question?



Had to make absolutely sure I was right.  One at a time quiz competition ettiquette dictates that you never assume correctness.

Ok, new question:

What ancient Chinese warlord ordered his own beheading for letting his horse damage a wheat field, but eventually settled for a shaved head after his subordinates convinced him his death would be a detriment to the army?


----------



## USViking

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Had to make absolutely sure I was right.  One at a time quiz competition ettiquette dictates that you never assume correctness.
> 
> Ok, new question:
> 
> What ancient Chinese warlord ordered his own beheading for letting his horse damage a wheat field, but eventually settled for a shaved head after his subordinates convinced him his death would be a detriment to the army?


Tsao Tsao?


----------



## Hobbit

USViking said:
			
		

> Tsao Tsao?



Correct.  I also would have accepted the more common modern pronunciation (Canton, rather than Mandarin or the other way around), Cao Cao.


----------



## USViking

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Correct.  I also would have accepted the more common modern pronunciation (Canton, rather than Mandarin or the other way around), Cao Cao.


China's most revered poet. 

Supposedly he died by drowning in this manner:

He was on a boat at night, drunk, and finding the reflection of the moon
on the water irresistible, reached to touch it, and fell overboard.


----------



## 5stringJeff

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Was it Monroe?  I think he's one the only other early Presidents who was a fighter.



Sorry to just now respond... yes, it was Monroe.  He was the only other Revolutionary era President to be a soldier.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> China's most revered poet.
> 
> Supposedly he died by drowning in this manner:
> 
> He was on a boat at night, drunk, and finding the reflection of the moon
> on the water irresistible, reached to touch it, and fell overboard.




Li Po - google rocks!    


What theroy is accredited to Anthony Giddens?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Li Po - google rocks!
> 
> 
> What theroy is accredited to Anthony Giddens?


I have never heard of Prof. Giddens.

I look forward to googling him in an hour or so, if no one else nails it.


----------



## drac

USViking said:
			
		

> China's most revered poet.
> 
> Supposedly he died by drowning in this manner:
> 
> He was on a boat at night, drunk, and finding the reflection of the moon
> on the water irresistible, reached to touch it, and fell overboard.


what is Li Bai


----------



## drac

ops, sry i was too late and wrong


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Li Po - google rocks!
> 
> 
> What theory is accredited to Anthony Giddens?



Google says the theory of "Structuration".

My very cursory scan of this theory leads me to believe it is another one of those incomprehensible goulashes regularly churned out by academics.


*Question:*
This arch-segregationist Virginia Governor and Senator
had a brother who was a world-famous explorer of thearctic regions.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> My very cursory scan of this theory leads me to believe it is another one of those incomprehensible goulashes regularly churned out by academics.



You're assessment would be correct. 



> *Question:*
> This arch-segregationist Virginia Governor and Senator
> had a brother who was a world-famous explorer of thearctic regions.




 :huh:


----------



## Said1

Ok, so we're back to Bird or Black.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, so we're back to Bird or Black.


Byrd- Gov/Senator Harry, brother Robert.

Go ahead and take a question. Even if it is about someone like Prof. Giddens.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Byrd- Gov/Senator Harry, brother Robert.
> 
> Go ahead and take a question. Even if it is about someone like Prof. Giddens.



Ok, if you insist.


When was GATT established?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, if you insist.
> 
> 
> When was GATT established?


G-r-r-r.

1959?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> G-r-r-r.
> 
> 1959?



Come on, that one was easy.


Wrong answer BTW.  :funnyface


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Come on, that one was easy.
> 
> 
> Wrong answer BTW.  :funnyface


One google coming up in 30-60"


----------



## Said1

Hint: A few years after Bretton Woods.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hint: A few years after Bretton Woods.


Great hint, Said- thanks!

I might be able to come up with a few obscure dates myself.


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> Great hint, Said- thanks!
> 
> I might be able to come up with a few obscure dates myself.


 1995?


----------



## Said1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> 1995?



 :gross2:


----------



## 5stringJeff

Said1 said:
			
		

> :gross2:



Does that mean, "Wow, you're such a nerd for knowing that, that I bet you pick your nose, too!"?

Or am I wrong?


----------



## Said1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Does that mean, "Wow, you're such a nerd for knowing that, that I bet you pick your nose, too!"?
> 
> Or am I wrong?




It means keep digging, I guess you had to be there. 


An no you're wrong, waaaay off.


----------



## USViking

Google=1948.



*Question:*
Dates of the Russo-Japanese War.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Google=1948.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Dates of the Russo-Japanese War.



1875


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> 1875


Way the hell off.


----------



## 5stringJeff

1903-1905


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> 1903-1905


1/2 years correct.


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> 1/2 years correct.



Who invented the compact disc?


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Who invented the compact disc?


Alright, I let Said cut corners, I guess you deserve no less.

The dates were 1904-5.

Dunno about the CD inventor.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Alright, I let Said cut corners, I guess you deserve no less.
> 
> The dates were 1904-5.
> 
> Dunno about the CD inventor.



Gee, thanks.


----------



## drac

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Who invented the compact disc?


Who is James Russell?


----------



## USViking

drac said:
			
		

> Who is James Russell?


I googled, and you are right.

Question?

You might lose your turn!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I googled, and you are right.
> 
> Question?
> 
> You might lose your turn!



Sorry Drac, too slow. 

In the 1920's, a Tennessee teacher was put on trial for teaching what?

Hint: There is a thread about it here....


----------



## 5stringJeff

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sorry Drac, too slow.
> 
> In the 1920's, a Tennessee teacher was put on trial for teaching what?
> 
> Hint: There is a thread about it here....


evoluiton


----------



## Said1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> evoluiton



Vrai! Toi turn.


----------



## 5stringJeff

What US general was reprimanded for his occupation of parts of Florida?


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> What US general was reprimanded for his occupation of parts of Florida?


Andrew Jackson?


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> Andrew Jackson?



Ding ding ding! 

Correct... Monroe admonished him for occupying and possibly enflaming Spanish opinion.


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding!
> 
> Correct... Monroe admonished him for occupying and possibly enflaming Spanish opinion.


Jackson probably told Monroe he would do as he damn pleased.


*Question:*
Appointed Chief Justice by Jackson, he had a highly regarded career on the SCOTUS, with the exception of one dreadful decision.


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> Jackson probably told Monroe he would do as he damn pleased.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Appointed Chief Justice by Jackson, he had a highly regarded career on the SCOTUS, with the exception of one dreadful decision.



Taney?


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Taney?


That's him- did you catch my pun? ("dreadful" ie Dred Scott).


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> That's him- did you catch my pun? ("dreadful" ie Dred Scott).



Yeah, that clued me in. 

Which American 5-star general did NOT graduate from West Point? (Bonus: where did he graduate from?)


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Yeah, that clued me in.
> 
> Which American 5-star general did NOT graduate from West Point? (Bonus: where did he graduate from?)


George Marshall, VMI


----------



## 5stringJeff

USViking said:
			
		

> George Marshall, VMI



Good job!


----------



## Said1

Brainiacs.


----------



## USViking

WW2 Four Star General who started at VMI, transfered to West Point.


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> WW2 Four Star General who started at VMI, transfered to West Point.




That sounds like Patton


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> That sounds like Patton


Patton is correct.


----------



## IControlThePast

He was the Grand Inquisitor


----------



## USViking

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> He (Who?-USV) was the Grand Inquisitor


Wasn't he a character in a Dostoevsky work?

In history it would have been a title in the hierarchy of the Inquisition.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Wasn't he a character in a Dostoevsky work?
> 
> In history it would have been a title in the hierarchy of the Inquisition.



I was wondering that myself.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I was wondering that myself.


I googled "Dostoevsky-Grand Inquisitor", and it a scene from 
_The Brothers Karamazov_

That should be good enough.

Why don't you take the question?- I'm tiring early tonite.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I googled "Dostoevsky-Grand Inquisitor", and it a scene from
> _The Brothers Karamazov_
> 
> That should be good enough.
> 
> Why don't you take the question?- I'm tiring early tonite.



Sure.

Which pilot shot down the Red Baron?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> Which pilot shot down the Red Baron?



Snoopy?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Snoopy?




Awww, so close! Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Awww, so close! Bugs Bunny.



Do I detect sarcasm?  :bat:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> Which pilot shot down the Red Baron?



I knew who the Red Baron was, this Canadian might be a bit obscure! 
I think I found it, through google. If Marbles is around, perhaps he'd know.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Do I detect sarcasm?  :bat:



You don't remember when Yosimite Sam was the Red Baron??


----------



## USViking

Snoopy? Bugs Bunny? Yosemite Sam?

Can't I turn my back on you two at ALL???

One BS apiece.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Snoopy? Bugs Bunny? Yosemite Sam?
> 
> Can't I turn my back on you two at ALL???
> 
> One BS apiece.




Pppphhhhttt.  :blah2:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> You don't remember when Yosimite Sam was the Red Baron??



Is this the guy? 

http://www.briggsenterprises.com/bluemax/


> On April 21, Richthofen followed the Sopwith Camel of Wilfred May far into British territory. The end of the war was only months off by this time, and the Germain air command faced both ever-improving British airplanes and their own dwindling numbers. The thrill of the hunt was all but gone for Baron von Richthofen, as most of his peers had already been killed and his own wounds agonized him. Though the German air doctrine he himself wrote stated that "one should never obstinately stay with an opponent which, through bad shooting or skillful turning, he has been unable to shoot down while the battle lasts until it is far on the other side", he chased his British quarry far deeper into enemy territory and far lower to the ground than his own doctrine permitted. May later said that it was only his erratic, untrained piloting which saved him. Richthofen followed the erratic path of the novice pilot until a single bullet, shot from behind him, passed diagonally through his chest. The shot is commonly believed to have come from Australian gunners on the ground, but might have also come from the guns of Canadian flier Arthur "Roy" Brown who was coming to May's aid. Manfred von Richthofen crashed into a field alongside the road from Corbie to Bray. His body was recovered by British forces, and he was buried with full military honors.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Pppphhhhttt.  :blah2:


This is the correct icon to use when addressing MOI:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Is this the guy?
> 
> http://www.briggsenterprises.com/bluemax/



Yep!


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> This is the correct icon to use when addressing MOI:




Again, another close guess. If you had chosen  :firing: or   I would have let you have it. Too bad, ya snooze, ya looze.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep!



Thank you my dear. Now Viking, the bowing smilie has it's uses, but right now, this  one may do nicely!  :funnyface 

Easy one. This is the city, village really, in Illinois that Joseph Smith thought might be good for him and his followers. Ummm, he was wrong.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thank you my dear. Now Viking, the bowing smilie has it's uses, but right now, this  one may do nicely!  :funnyface
> 
> Easy one. This is the city, village really, in Illinois that Joseph Smith thought might be good for him and his followers. Ummm, he was wrong.




You told me this via pm some time ago, but I won't cheat.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Again, another close guess. If you had chosen  :firing: or   I would have let you have it. Too bad, ya snooze, ya looze.





			
				Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thank you my dear. Now Viking, the bowing smilie has it's uses, but right now,    this  one may do nicely!  :funnyface




I know when I'm whupped.

I might be stupid, but I ain't crazy!

Goodnight, ladies.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I know when I'm whupped.
> 
> I might be stupid, but I ain't crazy!
> 
> Goodnight, ladies.



I know you are really tired, but we do enjoy a bit of fun! Get some sleep then we can pick on ya some more. 

 feel better?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I know when I'm whupped.
> 
> I might be stupid, but I ain't crazy!
> 
> Goodnight, ladies.



Smell ya!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Smell ya!



Ok, go and answer, let's try to get some action going, he pooped out!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, go and answer, let's try to get some action going, he pooped out!




I'll answer, but I'm not sure if it's right either, in fact I'm sure it's mostly wrong. Ok, here goes: Neuveux?

I think I might pack it into, my chocolate high is wearing off - thanks JOHNNEY!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'll answer, but I'm not sure if it's right either, in fact I'm sure it's mostly wrong. Ok, here goes: Neuveux?
> 
> I think I might pack it into, my chocolate high is wearing off - thanks JOHNNEY!



Oui if you are French! Nauvoo if you are from Illinois! 



> Nauvoo
> 
> Profile of Joseph Smith, Jr. (circa 1843) by Bathsheba Bigler Smith, first wife of George A. Smith and mother of George Albert SmithAfter leaving Missouri in 1839, Smith and his followers made headquarters in a town called Commerce, Illinois on the banks of the Mississippi River, which they renamed Nauvoo (meaning "to be beautiful"; Latter Day Saints often refered to Nauvoo as "the city beautiful", "the city of Joseph"which was actually the name of the city for a short time after the city charter was revokedor other similar nicknames) after being granted a charter by the state of Illinois. Nauvoo was quickly built up by the faithful, including many new arrivals.
> 
> In March 1842, Smith was initiated as a Freemason (as an Entered Apprentice Mason on March 15, and Master Mason the next daythe usual month wait between degrees was waived by the Illinois Lodge Grandmaster, Abraham Jonas) at the Nauvoo Lodge, one of less than a half-dozen Masonic meetings he attended. He was introduced by John C. Bennett, a mason from the northeast.
> 
> Work on a temple in Nauvoo began in the autumn of 1840. The cornerstones were laid during a conference on 6 April 1841. Construction took five years and it was dedicated on May 1, 1846; about four months after Nauvoo was abandoned by the majority of the citizens. The temple was burned in 1848 and the remnants of the structure were destroyed by a tornado later that year.
> 
> Nauvoo's population peaked in 1845 when it may have had as many as 12,000 inhabitants  rivalling Chicago whose 1845 population was about 15,000.
> 
> [edit]
> Controversy in the City Beautiful
> On the evening of May 6, 1842, a gunman shot through a window in Governor Boggs' home, hitting him four times. Sheriff J.H. Reynolds discovered a revolver at the scene, still loaded with buckshot and surmised that the suspect lost his firearm in the dark rainy night.
> 
> Some Saints saw the assassination attempt positively given Boggs' history of acting against the Church: An anonymous contributor to The Wasp, a Mormon newspaper in Nauvoo, wrote on May 28 that, "Boggs is undoubtedly killed according to report; but who did the noble deed remains to be found out."
> 
> Several doctorsincluding Boggs' brotherpronounced Boggs all but dead; at least one newspaper ran an obituary. To everyone's great surprise, Boggs not only survived, but gradually improved. The popular pressand popular rumorwas quick to blame Smith's friend and sometime bodyguard Porter Rockwell for the assassination attempt. By some reports, Smith had prophesied that Boggs would die violently, leading to specuation that Smith was involved. Rockwell denied involvement, stating that he would not have left the governor alive if he had indeed tried to kill him.
> 
> Also at about this time, Bennett had become disaffected from Smith and began publicizing what he said was Smith's practice of "Spiritual Wifery" (Bennett, earlier a pro-polygamy activist, knew of Smith's revelation on plural marriage and encouraged Smith to advocate the practice publicly. When this was rejected by Smith, Bennett began seducing women on his own and was subsequently excommunicated for practicing "Spiritual Wifery"[6] (http://www.centerplace.org/history/ch/v2ch26.htm),). He stepped down as Nauvoo mayor--ostensibly in protest of Smith's actions--and also reported that Smith had offered a cash reward to anyone who would assassinate Boggs. He also reported that Smith had admitted to him that Rockwell had done the deed and that Rockwell had made a veiled threat on Bennet's life if he publicised the story. Smith vehemently denied Bennett's account, speculating that Boggsno longer governor, but campaigning for state senatewas attacked by an election opponent. Bennett has been identified as "untruthful" by many historians and is seldom used as a reputable source.
> 
> Critics suggested that Nauvoo's charter should be revoked, and the Illinois legislature considered the notion. In response, Smith petitioned the U.S. Congress to make Nauvoo a territory. His petition was declined.
> 
> In February, 1844, Smith announced his candidacy for President of the United States, with Sidney Rigdon as his vice-presidential running mate.
> 
> [edit]
> King Follett Discourse
> Two months before his death, Smith delivered a discourse on the nature of God at the funeral of Elder King Follett. Although the address was not properly recorded or approved by Smith as official doctrine, it remains one of his most famous speeches. See King Follett Discourse.
> 
> [edit]
> Smith's Death
> Eventually, several of Smith's disaffected associatessome of whom asserted that Smith had tried to seduce their wives in the name of plural marriagejoined together to publish a newspaper called the Nauvoo Expositor. Its only issue was published June 7, 1844.
> 
> 
> Artist's rendition of Smith's death.The bulk of the paper was devoted to three main Criticisms of Smith: The opinion that Smith had once been a true prophet, but had fallen by advocating polygamy, Exaltation, and other controversial doctrines; The opinion that Smith, as both Mayor of Nauvoo and Church president held too much power, which was further consolidated by the overwhelmingly Mormon make-up of the Nauvoo courts and city council, who intended establishing a theocracy via the Council of Fifty; and the belief that Smith had corrupted women by forcing, coercing or introducing them into plural marriage.
> 
> The Nauvoo City Council passed an ordinance declaring the newspaper a public nuisance designed to promote violence against Smith and his followers. They reached this decision after lengthy discussion, including citation of William Blackstone's legal canon, which included a libellous press as a public nuisance. Under the council's new ordinance, Smith, as Nauvoo's mayor, in conjunction with the city council, ordered the city marshall to destroy the paper and the press on June 10, 1844. By the city marshall's account, the destruction of the press type was carried out orderly and peaceably. However, Charles A. Foster, a co-publisher of the Expositor, reported on June 12 that additionally to the printing press being destroyed, the group which he dubbed "several hundred minions ... injured the building very materially" as well [7] (http://www.utlm.org/onlinebooks/changech17.htm), though this is contradicted by the fact that the building was in use for at least another decade.
> 
> Smiths critics were outraged, charging him with violating freedom of the press. Some sought legal charges against Smith for the destruction of the press, including charges of inciting riot and treason. Violent threats were made against Smith and the Mormon community. Warrants from outside Nauvoo were brought in against Smith, and dismissed in Nauvoo courts on a writ of habeas corpus. Smith declared martial law on June 18 and called out the Nauvoo Legion, a private militia of about 5,000 men, to protect Nauvoo from outside violence.
> 
> Smith soon submitted to arrest. Illinois Governor Ford proposed a trial in Carthage, the county seat, and guaranteed Smith's safety. Smith agreed and stayed in the Carthage Jail, under the Governor's promised protection. Ford agreed to stay in Carthage, but left not long after Smith went to stay at the jail. The unsympathetic "Carthage Greys", a local militia, were assigned to protect Smith at his second-floor room. Smith was joined there with his brother, Hyrum, Dr. Willard Richards, and John Taylor.
> 
> On June 26, 1844, Smith sent message to Major-General Johnathan Dunham of the Nauvoo Legion that he should lead the militia to the jail in order to protect and accompany Smith and his associates back to Nauvoo. Dunham decided to ignore Smith's order, fearing such an action would instigate a major conflict that could erupt into civil war. Dunham informed no one of Smith's order, or of his own decision regarding it.
> 
> Before a trial could be held, a mob of about 200 armed men (some painted as Indians) stormed Carthage Jail in the late afternoon of June 27, 1844. As the mob was approaching, the jailer became nervous, and informed Smith of the group. In a letter dated July 10, 1844, one of the jailers wrote that Smith, expecting the Nauvoo Legion, said "Don't trouble yourself ... they've come to rescue me."
> 
> The Carthage Greys reportedly feigned defense of the jail by firing shots or blanks over the attackers heads, and some of the Greys reportedly joined the mob, who rushed up the stairs.
> 
> The mob fired shots through the door and attempted to push the door open to fire into the room. Smith attempted to defend himself and his associates with a small pepper-box pistol that Cyrus Wheelock gave to Smith when he came to visit him at the jail. Smith's gun misfired several times, but he possibly hit as many as three men.
> 
> Ultimately, Hyrum was shot four times and killed. John Taylor was shot and severely injured, but survived the attack with Richards' aid. Smith was also hit several times as he made his way towards the window.
> 
> Most accounts report that before or as Smith fell from the window, he called "Oh Lord, my God!" or some similar phrase [8] (http://www.utlm.org/onlineresources/josephsmithsdeath.htm#Masonic Cry), which some have noted is similar to "Oh, Lord, My God, is there no help for the widow's son?" a traditional masonic call for aid. These last recorded words have led to speculation that his statement was a call for aid from any Masons in the mob, but this is purely conjecture.
> 
> There are varying accounts of what happened next. Some claim Smith was dead when he landed after his fall; other accounts suggest Smith was alive when mob members propped his body against a nearby well and shot him before they fled. Another account claims one man tried to decapitate Smith for a bounty, and died in the act; there were reports that thunder and lightning frightened the mob off. Mob members fled, shouting, "The Mormons are coming," although there was no such force nearby


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oui if you are French! Nauvoo if you are from Illinois!



 How is it pronounced?

See, didn't I tell you I remember the most obscure things people tell me.   
If I could only learn how to spell!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> How is it pronounced?
> 
> See, didn't I tell you I remember the most obscure things people tell me.
> If I could only learn how to spell!



I'm bad at this, hearing and all. But:

Knaw (short a) voo (rhymes with you)

Pretty much how you wrote it in French.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm bad at this, hearing and all. But:
> 
> Knaw (short a) voo (rhymes with you)
> 
> Pretty much how you wrote it in French.



LOL. I almost got hit by a bus this morning! I think I might need that white stick sooner than I thought.

Ask another question if you want, myhead is starting to hurt.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> LOL. I almost got hit by a bus this morning! I think I might need that white stick sooner than I thought.
> 
> Ask another question if you want, myhead is starting to hurt.



Wow, glad the bus missed you, may have hurt someone! :teeth:
You ask, I need to think...


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Wow, glad the bus missed you, may have hurt someone! :teeth:
> You ask, I need to think...




For sure,especially if my coffee was tragically spilted! 

What international body (organization) did the US use topublicly embarrass Krushchev during the Cuban missle crisis?


----------



## drac

Said1 said:
			
		

> For sure,especially if my coffee was tragically spilted!
> 
> What international body (organization) did the US use topublicly embarrass Krushchev during the Cuban missle crisis?


What is UN?


----------



## Annie

drac said:
			
		

> What is UN?



Said1 wimped out and went to bed. So did Viking! :shocked: The answer makes the grade.

Ask a question!


----------



## IControlThePast

USViking said:
			
		

> I googled "Dostoevsky-Grand Inquisitor", and it a scene from
> _The Brothers Karamazov_
> 
> That should be good enough.
> 
> Why don't you take the question?- I'm tiring early tonite.




I was thinking of Tomas de Torquemada of the Spanish Inquisition :tng:


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> I was thinking of Tomas de Torquemada of the Spanish Inquisition :tng:



I'll take it, as other than you I'm the only one here. Post a question as Drac didn't.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll take it, as other than you I'm the only one here. Post a question as Drac didn't.



Name of the WW2 Operation to capture North Africa.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Name of the WW2 Operation to capture North Africa.



torch?


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> torch?


  Yes


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Yes



US troops now trying to flush out foreign insurgents in Iraq. What is the name of the task?


----------



## Comrade

Kathianne said:
			
		

> US troops now trying to flush out foreign insurgents in Iraq. What is the name of the task?



I always wondered why they call it Operation Matador when there's no longer any Spanish troops in Iraq.  Is this some kind of homage to the brave troops of Spain who were sold out by their sniveling politicians?


----------



## Annie

Comrade said:
			
		

> I always wondered why they call it Operation Matador when there's no longer any Spanish troops in Iraq.  Is this some kind of homage to the brave troops of Spain who were sold out by their sniveling politicians?



Good point on correct answer. As another.


----------



## Comrade

Which nations' leader of the 20th Century wins the 'Grim Reaper' award?

That is, which nation suffered more regime inflicted deaths per day, as a proportion of the total population, that any other leader or regime?


----------



## Annie

Comrade said:
			
		

> Which nations' leader of the 20th Century wins the 'Grim Reaper' award?
> 
> That is, which nation suffered more regime inflicted deaths per day, as a proportion of the total population, that any other leader or regime?



Soviet Union?


----------



## Annie

2nd thought: Iraq


----------



## Comrade

Keep going... the regime in question lost some 25% of it's population in a few short years.


----------



## Annie

Comrade said:
			
		

> Keep going... the regime in question lost some 25% of it's population in a few short years.



Ok, North Korea?


----------



## Said1

Comrade said:
			
		

> Which nations' leader of the 20th Century wins the 'Grim Reaper' award?
> 
> That is, which nation suffered more regime inflicted deaths per day, as a proportion of the total population, that any other leader or regime?


Cambodia


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Cambodia



Hmmm, has he disappeared? Sending for the Black Knight!  

Why don't you google and find the correct answer?


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hmmm, has he disappeared? Sending for the Black Knight!
> 
> Why don't you google and find the correct answer?


Stalin


----------



## USViking

I am not sure this is a question which can be answered with confidence of certainty. Several answers given so far are plausible. The one major candidate left out so far seems to be Mao.


----------



## Semper Fi

I'm pretty sure Stalin lost a lot of people in both World Wars. That or France and its casualties. doubt it though.


----------



## Annie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Stalin lost a lot of people in both World Wars. That or France and its casualties. doubt it though.



Stalin wasn't in power for WWI, besides which, they made a seperate peace.

Stalin killed untold millions of his own people. Many were political, some were revolts, some were pograms. Evil, evil man.


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Stalin wasn't in power for WWI,



Of course! where was my head?!


----------



## Comrade

I was going for Cambodia, so I give Said1 the credit.  I know Pol Pot was in power for only 3 years and managed to kill off 25% of his population in that time, which is 8% a year, give or take.  I think that has Stalin and Mao both beat, if you look at their rates over time.


----------



## USViking

Comrade said:
			
		

> I was going for Cambodia, so I give Said1 the credit.  I know Pol Pot was in power for only 3 years and managed to kill off 25% of his population in that time, which is 8% a year, give or take.  I think that has Stalin and Mao both beat, if you look at their rates over time.


Said1 said she was too blitzed to ask a question, and asked me to fill in.


*Question:*
Military junta led by this general deposed Sihanouk of Cambodia,
they in turn fell to the Khmer Rouge.


----------



## Annie

with a little help from the questioner:

General Lon Nol


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> with a little help from the questioner:
> 
> General Lon Nol


Bingo!


----------



## Annie

In order to prevent England and France from getting along, this ruler tried to make a deal with England. England wouldn't go along with the scheme. 

Hint: It's West v. West meets East

Who was the ruler? What was the war? What was the immediate cause of the war?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> In order to prevent England and France from getting along, this ruler tried to make a deal with England. England wouldn't go along with the scheme.
> 
> Hint: It's West v. West meets East
> 
> Who was the ruler? What was the war? What was the immediate cause of the war?


England and France almost never got along until the 15 or so years before WW1 (precipitated by Ferdinand's assasination), so I would have to guess the ruler is Kaiser Wilhelm, although I am not aware of any significant overtures made by Germany toward England.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> England and France almost never got along until the 15 or so years before WW1 (precipitated by Ferdinand's assasination), so I would have to guess the ruler is Kaiser Wilhelm, although I am not aware of any significant overtures made by Germany toward England.



Not Wilhelm, not Germany.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Not Wilhelm, not Germany.


Is WW1 correct?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Is WW1 correct?



Not WWI. I have to help a student with searches for Nat Turner information. I'll be back!  :happy2:


----------



## USViking

The only times prior to the 20th century that I know of England and France acting at all in concert were the 3rd Crusade, a brief war against Spain during Cromwell's rule, and the Crimean War.

I'll go with the Crimean War, precipitated by Russia's predations against Turkey, with the Czar as the ruler. I don't recall if the Czar would have been
Nicholas I, or Alexander II.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> The only times prior to the 20th century that I know of England and France acting at all in concert were the 3rd Crusade, a brief war against Spain during Cromwell's rule, and the Crimean War.
> 
> I'll go with the Crimean War, precipitated by Russia's predations against Turkey, with the Czar as the ruler. I don't recall if the Czar would have been
> Nicholas I, or Alexander II.



It was Nicholas I and he was _concerned_ about reapproachment between France and England. He wanted to keep England out of Constantinople, but thought he might have to put troops there for a bit, though didn't really want to. He suggested an independent Moldavia and Wallachia, a Serbia under Russian protection, and an independent Bulgaria, to the foreign minister of Britain. 

Britain replied that France would have to be consulted, but the British press got ahold of it and made hay out of the trickery of their government. So no meetings were ever held or deals consumated.

Meanwhile, the Franco-Prussian war broke out over Palestinian areas. Thus the beginning of the Crimean War. 

There have been weird times before. 

Your question.


----------



## USViking

OK- here's a fastball:

*Question:*
US ambassador to the UK during WW ONE, unlike Joseph Kennedy 20 years later, he was resolutely pro-British.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> OK- here's a fastball:
> 
> *Question:*
> US ambassador to the UK during WW ONE, unlike Joseph Kennedy 20 years later, he was resolutely pro-British.



Page? Paige?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Page? Paige?


Dang- some fastball!

Walter Hines Page is the man. A high school in my hometown, Greensboro, N.C. is named after him.

Your question.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Dang- some fastball!
> 
> Walter Hines Page is the man. A high school in my hometown, Greensboro, N.C. is named after him.
> 
> Your question.



There is a school named for him around here. I read the plaque. 


This lawyer/abolishionist defended a politician, later a Union general of murdering his wife's lover, by the insanity defense. He called Lincoln, the 'original gorilla.' Who was this man and what cabinet post did he hold during the Civil War?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> There is a school named for him around here. I read the plaque.
> 
> 
> This lawyer/abolishionist defended a politician, later a Union general of murdering his wife's lover, by the insanity defense. He called Lincoln, the 'original gorilla.' Who was this man and what cabinet post did he hold during the Civil War?


Daniel Sickles.

Later, as the one-legged (he lost one at Gettysberg) US ambassador to Spain, this great Lothario of the ages seduced the Queen herself. Are you sure he was in the cabinet, however? I thought the only wartime cabinet change was Fessenden for Chase.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Daniel Sickles.
> 
> Later, as the one-legged (he lost one at Gettysberg) US ambassador to Spain, this great Lothario of the ages seduced the Queen herself. Are you sure he was in the cabinet, however? I tought the only wartime cabinet change was Fessenden for Chase.



I'll give it to you. I was thinking of Staton and Secretary of War. Sickles is the guy he defended. 


Your question...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll give it to you. I was thinking of Staton and Secretary of War. Sickles is the guy he defended.
> 
> 
> Your question...


Ah- I misunderstood- sorry!



*Question:*
Arch-Keynesian economist and Harvard Professor who was ambassador to India in the Kennedy-Johnson era. In his memoires he wrote he dreampt
Foggy Bottom State Dept. HQ had been destroyed by some calamity, and went back to sleep hoping it was true, and that there were no survivors.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Ah- I misunderstood- sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Arch-Keynesian economist and Harvard Professor who was ambassador to India in the Kennedy-Johnson era. In his memoires he wrote he dreampt
> Foggy Bottom State Dept. HQ had been destroyed by some calamity, and went back to sleep hoping it was true, and that there were no survivors.



No need to be sorry, my sloppy question.

To yours: Galbraith!


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No need to be sorry, my sloppy question.
> 
> To yours: Galbraith!




Easy one. Most of USMB members are this kind of democrats. He loaded his cabinet with obscure names, though one became a president later.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Easy one. Most of USMB members are this kind of democrats. He loaded his cabinet with obscure names, though one became a president later.


In my part of the country straight-ticket Democrats are known as "Yellow-dog Democrats". However, there has never been a President Yellow-dog.

Do you mean Wilsonian Democrats? FDR was Wilson's Secretary of the Navy, I believe, and was not so nationally prominent at the time of his appointment.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> In my part of the country straight-ticket Democrats are known as "Yellow-dog Democrats". However, there has never been a President Yellow-dog.
> 
> Do you mean Wilsonian Democrats? FDR was Wilson's Secretary of the Navy, I believe, and was not so nationally prominent at the time of his appointment.



No, it's a common historical connection, but you could substitute 'war mongers' for democrats...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, it's a common historical connection, but you could substitute 'war mongers' for democrats...


I'm drawing a blank on this one.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm drawing a blank on this one.



hint: His inauguration was a meeting of the people in Washington. A bit of a ruckus actually.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> hint: His inauguration was a meeting of the people in Washington. A bit of a ruckus actually.


I thought it might be Jackson-Van Buren, but googled Van Buren, and he had been both Senator and Governor of New York, so was nationally prominent at the time he entered the cabinet.

Still a blank.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I thought it might be Jackson-Van Buren, but googled Van Buren, and he had been both Senator and Governor of New York, so was nationally prominent at the time he entered the cabinet.
> 
> Still a blank.



Jackson is correct. Van Buren was the only 'known' name, though not outside of NY. Remember the time and the media! 

Your question...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Jackson is correct. Van Buren was the only 'known' name, though not outside of NY. Remember the time and the media!
> 
> Your question...






*Question:*
Cabinet post held by Herbert Hoover during the Coolidge administration.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> Cabinet post held by Herbert Hoover during the Coolidge administration.



Secretary of Commerce. Question for teacher of SS to jr high kids?  

Question: 

Emerson and Thoreau are the most widely known of the transcendentalists, name two others. What was transcendentalism about, in general terms?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Secretary of Commerce. Question for teacher of SS to jr high kids?
> 
> Question:
> 
> Emerson and Thoreau are the most widely known of the transcendentalists, name two others. What was transcendentalism about, in general terms?


I forgot who I was talking to!

And I am afraid I'm stuped again. I give it some time before I google.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I forgot who I was talking to!
> 
> And I am afraid I'm stuped again. I give it some time before I google.



I'll give you a hint in a few, unless someone can at least say what transcendentalism was about! C'mon people! This is your history. How do you think Thoreau got to Civil Disobedience? If not for him, what about Ghandi and MLK Jr?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll give you a hint in a few, unless someone can at least say what transcendentalism was about! C'mon people! This is your history. How do you think Thoreau got to Civil Disobedience? If not for him, what about Ghandi and MLK Jr?


I'm weak here.

I do now recall an episode when Thoreau was in the slammer, and Emerson asked him why he was in there, to which Thoreau replied why aren't you in here with me?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm weak here.
> 
> I do now recall an episode when Thoreau was in the slammer, and Emerson asked him why he was in there, to which Thoreau replied why aren't you in here with me?



You are on the right tract. Think!


----------



## USViking

OK- google gives me Margaret Fuller and Theodore Parker as other Transcendentalists.

The movement stressed use of intuition in the search for truth, unique Americanism in Arts and Letters, abolition, peaceful protest, and questioning of religious orthodoxy.


*Question:*
First Western thinker to advocate religious toleration, even of atheists,
this French philiosopher shuttled betwen Catholicism and Protestantism during his career, and may have ultimately embraced scepticism himself.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> OK- google gives me Margaret Fuller and Theodore Parker as other Transcendentalists.
> 
> The movement stressed use of intuition in the search for truth, unique Americanism in Arts and Letters, abolition, peaceful protest, and questioning of religious orthodoxy.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> First Western thinker to advocate religious toleration, even of atheists,
> this French philiosopher shuttled betwen Catholicism and Protestantism during his career, and may have ultimately embraced scepticism himself.




I'll grant you all of that. Can you place it in laymen's terms, so those that are reading through can grasp? Post your next question. 

Sidebar: I am starting to post more info on my answers. The level of questions and answers, (yes, PE included), have been great. Seems to me, we should be able to grasp a tad here and there without having to search out for ourselves.

If we know, fine-state the answer and a bit. If googled, dogpiled, Wikied, whathaveyou, copy and paste it!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll grant you all of that. Can you place it in laymen's terms, so those that are reading through can grasp? Post your next question.
> 
> Sidebar: I am starting to post more info on my answers. The level of questions and answers, (yes, PE included), have been great. Seems to me, we should be able to grasp a tad here and there without having to search out for ourselves.
> 
> If we know, fine-state the answer and a bit. If googled, dogpiled, Wikied, whathaveyou, copy and paste it!


I would not mind trying, except your knowledge of the subject would make for a much better exposition than anything I might be able to exrtract from google- go ahead!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I would not mind trying, except your knowledge of the subject would make for a much better exposition than anything I might be able to exrtract from google- go ahead!



Naw, my knowledge is no better than yours or anyone else's. Read the google and translate to terms we all relate to. I teach enough!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Naw, my knowledge is no better than yours or anyone else's. Read the google and translate to terms we all relate to. I teach enough!


W-a-a-a! I'll do it later!

What about my question from 7:06pm?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> W-a-a-a! I'll do it later!
> 
> What about my question from 7:06pm?



bump:

Question:
First Western thinker to advocate religious toleration, even of atheists,
this French philiosopher shuttled betwen Catholicism and Protestantism during his career, and may have ultimately embraced scepticism himself.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> bump:
> 
> Question:
> First Western thinker to advocate religious toleration, even of atheists,
> this French philiosopher shuttled betwen Catholicism and Protestantism during his career, and may have ultimately embraced scepticism himself.


William Penn


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> William Penn


No, this was a Frenchman of the 17th century, not associated with the Quakers that I know of.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> No, this was a Frenchman of the 17th century, not associated with the Quakers that I know of.


Voltaire?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Voltaire?




I don't think it's Voltaire, damn,where's me thinking cap!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's Voltaire, damn,where's me thinking cap!


This guy is pretty obscure, undeservedly so.

You might have to google "religious toleration", or something like that.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Voltaire?


No, earlier than Voltaire.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> This guy is pretty obscure, undeservedly so.
> 
> You might have to google "religious toleration", or something like that.



I know this, I'm not going to google.   :coffee3:


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know this, I'm not going to google.   :coffee3:


Oh go ahead.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Oh go ahead.



yeah!


----------



## Said1

If this is wrong I will: Bayle?


----------



## USViking

Alright, alright, it was Pierre Bayle (1647-1706):

http://www.geocities.com/teoi143/philosophy/bayle/bayle.html

(quotes from the link):
"Bayle is well known for his attack upon religion, which is strange when one considers than he himself was Protestant. Bayle believed religion contained many contradictions and was terribly illogical to the point that atheism made more sense, however he maintained fideism, a philosophical view that morality and religion has to be taken on faith, not reason. Typically the fideist view is true belief in right and wrong but there is no attempt to prove why it is. Some believe Bayle was indeed an atheist or agnostic although claiming to be Protestant. Despite how alien this may seem, Bayle knew that was important to criticize his own Christian faith and he did not feel he was going against it through doing so. Because religion and morality do not depend on reason but on faith, Bayle did not think his skepticism was a serious threat to established religion. Fideism was his one defense against the view that he was attacking the church, despite this the church felt that he was a great threat, as his view ultimately leads to relativism about morals and how to live.

Bayle pointed out the impossibility to answer atheists objections to theological views in his book Continuation des pensées diverses (Continuation of the Various Thoughts,1704). Bayle also discussed the Problem of Evil at length in much of his philosophy, presenting a major problem for theologians although he was not the first to discover this problem. The problem is fairly simple and is as follows: The definition of God is all-loving, all-powerful, and all-knowing. If God is all-loving he would not want pain and suffering to exist in the world, if he is all-powerful he would be able to prevent all pain and suffering. However pain and suffering exist. While this problem does not disprove the existence of God it shows an incredible inconsistency in the definition of God which is still debated even today. Leibniz wrote extensively on the Problem of Evil."


Someone else take the next question.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Alright, alright, it was Pierre Bayle (1647-1706):
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/teoi143/philosophy/bayle/bayle.html
> 
> (quotes from the link):
> "Bayle is well known for his attack upon religion, which is strange when one considers than he himself was Protestant. Bayle believed religion contained many contradictions and was terribly illogical to the point that atheism made more sense, however he maintained fideism, a philosophical view that morality and religion has to be taken on faith, not reason. Typically the fideist view is true belief in right and wrong but there is no attempt to prove why it is. Some believe Bayle was indeed an atheist or agnostic although claiming to be Protestant. Despite how alien this may seem, Bayle knew that was important to criticize his own Christian faith and he did not feel he was going against it through doing so. Because religion and morality do not depend on reason but on faith, Bayle did not think his skepticism was a serious threat to established religion. Fideism was his one defense against the view that he was attacking the church, despite this the church felt that he was a great threat, as his view ultimately leads to relativism about morals and how to live.
> 
> Bayle pointed out the impossibility to answer atheists objections to theological views in his book Continuation des pensées diverses (Continuation of the Various Thoughts,1704). Bayle also discussed the Problem of Evil at length in much of his philosophy, presenting a major problem for theologians although he was not the first to discover this problem. The problem is fairly simple and is as follows: The definition of God is all-loving, all-powerful, and all-knowing. If God is all-loving he would not want pain and suffering to exist in the world, if he is all-powerful he would be able to prevent all pain and suffering. However pain and suffering exist. While this problem does not disprove the existence of God it shows an incredible inconsistency in the definition of God which is still debated even today. Leibniz wrote extensively on the Problem of Evil."
> 
> 
> Someone else take the next question.


go ahead Said1.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> go ahead Said1.



What's the natural alternative to Asprine aboriginals used?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's the natural alternative to Asprine aboriginals used?



:chains:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> :chains:




Final answer?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> What's the natural alternative to Asprine aboriginals used?


I take it you mean "asprin".

How about kangaroo dung?

And aren't we straying a bit much into anhropology here?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I take it you mean "asprin".
> 
> How about kangaroo dung?
> 
> And aren't we straying a bit much into anhropology here?



No we're not. And last time I check, spelling didn't count!  :funnyface


----------



## USViking

I found this on google:


http://www.bri.net.au/medicine.html

(quote from the link):
"HEADACHE Red ash (Alphitonia excelsa)  
Headache vine (Clematis microphylla)  
Rock fuchsia bush (Eremophila)  
Liniment tree (Melaleuca symphyocarpa)  
Tamarind (Tamarindus indica)  
Snakevine (Tinospora smilacina) Bathe with crushed leaves in water  
Crushed leaves inhaled  
Leaf decoction drunk  
Crushed leaves rubbed on head  
Fruit pulp rubbed on head  
Mashed stems wound around head"  

Ought to be good enough!



*Question:*
(Back to real histroy)
FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> I found this on google:
> 
> 
> http://www.bri.net.au/medicine.html
> 
> (quote from the link):
> "HEADACHE Red ash (Alphitonia excelsa)
> Headache vine (Clematis microphylla)
> Rock fuchsia bush (Eremophila)
> Liniment tree (Melaleuca symphyocarpa)
> Tamarind (Tamarindus indica)
> Snakevine (Tinospora smilacina) Bathe with crushed leaves in water
> Crushed leaves inhaled
> Leaf decoction drunk
> Crushed leaves rubbed on head
> Fruit pulp rubbed on head
> Mashed stems wound around head"
> 
> Ought to be good enough!
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> (Back to real histroy)
> FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.



No it isn't good enough, because it's wrong. :funnyface"

The answer is willowbark, not on the above list. Perhaps the wording was wrong again, I didn't been Australian Aborigines, I meant North American.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> No it isn't good enough, because it's wrong. :funnyface"
> 
> The answer is willowbark, not on the above list. Perhaps the wording was wrong again, I didn't been Australian Aborigines, I meant North American.


The answer is correct, since you did not specify which aboriginals you were talking about.

And I would not use that term in the US!- unless you want the PC police to run you out of town, after you have been tarred and feathered.

Now please answer my own clearer, more reasonable question.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> The answer is correct, since you did not specify which aboriginals you were talking about.
> 
> And I would not use that term in the US!- unless you want the PC police to run you out of town, after you have been tarred and feathered.
> 
> Now please answer my own clearer, more reasonable question.



I live in the land of the Politically Correct and we say that here and so do they. So there.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*
(Back to real histroy)
FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.

I thought I had better repost the question since an unnamed yapping female
bypassed it with twiticisms.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> (Back to real histroy)
> FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.
> 
> I thought I had better repost the question since an unnamed yapping female
> bypassed it with twiticisms.



Not knowing the answer does not make the question anymore redundant than some of the questions a certain unnamed tool has been posting either. But it's all good, his contributions are still tolerated nonetheless.  :tng:


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I found this on google:
> 
> 
> http://www.bri.net.au/medicine.html
> 
> (quote from the link):
> "HEADACHE Red ash (Alphitonia excelsa)
> Headache vine (Clematis microphylla)
> Rock fuchsia bush (Eremophila)
> Liniment tree (Melaleuca symphyocarpa)
> Tamarind (Tamarindus indica)
> Snakevine (Tinospora smilacina) Bathe with crushed leaves in water
> Crushed leaves inhaled
> Leaf decoction drunk
> Crushed leaves rubbed on head
> Fruit pulp rubbed on head
> Mashed stems wound around head"
> 
> Ought to be good enough!
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> (Back to real histroy)
> FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.




I didn't know you two had finished up and asked a question.

Battling Bob La Follette


----------



## Annie

This Illinois Senator helped pass the  Civil Right Legislation of 1964. He also supported the  Open Housing Act of 1968. He criticized Truman, was friends with Ike, and enthusiastically backed LBJ, as a Republican.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I didn't know you two had finished up and asked a question.
> 
> Battling Bob La Follette


These side bar brawls shold be forbidden!

Kathianne, my dear, you are not yourself today- the answer is incorrect!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This Illinois Senator helped pass the  Civil Right Legislation of 1964. He also supported the  Open Housing Act of 1968. He criticized Truman, was friends with Ike, and enthusiastically backed LBJ, as a Republican.


Gotta be Everett Dirksen.

Few people are aware that the Civil Rights Act was supported by over 80% of the Senate Republican members, the most notable and unfortunate exception being Barry Goldwater.

I'll repost my last *Question:*
FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Gotta be Everett Dirksen.
> 
> Few people are aware that the Civil Rights Act was supported by over 80% of the Senate Republican members, the most notable and unfortunate exception being Barry Goldwater.
> 
> I'll repost my last *Question:*
> FDR's second VP- he seems actually to have become a communist dupe by the time he later ran as the Progressive party candidiate.



Dang it, you are correct on Dirkesen. Man, I was sure on La Follette. Now I'm at a loss!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dang it, you are correct on Dirkesen. Man, I was sure on La Follette. Now I'm at a loss!


C'mon baby- think of that wild election they had in 1948. Four candidates polled over a million votes, including the answer to the question.

The other three were Truman, Dewey, and Thurmond.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> C'mon baby- think of that wild election they had in 1948. Four candidates polled over a million votes, including the answer to the question.
> 
> The other three were Truman, Dewey, and Thurmond.



Henry A. Wallace, but I had to google it!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Henry A. Wallace, but I had to google it!


Henry A. to the dustbin of history!

Your question.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Henry A. to the dustbin of history!
> 
> Your question.



The first _______appeared in Ben Franklin's newspaper The Pennsylvania Gazette on May 9, 1754. It appeared as part of an editorial by Franklin commenting on 'the present disunited state of the British Colonies.' 

What was the 'blank'?


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The first _______appeared in Ben Franklin's newspaper The Pennsylvania Gazette on May 9, 1754. It appeared as part of an editorial by Franklin commenting on 'the present disunited state of the British Colonies.'
> 
> What was the 'blank'?



Propoganda?


----------



## Annie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Propoganda?



That's not the answer, but the answer could be used as a tool for...


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> That's not the answer, but the answer could be used as a tool for...



use of the word "America" to describe the 13 colonies?


----------



## no1tovote4

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The first _______appeared in Ben Franklin's newspaper The Pennsylvania Gazette on May 9, 1754. It appeared as part of an editorial by Franklin commenting on 'the present disunited state of the British Colonies.'
> 
> What was the 'blank'?




I know this one.  It was the first Editorial Cartoon.


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I know this one.  It was the first Editorial Cartoon.



 Your turn.


----------



## no1tovote4

Who was President for only one day, and was he really officially the President?


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Who was President for only one day, and was he really officially the President?



Seward?


----------



## no1tovote4

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Seward?




Nope.


----------



## USViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Who was President for only one day, and was he really officially the President?


There was some chaos after the 1800 election.

Was Aaron Burr President, sort of-maybe for a day?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> There was some chaos after the 1800 election.
> 
> Was Aaron Burr President, sort of-maybe for a day?


Self proclaimed Alexander Haig?


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Self proclaimed Alexander Haig?


 :scratch:  :bat:


----------



## Said1

I say google, no1 appears to be gone.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I say google, no1 appears to be gone.




Not clear if this is what was meant:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2001/04/23/60II/main287292.shtml



> The Day Reagan Was Shot
> 
> April 24, 2001
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Haig (Photo: CBS)
> 
> 
> 
> (CBS) Imagine that the United States is threatened by a nuclear enemy when, suddenly, both the president and vice president are taken out of the picture. Who would make decisions of war and peace? That may sound like a Tom Clancy novel, but it happened 20 years ago, the day Ronald Reagan was shot.
> 
> In that moment, our nation was in the hands of men in the White House crisis center known as the Situation Room. No one could be sure exactly what happened in there until now, thanks to a series of audiotapes that were locked away for two decades. Scott Pelley reports on what Americans didnt know about the afternoon of March 30, 1981.
> 
> Ronald Reagan had been president for 70 days when he walked out of a Washington hotel. With six shots, John Hinckley wounded four men: press secretary James Brady, police officer Tom Delahanty, secret service agent Tim McCarthy and the president.
> 
> At the White House, Secretary of State Alexander Haig was trying to reach vice president George Bush in a plane over Texas. The communication was not very good. Finally, he simply told Bush to turn around.
> 
> Hurrying to the situation room, national security advisor Richard Allen made sure he had three things; a copy of the constitution, the codes to release our nuclear weapons and a cheap Sony tape recorder. White house lawyer Fred Fielding immediately prepared for a transfer of presidential power.
> 
> Mr. Reagan had just collapsed in the emergency room.
> 
> The question hanging over the Situation Room was whether all this was a Soviet plot that could lead to war. That very day, a Soviet invasion of Poland seemed a real possibility. And Soviet missile subs were moving in, closer to our coast than usual. Mr. Reagan was headed to surgery and would soon be unconscious.
> 
> While we were there in the hallway, recalls presidential counselor Ed Meese, the president was being wheeled from the emergency room to the operating room and he saw the three of us standing there and he said, Whos minding the store?
> 
> Over the next few hours, three men would assert control of the Situation Room and U.S. nuclear forces. When it was clear the president was unconscious, Haig famously declared himself in charge.
> 
> So the ... helm is right here, he said at the time. And that means right in this chair for now, constitutionally, until the vice president gets here.
> 
> Haig, a retired four-star general, was once chief of staff to Richard Nixon and was now Reagans secretary of state.
> 
> What I meant was, we had to run a government, Haig says now. We had to have an authority to send all the messages out, to speak should we find it was a conspiracy and to take appropriate action, if necessary, pending return of the vice president. [...]


----------



## no1tovote4

Looks like I created a toughie.  I guess I will need to give some hints.

Hint: After Polk.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Looks like I created a toughie.  I guess I will need to give some hints.
> 
> Hint: After Polk.




Ahem! 

Answer, SVP.


----------



## no1tovote4

David Rice Atchison was President for a Day....

He even had it on his tombstone.  Atchison was asked what he did on that momentous day he was President.  His reply, "I went to bed."

This is actually a popular myth.  The story came about because James Polk's term of office ended on a Saturday, and Zachary Taylor refused to be sworn in the next day because it was the Sabbath.  Instead he was sworn in on Monday.  The Constitution at the time stated that the President Pro Tempore of the Senate was 3rd in line and since neither a President or a VP were sworn in, that made Atchison next in line.

The only fault with this is that noone is the President until they are sworn in and since nobody was actually sworn in as President on that day we were actually without a President for a 24 hour period.


----------



## Said1

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> David Rice Atchison was President for a Day....
> 
> He even had it on his tombstone.  Atchison was asked what he did on that momentous day he was President.  His reply, "I went to bed."
> 
> This is actually a popular myth.  The story came about because James Polk's term of office ended on a Saturday, and Zachary Taylor refused to be sworn in the next day because it was the Sabbath.  Instead he was sworn in on Monday.  The Constitution at the time stated that the President Pro Tempore of the Senate was 3rd in line and since neither a President or a VP were sworn in, that made Atchison next in line.
> 
> The only fault with this is that noone is the President until they are sworn in and since nobody was actually sworn in as President on that day we were actually without a President for a 24 hour period.




You still get the next question.


----------



## USViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> David Rice Atchison was President for a Day....
> 
> He even had it on his tombstone.  Atchison was asked what he did on that momentous day he was President.  His reply, "I went to bed."
> 
> This is actually a popular myth.  The story came about because James Polk's term of office ended on a Saturday, and Zachary Taylor refused to be sworn in the next day because it was the Sabbath.  Instead he was sworn in on Monday.  The Constitution at the time stated that the President Pro Tempore of the Senate was 3rd in line and since neither a President or a VP were sworn in, that made Atchison next in line.
> 
> The only fault with this is that noone is the President until they are sworn in and since nobody was actually sworn in as President on that day we were actually without a President for a 24 hour period.


Alright, that's not as bogus as I thought it would be.

Someone ask another question. I only feel like answering, if I can.


----------



## no1tovote4

How much was Benedict Arnold paid to be a traitor?


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How much was Benedict Arnold paid to be a traitor?



I know this, just got to remember.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I know this, just got to remember.



Thought at first was like $1k, but I think more like 10k.


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> How much was Benedict Arnold paid to be a traitor?



If I remember correctly, it was 100 pounds and a brigade command (which never occurred, since he was captured).


----------



## no1tovote4

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, it was 100 pounds and a brigade command (which never occurred, since he was captured).




Not according to my sources.


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not according to my sources.



What about mine?


----------



## no1tovote4

Kathianne said:
			
		

> What about mine?



He was paid quite a bit but not what he demanded.  Yours is not right either.

Think higher on the demand lower than 10k on the actual pay.


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> He was paid quite a bit but not what he demanded.  Yours is not right either.
> 
> Think higher on the demand lower than 10k on the actual pay.



$7k? Something between 1k-10k?


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not according to my sources.



Oh well.  I guess I don't remember correctly!


----------



## no1tovote4

Kathianne said:
			
		

> $7k? Something between 1k-10k?




Close enough....


Answer: Benedict Arnold (1741-1801) demanded £20,000 from the British but received only £6,315. In exchange, he revealed American battle plans, tried (but failed) to deliver West Point, and crossed over to the British army. Although Arnold was given 13,400 acres of land in Canada after the war, he lived the rest of his life in England.

Here is a link to the letter that he wrote to the inhabitants of the US, attempting to excuse his actions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benedict_Arnold's_letter_To_the_Inhabitants_of_America


----------



## 5stringJeff

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Close enough....
> 
> 
> Answer: Benedict Arnold (1741-1801) demanded £20,000 from the British but received only £6,315. In exchange, he revealed American battle plans, tried (but failed) to deliver West Point, and crossed over to the British army. Although Arnold was given 13,400 acres of land in Canada after the war, he lived the rest of his life in England.
> 
> Here is a link to the letter that he wrote to the inhabitants of the US, attempting to excuse his actions.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benedict_Arnold's_letter_To_the_Inhabitants_of_America



At the Post Chapel at West Point, there are plaques on the wall, commemorating the service of many Revolutionary War generals.  On Benedict Arnold's plaque, the name has been carved out, along with the date of death.


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Close enough....
> 
> 
> Answer: Benedict Arnold (1741-1801) demanded £20,000 from the British but received only £6,315. In exchange, he revealed American battle plans, tried (but failed) to deliver West Point, and crossed over to the British army. Although Arnold was given 13,400 acres of land in Canada after the war, he lived the rest of his life in England.
> 
> Here is a link to the letter that he wrote to the inhabitants of the US, attempting to excuse his actions.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benedict_Arnold's_letter_To_the_Inhabitants_of_America



Whoops, with Viking missing and a certain blond friend not reminding me, I kinda forgot! 

Try this:

Graduated from Harvard in 1745. 1757 he succeeded his father as Plymouth County sheriff. He became involved in state politics during the Stamp Act crisis of 1765; he began a 12-year term in Massachusetts General Court the following year. An outspoken opponent of British rule, an active Patriot, he associated with John and Abigail Adams and Samuel Adams. He became president of the Provisional Congress; he also served during the war first as Paymaster General, where he worked with George Washington in Cambridge, then as a member of the Continental Navy Board. After the war, he feared that the ideals of the Revolution were being forgotten in the formation of the new government put him at odds with many leaders, particularly Gov. John Hancock, and made it increasingly difficult for him to gain election to state office.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Whoops, with Viking missing and a certain blond friend not reminding me, I kinda forgot!
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Graduated from Harvard in 1745. 1757 he succeeded his father as Plymouth County sheriff. He became involved in state politics during the Stamp Act crisis of 1765; he began a 12-year term in Massachusetts General Court the following year. An outspoken opponent of British rule, an active Patriot, he associated with John and Abigail Adams and Samuel Adams. He became president of the Provisional Congress; he also served during the war first as Paymaster General, where he worked with George Washington in Cambridge, then as a member of the Continental Navy Board. After the war, he feared that the ideals of the Revolution were being forgotten in the formation of the new government put him at odds with many leaders, particularly Gov. John Hancock, and made it increasingly difficult for him to gain election to state office.




Hmmm, one man who's never eaten in my kitchen.   

Remember that? From the Cliff Clavin on Jeopordy episode?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, one man who's never eaten in my kitchen.
> 
> Remember that? From the Cliff Clavin on Jeopordy episode?



Never saw Cliff on jeapordy, either at work or something! Read about him though. 

So the answer?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Never saw Cliff on jeapordy, either at work or something! Read about him though.
> 
> So the answer?




He wasn't actually on jeopordy, it was just pretend.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> He wasn't actually on jeopordy, it was just pretend.



 Thought you were talking about that guy that made a gazillion bucks!  :happy2:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thought you were talking about that guy that made a gazillion bucks!  :happy2:



I'm talking about Cheers. Cliff, the mailman.  :happy2:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm talking about Cheers. Cliff, the mailman.  :happy2:



I'm thinking Revolutionary War, you bring me back to Boston! A couple centuries off, but WTF?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Revolutionary War, you bring me back to Boston! A couple centuries off, but WTF?




You mean this isn't pm?  Did I do it again! :happy2:


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> You mean this isn't pm?  Did I do it again! :happy2:




No. Although I might have to trick you again! :teeth:


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No. Although I might have to trick you again! :teeth:




Now that would be mean. Just nasty. 
Ok, ssshhhh, we don't need to go there do we!

And I don't know the answer either.


----------



## freeandfun1

She (Said1) might need an _ELEVATOR_ to get her head back into this.... 

And you two need to stop _war'n_ and get back to the game...


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> She (Said1) might need an _ELEVATOR_ to get her head back into this....



Perhaps, then again you wouldn't want us to get started, would you?    How about you Free, got a answer/guess???


----------



## freeandfun1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> She (Said1) might need an _ELEVATOR_ to get her head back into this....


 I'll just give subtle hints... 

I'm beat today... been moving my office... we forget how much SH*T we have until we move...

And you two need to stop _war'n_ and get back to the game...


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> I'll just give subtle hints...
> 
> I'm beat today... been moving my office... we forget how much SH*T we have until we move...
> 
> And you two need to stop _war'n_ and get back to the game...



I'm in the game, just waiting for an answer!  Oh please do NOT mention moving, I am contemplating it and :shocked: then I go back to  !


----------



## freeandfun1

This is I moved, from our home we sold, into a rental (1).  From the rental into a home we bought (2) and now my office (3).  That is THREE frigg'n moves in one year.... I feel like I am back in the Army!

I HATE MOVING!​


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> This is I moved, from our home we sold, into a rental (1).  From the rental into a home we bought (2) and now my office (3).  That is THREE frigg'n moves in one year.... I feel like I am back in the Army!
> 
> I HATE MOVING!​




Here's an idea, get one of those POD rental thingies, and live in it! Throw out all the stuff!  Hmmm, might be an idea!


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> She (Said1) might need an _ELEVATOR_ to get her head back into this....
> 
> And you two need to stop _war'n_ and get back to the game...




Kiss my ass.


----------



## freeandfun1

Said1 said:
			
		

> Kiss my ass.


 promises, promises....


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> promises, promises....




Is that your final answer?


----------



## Comrade

You guys are having way too much fun with this serious history thread.  Call the fun police!


----------



## Comrade

So history buffs, how about this question from the IQ thread.

"Name the fruit which *has always been* and continues to be used on more sandwiches in the world than any other."


----------



## Semper Fi

Comrade said:
			
		

> So history buffs, how about this question from the IQ thread.
> 
> "Name the fruit which *has always been* and continues to be used on more sandwiches in the world than any other."



Tomatoes, that includes ketchup. In America at least, world may it may be something wierd like papaya.


----------



## Comrade

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Tomatoes, that includes ketchup. In America at least, world may it may be something wierd like papaya.



Tomatoes would be... CORRECT.


----------



## Annie

Comrade said:
			
		

> So history buffs, how about this question from the IQ thread.
> 
> "Name the fruit which *has always been* and continues to be used on more sandwiches in the world than any other."



Well hello Sir. I am so glad you brought forth a reasonable question, for if it contained numbers, codes, or scales, I would have had to off you. :laughs: 

Good Question!

Now Semper, 

It's your turn.


----------



## Semper Fi

What was the origional use for aircraft in war? What lead to the use of them as fighting machines?


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> What was the origional use for aircraft in war? What lead to the use of them as fighting machines?


Spying, intelligence gathering, or reconnaissance purposes. I don't know the rest of the answer.


----------



## Semper Fi

Said1 said:
			
		

> Spying, intelligence gathering, or reconnaissance purposes. I don't know the rest of the answer.



I'll give you half credit. Big extra credit points available if you give the name of the man that made it possible to fire a machine gun from the front of the plane without tearing apart the propeller.


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> I'll give you half credit. Big extra credit points available if you give the name of the man that made it possible to fire a machine gun from the front of the plane without tearing apart the propeller.



Sorry, you'll have to wait for the fun police, or just post the answer. No clue here.


----------



## Semper Fi

One pilot shot another with his pistol and it escalated from there. Mr. Focker developed the device that makes possible to fire rapidly without hitting the prop.


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> One pilot shot another with his pistol and it escalated from there. Mr. Focker developed the device that makes possible to fire rapidly without hitting the prop.




Very good. One more before I log off.


----------



## Annie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> One pilot shot another with his pistol and it escalated from there. Mr. Focker developed the device that makes possible to fire rapidly without hitting the prop.



Semper Fi, I believe it's still your turn...


----------



## no1tovote4

Comrade said:
			
		

> So history buffs, how about this question from the IQ thread.
> 
> "Name the fruit which *has always been* and continues to be used on more sandwiches in the world than any other."



Tomato.  Ah, I see somebody else has already answered.  I should read the whole thread before I waste the 1 calorie of energy typing tomato.


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Semper Fi, I believe it's still your turn...



Where did the name for the popular ethnic dish "nacho" come from? 

Someone answer it, please! I cant think of any more!


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Where did the name for the popular ethnic dish "nacho" come from?
> 
> Someone answer it, please! I cant think of any more!




After the guy who invented them I believe, Ignacio. History channel special, and one thing I can cook!


----------



## Semper Fi

Said1 said:
			
		

> After the guy who invented them I believe, Ignacio. History channel special, and one thing I can cook!



Correct! History channel is great. I ca't cook nachos, the cheese always messed up somehow... are yuou supposed to add something? like butter? PM me or something so we dont send this good thread spiraling into the food section.


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Correct! History channel is great. I ca't cook nachos, the cheese always messed up somehow... are yuou supposed to add something? like butter? PM me or something so we dont send this good thread spiraling into the food section.



I put the cheese under the toppings, and try to strain as much extra juice from the salsa as possible.


----------



## Semper Fi

Your question. GO!


----------



## Said1

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Your question. GO!




Ok, let's stay with the history of food. Who invented pizza?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Said1 said:
			
		

> Ok, let's stay with the history of food. Who invented pizza?



I don't know but I owe them big time!!!


----------



## Said1

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> I don't know but I owe them big time!!!




Me too!


----------



## padisha emperor

French House, gave several blood princes to the french crown, and some kings were duke of this house (like Henri III). This House ruled on Jerusalem and England (first house), Sicily (second house) and Spain, Two-Sicily  and Parma (third house)


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> French House, gave several blood princes to the french crown, and some kings were duke of this house (like Henri III). This House ruled on Jerusalem and England (first house), Sicily (second house) and Spain, Two-Sicily  and Parma (third house)




The house of Parma?


----------



## padisha emperor

Hint : my avatar : there is Aragon (red/gold), and the three little heraldry are from this House : first for Jerusalem, second for Sicily, third : the own heraldry of this House


----------



## padisha emperor

No... 

Parma is not in France


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No...
> 
> Parma is not in France




House of Pancakes?


----------



## Semper Fi

I dont really understand the question but...

Versailles?


----------



## padisha emperor

Name of an important french House. (house in the sense of "house of the atreides, of the harkonnen, in Dune, or "house of France", "house of Lancaster".....etc)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> French House, gave several blood princes to the french crown, and some kings were duke of this house (like Henri III). This House ruled on Jerusalem and England (first house), Sicily (second house) and Spain, Two-Sicily  and Parma (third house)



I am trying to think , and shamefully all I can think of is Valois.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> House of Pancakes?


 Notre chere comedienne!


----------



## padisha emperor

you're in a good way 

But it is not an  house who ruled directly on France (Like the Capetians, Valois, Bourbons...)

The first House came from the duke of a city (capital of the domain) (they ruled on Jerusalem and England)
the second house (ruled on Sicily) came from Charles I, brother of the knig Louis IX
the third (ruled on Two-Sicily, Spain, Parma - or Parme, don't know in english - ) came from Charles de Valois, brother of the king Philippe IV.

But it 's not the Valois, in fact, you had to search the name of a domain (like Orléans for the House of Orléans), it would be the name of the searched house.



It s one of the most famous house of France

If you're sick of this enigm, ask me for the answer


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Notre chere comedienne!



Tete de carre!


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> you're in a good way
> 
> But it is not an  house who ruled directly on France (Like the Capetians, Valois, Bourbons...)
> 
> The first House came from the duke of a city (capital of the domain) (they ruled on Jerusalem and England)
> the second house (ruled on Sicily) came from Charles I, brother of the knig Louis IX
> the third (ruled on Two-Sicily, Spain, Parma - or Parme, don't know in english - ) came from Charles de Valois, brother of the king Philippe IV.
> 
> But it 's not the Valois, in fact, you had to search the name of a domain (like Orléans for the House of Orléans), it would be the name of the searched house.
> 
> 
> 
> It s one of the most famous house of France
> 
> If you're sick of this enigm, ask me for the answer



Go ahead and answer, mon tomate.


----------



## padisha emperor

ANJOU !
House of Anjou. With the Counts and then later the duke d'Anjou.








René d'Anjou


ANJOU 






Origin/meaning :
The arms are derived from the arms of Gaston d' Orléans, brother of king Louis XIII. He was in title of the duchy of Orléans an Anjou. It shows the fleur-de-lis, symbol of the French kings, with a red border, in order to distinguish Gaston from Louis. When in 1700 the grandson of Louis XIV, Philippe Duke of Anjou, became king of Spain the red frame was taken over by the Spanish Bourbon dynasty, founded by Philippe


link to heraldry
good link if you like it, for the Anjou, click on the bottom on the right arrow

Anjou had also other heraldry, with sveral lys flowers (more than 3), this one is older than the pictures presented above, comes from middle age (above : XVIIth century)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ANJOU !
> House of Anjou. With the Counts and then later the duke d'Anjou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> René d'Anjou
> 
> 
> ANJOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origin/meaning :
> The arms are derived from the arms of Gaston d' Orléans, brother of king Louis XIII. He was in title of the duchy of Orléans an Anjou. It shows the fleur-de-lis, symbol of the French kings, with a red border, in order to distinguish Gaston from Louis. When in 1700 the grandson of Louis XIV, Philippe Duke of Anjou, became king of Spain the red frame was taken over by the Spanish Bourbon dynasty, founded by Philippe
> 
> 
> link to heraldry
> good link if you like it, for the Anjou, click on the bottom on the right arrow
> 
> Anjou had also other heraldry, with sveral lys flowers (more than 3), this one is older than the pictures presented above, comes from middle age (above : XVIIth century)



These people who still have the next question, then leave without asking one lose their turns!!!

*Question:*
This German WW2 Air Force ace scored the most kills in the history of aerial fighter combat.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> These people who still have the next question, then leave without asking one lose their turns!!!
> 
> *Question:*
> This German WW2 Air Force ace scored the most kills in the history of aerial fighter combat.



Hartman-over 300 I know!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hartman-over 300 I know!


Sharp as ever, aren't you?!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Sharp as ever, aren't you?!



 Ok time for a bit of Women in History....

Her parents were killed by Native Americans. She followed her husband when he enlisted in the Revolutionary War. When he was killed by Hessians, she picked up his gun and kept firing until she was felled by grapeshot. The Continental Congress awarded her 1/2 pension for the rest of her life.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok time for a bit of Women in History....
> 
> Her parents were killed by Native Americans. She followed her husband when he enlisted in the Revolutionary War. When he was killed by Hessians, she picked up his gun and kept firing until she was felled by grapeshot. The Continental Congress awarded her 1/2 pension for the rest of her life.



Molly Hatchet?


----------



## Annie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Molly Hatchet?


Nope. (Is that the same as Molly Pitcher, which would still be wrong?)


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nope. (Is that the same as Molly Pitcher, which would still be wrong?)



Margarete Corbin!  That's it!


----------



## Annie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Margarete Corbin!  That's it!


Yup, that is it!


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Yup, that is it!





We had the Margrete Corbin Forum at West Point, which was basically the feminist forum.


Question:
Who was the highest ranking American to receive the Congressional Medal of Honor?


----------



## Annie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> We had the Margrete Corbin Forum at West Point, which was basically the feminist forum.
> 
> 
> Question:
> Who was the highest ranking American to receive the Congressional Medal of Honor?



I must admit, while you are young, I did so hope you hadn't been so fully indoctrinated in revisionist history in grammar school!  Glad it was in one of the top post-secondaries in the country!   :shocked:


----------



## Annie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> We had the Margrete Corbin Forum at West Point, which was basically the feminist forum.
> 
> 
> Question:
> Who was the highest ranking American to receive the Congressional Medal of Honor?



I'm guessing, corporal?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm guessing, corporal?



Much higher than that!  And I'm looking for the individual, along with his rank when he was awarded the CMH.


----------



## Semper Fi

Im gonna guess Lieutenant Colonel.


----------



## padisha emperor

Major ?


----------



## CSM

Hard to say as the CMH has been awarded to several Unknown Soldiers including foriegn national Unknown Soldiers, thus their ranks are not known. Only one woman has been awarded the CMH and she was a doctor. Admiral Byrd was awarded the CMH as were a few generals (Gen Davis, USMC for example). I guess the question is what rank were they when they were awarded the CMH.


----------



## 5stringJeff

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Im gonna guess Lieutenant Colonel.



Higher.

And CSM, I'm looking for the individual, along with his rank  when he was awarded the CMH.


----------



## CSM

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Higher.
> 
> And CSM, I'm looking for the individual, along with his rank  when he was awarded the CMH.


Then I would have to say it was General Douglas MacArthur who was a 4-star when he received it and Commander of US Army forces in the Far East at the time.


----------



## 5stringJeff

CSM said:
			
		

> Then I would have to say it was General Douglas MacArthur who was a 4-star when he received it and Commander of US Army forces in the Far East at the time.



Correct!   

Your turn.


----------



## CSM

Awesome!

mrsx mentioned this in between one of her ranting posts:

How many KIA resulted from deploying the 82 Airborne in the Dominican Republic intervention (1965-1966)?


----------



## CSM

No takers for my question or is it just too irrelevant?


----------



## padisha emperor

No idea...

maybe zero ( 0 ) . (it's maybe a trapp)


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No idea...
> 
> maybe zero ( 0 ) . (it's maybe a trapp)


 Can't blame you for thinking that, but no the answer is not 0 nor is it a trap. The question may be too obtuse but it was a spur of the moment thing. IF no one answers today I will rescind my question and let someone else ask a better one.


----------



## padisha emperor

search on google : I found that 23,000 Us soldiers were sent, and that the battle of Santo Dominguo (Saint-Domingue) did 10,000 killed (probably most of them not americans)

but I didn't find the number of US KIA.


----------



## padisha emperor

If you give the answer, then I have a quite interesting question


----------



## CSM

59 US killed...

ask your question PE


----------



## padisha emperor

CSM said:
			
		

> 59 US killed...
> 
> ask your question PE




59 only for the 82nd Airborne, or for the whole US troops (maybe there was only the 82nd.;.and then my question is useless  )
59 in two years, it's quite honorable, don't you think ?

then : 

Who created "God Save the Queen/King", the British Anthem ? (it's more difficult than it appears...)


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> 59 only for the 82nd Airborne, or for the whole US troops (maybe there was only the 82nd.;.and then my question is useless  )
> 59 in two years, it's quite honorable, don't you think ?
> 
> then :
> 
> Who created "God Save the Queen/King", the British Anthem ? (it's more difficult than it appears...)


Actually, the Us force conssited of elements from the 82d Airborne and a contingent of Marines...the marines were to stabilize the urban areas and the 82d was to intervene between opposing factions. 59 was the total for both 82 and Marines with another 164 wounded (total)

Good question you have posed...I will have to really think about that one....


----------



## padisha emperor

CSM said:
			
		

> Actually, the Us force conssited of elements from the 82d Airborne and a contingent of Marines...the marines were to stabilize the urban areas and the 82d was to intervene between opposing factions. 59 was the total for both 82 and Marines with another 164 wounded (total)
> 
> Good question you have posed...I will have to really think about that one....




ok thaks for these details 

Fot "God save the Queen/King", it has a very interesting history...


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ok thaks for these details
> 
> Fot "God save the Queen/King", it has a very interesting history...


 For the life of me I cannot think who wrote it...I know it dates from the mid 1700's and had something to do with the defeat of King George by Prince Edward Stuart....but I don't know who wrote it and under what circumstances


----------



## padisha emperor

Not really, or maybe, but it's not the real origin of this anthem.

Haendel was the official compositor of the King Georges II, and the paternity of this anthem is attribuated to him....but....


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Not really, or maybe, but it's not the real origin of this anthem.
> 
> Haendel was the official compositor of the King Georges II, and the paternity of this anthem is attribuated to him....but....


Got a link PE? I am curious about this. If not I will google it and see what I can find....


----------



## CSM

Here is what I found from the "official UK Royal site:

'God Save The King' was a patriotic song first publicly performed in London in 1745, which came to be referred to as the National Anthem from the beginning of the nineteenth century. The words and tune are anonymous, and may date back to the seventeenth century.

In September 1745 the 'Young Pretender' to the British Throne, Prince Charles Edward Stuart, defeated the army of King George II at Prestonpans, near Edinburgh. 

In a fit of patriotic fervour after news of Prestonpans had reached London, the leader of the band at the Theatre Royal, Drury Lane, arranged 'God Save The King' for performance after a play. It was a tremendous success and was repeated nightly thereafter. 

This practice soon spread to other theatres, and the custom of greeting monarchs with the song as he or she entered a place of public entertainment was thus established.

There is no authorised version of the National Anthem as the words are a matter of tradition. Additional verses have been added down the years, but these are rarely used. 

The words used are those sung in 1745, substituting 'Queen' for 'King' where appropriate. On official occasions, only the first verse is usually sung, as follows: 

God save our gracious Queen! 
Long live our noble Queen! 
God save the Queen! 
Send her victorious, 
Happy and glorious, 
Long to reign over us, 
God save the Queen.

An additional verse is occasionally sung: 

Thy choicest gifts in store 
On her be pleased to pour, 
Long may she reign. 
May she defend our laws, 
And ever give us cause, 
To sing with heart and voice, 
God save the Queen.

The British tune has been used in other countries - as European visitors to Britain in the eighteenth century noticed the advantage of a country possessing such a recognised musical symbol - including Germany, Russia, Switzerland and America (where use of the tune continued after independence). 

Some 140 composers, including Beethoven, Haydn and Brahms, have used the tune in their compositions.


http://www.royal.gov.uk/output/page317.asp


----------



## padisha emperor

I have not really a link.

You'll certainly find it on Google  

Hint : Haendel stole thins anthem. (the music and lyrics)


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I have not really a link.
> 
> You'll certainly find it on Google
> 
> Hint : Haendel stole thins anthem. (the music and lyrics)


 
Too bad you dont have a link..the only references I can find (like the one above) all indicate that the author was anonymous (more likely forgotten). I am trying to find out who the band leader was at the named place on Drury lane during that time...

I like this as it is making me do some research!


----------



## CSM

Looked up Haendel and found a chronology....doesn't mention him being responsible for the anthem, though he certainly was a figure during the time period...interesting tidbits about his works in 1749 (humorous in some ways)

http://www.gfhandel.org/


----------



## padisha emperor

Answer : 

The King of France Louis XIV had health problem : he had a medical intervention to health his posterior (ass), with this problem, he was not able to sit on the Throne. So, after the medical intervention : the King was perfectly restablished, and to thank God, who saved the King, he ask Jean-Baptiste Lully, compositor of the King, to create a music piece. Lully did it, did the music, and there were also lyrics.
This "song" had a lot of success at Versailles. And Haendel heard this music, and find it really good.
Then, he went to England - he was the official compositor of the english King - and bring this music of Lully, with a translation of the french lyrics : "Dieu sauve notre gracieux Roi, Dieu sauve notre noble Roi, Dieu sauve le Roi....." >> "God save our gracious King, God save our noble King, God save the King......" .

he signed this song with his name, and this song had the same sucess in ngland than in France, and then, it became the British Anthem.

So, on this point, Haendel is a thief, the song was written by Jean-Baptiste Lully, for the King of France Louis XIV...

So, the british Anthem is a french song, and all the british supporters singing in the football and rugby stadiums are singing a french musical piece 

Ask a question, CSM


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Answer :
> 
> The King of France Louis XIV had health problem : he had a medical intervention to health his posterior (ass), with this problem, he was not able to sit on the Throne. So, after the medical intervention : the King was perfectly restablished, and to thank God, who saved the King, he ask Jean-Baptiste Lully, compositor of the King, to create a music piece. Lully did it, did the music, and there were also lyrics.
> This "song" had a lot of success at Versailles. And Haendel heard this music, and find it really good.
> Then, he went to England - he was the official compositor of the english King - and bring this music of Lully, with a translation of the french lyrics : "Dieu sauve notre gracieux Roi, Dieu sauve notre noble Roi, Dieu sauve le Roi....." >> "God save our gracious King, God save our noble King, God save the King......" .
> 
> he signed this song with his name, and this song had the same sucess in ngland than in France, and then, it became the British Anthem.
> 
> So, on this point, Haendel is a thief, the song was written by Jean-Baptiste Lully, for the King of France Louis XIV...
> 
> So, the british Anthem is a french song, and all the british supporters singing in the football and rugby stadiums are singing a french musical piece
> 
> Ask a question, CSM


I dont know PE...not to be argumentative (you may be entirely correct) but I cannot seem to find ANYTHING outlining it as you describe....


Since I could not give the right answer, I do believe you get to ask another.


----------



## CSM

oh yeah ...one more thing...wasn't Lully an Italian? (born in Florence I believe)
though he did live in France .

Your story makes sense as Lully lived in the 1600's. The Brits may have conviently "forgotten"  who wrote it.


----------



## padisha emperor

> According to the French encyclopaedia, Quid, the music is by Giam Battista Lulli (Jean-Baptiste Lully in the French form). It was loosely based on a hymn sung when the (French) king arrived at an event, Domine Salvum Fac Regem. When Louis XIV was scheduled to open the educational institution at St-Cyr (1686), his mistress (later, queen), the Marquise de Maintenon, commissioned Lully to write the tune to be sung by the pupils as Dieu Protège le Roi. The French, apparently, did not use it again until 1745 at which time the Old Pretender, claiming to be King James III of England, was organising his rebellion from France (he lived at St-Germain-de-Laye). Madame de Maintenon presented him with the words and music as his National Anthem. (It is not clear who wrote the English words but the implication is that Mme de Maintenon either wrote them herself or commissioned them.) The song was sung for the first time in Britain when Bonnie Prince Charlie landed in Scotland. There are apparently some legal testaments to this story.
> BTW England has never officially adopted a national anthem even though this song was the first "national anthem" and the song that started the craze that other countries followed, first by translating the English text and later by getting more creative and writing original works.



http://ingeb.org/songs/godsaveo.html



> Imagine, if you will, 300 well-born ladies sweetly singing (if 300 of anything can sound sweet) God Save the... Ooops... Sauvez le roi, as Louis XIV wandered in on a visit. Louis had had an unpleasant operation and was just getting back on his feet. This was the grand opening of the St. Cyr School for young women created for the daughters of the down-at-the-heels petty aristocracy. Lully wrote the music but that has been lost. The school was the brain-child of Mme de Maintenon -- the king's mistress -- who, by now, was secretly his wife. (Things could be complicated in the 17th century.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The French text is by Mme de Brinon a great pal of Mme de Maintenon.
> 
> Grand Dieu sauvez le roi
> Grand Dieu vengez le roi
> Vive le roi.
> Qu'à jamais glorieux
> Louis victorieux
> Voie ses ennemis toujours soumis
> Vive le roi.
> 
> The English text is anonymous.
> 
> God Save our Gracious King.
> Long live our noble King.
> God save the King.
> Send him victorious,
> Happy and glorious,
> Long to reign over us
> God save the King.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> Mitford in her book The Sun King says that this was the direct source of God Save The King. The author of the English words is really unknown.



http://www.classicalarchives.com/articles/article0012.html


Jean-Baptise Lully was born in Florence, yes. 
He has italian origins, but was French (maybe he was french as soon as he was born, or get the nationality later, I don't know)


----------



## padisha emperor

Ok, next question....

hmmm...

your question CSM, gives to me an idea : 


How many british soldiers were killed and wounded during the FIRST DAY of the french-british offensive of La Somme, 1916 ?


----------



## IControlThePast

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Ok, next question....
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> your question CSM, gives to me an idea :
> 
> 
> How many british soldiers were killed and wounded during the FIRST DAY of the french-british offensive of La Somme, 1916 ?



I think about 50,000 or so sounds right.  I seem to remember the artillery bombardment beforehand which only scarred up the ground, and then the failure the "creeping barrage."


----------



## padisha emperor

Yes : 

20,000 Killed
35,000 wounded.


In only ONE DAY !!!  

Your turn, IControlThePast


----------



## IControlThePast

A CIA backed coup overthrew this Democratic Government on 9/11.  Who was the leader that was overthrown, what country, and what year.  In all fairness, the leader was a Marxist so we don't know how long the country would have stayed Democratic.


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> A CIA backed coup overthrew this Democratic Government on 9/11.  Who was the leader that was overthrown, what country, and what year.  In all fairness, the leader was a Marxist so we don't know how long the country would have stayed Democratic.



Chile? Allende


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Chile? Allende


  Yep


----------



## Annie

IControlThePast said:
			
		

> Yep



 I remember that Chile and Iranian students uprising and Chicago heat and Monica's 'designs' were the only news that summer.  If only we knew what was to come in the fall, we could have enjoyed the lull.

The US Civil War was the most costly in US lives. There were several new inventions that contributed to that, which also serve as a harbinger of what WWI would look like when it came. 

Name at least 3 of the 'weapons' or new devices that were introduced during the war.


----------



## padisha emperor

armoured boat, machine guns, rifles loeaded not by the gun (easier and better to load), repetition rifle (winchester with 15 bullets).  ??


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> armoured boat, machine guns, *rifles loeaded not by the gun (easier and better to load)*, repetition rifle (winchester with 15 bullets).  ??



Not sure what the bold means, translation problem I'm sure. You got three anyways. I think probably the most important would include razor wire, (see trench warfare). That together with the introduction of the machine gun.


----------



## padisha emperor

for the rifle : rifle loaded by the stick (not sure it's the correct word, but for "crosse de fusil" i got "stick of rifle"), not by the top of the gun (like before).

For the armoured boat, in fact, it was introduce for the first time during the Crimea war, 1856, and it was the french boat "La Gloire", built under the impulsion of Dupuy de Lôme... 

But I forgot the Davidley, I believe it was the first submarine used during war ops.

Anyway, great question.

Then, my turn ...


I have no idea yet (or you'ld find them boring  ), so ask a question Kathianne


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> for the rifle : rifle loaded by the stick (not sure it's the correct word, but for "crosse de fusil" i got "stick of rifle"), not by the top of the gun (like before).
> 
> For the armoured boat, in fact, it was introduce for the first time during the Crimea war, 1856, and it was the french boat "La Gloire", built under the impulsion of Dupuy de Lôme...
> 
> But I forgot the Davidley, I believe it was the first submarine used during war ops.
> 
> Anyway, great question.
> 
> Then, my turn ...
> 
> 
> I have no idea yet (or you'ld find them boring  ), so ask a question Kathianne




Hardly boring, rather I haven't a clue without looking them up! But I'll give one anyways. 


This British immigrant to the American colonies really, really did NOT like monarchy. No doubt, this was formed from his many failures in Britain. He was a Deist. He met Franklin in Britain, who encouraged him to emigrate. His political bent started before he hit the colonies.

Once here, he wrote many tracts, but one very famous one, which could be said to have lit the fire for Revolution.

Who was he and what was the tract?


----------



## onedomino

_Common Sense_ by Thomas Paine


----------



## Annie

onedomino said:
			
		

> _Common Sense_ by Thomas Paine



Your turn!


----------



## onedomino

What southern city did not celebrate the 4th of July for 79 years after the end of the Civil War?


----------



## Annie

onedomino said:
			
		

> What southern city did not celebrate the 4th of July for 79 years after the end of the Civil War?



Charleston?


----------



## onedomino

Good guess, but incorrect.


----------



## Annie

onedomino said:
			
		

> Good guess, but incorrect.



OK, Atlanta?


----------



## onedomino

I'll tell you because I must go. The answer is Vicksburg, Mississippi. Your turn.


----------



## Annie

onedomino said:
			
		

> I'll tell you because I must go. The answer is Vicksburg, Mississippi. Your turn.



Hey, I would have got there. Just trying not to google.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey, I would have got there. Just trying not to google.



Youngest person to have served as President of US.


----------



## IControlThePast

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Youngest person to have served as President of US.



Kennedy?


----------



## Semper Fi

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Youngest person to have served as President of US.




Theodore Roosevelt.


----------



## Annie

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Theodore Roosevelt.



Correct! :clap1: Your turn.


----------



## USViking

Semper Fi loses his turn for disappearing for over a day.


*Question:*
Number of Israeli commandos killed in the Entebbe rescue operation.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Semper Fi loses his turn for disappearing for over a day.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Number of Israeli commandos killed in the Entebbe rescue operation.


None?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> None?


Incorrect.


----------



## no1tovote4

USViking said:
			
		

> Semper Fi loses his turn for disappearing for over a day.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Number of Israeli commandos killed in the Entebbe rescue operation.



1. Benjamin Netanyahu's brother Lt. Colonel Yoni Netanyahu.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Incorrect.



Dang! 1? (Method to my madness!)


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dang! 1? (Method to my madness!)


Yes- the one man killed was the commanding officer, Jonathan Netanyahu,
brother of future Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu.


----------



## no1tovote4

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes- the one man killed was the commanding officer, Jonathan Netanyahu,
> brother of future Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu.



Hey!  You missed my post.  Yoni Netanyahu was killed because the plans did not include one door that they had to get through.  Yoni ran discraction while the others went through the door.


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> 1. Benjamin Netanyahu's brother Lt. Colonel Yoni Netanyahu.



So go for it!


----------



## USViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Hey!  You missed my post.  Yoni Netanyahu was killed because the plans did not include one door that they had to get through.  Yoni ran discraction while the others went through the door.



Sorry to have missed it. We've had a few repeats here.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> So go for it!



Yes- Dr. No's turn!


----------



## no1tovote4

What and whom was Walt Whitman talking about when he stated, "There are some deeds, crimes, that are forgivable....This is not one of them."?


----------



## USViking

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> What and whom was Walt Whitman talking about when he stated, "There are some deeds, crimes, that are forgivable....This is not one of them."?


The assasination of Lincoln?


----------



## no1tovote4

USViking said:
			
		

> The assasination of Lincoln?



Nope....


----------



## padisha emperor

slavery ?
crucifixion of Jesus ?


----------



## no1tovote4

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> slavery ?
> crucifixion of Jesus ?




No...

I'll give a hint.

It had to do with a prison.


----------



## padisha emperor

perpetual detention ?

(or it is with a special jail ? or not at all these things ?)


----------



## no1tovote4

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> perpetual detention ?
> 
> (or it is with a special jail ? or not at all these things ?)



Another hint:
Wartime prison.


----------



## no1tovote4

Time for me to go...

Anybody want the answer?


----------



## padisha emperor

I have not it.


----------



## no1tovote4

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I have not it.



Do ya want it?  Or I can give a big hint.


----------



## padisha emperor

Give it, but i'm not sure to find


----------



## no1tovote4

This had to do with a particular prison during the US Civil War in Andersonville.  The stunning pictures would put you in mind of what happened during the Holocaust.


----------



## no1tovote4

Since I am leaving and not likely to be back until Tuesday.  I will provide the answer so the quiz can move on without me.  I am positive some of you would have come up with it before long...


Here is a good site you can visit to learn about it...

http://www.cr.nps.gov/seac/andearch.htm

It has links to the historical background of the prison and photographs that I found astounding...


----------



## padisha emperor

I search on google. Hard jail. I also saw that's a movie was made about it.


Question : 

What France and UK decided together on may, the 10th, 1861 ?

(please try to find, not google to quickly   )


----------



## 5stringJeff

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I search on google. Hard jail. I also saw that's a movie was made about it.
> 
> 
> Question :
> 
> What France and UK decided together on may, the 10th, 1861 ?
> 
> (please try to find, not google to quickly   )



Not to recognize the Confederacy?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Not sure what the bold means, translation problem I'm sure. You got three anyways. I think probably the most important would include razor wire, (see trench warfare). That together with the introduction of the machine gun.



Kathianne, he's talking about breach-loading guns, as opposed to muzzle loading guns.  Muzzle-loaders are ones where you ram the bullet down the length of the muzzle before each shot.  A breach loader allowed a soldier to pop a cartridge into the barrel, close the breach, and fire.  This allowed repeater rifles, machine guns, etc.


----------



## padisha emperor

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> Kathianne, he's talking about breach-loading guns, as opposed to muzzle loading guns.  Muzzle-loaders are ones where you ram the bullet down the length of the muzzle before each shot.  A breach loader allowed a soldier to pop a cartridge into the barrel, close the breach, and fire.  This allowed repeater rifles, machine guns, etc.




exactly, thanks a lot ! (stupid automatic translator )

For your answer, it's not really that, but it's really not far. If nobody gives the exact answer, you'll have the "point"


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> exactly, thanks a lot ! (stupid automatic translator )
> 
> For your answer, it's not really that, but it's really not far. If nobody gives the exact answer, you'll have the "point"



Did they declare neutrality?


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Did they declare neutrality?



That's probably it.


----------



## padisha emperor

yes Kathianne, you got it !


----------



## padisha emperor

No new questions, so...

Last Great Master of the Temple Order. Burnt by Philippe IV le Bel in 1314.



(PS : congratulations Said1 for miss Canada as miss universe   )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No new questions, so...
> 
> Last Great Master of the Temple Order. Burnt by Philippe IV le Bel in 1314.


Jacques de Molay.

I could not recall his name, and had to google, even though he was the subject of a history quiz question on another board several months ago.






> (PS : congratulations Said1 for miss Canada as miss universe   )


Whatever else you may say about them, Canadian women are good looking!




*Question:*
Future French Marshall who served under Napoleon very early in their careers at Toulon. He was distinguished as a subordinate, much less successful in independent command. He survived the wars, was pardoned, and was a representative of the French government at the coronation of Queen Victoria.


----------



## padisha emperor

Jean de Dieu SOULT.


(I think it's him, he was famuos to lead an army as subordinate than as chief.

Excellent officer, great marshall. (awesome job at Austerlitz, and also great at Iena and Eylau).

And he was pardonated after the Napoleonic wars, and become minister under the Monarchy.


If it's correct, I have also a question then


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Jean de Dieu SOULT.
> 
> 
> (I think it's him, he was famuos to lead an army as subordinate than as chief.
> 
> Excellent officer, great marshall. (awesome job at Austerlitz, and also great at Iena and Eylau).
> 
> And he was pardonated after the Napoleonic wars, and become minister under the Monarchy.
> 
> 
> If it's correct, I have also a question then



Indeed you do have a question!


----------



## padisha emperor

it was him ?  good.



Napoleon's marshall, he was UNDEFEATED.
He was with Napoleon since the Egypt.
Victorious against Prussia at Auerstaedt, the same day of the battle of Iena, he fought at one against two but win all the same.

Napoleon gave to him a lot of admiration, and some people said about this marshall : "maybe a Caesar of the Caesars".




It's one of the most famous, a real great stratege and leader. Faithfull to Napoleon until the second abdication.

Who is he ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> it was him ?  good.
> 
> 
> 
> Napoleon's marshall, he was UNDEFEATED.
> He was with Napoleon since the Egypt.
> Victorious against Prussia at Auerstaedt, the same day of the battle of Iena, he fought at one against two but win all the same.
> 
> Napoleon gave to him a lot of admiration, and some people said about this marshall : "maybe a Caesar of the Caesars".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the most famous, a real great stratege and leader. Faithfull to Napoleon until the second abdication.
> 
> Who is he ?



He is big, brave, bad, bald Davout.

Created Duke of Auerstadt, for the name of the battle where he engaged
the bulk of the Prussian army which Napoleon mistakenly thought he himself was engaging simulataneously at Jena.




*Question:*

A king once invited a philosopher to dinner. 

The philosopher's two letter reply was a trans-liguistic pun:

"Ja" (ie "J'ai grand appetit"(sp?) in French).

Who was the king, and who was the philosopher?


----------



## padisha emperor

Frederic II the Great of Prussia and Voltaire ?




> The philosopher's two letter reply was a trans-liguistic pun:
> 
> "Ja" (ie "J'ai grand appetit"(sp?) in French).



??
sorry, I don't understand what does it mean (what is the relation between the "JA" and the "j'ai grand appétit")


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Frederic II the Great of Prussia and Voltaire ?


Excellent!






> ??
> sorry, I don't understand what does it mean (what is the relation between the "JA" and the "j'ai grand appétit")


"J"= pronounced the same as "j'ai"
Also= big, large letter "J".

"a"= small letter "a"
Also= pronounced the same as "appetit".

ie "I have a big appetite" in English.

And "Ja" means "yes" in German- ie "Yes" (I accept the invitation).


----------



## padisha emperor

The 30 Years War started in this city. By an "original" event, in 1618.

What was this event, and this city ?

(USViking,  sorry for beeing late, and your "french ersatz" was not so bad   )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The 30 Years War started in this city. By an "original" event, in 1618.
> 
> What was this event, and this city ?
> 
> (USViking,  sorry for beeing late, and your "french ersatz" was not so bad   )



I may be way off here, but was it the "Defenestration of Prague"?


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> I may be way off here, but was it the "Defenestration of Prague"?



Google tells me this answer is correct.



*Question:*

The greatest Swedish commander of the Thirty Years War my have been 
*this general*, rather than Gustavus Adolphus.

Late in the war, he greatly improved his side's postion with a complete rout of Imperial forces at the battle of Jankow. 

He was often crippled by gout, and had to exercise his command from a litter.


----------



## padisha emperor

you got it, it was the defenestration of Prague.


(a local speciality, they did it agin during the cold war's years  )


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Google tells me this answer is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> The greatest Swedish commander of the Thirty Years War my have been
> *this general*, rather than Gustavus Adolphus.
> 
> Late in the war, he greatly improved his side's postion with a complete rout of Imperial forces at the battle of Jankow.
> 
> He was often crippled by gout, and had to exercise his command from a litter.




Tilly ?

(the two generals of the 30 years war, except the french ones and Gustave Adolphe, are him and Wallenstein)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Tilly ?


Ach!- Tilly was an Imperial general, twice defeated by Gustavus Adolphus
(at Breitenfeld, GA's first great victory of the war, and at Lech, where he was mortally wounded).






> (the two generals of the 30 years war, except the french ones and Gustave Adolphe, are him and Wallenstein)


My reading leaves me with the impression the Swedish general I am hinting at was second to none as a great captain of the Thirty Years War. He attained prominence I think over 10 years after most of the more famous non- French generals had died.


----------



## padisha emperor

I don't know; Tilly, Wallenstein for the Empire, Condé and Turenne for France and Gustave-Adolphe were the only i know.

who was it ?
  Or maybe, you may give some hint


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I don't know; Tilly, Wallenstein for the Empire, Condé and Turenne for France and Gustave-Adolphe were the only i know.
> 
> who was it ?
> Or maybe, you may give some hint




Lennart Torstensson- he showed great ability first as a subordinate in command of the Swedish army's artillery, and later as CC of all Swedish forces, during which he won several decisive victories over Imperial forces, as well as against Denmark in a separate war.

Here is one link with his bio:

http://encyclopedia.thefreedictionary.com/Lennart Torstensson

Someone else go ahead and ask a question.


----------



## padisha emperor

I really didn't know him. Thanks   


Blenheim is a famous battle for English, in 1704, here won the prince Eugène (traitror ) and Malborourgh against the French. But one year before, in 1703, the Maréchal de Villars, a great french officer, won also here against the Austrians, and in 1800, the general Moreau defeated the Austrian army.

What is the other name of Blenheim of 1703 and 1800 ? (in France the searched name is also use for the battle of 1704).

hint : german name, city on the Danube


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I really didn't know him. Thanks
> 
> 
> Blenheim is a famous battle for English, in 1704, here won the prince Eugène (traitror ) and Malborourgh against the French. But one year before, in 1703, the Maréchal de Villars, a great french officer, won also here against the Austrians, and in 1800, the general Moreau defeated the Austrian army.
> 
> What is the other name of Blenheim of 1703 and 1800 ? (in France the searched name is also use for the battle of 1704).
> 
> hint : german name, city on the Danube



I believe Moreau's most famous victory was Hohenlinden- is that what you're looking for?


----------



## padisha emperor

the searched battle of Moreau was during the same year as Hohenlinden.

It's also a city in Bavaria.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the searched battle of Moreau was during the same year as Hohenlinden.
> 
> It's also a city in Bavaria.




I'm afraid I don't know this one.

I'll google in a few hours if no one else gets it.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I don't know this one.
> 
> I'll google in a few hours if no one else gets it.




don't be afraid : the English gave to it an other name, Blenheim. But for the 3 battles engaged here, the 2 victories and the defeat - "blenheim" - , the French give an other name, name of the city. It's like Borodino and La Moskowa : the 2 names are used.

 

If nobody get it, and if you don't fnd it on google, go on and ask a question if I'm not connected. I will give the answer later


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> don't be afraid : the English gave to it an other name, Blenheim. But for the 3 battles engaged here, the 2 victories and the defeat - "blenheim" - , the French give an other name, name of the city. It's like Borodino and La Moskowa : the 2 names are used.
> 
> 
> 
> If nobody get it, and if you don't fnd it on google, go on and ask a question if I'm not connected. I will give the answer later



Numerous googles on "Moreau" and 'Blenheim", failed to produce an answer.

My Encyclopedia Brittanica article on the Napoleonic wars  mentions a battle
of Engen won by Moreau in 1800. Is that it?


----------



## padisha emperor

Höchstädt.

1703 : Maréchal de Villars won against Austria.
1704 : victory of Prince Eugène de Savoie-Carignan and Malborourgh (Blenheim for the English)
1800 : victory of Moreau against Austria



go on, USViking


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Höchstädt.
> 
> 1703 : Maréchal de Villars won against Austria.
> 1704 : victory of Prince Eugène de Savoie-Carignan and Malborourgh (Blenheim for the English)
> 1800 : victory of Moreau against Austria
> 
> 
> 
> go on, USViking



So Moreau had a very good year in 1800!

Let's get away from central Europe, and military history.


*Question:*

First woman to serve in the UK House of Commons,
she was born in Danville, Virginia, USA.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> So Moreau had a very good year in 1800!
> 
> Let's get away from central Europe, and military history.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> First woman to serve in the UK House of Commons,
> she was born in Danville, Virginia, USA.


Lady Astor-Became 'Lady' after, though I doubt Winston agreed with that!


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Lady Astor-Became 'Lady' after, though I doubt Winston agreed with that!



I'll pass on the question.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll pass on the question.



Anyone else want a shot?


----------



## padisha emperor

Swiss citizen, he founded an organisation to rescue the wounded soldiers during the war, after the bloody battle of Solferino - 1959 - where Napoleon III defeated the austrian army (or was it during Magenta, same year same result ? don't remember....nevermind...)


>>Name of the organisation, and above all of this Swiss (he got the Nobel Prize of the peace)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Swiss citizen, he founded an organisation to rescue the wounded soldiers during the war, after the bloody battle of Solferino - 1959 - where Napoleon III defeated the austrian army (or was it during Magenta, same year same result ? don't remember....nevermind...)
> 
> 
> >>Name of the organisation, and above all of this Swiss (he got the Nobel Prize of the peace)



Dunant & Red Cross.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Dunant & Red Cross.



Red Cross was Barton? Way before 1959.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Red Cross was Barton? Way before 1959.



Typo on 1959- must have been 1859.

I am sure Dunant was at least a cofounder of the Red Cross, and that he won a Nobel Peace prize for it, I believe the first one.

So:

*Question:*
*Wife of Augustus*, she was trashed by the Roman historians Tacitus and Seutonius, whose works were the basis for Robert Graves _I Claudius _ much later.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Typo on 1959- must have been 1859.
> 
> I am sure Dunant was at least a cofounder of the Red Cross, and that he won a Nobel Peace prize for it, I believe the first one.
> 
> So:
> 
> *Question:*
> *Wife of Augustus*, she was trashed by the Roman historians Tacitus and Seutonius, whose works were the basis for Robert Graves _I Claudius _ much later.


Right you are:


> The International Red Cross
> 
> When Miss Barton sailed for Europe in 1869, she found there an even wider field for service. Friends in Geneva, Switzerland introduced her to the Red Cross idea, and she read for the first time the famous book, A Memory of Solferino by Henry Dunant, founder of the Red Cross Movement. The first treaty embodying Dunant's idea had been drawn up in Geneva in 1864. (This was called variously the Geneva Treaty, the Red Cross Treaty, and the Geneva Convention.) Later Miss Barton fought hard and successfully for the signing of this treaty by the United States.
> 
> A more immediate call to action came to her with the outbreak of the Franco-Prussian War in 1870. Though not yet allied to the Red Cross, she knew the needs of war and went to the war zone with volunteers of the International Red Cross. To protect herself with the internationally accepted symbol, she used a red ribbon she was wearing and made a cross to pin on her coat. It was characteristic that the first Red Cross symbol she wore was one she made herself. She helped to distribute relief supplies to the destitute in the conquered city of Strasbourg and elsewhere in France.
> 
> Founding and Leading the American Red Cross
> 
> After she returned to the United States, Miss Barton corresponded with Red Cross officials in Switzerland. They looked on her as the natural leader for carrying the Red Cross Movement to this country and for influencing the United States government to sign the Geneva Treaty.
> 
> In 1877, the head of the International Committee of the Red Cross sent her a letter addressed to the President of the United States, asking her to present it. Although she presented the letter, the administration of President Hayes looked on the Geneva Treaty as a possible "entangling alliance." She was determined and kept her efforts until President Arthur signed and the Senate ratified the treaty in 1882.
> 
> In 1881, Miss Barton and a group of supporters formed the American Association of the Red Cross as a District of Columbia corporation. Reincorporated as the American National Red Cross in 1893, the organization was given a charter by Congress in 1900 and in 1905. The 1905 charter and its amendments provide a basis for today's American Red Cross and nurture close working relations between the federal government and the American Red Cross.


----------



## padisha emperor

> Wife of Augustus, she was trashed by the Roman historians Tacitus and Seutonius, whose works were the basis for Robert Graves I Claudius much later.



It is Livie, isn't it ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> It is Livie, isn't it ?




Livia in English.

What would the French be for the author Livy- Livy?

Your question.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Livia in English.
> 
> What would the French be for the author Livy- Livy?
> 
> Your question.



?

Name of the greek stratege at Salamine


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Name of the greek stratege at Salamine



Themistocles was the Athenian leader who forced the engagement.


----------



## padisha emperor

very correct answer  

your turn


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

*Poet* who composed the epitaph at the monument for the Greek dead at Thermopolae (very loosely translated):

_Go tell Sparta, traveller passing by, 
That here, obedient to her laws, we lie._


----------



## padisha emperor

I know that Herodote wrote about the Thermopyles, but I don't think it's him, uh ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I know that Herodote wrote about the Thermopyles, but I don't think it's him, uh ?



No, this was a poet whose few surviving fragments enjoy a high reputation to this day.

The only hints I can think of are that he was born on the island of Cos and died in Sicliy, was a younger contemporary of the poet Anacreon, and for a time enjoyed the patronage of the Athenian tyrants Piesistratus, Hippias, and Hipparchus.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> *Poet* who composed the epitaph at the monument for the Greek dead at Thermopolae (very loosely translated):
> 
> _Go tell Sparta, traveller passing by,
> That here, obedient to her laws, we lie._


The answer is *Simonides.*



Let's try another *Question:*

*US Vice President* who greatest claim to fame was coining the phrase:

"What this country needs is a good five-cent cigar"
(the answer is googlable).


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> The answer is *Simonides.*
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try another *Question:*
> 
> *US Vice President* who greatest claim to fame was coining the phrase:
> 
> "What this country needs is a good five-cent cigar"
> (the answer is googlable).


Thomas Riley Marshall
Pass the question...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thomas Riley Marshall
> Pass the question...



Aw c'mon, Kathianne- ask a question!


----------



## Annie

Ok, but you all seem to like to go obscure. One of the writer's of the Federalist Papers, especially regarding the legislative branch. He was a delegate to the Convention, but gave a heck of a speech, that would form the basis for his contributions...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, but you all seem to like to go obscure. One of the writer's of the Federalist Papers, especially regarding the legislative branch. He was a delegate to the Convention, but gave a heck of a speech, that would form the basis for his contributions...



Eenie, meenie, minie, moe-

Madison?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Eenie, meenie, minie, moe-
> 
> Madison?



Nope, not quite that famous.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nope, not quite that famous.



Jay was the least famous.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Jay was the least famous.



No he wasn't. There are schools named for him. LOL


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No he wasn't. There are schools named for him. LOL



I would say he is less well known than either Madison or Hamilton.

Which one is correct?


----------



## 5stringJeff

That leaves Hamilton!  I would have guessed that anyway from a previous post!


----------



## USViking

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> That leaves Hamilton!  I would have guessed that anyway from a previous post!



Take a question, bro'.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Take a question, bro'.


Just for you all smarty pants, James Wilson!   

http://odur.let.rug.nl/~usa/D/1776-1800/federalist/antixx.htm


----------



## 5stringJeff

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Just for you all smarty pants, James Wilson!
> 
> http://odur.let.rug.nl/~usa/D/1776-1800/federalist/antixx.htm



According to that link, Wilson was an author of the Anti-Federalist Papers, not the Federalist papers, as you asked in your question.


----------



## Annie

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> According to that link, Wilson was an author of the Anti-Federalist Papers, not the Federalist papers, as you asked in your question.



Jeff you are so right! Clunk me on the head. 
Ask away!


----------



## USViking

We'll let Gop Jeff break in with a question later.



*Question:*

*Composer/translater of the Vulgate (Latin) Bible*, which was the sole Bible for Western Christendom for 12 centuries, and the sole liturgical Roman Catholic Bible for 16 centuries.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> We'll let Gop Jeff break in with a question later.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> *Composer/translater of the Vulgate (Latin) Bible*, which was the sole Bible for Western Christendom for 12 centuries, and the sole liturgical Roman Catholic Bible for 16 centuries.



help me out here, are we speaking Hebrew into Latin?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> help me out here, are we speaking Hebrew into Latin?



He would have had to be in full command of both Hebrew (OT) and Greek (NT); the translation was into Latin.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> He would have had to be in full command of both Hebrew (OT) and Greek (NT); the translation was into Latin.


Augustine?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Augustine?



No, although they were contemporaries, and I think personally acquainted.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> No, although they were contemporaries, and I think personally acquainted.


Aquinas?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Aquinas?



No, sorry- I do not think the man I am thinking of has the same highest stature as an original theologian as Augustine and Aquinas do.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> No, sorry- I do not think the man I am thinking of has the same highest stature as an original theologian as Augustine and Aquinas do.


Ok, St. Jerome.


----------



## Annie

Early 20th C progressive writer. His first 'hit' was self-published, after several rejections. He enjoyed continued success as a writer, but less as a politician.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Early 20th C progressive writer. His first 'hit' was self-published, after several rejections. He enjoyed continued success as a writer, but less as a politician.



Guess: Lincoln Steffens?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Guess: Lincoln Steffens?


No, but of the right era. Both were muckrakers.


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No, but of the right era. Both were muckrakers.


Sinclair Lewis


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Sinclair Lewis


1/2 right. Dead giveaway!


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Sinclair Lewis





			
				Kathianne said:
			
		

> 1/2 right. Dead giveaway!



Upton Sinclair.



*Question:*

In the first decade of the 20th century the power of the UK House of Lords
was finally and completely emasculated.

This was accomplished by a threat posed by the House of Commons, acting in conjunction with the king, who had the sole power to carry out the threat.

What was the threat?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Upton Sinclair.
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> In the first decade of the 20th century the power of the UK House of Lords
> was finally and completely emasculated.
> 
> This was accomplished by a threat posed by the House of Commons, acting in conjunction with the king, who had the sole power to carry out the threat.
> 
> What was the threat?



George V was king, right?


----------



## Annie

George was going to appoint enough liberal peerages to push through what the Tories wanted regarding reform. The House of Lords gave in.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> George was going to appoint enough liberal peerages to push through what the Tories wanted regarding reform. The House of Lords gave in.



Right you are!


----------



## Annie

We'll try to make this a bit more clear. In ancient Egypt, two geographically dissimilar civilizations had arisen. They were eventually united. An article that each had, was redeveloped to symbolize the uniting into one large Egyptian civilization. 

What was that article that was used symobolically? How did it do so? Who was the first pharoh over unified Egypt?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This article was used to symbolize the joining of two civilizations in ancient Egypt. What was it? How was did it symbolize the joining?



Wh-a-a-a-t?!

You may as well give a big, fat hint; no, several of them, because no one is going to get this!

Well, I may be underestimating the others, and should speak for myself. Why don't you wait about 12 hrs, and then post some hints.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Wh-a-a-a-t?!
> 
> You may as well give a big, fat hint; no, several of them, because no one is going to get this!
> 
> Well, I may be underestimating the others, and should speak for myself. Why don't you wait about 12 hrs, and then post some hints.


Hey my dear, tried to make it more understandable, did it help?


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey my dear, tried to make it more understandable, did it help?


Hint: United Upper and Lower Egypt.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hint: United Upper and Lower Egypt.


Oh well, it was the crown:

One had been white, one had been red. After unification they incorporated both colors. The pharoh was Menes, according to the 6th grade text I use and this site:

http://users.bigpond.net.au/bstone/pharaohs.htm


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh well, it was the crown:
> 
> One had been white, one had been red. After unification they incorporated both colors. The pharoh was Menes, according to the 6th grade text I use and this site:
> 
> http://users.bigpond.net.au/bstone/pharaohs.htm



I know next to nothing about ancient Egypt; I should brush up on it.

Let's give someone else a chance to ask a question.

I may ask one Fri. if no one else does.


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Oh well, it was the crown:
> 
> One had been white, one had been red. After unification they incorporated both colors. The pharoh was Menes, according to the 6th grade text I use and this site:
> 
> http://users.bigpond.net.au/bstone/pharaohs.htm



damned, I knew it ! I believe it was called PSCHENT. (the double crown).

Question : Battle in the Greek Antiquity. 
The winner general, a Theban, was a bright military, and won against an ennemy army - Spartes - with less soldiers than it, by application of a strategic principe, like Napoleon (a famous principe)

What was this battle ? the name of this general ? this principe ? (if you get only the 2 first, it would be ok, and then ask a question  )


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> damned, I knew it ! I believe it was called PSCHENT. (the double crown).
> 
> Question : Battle in the Greek Antiquity.
> The winner general, a Theban, was a bright military, and won against an ennemy army - Spartes - with less soldiers than it, by application of a strategic principe, like Napoleon (a famous principe)
> 
> What was this battle ? the name of this general ? this principe ? (if you get only the 2 first, it would be ok, and then ask a question  )


Epaminondas was the general? Battle of Leuctra? 

I'll wait to see if that is correct.


----------



## padisha emperor

correct.

Go on  
the strategical principe was the concentration of the forces in one point, so, you take the advantage even if you have less soldiers. The domination in one place on the battlefield.


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> correct.
> 
> Go on
> the strategical principe was the concentration of the forces in one point, so, you take the advantage even if you have less soldiers. The domination in one place on the battlefield.



Hey PE, while I don't think you know current events all that well,  you sure know your history!  

Easy one:

What do these ancient civilizations have as the root of their emergence as civilizations?

Mesopotamia, Egypt, India, China?


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Hey PE, while I don't think you know current events all that well,  you sure know your history!
> 
> Easy one:
> 
> What do these ancient civilizations have as the root of their emergence as civilizations?
> 
> Mesopotamia, Egypt, India, China?



They all started alongside rivers
Mesopotamia - Tigris and Euphrates
Egypt - the Nile
India - the Indus
China - the Yangste or Yellow River (?) ---- I may be wrong as to which one


----------



## KarlMarx

gotta run.... if I'm correct, here's mine

Name the architect of the first stone building in the world..... (hint.... it's a pyramid)

otherwise, nevermind


----------



## Annie

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> gotta run.... if I'm correct, here's mine
> 
> Name the architect of the first stone building in the world..... (hint.... it's a pyramid)
> 
> otherwise, nevermind


You were correct, question on the table. 

Name the architect of the first stone building in the world..... (hint.... it's a pyramid)


----------



## Said1

I know Snefru was one of the better known builders of the Pyramid Age, but don't know if  he was the first.


----------



## KarlMarx

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know Sneferu was one of the better known builders of the Pyramid Age, but don't know if  he was the first.


True, but Sneferu was a pharaoh, not an architect. But you are correct, he is the first pharaoh to have built a true pyramid (as opposed to the step pyramid shapes up until then)... He also built three pyramids, all of which exist today... the "fallen" pyramid at Meidum, the "Bent" and "Red" Pyramids at Dahshur. You have to give the man credit for persistence. It was because of him that the Egyptians learned how to build true pyramids.

His son was Khufu, AKA "Cheops" to the Greeks, the pharaoh responsible for the building of the Great Pyramid.


----------



## padisha emperor

Is there not also Djozer ?


----------



## KarlMarx

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Is there not also Djozer ?


OK, you're almost there, who was Djozer's architect? If you know that, you win the prize!!


----------



## padisha emperor

I don't know  

I will google if nobody answers


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I don't know
> 
> I will google if nobody answers


Imhotep. He was the architect, also considered nearly a god. 

If that is right, I'll pass the question.


----------



## KarlMarx

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Imhotep. He was the architect, also considered nearly a god.
> 
> If that is right, I'll pass the question.



Very good! Yes, answer is Imhotep, architect of the Step Pyramid at Saqquara (meaning "city of the Sokar - the god of the dead). His master was Djozer, pharaoh of the Third Dynasty. Also correct is that he was worshipped as a god during the Late Period, perhaps even as recently as the New Kingdom (Dynasty 18 or later).


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said she passed her turn for the question, so :


Which Maréchal of Napoleon became King of Sweden under the name of Chalres the XIVth - his descendants still rule on Sweden - ?
(easy)


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Kathianne said she passed her turn for the question, so :
> 
> 
> Which Maréchal of Napoleon became King of Sweden under the name of Chalres the XIVth - his descendants still rule on Sweden - ?
> (easy)



I hate my computer! 2nd try. PE, I love you for history. :kiss2: My questions tend to sound like a school marm, with that acknowledgement let me say I pass often because PE, Said1, and Viking offer interesting questions. PE, can next time you try to do something other than Europe, especially France? Thanks. 

Question on the table:
Which Maréchal of Napoleon became King of Sweden under the name of Charles the XIVth - his descendants still rule on Sweden - ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Kathianne said she passed her turn for the question, so :
> 
> 
> Which Maréchal of Napoleon became King of Sweden under the name of Chalres the XIVth - his descendants still rule on Sweden - ?
> (easy)



Bernadotte.

One reason I know of him is that I read quite a good novel about him and his girlfriend (wife?) _Desiree_, who was also Napoleon's honey for a while.

I really wish Kathianne would take her turn. Her questions are just as good as anyone's. I'll wait and see if she obliges.


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I hate my computer! 2nd try. PE, I love you for history. :kiss2: My questions tend to sound like a school marm, with that acknowledgement let me say I pass often because PE, Said1, and Viking offer interesting questions. PE, can next time you try to do something other than Europe, especially France? Thanks.
> 
> Question on the table:
> Which Maréchal of Napoleon became King of Sweden under the name of Charles the XIVth - his descendants still rule on Sweden - ?



Perfect, USViking, as usual

of course, my next question will be out of France and Europe, but you certainly understand that i know better France and Europe History than others.
and my role as the "French of the board" is to give you some informations about my country and my old continent  

(what is the problem with your computer ?)


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Perfect, USViking, as usual
> 
> of course, my next question will be out of France and Europe, but you certainly understand that i know better France and Europe History than others.
> and my role as the "French of the board" is to give you some informations about my country and my old continent
> 
> (what is the problem with your computer ?)


 I don't know the problem with my computer, otherwise I'd fix it! 
It keeps cutting me offline. (DSL!) Arrrgggg  :firing:


----------



## padisha emperor

This portuguese explorator gave its name to a New Mexico city. Who is it ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> This portuguese explorator gave its name to a New Mexico city. Who is it ?



Albuquerque?

I thought that was a Basque name.

Been there- not real pretty unless you are wild about sand and bare rock. 

Nearby Santa Fe, Los Alamos, and the Sangre de Christo Mountains are beautiful, though.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Albuquerque?
> 
> I thought that was a Basque name.
> 
> Been there- not real pretty unless you are wild about sand and bare rock.
> 
> Nearby Santa Fe, Los Alamos, and the Sangre de Christo Mountains are beautiful, though.




it was Albuquerque  

your turn


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Mythical Seven Cities of _ (fill in the blank), of what is now the US Southwest, supposedly paved with gold, and such; searched for and never found by the Conquistadors.


----------



## dilloduck

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Mythical Seven Cities of _ (fill in the blank), of what is now the US Southwest, supposedly paved with gold, and such; searched for and never found by the Conquistadors.


 Cibola


----------



## USViking

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Cibola



Another one of my 110mph fastballs gets blasted out of the the park.

Your turn to serve one up, Mr. D.


----------



## USViking

Mr. Dilloduck gave me permission to fill in for him.



*Question:*

*French Chief of State at the end of WW1;*

He had a varied life, which included a stint as a teacher at the exclusive Miss Poter's School in Farmington Conn., whose alumnae include Jacqueline Bouvier Kennedy Onassis.


----------



## padisha emperor

It the presidnet at the real end of the War ( 1918), or a president after it.

because I have 3 propositions, the one during and after the war, and the 2 in 1920.

But I think to one candidate specially. because the "varied Life".

Does it begin with a D ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> It the presidnet at the real end of the War ( 1918), or a president after it.
> 
> because I have 3 propositions, the one during and after the war, and the 2 in 1920.
> 
> But I think to one candidate specially. because the "varied Life".
> 
> Does it begin with a D ?



I used the phrase "Chief of State" because I am not sure of the correct title.

I hope I have my facts right, but I thought the man I had in mind was "Chief of State" for some time before and after the war's end.

His name does not begin with a "D".


----------



## padisha emperor

Ok...I thought to  Paul Deschanel, President of the Republic in 1920, with some strange stories...


Raymond Poincaré , president of the Republic, so Chief of State, from 1913 to 1920, if the searched man was really chief of State.

If not, Georges Clemenceau (President of the Council - prime minister - )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Ok...I thought to  Paul Deschanel, President of the Republic in 1920, with some strange stories...
> 
> 
> Raymond Poincaré , president of the Republic, so Chief of State, from 1913 to 1920, if the searched man was really chief of State.
> 
> If not, Georges Clemenceau (President of the Council - prime minister - )



Clemenceau was who I was looking for.

I'll have to google Deschanel to see about those strange stories.

Ask us a question please


----------



## padisha emperor

easy for you, i think  

US president, who ate beefsteak with the form of Texas.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> easy for you, i think
> 
> US president, who ate beefsteak with the form of Texas.



The two Bushes are too obvious, so I'l say LBJ.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> The two Bushes are too obvious, so I'l say LBJ.



Allright, it was Johnson 

your turn


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Allright, it was Johnson
> 
> your turn



*Question:*

One of the greatest of all French mathematicians, he also has a place at the forefront of French _belles lettres_, for essays on religious matters.


----------



## padisha emperor

Because you speak of a great mathematician, I think that's Blaise Pascal. (also great theologian)


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Because you speak of a great mathematician, I think that's Blaise Pascal. (also great theologian)


Dang you, you removed your Descartes.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Because you speak of a great mathematician, I think that's Blaise Pascal. (also great theologian)



Yes- didn't Voltaire say he wished he had written the _Lettres Provinciales_ (sp?).


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dang you, you removed your Descartes.



Women aren't the only ones who are allowed to change their minds!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Women aren't the only ones who are allowed to change their minds!



Says who?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Says who?



Saith I, thy lord and master!

(Nya, nya- you can't get me!)


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Saith I, thy lord and master!
> 
> (Nya, nya- you can't get me!)



 Legend in your own mind!


----------



## padisha emperor

German warship, one of the best ship of the WWII - according to its size and class - , scuttled in Rio de la Plata
Which german ship was it ? 


If you don't find immediatly, I have some hints


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> German warship, one of the best ship of the WWII - according to its size and class - , scuttled in Rio de la Plata
> Which german ship was it ?
> 
> 
> If you don't find immediatly, I have some hints



Graf Spree.


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Graf Spree.




excellent ! 
your turn


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> excellent !
> your turn



should be an easy one. US Supreme Court case that said that 'seperate but equal' was fine. This in the shadow of the just completed Civil War.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> should be an easy one. US Supreme Court case that said that 'seperate but equal' was fine. This in the shadow of the just completed Civil War.



Plessy v Ferguson is the most frequently cited such case I know of, although I think the decision was written ca. 1900.

P.S. It's "Graf Spee" (no "r" in the second word)- thou art docked a point by thy Lord and Master.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Plessy v Ferguson is the most frequently cited such case I know of, although I think the decision was written ca. 1900.
> 
> P.S. It's "Graf Spee" (no "r" in the second word)- thou art docked a point by thy Lord and Master.



My dear, you are dead meat!  Correcting my spelling! Pshaw! 

Plessy 1892-96.


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> My dear, you are dead meat!  Correcting my spelling! Pshaw!
> 
> Plessy 1892-96.



BTW, that coming on the heels of the amendments is correct!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> My dear, you are dead meat!  Correcting my spelling! Pshaw!


Make that a two-point subtraction.






			
				Kathianne said:
			
		

> Plessy 1892-96.
> 
> BTW, that coming on the heels of the amendments is correct!


W-e-l-l-l- 27-31 years is a bit of a stretch, but no point deduction.


*Question:*
Name and fate of the _Graf Spee _ commanding officer.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Make that a two-point subtraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W-e-l-l-l- 27-31 years is a bit of a stretch, but no point deduction.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Name and fate of the _Graf Spee _ commanding officer.



Not really. :kickinginthebuttsmilie:


----------



## manu1959

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> Name and fate of the _Graf Spee _ commanding officer.



bullet to the brain...langsdorf


----------



## USViking

manu1959 said:
			
		

> bullet to the brain...langsdorf



That is the sad truth.

Your question.


----------



## manu1959

USViking said:
			
		

> That is the sad truth.
> 
> Your question.



designer of the first modern american "skyscraper" and its location


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> designer of the first modern american "skyscraper" and its location



Jenny in Chicago! My kind of town! Some insurance building.


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Jenny in Chicago! My kind of town! Some insurance building.



very good


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> very good



This Bostonian studied in France and made significant contributions to the Chicago school of architecture.


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> This Bostonian studied in France and made significant contributions to the Chicago school of architecture.



sullivan


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sullivan


Sorry took so long, you are correct! Next question, if you please...


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sorry took so long, you are correct! Next question, if you please...



sorry......

who and when was the last person to declare war on the united states?


----------



## padisha emperor

Nazi Germany, 12/11/1941 ?


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> sorry......
> 
> who and when was the last person to declare war on the united states?


Osama bin Laden, 1998?


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Osama bin Laden, 1998?


I've pm'd Manu, let's see if he gets back in a few hours.


----------



## manu1959

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Osama bin Laden, 1998?




correct


----------



## Annie

manu1959 said:
			
		

> correct



I'll pass the question, I tire of making up test questions.


----------



## Said1

Can I go?

Ok, thanks. 


Which country first gave women the right to vote in national elections?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Can I go?
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> 
> Which country first gave women the right to vote in national elections?



I think either Sweden or New Zealand?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I think either Sweden or New Zealand?



Not a European nation, very close with New Zealand.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Not a European nation, very close with New Zealand.


Australia!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Australia!



Oui. Toi turn.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oui. Toi turn.



I'll keep passing, it's summer!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll keep passing, it's summer!



Wimp!


*Question:*
The first place where women had the right to vote was (I think) actually a US terrirtory (later a state) in 1869.

Which one?

(I have read, I think, that New York allowed women to vote in the early 1800s, or maybe even the late 1700s, but that this right was wisely, I mean sadly revoked until the 19th amendment era. However, I can not find my source for this.)


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Wimp!
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> The first place where women had the right to vote was (I think) actually a US terrirtory (later a state) in 1869.
> 
> Which one?
> 
> (I have read, I think, that New York allowed women to vote in the early 1800s, or maybe even the late 1700s, but that this right was wisely, I mean sadly revoked until the 19th amendment era. However, I can not find my source for this.)



Wyoming?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Wyoming?



Yes. Now YOU ask a question, please.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Yes. Now YOU ask a question, please.



Ok, one.

This US president had NO formal schooling, his wife taught him to read and write.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Andrew Jackson?


----------



## Annie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Andrew Jackson?



Very good. Your turn.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, one.
> 
> This US president had NO formal schooling, his wife taught him to read and write.



I thought it was Andrew Johnson.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Which U.S. President served the shortest term, & why?

(is that too easy?)


----------



## freeandfun1

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Which U.S. President served the shortest term, & why?
> 
> (is that too easy?)


 While giving his inauguration speech he refused to wear a coat and he caught pneumonia and died a few weeks later.  For the life of me though, I can't recall his name right now.  At least I got it 1/2 right... lol


----------



## Annie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Which U.S. President served the shortest term, & why?
> 
> (is that too easy?)


Wm Harrison. Pass!


----------



## USViking

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Which U.S. President served the shortest term, & why?
> 
> (is that too easy?)



Didn't W.H.Harrison give the longest Inaugural speech, and in bad weather, resulting in a fatal illness just a few weeks into his term?


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> While giving his inauguration speech he refused to wear a coat and he caught pneumonia and died a few weeks later.  For the life of me though, I can't recall his name right now.  At least I got it 1/2 right... lol



I got the other 1/2 forgot about why?


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Wm Harrison. Pass!


 Bingo!


----------



## Abbey Normal

Yes, to everyone who said Willim Henry Harrison, and he did die from pneumonia about 1 month into his term (not sure of the exact length of  time), due to bad weather during his Inauguration speech. Poor guy...


----------



## Annie

Free, ask a question.


----------



## Said1

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> Bingo!



Oohhh free, your turn.

I'll ask if your otherwise occupiedo.


----------



## padisha emperor

Said1 said:
			
		

> Can I go?
> 
> Ok, thanks.
> 
> 
> Which country first gave women the right to vote in national elections?




I believe that Catherine de Medicis introduce the vote for women in France during the time she was at the head of the Kingdom - she had a lot of influence on her sons, Françoi II, Charles IX and Henri III - , at the end of the XVIth century.
But it was not really a national vote, like today.


----------



## padisha emperor

nobody ask a question then I do it : 

What is the origin of the word "decimation", and of the verb "to decimate" ?


----------



## KarlMarx

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> nobody ask a question then I do it :
> 
> What is the origin of the word "decimation", and of the verb "to decimate" ?


In Roman times, a method of punishing disobedience/rebellion was to kill every 10th person involved, hence the term _decimate _ (from the Latin word for "ten")


----------



## KarlMarx

If I'm correct, then this.....

What was the name of the inventor of nerve gas (and also, chemical fertilizers)?


----------



## padisha emperor

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> In Roman times, a method of punishing disobedience/rebellion was to kill every 10th person involved, hence the term _decimate _ (from the Latin word for "ten")




exactly !

one time, they even did it for a whole legion, during the Punic Wars. (normally it's fior a smaller unit, like a centurie, or a manipule - 2 centuries - )

your turn


----------



## USViking

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> If I'm correct, then this.....
> 
> What was the name of the inventor of nerve gas (and also, chemical fertilizers)?



The German chemist Fritz Haber came up with the theory for I think it was catalysis of nitrates from the atmosphere, and he was a leader in poison gas development during WW1- is he the one you're asking for?


----------



## KarlMarx

USViking said:
			
		

> The German chemist Fritz Haber came up with the theory for I think it was catalysis of nitrates from the atmosphere, and he was a leader in poison gas development during WW1- is he the one you're asking for?


yep, that's the guy


----------



## USViking

I still enjoy trying to answer questions, but after playing this game on three different boards for about a year I have gotten a bit of burn-out as far as dreaming up questions.

Anyone else care to ask one?


----------



## Abbey Normal

I'll ask one that my daughter's Amercian History teacher got wrong. 

Who is Pennsylvania named after? 

(Hint: It's not the obvious answer)


----------



## KarlMarx

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> I'll ask one that my daughter's Amercian History teacher got wrong.
> 
> Who is Pennsylvania named after?
> 
> (Hint: It's not the obvious answer)


William Penn?


----------



## Abbey Normal

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> William Penn?



Not exactly the William Penn you are probably thinking of, the famous Quaker who founded Philadelphia. But you are very close, and it is kind of a trick question. It was named for his father, also named William Penn. 

"Charles II signed a charter for territory west of the Delaware River and north of Maryland, approximately the present size of Pennsylvania, where about a thousand Germans, Dutch and Indians lived without any particular government. *The King proposed the name "Pennsylvania" which meant "Forests of Penn"--honoring Penn's late father (Admiral William Penn)...*


----------



## padisha emperor

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Not exactly the William Penn you are probably thinking of, the famous Quaker who founded Philadelphia. But you are very close, and it is kind of a trick question. It was named for his father, also named William Penn.
> 
> "Charles II signed a charter for territory west of the Delaware River and north of Maryland, approximately the present size of Pennsylvania, where about a thousand Germans, Dutch and Indians lived without any particular government. *The King proposed the name "Pennsylvania" which meant "Forests of Penn"--honoring Penn's late father (Admiral William Penn)...*




i never saw the link between Pennsylvania and the forest, but now, after your post, it seems obvious to me...the words "sylvestre" are for the forest things in french, the word "sylve" is an other word for forest, and the "sylvains" are the spirits of the forest - it's also a name - . In english probably too i think. (it comes from the latin word _sylva_, forest)


I ask a question,  but I don't think I will be able to come tomorrow, so ask a question if you think you've got the point. Or let karl marx do it, i take his turn. sorry  


3 legions were destroyed here. Where ? and who was their leader ? (bonus : give the number of these legion - ex : 1st, 2nd.... - and the number of casualties.)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> i never saw the link between Pennsylvania and the forest, but now, after your post, it seems obvious to me...the words "sylvestre" are for the forest things in french, the word "sylve" is an other word for forest, and the "sylvains" are the spirits of the forest - it's also a name - . In english probably too i think. (it comes from the latin word _sylva_, forest)
> 
> 
> I ask a question,  but I don't think I will be able to come tomorrow, so ask a question if you think you've got the point. Or let karl marx do it, i take his turn. sorry
> 
> 
> 3 legions were destroyed here. Where ? and who was their leader ? (bonus : give the number of these legion - ex : 1st, 2nd.... - and the number of casualties.)



Three legions, led by Varrus, were destroyed in the Battle of Teutonberg Forest in 9BC.

Some years earlier Rome had conquered all Germany between the Rhine and Elbe Rivers. After Teutonberg Rome moved its frontiers permanently west to the Rhine.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Three legions, led by Varrus, were destroyed in the Battle of Teutonberg Forest in 9BC.
> 
> Some years earlier Rome had conquered all Germany between the Rhine and Elbe Rivers. After Teutonberg Rome moved its frontiers permanently east to the Rhine.




perfect.

this expedition was a trap, the lieutenant of Varus, Arminius (Hermann) was a german. and he kept contact with the german tribes on the other side of the Limes. Then, the legions, the XVIIth, XVIIIth and XIXth, were walking in line when they were attacked. IN front of them, behin, and on the two sides, german warriors. And Arminius and his troops impeach the retreat of the roman soldiers.
The number of roman casualties is not fixed. Some said 40,000, with the soldiers, and all the people walnk with a legion at war.
But the most probably number is that 15,000 roman legionnaires were killed these 3 days. That's awesome for this period ! 15,000 legionnaires killed.

Auguste was so sad that while several monthes he didn't cut his hair and didn't shave more.


The 3 eagles of these legions were caught. Rome had to wait several years and a lot of killed to take them back.

And since 9 BC, no more roman legion wears the number XVII, XVIII and XIX.


----------



## KarlMarx

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> perfect.
> 
> this expedition was a trap, the lieutenant of Varus, Arminius (Hermann) was a german. and he kept contact with the german tribes on the other side of the Limes. Then, the legions, the XVIIth, XVIIIth and XIXth, were walking in line when they were attacked. IN front of them, behin, and on the two sides, german warriors. And Arminius and his troops impeach the retreat of the roman soldiers.
> The number of roman casualties is not fixed. Some said 40,000, with the soldiers, and all the people walnk with a legion at war.
> But the most probably number is that 15,000 roman legionnaires were killed these 3 days. That's awesome for this period ! 15,000 legionnaires killed.
> 
> Auguste was so sad that while several monthes he didn't cut his hair and didn't shave more.
> 
> 
> The 3 eagles of these legions were caught. Rome had to wait several years and a lot of killed to take them back.
> 
> And since 9 BC, no more roman legion wears the number XVII, XVIII and XIX.



Padisha Emperor = Edward Gibbon (I hope you understand what I mean!)

I am very impressed by your knowledge of classical history!

I don't agree with your politics, but I sure have to give you many accolades for your knowledge on this subject!   

OK.... I'll ask this time (only as a "bonus" question, since I didn't take my turn last time). I'll stick with ancient Egyptian history, since that seems to be my strong suit....

This Pharaoh is thought to be the Pharaoh of the Exodus (as in Moses)....

a couple of hints, he's on display in the Cairo Museum and one of his monuments was rescued by the United Nations (that's right, the UN, no kidding!)


----------



## padisha emperor

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Padisha Emperor = Edward Gibbon (I hope you understand what I mean!)
> 
> I am very impressed by your knowledge of classical history!
> 
> I don't agree with your politics, but I sure have to give you many accolades for your knowledge on this subject!
> 
> OK.... I'll ask this time (only as a "bonus" question, since I didn't take my turn last time). I'll stick with ancient Egyptian history, since that seems to be my strong suit....
> 
> This Pharaoh is thought to be the Pharaoh of the Exodus (as in Moses)....
> 
> a couple of hints, he's on display in the Cairo Museum and one of his monuments was rescued by the United Nations (that's right, the UN, no kidding!)



thank you very much  

pharaoh of Exodus ?
Ramses II, isn't it ?

(I don't know Edward Gibbon, who is it ?)


----------



## KarlMarx

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> thank you very much
> 
> pharaoh of Exodus ?
> Ramses II, isn't it ?
> 
> (I don't know Edward Gibbon, who is it ?)


Right you are!

Edward Gibbon wrote "Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire". It is 6 volumes and is considered by most to be one of the best histories (of any sort) ever written.


----------



## padisha emperor

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> Right you are!
> 
> Edward Gibbon wrote "Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire". It is 6 volumes and is considered by most to be one of the best histories (of any sort) ever written.


ok. I'll buy them.  

thanks for the information !

Question: why Napoleon Bonaparte had as nickname, at the beginning of his carrer, "general Vendémiaire" (Vendémiaire is a month of the Revolution's calendar) ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ok. I'll buy them.
> 
> thanks for the information !
> 
> Question: why Napoleon Bonaparte had as nickname, at the beginning of his carrer, "general Vendémiaire" (Vendémiaire is a month of the Revolution's calendar) ?



Was this the month in which he may have saved the government by firing grapeshot into the Paris mob during a serious uprising?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Was this the month in which he may have saved the government by firing grapeshot into the Paris mob during a serious uprising?




yes  

He shot with guns on the royalists who were out of the Saint Roch 's Church, in Paris. It was Vendémiaire, the 13th.

go ahead USViking


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> yes
> 
> He shot with guns on the royalists who were out of the Saint Roch 's Church, in Paris. It was Vendémiaire, the 13th.
> 
> go ahead USViking



Name of Napoleon's secretary, who was later given a nice administrative job, and had to be removed from office for corruption in the form of selling exceptions to the forbidden trade with England.

Napoleon is supposed to have said to him: "You will be known to the ages for having been my secretary".

The response was this: "Sire, who was Alexander the Great's secretary?"


----------



## padisha emperor

Bourrienne, isn't it ? I know he was an old friend of Napoleon, his secretary, and administrator of Hamburg, then i think it is the one searched.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Bourrienne, isn't it ? I know he was an old friend of Napoleon, his secretary, and administrator of Hamburg, then i think it is the one searched.



Corrrect. I didn't think I could fool you on a question about Napoleon!


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Corrrect. I didn't think I could fool you on a question about Napoleon!




thanks  




Which consul re-organized the roman legion, duriong the 2nd-1st century before JC. ?

He is nthe one who gave to the roman legions their usual organisation, and also the one who gave the _Aquila_, the eagle for each legion. 

And he defeated the Cimbres and the Teutons, germanic barbarians, at Aix en Provence in 102 before JC (my city !!)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which consul re-organized the roman legion, duriong the 2nd-1st century before JC. ?
> 
> He is nthe one who gave to the roman legions their usual organisation, and also the one who gave the _Aquila_, the eagle for each legion.
> 
> And he defeated the Cimbres and the Teutons, germanic barbarians, at Aix en Provence in 102 before JC (my city !!)



Was it Marius?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Was it Marius?




himself


----------



## USViking

Roman general and Roman defeat which took place in Mesopotamia against Persia in the 1st century BC; it was as great a loss as any suffered by Rome.

The Roman general may have been the richest man in the Republic. According to legend he was consequently put to death by the Persians by having molten gold poured down his throat.


----------



## padisha emperor

Crassus, defeated at Carrhae, one of the three triumvirs


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Crassus, defeated at Carrhae, one of the three triumvirs



The unfortunate Crassus is correct.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> The unfortunate Crassus is correct.




Is the battle uncorrect ? because for me, Carrhae is the name of the Crassus's defeat in -53, against the Parthians, lead by Surena for the cavalry and byt the king Orodes II, if my memory is good. I believe this battle is also called Harran.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Is the battle uncorrect ? because for me, Carrhae is the name of the Crassus's defeat in -53, against the Parthians, lead by Surena for the cavalry and byt the king Orodes II, if my memory is good. I believe this battle is also called Harran.



Pardon me- the battle is also correct, I did not mean otherwise!

Ask away, _mon ami_!


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Pardon me- the battle is also correct, I did not mean otherwise!
> 
> Ask away, _mon ami_!




no i'm sorry, i believe that only crassus was good. 
 


Why Hindenburg said, after the WWI, when he received at his table the young archiduke of the Habsbourg family, that his favourite city was Paris ?

A surprising answer, even if Paris is a beautiful city, because at this time, and since 1806 but above all 1870, France and Germany were the biggestennemies on earth.

So, why this answer ?


hint : think to the architecture of Paris


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> no i'm sorry, i believe that only crassus was good.
> 
> 
> 
> Why Hindenburg said, after the WWI, when he received at his table the young archiduke of the Habsbourg family, that his favourite city was Paris ?
> 
> A surprising answer, even if Paris is a beautiful city, because at this time, and since 1806 but above all 1870, France and Germany were the biggestennemies on earth.
> 
> So, why this answer ?
> 
> 
> hint : think to the architecture of Paris



Ahem- Anyone besides me need a few more hints?


----------



## padisha emperor

The Baron Haussmann, french architect, rebuilt a lot of street in Paris. The boulevards were more wide...the places more great.....

It was a real change with the former Paris, like the Paris of 1830....of 1848...the Paris of the barricades....


----------



## USViking

So Hindenberg's answer was "Hausman"?

Et Paris aux barricades 1968, oui?   

Que'es que ce? (sp?)

Hints, please.


----------



## padisha emperor

I will give the answer, it's quite hard : 

The Baron Haussmann, under Napoleon III, rebuilt Paris, several quarters.
The streets become wider, nicer too, the place were the junction point of several wide streets.

And Hindenburg said "Paris" because he said "it's the only city where you can control  7 streets with one machine gun nest."

Because the new Paris of Haussmann was also studied for this reason, tio avoid the uprising, the insurrection.

put a barricade in a small street, wide of 5 meters. easy.

But a barricade on a great boulevard wide of 50 meters, it's really hard.


Other point : a wide street makes possible a charge of cavalry.

And finally, look at the Place de L'Etoile, with the Arc de Triomphe :









Here, with one single machine gun nest, with one signle guns battery, you can control all the streets.



 


For "Paris aux barricades" in 1968 : don't know really what you want about it, if it is the signification, it's this one : troubles in Paris and FRance in may 1968, with the students.
They were fights between them and the CRS, and the police.
And lot of people did the relation between this uprising and the 1830's and 1848's revolution. Where paris had a lot of barricades to fight the royalist troops.




I ask a more conventional question : 

Battle of Middle Age, under the rule of Philippe II Auguste, France against Flander, Empire and England.
fortunatly, France won, after this hard battle, where the king Philippe was not far to be killed.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I ask a more conventional question :
> 
> Battle of Middle Age, under the rule of Philippe II Auguste, France against Flander, Empire and England.
> fortunatly, France won, after this hard battle, where the king Philippe was not far to be killed.



The battle of Bouvines? (per Wikipedia)


----------



## padisha emperor

correct !


----------



## USViking

Would someone like to ask a question for me?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Would someone like to ask a question for me?


I'll bite. Been doing some Revolutionary reading. 

This 'Founding Father' was a thorn in John Adams side. He truly supported Britain and did everything in his power to hold with the Mother Country. In the end though, Parliament and the King left him dangling in the wind. 

When all was done though, his participation and logical arguments were part and parcel of Constitution making.

He had served in both Delaware and Pennsylvania, and was definately an 'elitist.' He seriously feared the great unwashed of the masses.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll bite. Been doing some Revolutionary reading.
> 
> This 'Founding Father' was a thorn in John Adams side. He truly supported Britain and did everything in his power to hold with the Mother Country. In the end though, Parliament and the King left him dangling in the wind.
> 
> When all was done though, his participation and logical arguments were part and parcel of Constitution making.
> 
> He had served in both Delaware and Pennsylvania, and was definately an 'elitist.' He seriously feared the great unwashed of the masses.



I recall reading of him, but I can't remember his name.

Maybe it'll come to me in a while.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I recall reading of him, but I can't remember his name.
> 
> Maybe it'll come to me in a while.




Good luck. I too remembered the name, but without reading "A Leap In the Dark" I couldn't tell you zilch about him. He really was a 'big deal.'


----------



## freeandfun1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Good luck. I too remembered the name, but without reading "A Leap In the Dark" I couldn't tell you zilch about him. He really was a 'big deal.'


 An educated guess and playing off your "jeapordy" hint.... 

Franklin?


----------



## Annie

freeandfun1 said:
			
		

> An educated guess and playing off your "jeapordy" hint....
> 
> Franklin?



Nope, though he was in France at the time I believe. This guy was an 'elitist' like aristocracy, not like Franklin.


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Nope, though he was in France at the time I believe. This guy was an 'elitist' like aristocracy, not like Franklin.




Richard Henry Lee ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Richard Henry Lee ?



No, but you have the idea in a bit obscure that shouldn't be.


----------



## USViking

The name "Crawford" is in my mind on this
for some reason.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> The name "Crawford" is in my mind on this
> for some reason.


Nope. Alphabetically close though...


----------



## padisha emperor

There is more than 50 signers of the DI, I believe....


Begin with a C ? Aristocratic ?

Carollton ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> There is more than 50 signers of the DI, I believe....
> 
> 
> Begin with a C ? Aristocratic ?
> 
> Carollton ?



LOL sometimes PE, I could kiss you!


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL sometimes PE, I could kiss you!




Hey ! it's a hard question, specially for a French !  (or a foreigner, in fact)

I can google and give all the names, if you want  

Or you may also give some hints for us


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Hey ! it's a hard question, specially for a French !  (or a foreigner, in fact)
> 
> I can google and give all the names, if you want
> 
> Or you may also give some hints for us


He was NOT one of the signers, but gave an impassioned speech during the prelude to a vote.

He was a member of the first and second Continental Congress.


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> He was NOT one of the signers, but gave an impassioned speech during the prelude to a vote.
> 
> He was a member of the first and second Continental Congress.




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ok ... sorry  

Thomas Hutchinson ?

(the only speecher I know are Dickinson and Jefferson, but they were trully patriots, not for the Crown)


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah ok ... sorry
> 
> Thomas Hutchinson ?
> 
> (the only speecher I know are Dickinson and Jefferson, but they were trully patriots, not for the Crown)



Read again about John Dickenson. 

Your turn.


----------



## padisha emperor

Is it not him who said "Ours is not to question why, ours is to do or die" to make stronger the revolutionary cause ? It's why I believed He was not very loyal.

But ok, I find it : 
"Dickinson was opposed to a separation from Gr. Britain and worked very hard to temper the language and action of the Congress, in an effort to maintain the possibility of reconciliation. It was for this reason that he abstained from voting on and signing the Declaration of Independence. "

(I give you the link, good site about US DI and revolution : http://www.ushistory.org/declaration/index.htm

but you certainly know it 



French leader of the revolution.

Killed in 1793. On his grave, the Republic putted : here rest X, the friend of the people killed by the ennemies of the people"(translated from french by me)

A decret of 1794 made him "immortal".

he was an extremsit, and wanted a real revolution. he fought also a lot the Girondins. (revolutionnary faction)
He was president of the "CLub des Jacobins", and was with Danton and Robesbierre the "triumvirat" of the Jacobins.



Who is it ?


(if you don't find immediatly, I have a golden hint  )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Is it not him who said "Ours is not to question why, ours is to do or die" to make stronger the revolutionary cause ? It's why I believed He was not very loyal.
> 
> But ok, I find it :
> "Dickinson was opposed to a separation from Gr. Britain and worked very hard to temper the language and action of the Congress, in an effort to maintain the possibility of reconciliation. It was for this reason that he abstained from voting on and signing the Declaration of Independence. "
> 
> (I give you the link, good site about US DI and revolution : http://www.ushistory.org/declaration/index.htm
> 
> but you certainly know it
> 
> 
> 
> French leader of the revolution.
> 
> Killed in 1793. On his grave, the Republic putted : here rest X, the friend of the people killed by the ennemies of the people"(translated from french by me)
> 
> A decret of 1794 made him "immortal".
> 
> he was an extremsit, and wanted a real revolution. he fought also a lot the Girondins. (revolutionnary faction)
> He was president of the "CLub des Jacobins", and was with Danton and Robesbierre the "triumvirat" of the Jacobins.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it ?
> 
> 
> (if you don't find immediatly, I have a golden hint  )



How about Marat?


----------



## padisha emperor

Correct !

Killed during his bath by Charlotte Corday


----------



## USViking

Youthful French Revolutionary leader, although without
prior military experience, he was to become a fearless
and victorious general. He also published a lengthy,
licentious poem, celebrating, among other things
the rape of nuns.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Youthful French Revolutionary leader, although without
> prior military experience, he was to become a fearless
> and victorious general. He also published a lengthy,
> licentious poem, celebrating, among other things
> the rape of nuns.




I have hesitation between several men...


Had he NO military experience ?

Was he more at the HQ, or was he a real fighting general ? (some hints ?  )

Nevermind, nice question


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I have hesitation between several men...
> 
> 
> Had he NO military experience ?
> 
> Was he more at the HQ, or was he a real fighting general ? (some hints ?  )
> 
> Nevermind, nice question



Well, I checked google, and although not a professional soldier,
he had joined the revolutionary National Guard.

He was both an administrator, and an actual fighting general.


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, because you sepak of an administrator and Revolution's leader, I thought it was Lazare Carnot, member of the "Comité de Salut Public" - executive of the Revolution from 1793 to 1794 - and above all the "Organizer of the Victory", the one who organized the french armies and strategy.

but he was in the army before the Revolution, in 1783.

so...


Can you give an hint ?  ( a battle, or anything else)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, because you sepak of an administrator and Revolution's leader, I thought it was Lazare Carnot, member of the "Comité de Salut Public" - executive of the Revolution from 1793 to 1794 - and above all the "Organizer of the Victory", the one who organized the french armies and strategy.
> 
> but he was in the army before the Revolution, in 1783.
> 
> so...
> 
> 
> Can you give an hint ?  ( a battle, or anything else)




He must have been the youngest member
of the Commitee of Public Safety, being
26 years 11 months old when guillotined.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Youthful French Revolutionary leader, although without
> prior military experience, he was to become a fearless
> and victorious general. He also published a lengthy,
> licentious poem, celebrating, among other things
> the rape of nuns.



Answer: Saint-Just.

Someone else ask a question, please.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Answer: Saint-Just.
> 
> Someone else ask a question, please.



ok, very nice shot   

The Ist Republic in France began in september 1792. When did it end ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ok, very nice shot
> 
> The Ist Republic in France began in september 1792. When did it end ?



Hm- I think the Second Republic evolved
out of the downfall of the Jacobins, and
included an executive body consisting of "Consuls". 

Napoleon eventually became a Consul, then 
First Consul for life, then Emperor, at which 
point France ceased to be a Republic until 
the downfall of Louis Phillipe in the 1830s.

Since I think the Jacobin terror lasted two
years or less, I am going to guess the Second
Republic arose in 1794.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Hm- I think the Second Republic evolved
> out of the downfall of the Jacobins, and
> included an executive body consisting of "Consuls".
> 
> Napoleon eventually became a Consul, then
> First Consul for life, then Emperor, at which
> point France ceased to be a Republic until
> the downfall of Louis Phillipe in the 1830s.
> 
> Since I think the Jacobin terror lasted two
> years or less, I am going to guess the Second
> Republic arose in 1794.



I googled, and alas, what I wrote above
is rife with error.

I should have waited in silence for some
more knowledgeable person to provide the answer.


----------



## padisha emperor

> Hm- I think the Second Republic evolved
> out of the downfall of the Jacobins, and
> included an executive body consisting of "Consuls".
> 
> Napoleon eventually became a Consul, then
> First Consul for life, then Emperor, at which
> point France ceased to be a Republic until
> the downfall of Louis Phillipe in the 1830s.
> 
> Since I think the Jacobin terror lasted two
> years or less, I am going to guess the Second
> Republic arose in 1794.



The IInd Republic in France was from 1848 to 1852. (IInd Empire after). (Louis Philippe : 1830-1848  )

The Ist Republic ended in 1804 : The Republic is claimed in 1792, there is the Terror, the "Directoire", then the 18 Brumaire An VIII - November, the 9th, 1799 - with Bonaparte.

And in 1804 : may, the 15th, the Tribunat approved a mention for the Empire. And the 18th, the Senat said that the governement of the Republic is in the hands of an Emperor, which take the title of Emperor of the French. Then, here is the end of the Ist Republic.



Go on Viking


----------



## USViking

If someone else wants to ask something, I'll wait a bit.


----------



## padisha emperor

this small island (about 3km long) of the Gilberts cost 3 days of conquest and about 1200 KIA to the USMC, but finally the US soldiers took it.

(not the name of the atoll, but of its main island)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> this small island (about 3km long) of the Gilberts cost 3 days of conquest and about 1200 KIA to the USMC, but finally the US soldiers took it.
> 
> (not the name of the atoll, but of its main island)



Tarawa?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Tarawa?



Tarawa is effectivly the good atoll, but not the name of the main island where the fights took place. So you're correct but not complete.

It's begin with a "B"


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Tarawa is effectivly the good atoll, but not the name of the main island where the fights took place. So you're correct but not complete.
> 
> It's begin with a "B"



Harrumph!

It was Betio, or something like that.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Harrumph!
> 
> It was Betio, or something like that.




Correct !


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Founder of the Cheka, precursor to the KBG
in the USSR, he was born to a noble Polish
landowning family.


----------



## Markainion

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Founder of the Cheka, precursor to the KBG
> in the USSR, he was born to a noble Polish
> landowning family.



Felix Dzerzhinsky!!!


----------



## USViking

Markainion said:
			
		

> Felix Dzerzhinsky!!!



("Iron") Felix Dzerzhinsky is correct.

I saw a picture of a toppled statue of him in a park
in Moscow. 

In the picture was someone with a dog on a leash
next to the statue. Looked like the dog might be
about to do something on the statue. Very appropriate!

Your turn to ask as question.


----------



## Markainion

What is the name of a tribe/kingdom that once threatened the power of the pope during early medieval times?  The pope had to result to using diplomacy to enlist Frankish support to stop this threat.   A number of years later this tribe/kingdom was ultimately destroyed by a Europeans Empire, which greatly strengthened the influence of the church over Western Europe because of the close alliance that had developed over time.


----------



## USViking

Markainion said:
			
		

> What is the name of a tribe/kingdom that once threatened the power of the pope during early medieval times?  The pope had to result to using diplomacy to enlist Frankish support to stop this threat.   A number of years later this tribe/kingdom was ultimately destroyed by a Europeans Empire, which greatly strengthened the influence of the church over Western Europe because of the close alliance that had developed over time.


Sounds sort of like the Huns, although
I am not sure they are considered a
phenomenon of the Middle Ages, having
disappeared from history by I think the
end of the fifth century.


----------



## padisha emperor

Markainion said:
			
		

> What is the name of a tribe/kingdom that once threatened the power of the pope during early medieval times?  The pope had to result to using diplomacy to enlist Frankish support to stop this threat.   A number of years later this tribe/kingdom was ultimately destroyed by a Europeans Empire, which greatly strengthened the influence of the church over Western Europe because of the close alliance that had developed over time.




The Wisigoths ?
because they were defeated by Clovis in 507 at Vouillé, and Clovis was allied with the pope, so it correspond with the description (Clovis'alliance with the Church did a lot at this time for the conversion to christianism with the barbarians, then it made stronger Church)


----------



## Markainion

USViking said:
			
		

> Sounds sort of like the Huns, although
> I am not sure they are considered a
> phenomenon of the Middle Ages, having
> disappeared from history by I think the
> end of the fifth century.



No this tribe wasn't much of an influence over Europe until after the fall of the Western Roman Empire.


----------



## Markainion

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The Wisigoths ?
> because they were defeated by Clovis in 507 at Vouillé, and Clovis was allied with the pope, so it correspond with the description (Clovis'alliance with the Church did a lot at this time for the conversion to christianism with the barbarians, then it made stronger Church)




No, it was a process of many different popes.  One of which actually crowned the King of kingdom that conquered the tribe/kingdom that I am thinking, as a new Roman Emperor.


----------



## padisha emperor

Markainion said:
			
		

> No, it was a process of many different popes.  One of which actually crowned the King of kingdom that conquered the tribe/kingdom that I am thinking, as a new Roman Emperor.



well....the Lombards ? tribe in Italy, threatened Rome, some popes had to ask France, and then the Lombards were defeated by Pepin le Bref, and after by Charlemagne , the "new roman emperor".

So, the Lombards ?


----------



## Markainion

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> well....the Lombards ? tribe in Italy, threatened Rome, some popes had to ask France, and then the Lombards were defeated by Pepin le Bref, and after by Charlemagne , the "new roman emperor".
> 
> So, the Lombards ?




Correct.  I figured once you could figure out which empire I was talking about this would be an easy question.   That is why I tried not to say the empires name.   

Anyway back to you.


----------



## padisha emperor

Markainion said:
			
		

> Correct.  I figured once you could figure out which empire I was talking about this would be an easy question.   That is why I tried not to say the empires name.
> 
> Anyway back to you.




i thought to the Franks, but to early in fact, with Clovis. But after i read again yçur question, and saw it was Charlmagne's time. 
anyway, very good question !  


During the XVIIth. c. and the beginning of the XVIIIth., the regiments began to have specific uniforms, with special colours for each one.

From which country, and if it is possible, which King, came this practice ? (using colours)

This thing was a kind of revolution on the battlefield : the armies were easily recognizable, the modern age of war began.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> i thought to the Franks, but to early in fact, with Clovis. But after i read again yçur question, and saw it was Charlmagne's time.
> anyway, very good question !
> 
> 
> During the XVIIth. c. and the beginning of the XVIIIth., the regiments began to have specific uniforms, with special colours for each one.
> 
> From which country, and if it is possible, which King, came this practice ? (using colours)
> 
> This thing was a kind of revolution on the battlefield : the armies were easily recognizable, the modern age of war began.



Perhaps the France of Louis XIV?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Perhaps the France of Louis XIV?



earlier. 

France of Louis XIV took this system, but it's not really its "invention".

hint : came from a country allied with France during a major war.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> earlier.
> 
> France of Louis XIV took this system, but it's not really its "invention".
> 
> hint : came from a country allied with France during a major war.



This is a bit confusing, because Louis XIV
coincides with the end of the 17th and
start of the 18th centuries.

The only other major power of the era who 
I can think of that was often allied with France 
was Sweden, so I will guess Sweden, during 
the reign of Carl XII, who also ruled during
both centuries.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> This is a bit confusing, because Louis XIV
> coincides with the end of the 17th and
> start of the 18th centuries.
> 
> The only other major power of the era who
> I can think of that was often allied with France
> was Sweden, so I will guess Sweden, during
> the reign of Carl XII, who also ruled during
> both centuries.




well...

in fact, this innovation began in one country during the XVIIth. But the other countries took it during this century and used it also with amelioration during the XVIII (this cnetury is like the end of the introduction of htis innovation in the art of war).

The idea came from the XVII  

you got the good country, it's Sweden.

Then, think at (or think to ? what the correct term ?) a major conflict during this century, where Sweden and France were allies, and won, and you'll have the king


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> well...
> 
> in fact, this innovation began in one country during the XVIIth. But the other countries took it during this century and used it also with amelioration during the XVIII (this cnetury is like the end of the introduction of htis innovation in the art of war).
> 
> The idea came from the XVII
> 
> you got the good country, it's Sweden.
> 
> Then, think at (or think to ? what the correct term ?) a major conflict during this century, where Sweden and France were allies, and won, and you'll have the king



It must be the Thirty Years War, with the
king being Gustavus Adolphus, although
this war and his reign took place entirely
in the 17th century.

Good enough?


*Question:*

*Danish king * whose intervention in the
Thirty Years War preceded that of
Sweden. He was disastrously defeated.

Years later he made the mistake of going
to war against Sweden when Sweden was
at the height of its power. This resulted
in another disastous Danish defeat, with
loss of terrirtory which had been Danish
since the Viking era.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> It must be the Thirty Years War, with the
> king being Gustavus Adolphus, although
> this war and his reign took place entirely
> in the 17th century.
> 
> Good enough?
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> *Danish king * whose intervention in the
> Thirty Years War preceded that of
> Sweden. He was disastrously defeated.
> 
> Years later he made the mistake of going
> to war against Sweden when Sweden was
> at the height of its power. This resulted
> in another disastous Danish defeat, with
> loss of terrirtory which had been Danish
> since the Viking era.



perfect : Gustave-Adolphe's army used this technic, and after all the european armies used it.

Christian IV


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Christian IV



I'll have to make the next question more difficult!

Over to you.


----------



## Markainion

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> *Danish king * whose intervention in the
> Thirty Years War preceded that of
> Sweden. He was disastrously defeated.
> 
> Years later he made the mistake of going
> to war against Sweden when Sweden was
> at the height of its power. This resulted
> in another disastous Danish defeat, with
> loss of terrirtory which had been Danish
> since the Viking era.



Frederick III of Denmark?


----------



## USViking

Markainion said:
			
		

> Frederick III of Denmark?



M. Emperor answered correctly a couple
of posts ago.

Good try, though- another Danish king
named Frederick, maybe C4's successor,
also got into a war with Sweden in which
Denmark only narrowly avoided being
conquered outright.

The Swedes marched across the frozen
seas connecting the Danish islands, and
beseiged Copenhagen. They were repulsed
in a close call for the Danes.


----------



## Markainion

USViking said:
			
		

> M. Emperor answered correctly a couple
> of posts ago.
> 
> Good try, though- another Danish king
> named Frederick, maybe C4's successor,
> also got into a war with Sweden in which
> Denmark only narrowly avoided being
> conquered outright.
> 
> The Swedes marched across the frozen
> seas connecting the Danish islands, and
> beseiged Copenhagen. They were repulsed
> in a close call for the Danes.



I was thinking of the Treaty of Roskilde that was signed in 1658 during Frederick III of Denmark reign.  In which Denmark seeded the southern portion of Sweden to Sweden.

I dont have any question right now anyway.  So M. Emperor can have it.


----------



## USViking

Markainion said:
			
		

> I was thinking of the Treaty of Roskilde that was signed in 1658 during Frederick III of Denmark reign.  In which Denmark seeded the southern portion of Sweden to Sweden.
> 
> I dont have any question right now anyway.  So M. Emperor can have it.



You were actually right on F3's number.

It was C4 who took part in the 30YW.


----------



## padisha emperor

this german general, son of a winner general of the franco-prussian war,, was at the head of the general staff of IInd Reich's armies, but was defeated at La Marne by the French lead by the Maréchal Joffre in september 1914.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> this german general, son of a winner general of the franco-prussian war,, was at the head of the general staff of IInd Reich's armies, but was defeated at La Marne by the French lead by the Maréchal Joffre in september 1914.



Von Moltke?

But if so, he was the nephew rather than the son
of the great military Captain of German unification.


----------



## padisha emperor

general Helmuth Von Moltle, yes 

sorry, yes it's the nephew of the marechal Von Moltke, not his son.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> general Helmuth Von Moltle, yes
> 
> sorry, yes it's the nephew of the marechal Von Moltke, not his son.





*Question:*

UK WW1 Commander in Chief in the Middle East.

Winner of several battles, and captor of Jerusalem
and Damascus, he was eventually able to drive the 
Turks to within the confines of their present state.


----------



## padisha emperor

Allenby ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Allenby ?



Again correct!


----------



## padisha emperor

In 1746, the French took a british city in India. But it would be exchanged after with a french possession in Canada, took by the british (the Island of Cap Breton).

What is the name of this british city of India ?


----------



## Gunny

Madras.  Madras was again exchanged between the French and the British by the treaty of Aix-la-Chapelle.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Madras.  Madras was again exchanged between the French and the British by the treaty of Aix-la-Chapelle.




Perfect   (the exchange I was speaking of was this treaty  )

your turn !


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Perfect   (the exchange I was speaking of was this treaty  )
> 
> your turn !



I'm going to defer the question to you at this time.

Is this ANY recorded history anywhere in the World, or are their specific parameters to the questions?


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> I'm going to defer the question to you at this time.
> 
> Is this ANY recorded history anywhere in the World, or are their specific parameters to the questions?




i think you can ask everything you want.

AAll the period have been covered since the begining of the thread, so enjoy with the question you want.


----------



## Gunny

In what war was the US flag raised on foreign soil for the first time?


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> In what war was the US flag raised on foreign soil for the first time?



War between USA and Mexico ? when the USA took the city of Mexico.


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> War between USA and Mexico ? when the USA took the city of Mexico.



The US Mexican War was in 1846.  Look back further.


----------



## padisha emperor

The war against Spain, in 1898 ? When the USA landed in Cuba, in Guantanamo ?


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The war against Spain, in 1898 ? When the USA landed in Cuba, in Guantanamo ?



LOL ... you're going the wrong way.  Early 1800's.  And it was a Naval war.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> LOL ... you're going the wrong way.  Early 1800's.  And it was a Naval war.




lol...when you said "further", I understood it as "further than 1846, so, after...."...sorry  

well...a war with USA at the beginning of the XIXth...the War of 1812 against England ?


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> lol...when you said "further", I understood it as "further than 1846, so, after...."...sorry
> 
> well...a war with USA at the beginning of the XIXth...the War of 1812 against England ?



Before that.


----------



## padisha emperor

aaaah...the war against Tripoli, Tunis and Alger ?


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> aaaah...the war against Tripoli, Tunis and Alger ?


 
LOL ...finally.  

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/6350/mameluke.htm


----------



## padisha emperor

When Napoleon Bonaparte sold Lousiana to the young US nation in 1803, France wanted a lot of money, representing more than 150 % of the american GDP.
Lousiana was sold, but USA kept 25% of the total amount.
Why did the USA that ?


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> When Napoleon Bonaparte sold Lousiana to the young US nation in 1803, France wanted a lot of money, representing more than 150 % of the american GDP.
> Lousiana was sold, but USA kept 25% of the total amount.
> Why did the USA that ?



To make provision for the payment of claims of citizens of the United States on the government of France, the payment of which was assumed by the United States.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> To make provision for the payment of claims of citizens of the United States on the government of France, the payment of which was assumed by the United States.



That's not what I read. You may be correct, but that was not the expected answer.

there is an other reason.

Think about the previous history of this time.


----------



## Gunny

The conflict with Spain over boundaries?


----------



## Gunny

GunnyL said:
			
		

> The conflict with Spain over boundaries?



Using several resources, I can find only that the US paid approx $15M for the Louisiana Territory, of which $11.5M was actually paid.  The remainder was to pay US citizens' claims against France.

If there's another reason, you got me.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Using several resources, I can find only that the US paid approx $15M for the Louisiana Territory, of which $11.5M was actually paid.  The remainder was to pay US citizens' claims against France.
> 
> If there's another reason, you got me.




Well, I read that USA kept 25 % of the amount for "war damagees" for the confrontations between the US and French forces, during the Quasi-War, from 1798 to 1800, most of these confrontations were won by France. For this reason, the USA kept these 25 %.

Well, new question : 

In october 1794, the french general Pichegru has the order to invade Netherlands for the French Republic.
January, the 19th, 1795, he did his entrance in Amsterdam. February, the 
3rd, the Batavian Republic was created, a sister-republic under domination of France (like the Parthenopeen republic of Napoly, or the cisalpine republic....)

The same month, a french hussards unit in Netherlands did an exceptionnal thing for a light cavalry unit.
It was the first and last time that a cavalry unit did a such thing.

What was this thing ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, I read that USA kept 25 % of the amount for "war damagees" for the confrontations between the US and French forces, during the Quasi-War, from 1798 to 1800, most of these confrontations were won by France. For this reason, the USA kept these 25 %.
> 
> Well, new question :
> 
> In october 1794, the french general Pichegru has the order to invade Netherlands for the French Republic.
> January, the 19th, 1795, he did his entrance in Amsterdam. February, the
> 3rd, the Batavian Republic was created, a sister-republic under domination of France (like the Parthenopeen republic of Napoly, or the cisalpine republic....)
> 
> The same month, a french hussards unit in Netherlands did an exceptionnal thing for a light cavalry unit.
> It was the first and last time that a cavalry unit did a such thing.
> 
> What was this thing ?



I don't like to cut in, but I think GunnyL's
answer should be considered correct- most
or all of the damages he spoke of could
have arisen from the US-French conflict.

Why don't we let him have the next question?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> I don't like to cut in, but I think GunnyL's
> answer should be considered correct- most
> or all of the damages he spoke of could
> have arisen from the US-French conflict.
> 
> Why don't we let him have the next question?




no problem  

(the answer of mine was : the capture of a dutch war fleet of 15 war battleships, with 850 navy guns...yes, a hussards unit capture a fleet !   )

open the fire, GunnyL


----------



## Gunny

In 1777, the Battle of Brandywine is significant for introducing this weapon for the first time on any battlefield.  What is the weapon, and its significance?

(If that's two questions, just name the weapon.)


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> In 1777, the Battle of Brandywine is significant for introducing this weapon for the first time on any battlefield.  What is the weapon, and its significance?
> 
> (If that's two questions, just name the weapon.)




Is there not during Brandywine that for the first time, the Star-spangled banner was on a battlefield ?

If you thought to that, it can be considered as a weapon, because the flags were always and are still  a junction point, and people prefr to be killed instead of lose the flag, so it make the fighters better.


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Is there not during Brandywine that for the first time, the Star-spangled banner was on a battlefield ?
> 
> If you thought to that, it can be considered as a weapon, because the flags were always and are still  a junction point, and people prefr to be killed instead of lose the flag, so it make the fighters better.



I am speaking of an actual weapon -- revolutionary for its day -- not a metaphoric one.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> I am speaking of an actual weapon -- revolutionary for its day -- not a metaphoric one.




Well, I have no idea...i also search on google, and read several reports about this battle, but I didn't see any mention of a new weapon.

you got me


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, I have no idea...i also search on google, and read several reports about this battle, but I didn't see any mention of a new weapon.
> 
> you got me



Major Patrick Ferguson (Brit Army) invented the first successful/operational breechloading rifle.  Brandywine was the first battle in which an operational breechloader appeared on the battlefield.

The weapon was called "the Ferguson Rifle."  (Go figure!)


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Major Patrick Ferguson (Brit Army) invented the first successful/operational breechloading rifle.  Brandywine was the first battle in which an operational breechloader appeared on the battlefield.
> 
> The weapon was called "the Ferguson Rifle."  (Go figure!)




ok....i look at google to see this rifle 


go ahead for a new question


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> ok....i look at google to see this rifle
> 
> 
> go ahead for a new question



http://www.cr.nps.gov/history/online_books/hh/22/hh22m.htm


----------



## USViking

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Major Patrick Ferguson (Brit Army) invented the first successful/operational breechloading rifle.  Brandywine was the first battle in which an operational breechloader appeared on the battlefield.
> 
> The weapon was called "the Ferguson Rifle."  (Go figure!)



Very interesting- I had no idea a breechloading fifle
had been developed that early.

I found this link which thoroughly discussed the Ferguson:

http://johno.myiglou.com/ferguson.htm

(from the link)


> Up to the third shot, things go quite smoothly and rapidly - no swabbing the bore, no ramming a bullet down a freshly fired barrel. About the third shot, the screw mechanism begins to clog up. By the fourth shot, the screw breech no longer opens. You'll need to dribble a bit of water on the breech threads to free it up. This happens, no matter how much grease you put on the threads. Fergie has a sensitive touch hole - if you don't clean it after every shot, it will begin to either misfire or hang fire after the 2nd or 3rd shot, and I've noticed that this rifle has some very lengthy hang fires. Click, whoosh, oops, nothing, darn it... start to lower the rifle and BAM! Exercise extreme caution with misfires, it can still go off. So it loads quickly, but if you take full advantage of that fast load, normal black powder maintenance will stop you after a few shots. There is also the flintlock mechanism, and the tray in need of priming. Very easy to get this wrong, especially if you are in a hurry. You can dump 3F powder in the tray and get rid of the 2nd flask, but you usually get slow ignition. Dump in too much, and you get the normal flintlock slow fire: click, sssssssss, pow!...





> One hundred military Ferguson rifles were produced, and then shipped to the colonies along with a detachment that Ferguson had trained and led. They engaged in their one and only action at the Battle of Brandywine, one of the bloodiest clashes in the war. Ferguson's detachment was said to have been fairly effective. As there were 100 Ferguson equipped soldiers among the over 30,000 soldiers involved in the battle, they could hardly have had much effect, one way or another. In this battle, Ferguson was wounded. While recuperating, his unit was disbanded, and the rifles put away. The soldiers were issued standard Brown Bess rifles.
> 
> Upon recovery, Ferguson was assigned duty in the South, where he was said to have encouraged the destruction of civilian property by his troops, as a way to deprive the enemy of a means to survive. He met his end at the Battle of King's Mountain, Surrounded, he refused to surrender and was shot off of his horse. His cruelty to the locals hadn't exactly made him any friends, either.
> 
> And the 100 Ferguson rifles? Only two are known to exist today. What happened to the rest is a matter of some conjecture. Some sources indicate that the rifles were burned because spare parts were not available. Some hint that a cache of priceless rifles may still be buried somewhere in New York. While the Ferguson Rifle was produced in a civilian form in greater numbers, many of which still survive today, the military rifles made for Ferguson's detachment have vanished, save the two in museums...





> So why did the British not use the Ferguson?...The most likely explanation...: armies of the time, especially successful ones, tend to be very conservative in equipment. What already works is kept in use, until an enemy comes up with something better. The Ferguson rifle cost upwards of three times as much to produce as the Brown Bess, and the British Army already had a full compliment of those, with a good deal of service life left. Care to go to the House of Commons in 1776 and ask for that sort of money? To replace perfectly good rifles? My dear General, have you taken leave of your senses?...





> I also feel that the Ferguson lacked the tactics to put it to full advantage. Rapid fire weapons work best when used in conjunction with mobility, where a small, rapid firing, fast moving force without benefit of fortification can be as effective as a larger conventional force. Such an employment would have been a radical departure from established 18th century tactics, where warfare was generally large army on large army, in a fairly static setting. Mobile warfare would have to wait until the US Civil War, when General John Hunt Morgan equipped fast cavalry with rapid fire Colt revolvers, and employed hit and run tactics to cut the Union supply lines in a manner far out of porportion to the actual size of his forces. The lesson was to be forgotten for another 78 years, until Heinz Guderian studied Morgan's actions carefully, and employed the same tactics in the Ardennes forest in 1940, with similar results. Get behind their fortifications, and cut off their supplies, and the army becomes ineffective. George Patton studied Morgan and Guderian, and did the same in France in 1944, going the other way.
> 
> Had the British thought to combine the Ferguson rifle with fast cavalry, lightning warfare could have been conceived in the late 1700's, to deadly effect. What could that have done in the Napoleanic wars? Where the wide open countryside of France proved ideal mobile warfare terrain for Guderian in 1940, and Patton in 1944? We will never know, that scenario was quietly locked in a cellar in New York, in 1778...


----------



## padisha emperor

> Get behind their fortifications, and cut off their supplies, and the army becomes ineffective



Napoleon did the same in 1805 : very fast moving, to turn the ennemy : The city of Ulm surrenders when the french turn the city and defeat the supply armies behind Ulm. After, the reddition is only a question of time.


----------



## padisha emperor

well, nobody ask a new question, so i do it : 


What were the 2 last french cities free by the allied forces - US and French - , during the WWII ?

(name, and date if it's possible)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> well, nobody ask a new question, so i do it :
> 
> 
> What were the 2 last french cities free by the allied forces - US and French - , during the WWII ?
> 
> (name, and date if it's possible)



Calais and Dunkirque (sp?)?

These are located on the part of the French coast
where the English Channel is narrowest.

Pre-D-Day disinformation led the Germans to believe
this area was the the likliest site for the invasion,
and their forces were most heavily concentrated there.

The Allies were able to bypass these port cities,
which were German-held until very late, as were
the UK's Channel Islands.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Calais and Dunkirque (sp?)?
> 
> These are located on the part of the French coast
> where the English Channel is narrowest.
> 
> Pre-D-Day disinformation led the Germans to believe
> this area was the the likliest site for the invasion,
> and their forces were most heavily concentrated there.
> 
> The Allies were able to bypass these port cities,
> which were German-held until very late, as were
> the UK's Channel Islands.




it's not Calais and Dunkerque.

Calais was free in september 1944.

You were not far at all for Dunkerque, it was free  in May, the 9th, 1945.

But these are not these 2 cities.

(your idea of cities where germans fought realy hard is the good one to explain this late liberation  )


----------



## padisha emperor

well, i give you some hints : 

The Germans hold hardly to these cities, cities with a great importance for them. Particularly for the Kriegsmarine.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> well, i give you some hints :
> 
> The Germans hold hardly to these cities, cities with a great importance for them. Particularly for the Kriegsmarine.



If Dunkirque was not liberated until the day
the war ended, shouldn't it be considered
a correct answer?

L'Orient was the main U-boat base in France,
but I thought it fell well before the V-E Day.

I will guess it was some other port on the
Atlantic coast, and make it La Rochelle.

I suppose Bordeaux would be another possibility,
but surely the French would not have allowed
their most distinguished wine-making center to
languish in German hands for so long!


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> If Dunkirque was not liberated until the day
> the war ended, shouldn't it be considered
> a correct answer?
> 
> L'Orient was the main U-boat base in France,
> but I thought it fell well before the V-E Day.
> 
> I will guess it was some other port on the
> Atlantic coast, and make it La Rochelle.
> 
> I suppose Bordeaux would be another possibility,
> but surely the French would not have allowed
> their most distinguished wine-making center to
> languish in German hands for so long!



you got it for Lorient  

the other city was the harbor of St Nazaire (on the mouth of the Loire).
These was the main bases of the german U-boots.

These cities were free my, the 10th, so 2 day after the end of the war in Europe.  Germans hold them very long.

(sure, for Bordeaux, wine made that the city was free quickly  )

go on


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> you got it for Lorient
> 
> the other city was the harbor of St Nazaire (on the mouth of the Loire).
> These was the main bases of the german U-boots.
> 
> These cities were free my, the 10th, so 2 day after the end of the war in Europe.  Germans hold them very long.
> 
> (sure, for Bordeaux, wine made that the city was free quickly  )
> 
> go on




*Question:*
*German general*, commandant of Paris, who gained
a measure of posthumus fame as a result of the book 
and movie _Is Paris Burning_, which told the story of the 
city's WW2 liberation, and the general's disobeying orders 
to destroy it.


----------



## padisha emperor

Choltitz.


Is Paris Burning is a great movie, in the same line than The Longuest Day.

and quite faithfull to the real events.

(if Choltitz would have obey....Notre Dame, The Eiffel Tower and several other monuments would have been destroy...Hitler wanted to transform Paris in a giant ruins...)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Choltitz.
> 
> 
> Is Paris Burning is a great movie, in the same line than The Longuest Day.
> 
> and quite faithfull to the real events.
> 
> (if Choltitz would have obey....Notre Dame, The Eiffel Tower and several other monuments would have been destroy...Hitler wanted to transform Paris in a giant ruins...)



It seems you know German generals as well
as French ones so far in this thread. A few
Swedes too. 

I'll have to try some other nationalities!

Your turn.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> It seems you know German generals as well
> as French ones so far in this thread. A few
> Swedes too.
> 
> I'll have to try some other nationalities!
> 
> Your turn.




I like this movie, and I read about the liberation of Paris 

Question : 

During the Crimea War, this american captain saw in action the famous french zouaves. the reputaiotn of the french zouaves and their uniforms did that he wanted to have such soldiers in the US army.

Then the zouaves did the US civil war. During the war, this captain was general, a famous Union general.

Who was he ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I like this movie, and I read about the liberation of Paris
> 
> Question :
> 
> During the Crimea War, this american captain saw in action the famous french zouaves. the reputaiotn of the french zouaves and their uniforms did that he wanted to have such soldiers in the US army.
> 
> Then the zouaves did the US civil war. During the war, this captain was general, a famous Union general.
> 
> Who was he ?



McClellan? 

I was going to guess Beauregard before
I got to the "Union General" part.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> McClellan?
> 
> I was going to guess Beauregard before
> I got to the "Union General" part.




Yes, McClellan


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Literary giant who fought in the battle of Lepanto,
where he lost his left hand.

At another time he was captured and enslaved by
Barbary pirates for five years, eventually being ransomed.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Literary giant who fought in the battle of Lepanto,
> where he lost his left hand.
> 
> At another time he was captured and enslaved by
> Barbary pirates for five years, eventually being ransomed.




Cervantes


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Cervantes



Cervantes it is!


----------



## padisha emperor

This famous greek was not for democracy - with the ancient greek signification : rule of the more numerous, so the poors, for their interest - .

For him, an aristocracy - rule of the  the more able, the best - was better, and here he joined the ideas of PLaton, Callicles and Heraclite of Ephese.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> This famous greek was not for democracy - with the ancient greek signification : rule of the more numerous, so the poors, for their interest - .
> 
> For him, an aristocracy - rule of the  the more able, the best - was better, and here he joined the ideas of PLaton, Callicles and Heraclite of Ephese.



Aristotle, tutor of Alexander, fits the description.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Aristotle, tutor of Alexander, fits the description.



for Aristote, the best government is more a mix of democracy monarchy and aristocracy.

The man to whom I was thinking was Socrate. For him, it won't be possible if all the men, with not the same valor and capacities, would join the government and do az equal participation to the life of the City.
So he's for the rule by the more able, then, an aristocracy.


But Aristote was not really a bad answer, for him to the people shouldn't have all the power (the democracy is for him the perversion of the timocracy : rule by all for the general interest)

go on


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

*This Greek tyrant* invited Plato to his court
to tutor him into becoming a Philosopher-King.

Their relationship deteriorated to the point that
Plato was sold into slavery, and had to have his
freedom purchased by friends.

Years later, Plato tried again with the tyrant's son 
and namesake. This second attempt was also a
failure, although it did not result in Plato's reenslavement.


----------



## LuvRPgrl

Russia has subways??


----------



## deaddude

Saint Petersburg has subways, with very beautifull architechture.


----------



## USViking

LuvRPgrl said:
			
		

> Russia has subways??





			
				deaddude said:
			
		

> Saint Petersburg has subways, with very beautifull architechture.



These answers are incorrect.

Let me repeat the question:

*This Greek tyrant* invited Plato to his court
to tutor him into becoming a Philosopher-King.

Their relationship deteriorated to the point that
Plato was sold into slavery, and had to have his
freedom purchased by friends.

Years later, Plato tried again with the tyrant's son 
and namesake. This second attempt was also a
failure, although it did not result in Plato's reenslavement.


----------



## deaddude

Peisistratos


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Peisistratos



Good try, but not right.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> These answers are incorrect.
> 
> Let me repeat the question:
> 
> *This Greek tyrant* invited Plato to his court
> to tutor him into becoming a Philosopher-King.
> 
> Their relationship deteriorated to the point that
> Plato was sold into slavery, and had to have his
> freedom purchased by friends.
> 
> Years later, Plato tried again with the tyrant's son
> and namesake. This second attempt was also a
> failure, although it did not result in Plato's reenslavement.



Dion?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dion?



Very close.

Dion was his right-hand man.


----------



## deaddude

Dionysius


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Dionysius



Dionysius of Syracure is correct.

Your turn to ask a question.


----------



## deaddude

Give two other names for the man known as vlad the impaler.


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Give two other names for the man known as vlad the impaler.



(Vlad) Dracul, Prince of Wallachia?


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> Give two other names for the man known as vlad the impaler.


Dracula

Prince of Walachia


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Dracula
> 
> Prince of Walachia



Copy cat!


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Copy cat!


Ah, you said Dracul.

Go ahead...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ah, you said Dracul.
> 
> Go ahead...



I'm wondering if his title is what the questioner was looking for.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if his title is what the questioner was looking for.



I've heard of it. Go...


----------



## USViking

Oh, all right.

The numnuts on another board haven't been able
to get this one:



*Question:*

*First commander of the ironclad Monitor*, he suffered
an incapacitating wound when blinded by a shell hit on his 
observation slit in its first action against _Virginia_ _(Merrimack)_

He recovered, and was to command other ironclads,
was promoted to Rear Admiral, and served as Annapolis Superintendent.


----------



## ThomasPaine

USViking said:
			
		

> Oh, all right.
> 
> The numnuts on another board haven't been able
> to get this one:
> 
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> *First commander of the ironclad Monitor*, he suffered
> an incapacitating wound when blinded by a shell hit on his
> observation slit in its first action against _Virginia_ _(Merrimack)_
> 
> He recovered, and was to command other ironclads,
> was promoted to Rear Admiral, and served as Annapolis Superintendent.




Following the end of the great conflict, Worden commanded USS Pensacola in the Pacific. He received the rank of Commodore in 1868 and the next year began five years as Superintendant of the U.S. Naval Academy, during which time he was promoted to Rear Admiral. In 1875-77, Worden commanded the European Squadron. He then had shore duty until retiring from active duty in late 1886. Rear Admiral John L. Worden died in Washington, D.C., on 18 October 1897.



O.K here's my question. What signor of the Declaration of Independence was sentenced to Philadelphia debtors prison from 1798 to 1801, and despite his once enormous wealth, and huge contribution to the war effort, died broke on May 7, 1806.


----------



## Annie

Robert Morris?


----------



## ThomasPaine

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Robert Morris?




It was Robert indeed. He used his shipping fortune to buy land throughout the Union, and by 1795 he had acquired over 6 million acres.  His aim was to promote the development of farms and towns, but European wars reduced the flow of immigrants, and settlement proceeded more slowly than he had expected.  The mortgages and taxes were more than he could pay.  Creditors had him arrested. The rest is history.. And your question my learned friend?


----------



## Annie

ThomasPaine said:
			
		

> It was Robert indeed. He used his shipping fortune to buy land throughout the Union, and by 1795 he had acquired over 6 million acres.  His aim was to promote the development of farms and towns, but European wars reduced the flow of immigrants, and settlement proceeded more slowly than he had expected.  The mortgages and taxes were more than he could pay.  Creditors had him arrested. The rest is history.. And your question my learned friend?



LOL Thanks for the kudos, all the schooling pays off if not in money. 

Here's a shot in the dark:

He published, in 1774, the Royal American Magazine, which was continued for a short time by Joseph Greenleaf, and which contained many engravings by Paul Revere; and in 1775-1803 the New England Almanac, continued until 1819 by his son. He set up printing houses and book stores in various parts of the country, and in Boston with Ebenezer T. Andrews, published the Massachusetts Magazine, a monthly, from 1789 to 1793. At Walpole, New Hampshire, he published the Farmer's Museum.


----------



## deaddude

I was looking for Vlad Tepes and Dracula, however since all of yours were correct I am satisfied.


----------



## deaddude

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL Thanks for the kudos, all the schooling pays off if not in money.
> 
> Here's a shot in the dark:
> 
> He published, in 1774, the Royal American Magazine, which was continued for a short time by Joseph Greenleaf, and which contained many engravings by Paul Revere; and in 1775-1803 the New England Almanac, continued until 1819 by his son. He set up printing houses and book stores in various parts of the country, and in Boston with Ebenezer T. Andrews, published the Massachusetts Magazine, a monthly, from 1789 to 1793. At Walpole, New Hampshire, he published the Farmer's Museum.



Benjamin Franklin?


----------



## ThomasPaine

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL Thanks for the kudos, all the schooling pays off if not in money.
> 
> Here's a shot in the dark:
> 
> He published, in 1774, the Royal American Magazine, which was continued for a short time by Joseph Greenleaf, and which contained many engravings by Paul Revere; and in 1775-1803 the New England Almanac, continued until 1819 by his son. He set up printing houses and book stores in various parts of the country, and in Boston with Ebenezer T. Andrews, published the Massachusetts Magazine, a monthly, from 1789 to 1793. At Walpole, New Hampshire, he published the Farmer's Museum.



a hall of fame point guard for the Detroit Pistons.. hehehe.


 Question:  This battle forced the Mexican Army across the Rio Grande to Matamoros and was a major victory for the United States.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> LOL Thanks for the kudos, all the schooling pays off if not in money.
> 
> Here's a shot in the dark:
> 
> He published, in 1774, the Royal American Magazine, which was continued for a short time by Joseph Greenleaf, and which contained many engravings by Paul Revere; and in 1775-1803 the New England Almanac, continued until 1819 by his son. He set up printing houses and book stores in various parts of the country, and in Boston with Ebenezer T. Andrews, published the Massachusetts Magazine, a monthly, from 1789 to 1793. At Walpole, New Hampshire, he published the Farmer's Museum.



This looked like one no one was going to get
without cheating and googling, so I cheated
and googled.

The answer is Isiah Thomas.

Since I didn't play fair I'll let someone else ask 
the next question.


----------



## USViking

ThomasPaine said:
			
		

> a hall of fame point guard for the Detroit Pistons.. hehehe.
> 
> 
> Question:  This battle forced the Mexican Army across the Rio Grande to Matamoros and was a major victory for the United States.



Whoa!- well done on the answer!

Is Buena Vista the answer to your question?


----------



## deaddude

ThomasPaine said:
			
		

> a hall of fame point guard for the Detroit Pistons.. hehehe.
> 
> 
> Question:  This battle forced the Mexican Army across the Rio Grande to Matamoros and was a major victory for the United States.



I think you are refering either to Resaca de la Palma or Palo Alto


----------



## padisha emperor

ThomasPaine said:
			
		

> a hall of fame point guard for the Detroit Pistons.. hehehe.
> 
> 
> Question:  This battle forced the Mexican Army across the Rio Grande to Matamoros and was a major victory for the United States.



San Jacinto ?


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> San Jacinto ?



Wrong war.  The Battle of San Jacinto was fought by The Republic of Texas and Mexico in 1836.  The Mexican War was 1846-1848 between the US and Mexico.

The Battles of Resaca de la Palma and Palo Alto woke the Mexicans up to the asswhipping they were about to receive and they subsequenctly abandoned Matamoros.

I'd have to say Deaddude got it right, unless Viking's got a card up his sleeve.


----------



## USViking

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Wrong war.  The Battle of San Jacinto was fought by The Republic of Texas and Mexico in 1836.  The Mexican War was 1846-1848 between the US and Mexico.
> 
> The Battles of Resaca de la Palma and Palo Alto woke the Mexicans up to the asswhipping they were about to receive and they subsequenctly abandoned Matamoros.
> 
> I'd have to say Deaddude got it right, unless Viking's got a card up his sleeve.



I got no cards- Deaddude asks the next question.


----------



## deaddude

This gigantic fish was first discovered in 1976 when it was accientally hooked on the ancor of the US naval vessle AFB-14 off the coast of Kaneohe hawaii. It grows to 5.1 meters, placing it in the top 5 largest fish in the world.


----------



## padisha emperor

the shark Megamouth


----------



## padisha emperor

1940

France is under atack.
But somewhere, the French won, and lost only 250 men, the ennemy withdraw with more than 6000 lost.
This corps won here a great reputation, and was feared even in the Wehrmacht and Waffen-SS.

What was this army corps ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> 1940
> 
> France is under atack.
> But somewhere, the French won, and lost only 250 men, the ennemy withdraw with more than 6000 lost.
> This corps won here a great reputation, and was feared even in the Wehrmacht and Waffen-SS.
> 
> What was this army corps ?



The Three Musketeers?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> The Three Musketeers?


 
Mountain troops, the "Alpine hunters".


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Mountain troops, the "Alpine hunters".



Which division?  My research makes mention of several, an no one division singled out as more heroic than the others.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Which division?  My research makes mention of several, an no one division singled out as more heroic than the others.




yes, there were several divisions, for the whole alpine line front.

i was not looking for a special division, it was the whole corps - like the USMC - .

In fact, the battle was from june, the 20th, to june, the 25th.
312,000 Italians attacked the french line, the French were 175,000.

After 6 days, the french lost 205 men, the Italians 6,000. And after, the alpine forces put wepaons down with the cease-fire, undefeated.

If you really want a special division, look at the "éclaireurs-skieurs", the scout-skiers.

well, ask a question if you want


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> yes, there were several divisions, for the whole alpine line front.
> 
> i was not looking for a special division, it was the whole corps - like the USMC - .
> 
> In fact, the battle was from june, the 20th, to june, the 25th.
> 312,000 Italians attacked the french line, the French were 175,000.
> 
> After 6 days, the french lost 205 men, the Italians 6,000. And after, the alpine forces put wepaons down with the cease-fire, undefeated.
> 
> If you really want a special division, look at the "éclaireurs-skieurs", the scout-skiers.
> 
> well, ask a question if you want



You go ahead.  I was just looking for some clarification, and I won't be around again til Mon soonest.


----------



## padisha emperor

Friend of Jim Lovell - the astronaut of Gemini 7, 12 Apollo 8 and of course Apollo 13 - , this astronaut of the same promotion of Lovell did West Point and join the Air Force before the space conquest.
But he died tragicly in the burning of Apollo 1, at Cap Canaveral, january, the 27th, 1967.

(well, if you're sure of the answer, go ahead, I won't be here until tomorrow, earlier)


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Friend of Jim Lovell - the astronaut of Gemini 7, 12 Apollo 8 and of course Apollo 13 - , this astronaut of the same promotion of Lovell did West Point and join the Air Force before the space conquest.
> But he died tragicly in the burning of Apollo 1, at Cap Canaveral, january, the 27th, 1967.
> 
> (well, if you're sure of the answer, go ahead, I won't be here until tomorrow, earlier)



Russ Grissom?


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Russ Grissom?



Grissom is one of them who burnt into Apollo 1, but it's not the correct answer.


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Grissom is one of them who burnt into Apollo 1, but it's not the correct answer.



That's okay.  I'm happy enough that I remember ONE of the astronauts' names from Apollo 1!!!


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> That's okay.  I'm happy enough that I remember ONE of the astronauts' names from Apollo 1!!!




yes, it's sure they are not the most famous...

It was Ed White.

Go on, you gave all the same one name of the Apollo 1 's crew, you were half correct


----------



## USViking

Over two days- I'll take the next *Question:*

*Rebellion in northern China*, almost exactly contemporanious
with the Taiping Rebellion in central China.


----------



## Gunny

USViking said:
			
		

> Over two days- I'll take the next *Question:*
> 
> *Rebellion in northern China*, almost exactly contemporanious
> with the Taiping Rebellion in central China.



Boxer Rebellion.


----------



## USViking

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Boxer Rebellion.



Close, but that's not it.

The question is a bit obscure, so I'll give the answer-
the Nian, or Nein Rebellion- and you or someone else 
can ask the next one.


----------



## padisha emperor

How did the Emperor Vespasien to build the Colisée ( Coliseum) ? (I mean : according to the historians, where did he find the money for a such wonder ? )


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> How did the Emperor Vespasien to build the Colisée ( Coliseum) ? (I mean : according to the historians, where did he find the money for a such wonder ? )



American Express?


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> American Express?





Come on, it is a real historical question


----------



## USViking

Here's my guess: I think Vespasion initiated
the Jewish Diaspora after supressing a revolt
in Palestine.

Did the money come from the loot he acquired
during this campaign?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Here's my guess: I think Vespasion initiated
> the Jewish Diaspora after supressing a revolt
> in Palestine.
> 
> Did the money come from the loot he acquired
> during this campaign?



yep.

He got the money after the took of Jerusalem, when the Temple of Salomon was destroyed by the Romans and all the gold and precious items were catched by them.

Go on


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Nero was the last Emperor of the "Julian" dynasty.

Vespasian was the first Emperor of *this dynasty*.


----------



## CSM

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Nero was the last Emperor of the "Julian" dynasty.
> 
> Vespasian was the first Emperor of *this dynasty*.


 I think it was the Flavian dynasty, but I could be wrong


----------



## Said1

CSM said:
			
		

> I think it was the Flavian dynasty, but I could be wrong




You got it Pontic. Your turn.


----------



## CSM

Said1 said:
			
		

> You got it Pontic. Your turn.


 On 30 August, 30 BC somebody famous committed suicide...who was it?


----------



## Said1

CSM said:
			
		

> On 30 August, 30 BC somebody famous committed suicide...who was it?



That would be one of my favs, Cleopatra. She killed herself after Anothony committed suicied.


----------



## CSM

Said1 said:
			
		

> That would be one of my favs, Cleopatra. She killed herself after Anothony committed suicied.


yep yep


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> That would be one of my favs, Cleopatra. She killed herself after Anothony committed suicied.



Gotta question, eh?


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Gotta question, eh?



No Question from the last correct responder?

Fine, I got one, from the same era as her right answer:

*Question:* *Victorious commander at Actium*.

In effect, he gave Octavian the Empire.


----------



## deaddude

Agrippa


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Agrippa



Correct- over to you.


----------



## deaddude

1916: this freak occurence at matawan creek New Jersey actualy received better news coverage than the coverage of WWI


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> 1916: this freak occurence at matawan creek New Jersey actualy received better news coverage than the coverage of WWI


Shark attack?


----------



## deaddude

Yes there were three shark attacks in mattawan creek, the reason this was a freak occurence was that the shark was a great white which are salt water sharks. Also there were two other shark attacks in the New Jersy area 10 days earlier, so that was 5 attacks in eleven days when there are only an average of fifty attacks a year, making it statisticaly improbable. As a side note, only months earlier the keeper of the national musem of natural history had been quoted saying "a sharks jaw is not strong enough to sever a human leg. 

your question


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> Yes there were three shark attacks in mattawan creek, the reason this was a freak occurence was that the shark was a great white which are salt water sharks. Also there were two other shark attacks in the New Jersy area 10 days earlier, so that was 5 attacks in eleven days when there are only an average of fifty attacks a year, making it statisticaly improbably. As a side note, only months earlier the keeper of the national musem of natural history had been quoted saying "a sharks jaw is not strong enough to sever a human leg.
> 
> your question



The most costly hurricane ever, at least in the US, in terms of human suffering.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> The most costly hurricane ever, at least in the US, in terms of human suffering.



8000 died in a 1900 hurricane which hit Galveston
(per google).

Is that the one you're thinking of?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> 8000 died in a 1900 hurricane which hit Galveston
> (per google).
> 
> Is that the one you're thinking of?



Sorry, I am late. Yes, your turn.


----------



## USViking

Question:

*USSR Foreign Minister* prior to Molotov,
he sought alliance with the UK and France
against Germany.

Dillatory behavior by the two Western nations,
and Polish hostility led to his replacement,
and to reversal of policy toward accomodation
with Germany.


----------



## padisha emperor

Maksim Litvinov ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Maksim Litvinov ?



Litinov is correct.

Have you been on vacation? Welcome back.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Litinov is correct.
> 
> Have you been on vacation? Welcome back.



These days i was not at home, so...  

What did the Emperor Vespasian about the W.C. ?(and since this, in french one of the words to say WC is "vespasiennes", maybe in english too)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> These days i was not at home, so...
> 
> What did the Emperor Vespasian about the W.C. ?(and since this, in french one of the words to say WC is "vespasiennes", maybe in english too)



Could you rephrase this?

In US slang WC="Water Closet"="toilet", and we need
another verb form to explain what Vespasian was doing.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Could you rephrase this?
> 
> In US slang WC="Water Closet"="toilet", and we need
> another verb form to explain what Vespasian was doing.



Well, I'll ask a new question, i didn't think this one càuld give language problems, sorry. 

(answer : Vespasian created a tax on the W.C.)



Question : Why Edward III of England claimed the Throne of France, and then launch the 100 Years' War ?

( the most complete anszwer is welcome  )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, I'll ask a new question, i didn't think this one càuld give language problems, sorry.
> 
> (answer : Vespasian created a tax on the W.C.)
> 
> 
> 
> Question : Why Edward III of England claimed the Throne of France, and then launch the 100 Years' War ?
> 
> ( the most complete anszwer is welcome  )


He liked French wine, and pate de fois gras, and wanted
to control the markets for the benefit of his personal use?


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> He liked French wine, and pate de fois gras, and wanted
> to control the markets for the benefit of his personal use?



This answer must be incorrect.

I have found Wikipedia to be usually reliable.

Here's what is has to say:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_years_war

(from the link):


> "The specific events that led up to the war in the early 14th century began in France, where the Capetian dynasty had ruled for over 320 years, with one male heir after another taking the throne (the longest continuous dynasty in medieval European history). In 1314, the Capetian king Philip IV died, leaving three male heirs. The eldest son, Louis X, died in 1316, leaving only a posthumous son John I, who was born 1316 and died same year, and a daughter, Joan, who in 1329 became the Queen of Navarre, who was married to Philip, count of Evreux, who later in her right became king consort Philip III of Navarre.
> 
> To secure his claim to the throne, Philip's second-oldest son (Louis X's younger brother and John I and Joan's uncle) Philip V obligated to buy her claims off (using also the rumor that Joan was a product of her mother's adultery and not a daughter of Louis X), but precedent for only male heirs had been set. When Philip V died in 1322, his daughters were put aside in favour of the last brother, Charles IV, without question.
> 
> In 1324, Charles IV and the English king Edward II fought the short War of Saint-Sardos in Gascony. The major event of the war was the brief siege of the English fortress of La Réole, on the Garonne river. The English forces, led by the Earl of Kent, were forced to surrender after a month of bombardment from the French cannons and after being promised reinforcements which never arrived. The war was a complete failure for England, and only Bordeaux and a narrow coastal strip now remained in English possession. The recovery of these lost lands became a major focus of English diplomacy. Another effect of the war was to galvanize opposition to Edward II among the English lords of Aquitaine, many of whom became sympathizers of Lord Wigmore, who would later invade England and dethrone Edward II.
> 
> Charles IV, King of France and Navarre, the youngest son of Philip IV, died in 1328, leaving only daughters and an infant daughter yet to be born. The senior line of Capetian dynasty ended thus in tail male, creating a crisis on who would become the next king of France.
> 
> Meanwhile living in England, Charles IV's sister Isabella had been widowed of King Edward II and was at the time effectively in control of the crown, having forced her politically weak husband to abdicate in favour of their teenage son, Edward III. The young Edward III, being the nephew of King Charles, was his closest living male relative and was at that time the only surviving male descendant of the senior line of the Capetian dynasty descending from Philip IV (Philip the Fair). By English interpretation of feudal law, this made Edward III the next heir to the throne of France.
> 
> The French nobility, however, did not want a foreigner on the throne, in particular an English king. They claimed that royal inheritance could pass only through an unbroken male line, and not through a King's daughter (Isabella) to her son (Edward) (This principle was later, from 1356 onwards, cited under the name Salic Law). They asserted that the royal inheritance should therefore pass to Philip of Valois (Philip VI), through the younger brother of Philip III, Charles. Both Edward and Philip had good legal cases for the right to the crown, and the force to back it up.
> 
> Joan of Navarre, daughter of Louis X (or at least the daughter of Louis' wife), also had a good legal case to the French throne, but not the force to back it up. Navarre was accustomed to female rulers and had no Salic impediment.
> 
> England controlled Gascony in what is now southwest France, along the Atlantic coast. This territory was a remnant of the formerly large French territories inherited from the Anglo-Norman kings. Gascony produced vital shipments of salt and wine and were very profitable to the English nobility. Gascony was a separate fief held from the French crown, rather than a territory of England, and the homage for this possession was a matter more difficult to resolve. Philip VI wanted Edward's recognition as sovereign; Edward wanted the return of further lands lost by his father. A compromise homage in 1329 pleased neither side, but in 1331, facing serious problems at home, Edward accepted Philip as King of France and gave up his claims to the French throne. In effect, England kept Gascony in return for Edward giving up his claims to be the rightful king of France. In 1332, Joan, daughter of Louis X gave birth to a son, the future Charles II of Navarre. Edward III was now no longer Philip IV's male heir in primogeniture, although he remained Philip IV's male heir in proximity.
> 
> In 1333, Edward III went to war with King David II of Scotland, a French ally under the Auld Alliance, and began the Second War of Scottish Independence. Philip saw the opportunity to reclaim Gascony while England's attention was concentrated at home. However, the war was a quick success for England, and David was forced to flee to France after being defeated by King Edward and Edward Balliol at the Battle of Halidon Hill in July 1333.
> 
> In 1336, Philip made plans for an expedition to restore David to the Scottish throne, and to also seize Gascony. Open hostilities broke out as French ships began ravaging coastal settlements on the English Channel and in 1337 Philip reclaimed the Gascony fief, citing feudal law and saying that Edward had broken his oath (a felony) by not attending to the needs and demands of his lord. Edward III responded by saying he was in fact the rightful heir to the French throne, and on All Saints' Day 1337, Henry Burghersh, the Bishop of Lincoln arrived in Paris with the defiance of the King of England. War had been declared."



The English effort turned out to be a complete,
irreversible waste.

The English would have done best to never have
set foot past where they had clear title. It was
in the moral wrong.

France was in the moral right, and was a case
of the moral right triumphant.

That it became a moral trespasser later on is
to the enduring sorrow of history.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> This answer must be incorrect.
> 
> I have found Wikipedia to be usually reliable.
> 
> Here's what is has to say:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_years_war
> 
> (from the link):
> 
> 
> The English effort turned out to be a complete,
> irreversible waste.
> 
> The English would have done best to never have
> set foot past where they had clear title. It was
> in the moral wrong.
> 
> France was in the moral right, and was a case
> of the moral right triumphant.
> 
> That it became a moral trespasser later on is
> to the enduring sorrow of history.



good educational value. Go again!


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> good educational value. Go again!



Thanks, I'm still a bit low on gas as far as
thinking up reasonable questions.

I'll pass to anyone who wants to ask one.

If no takers in a day or so, I'll try to come 
up with something.


----------



## padisha emperor

wow, what a perffect and complete answer it was !  

If you 're interested by this period,  read the "Cursed Kings" (or "damned Kings", don't know, in french : "Les Rois Maudits"), 7 books by Maurice Druon about this : from 1314 to the battle of Poitiers, in 1356.
all your statements are in the books, of course, with some fiction, but with an awesome historic reality.

This war only ended in 1453 with the battle of Castillon and the victory of Charles VII.
What a waste of time, money and men for the 2 mightest countries of this time, in major conflict since the XIIth. c...


----------



## padisha emperor

question : the most distinguished regiment of the US army forces, regiment of the WWII.
And a nice proof of patriotism and revenge on history.

Which regiment was it ?


----------



## CSM

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> question : the most distinguished regiment of the US army forces, regiment of the WWII.
> And a nice proof of patriotism and revenge on history.
> 
> Which regiment was it ?


 Aw, I can't let this pass.

The most decorated US unit in WW II was the 100th/442d. It was a Nisei unit. A Nisei unit, for those who don't know, was composed of mostly second generation Japanese men.  Once the 100th became the 442d Regimental Combat team, the the "Nisei only" restriction was lifted, but it still remained mostly US citizens of Japanese descent.


----------



## padisha emperor

CSM said:
			
		

> Aw, I can't let this pass.
> 
> The most decorated US unit in WW II was the 100th/442d. It was a Nisei unit. A Nisei unit, for those who don't know, was composed of mostly second generation Japanese men.  Once the 100th became the 442d Regimental Combat team, the the "Nisei only" restriction was lifted, but it still remained mostly US citizens of Japanese descent.



perfect. 442nd INfantery regiment, with people with japanese origins.

Go on CSM


----------



## CSM

A very famous British ship was launched this week in 1934...what was the ship's name?


----------



## USViking

CSM said:
			
		

> A very famous British ship was launched this week in 1934...what was the ship's name?


Well, it wasn't _Dreadnought_ or _Titanic_, and I think _Hood_
was older too. _Queen Mary  _ and _Queen Elisabeth _ were 
launched during WW2.

That leaves _Rodney_, _King George (?)V_, _Prince of Wales _ 
and _Repulse _ on the list of British ships of the 20th century 
that I can think of off hand.

How about _Prince of Wales_?- famous both both for her
tragic death, and, I think, as the ship which carried Churchill 
to meet with Roosevelt at that suprise conference
whose name escapes me.


----------



## CSM

USViking said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't _Dreadnought_ or _Titanic_, and I think _Hood_
> was older too. _Queen Mary  _ and _Queen Elisabeth _ were
> launched during WW2.
> 
> That leaves _Rodney_, _King George (?)V_, _Prince of Wales _
> and _Repulse _ on the list of British ships of the 20th century
> that I can think of off hand.
> 
> How about _Prince of Wales_?- famous both both for her
> tragic death, and, I think, as the ship which carried Churchill
> to meet with Roosevelt at that suprise conference
> whose name escapes me.



 Actually I misstyped the date was 1936... my bad.

Viking, one of your facts is incorrect which may be misleading you.


----------



## USViking

CSM said:
			
		

> Actually I misstyped the date was 1936... my bad.
> 
> Viking, one of your facts is incorrect which may be misleading you.



Blast it, I wish 1934 was the correct date.

Furious googling has revealed that _Ajax_,
flagship of the squadron which cornered
_Graf Spee_, was launched in 1934.

Let me keep trying for a while.

Hopefully someone who knows the answer
fair and square will beat me to it.


----------



## USViking

More frurious googling had yielded up:

*MTB I 02*:

http://www.location-solutions.com/individual_site4.htm

(from the link):


> MTB I 02 is *one of only a very few World War II Royal Navy vessels * *still afloat* and is thought to be *the only Royal Navy vessel that took part in the Dunkirk evacuation surviving*.
> 
> She was built by Vosper Ltd and *launched in 1936*. Capable of 48 knots, she was the fastest wartime British naval vessel in service.


----------



## CSM

USViking said:
			
		

> More frurious googling had yielded up:
> 
> *MTB I 02*:
> 
> http://www.location-solutions.com/individual_site4.htm
> 
> (from the link):


 Yep yep...you got it...had the speed record for some time too


----------



## CSM

I meant to add that though the Queen mary was "launched" in 1934, she spent two years being outfitted and made her maiden voyage in 1936.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Names of the two Japanese WW2 battleships,
the largest warships ever built to that time,
weighing 72000 tons, with a 9x18" gun main armament.

Both were sunk by aircraft, one during the battle 
of Leyte, the other during the Okinawa campaign,
having never fired on an enemy ship, nor having
even sighted an enemy ship.


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, the Yamato, sunk at Okinawa.

But for the one sunk at Leyte....the Musashi ? (I only know these one and the Kongo, for the japanese ships engaged and sunk at Leyte, and the Kongo is "too small")

I know that the Musashi was a big vessel too.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, the Yamato, sunk at Okinawa.
> 
> But for the one sunk at Leyte....the Musashi ? (I only know these one and the Kongo, for the japanese ships engaged and sunk at Leyte, and the Kongo is "too small")
> 
> I know that the Musashi was a big vessel too.



Musashi is correct.

A third ship of the class was converted into a carrier,
and sunk by submarine the first time it put to sea.

Your question.


----------



## padisha emperor

Battle of the middle age, XIVth century, between France and its vassal Flanders.
This battle had heavy consequences for the Hunderd War Years, on a military doctrines' point.

what was this battle, and this consequence for the military doctrines?
If you don't find, I'll give some hints to you.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Battle of the middle age, XIVth century, between France and its vassal Flanders.
> This battle had heavy consequences for the Hunderd War Years, on a military doctrines' point.
> 
> what was this battle, and this consequence for the military doctrines?
> If you don't find, I'll give some hints to you.



How about the *Battle of the Golden Spurs* (1302)?

According to Wikipedia, a French force of combined arms,
including a considerable number of cavalry, was defeated 
by a Flemish force consisting only of infantry.

The English armies of later in the early 100 Years War were
similarly sucessful while having few if any mounted troops.


----------



## USViking

I think my last answer was probably right,
so I will ask the next

*Question:*

Name of the *number one U-boat ace of all time*.


----------



## deaddude

Erich Topp?


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Erich Topp?



Sorry, no- I think Topp was about the third leading ace
of WW2.


----------



## padisha emperor

Schepke ?

(for my question : sorry, i was absent for a while. I thought in fact to the battle of Mont Cassel, 1328 : French against flemish forces, the flemish attacked the french camps with infantry heavyly armored, they were unable to move well, and were defeated by the french knights mounted on their horses.
The French lost few soldiers,  the flemish forces, on a total of 16,000 soldiers, counted 13,000 killed (!!!), and their general, Zannekin.

This battle had for consequences that the French counted for the future only on their excellent knights, and their excellent heavy cavalry. And that infantry sucked.

This idea cost to France, in Crécy, and Azincourt, thousands of great knights and nobles.
Tragic consequences for an awesome victory.)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Schepke ?
> 
> (for my question : sorry, i was absent for a while. I thought in fact to the battle of Mont Cassel, 1328 : French against flemish forces, the flemish attacked the french camps with infantry heavyly armored, they were unable to move well, and were defeated by the french knights mounted on their horses.
> The French lost few soldiers,  the flemish forces, on a total of 16,000 soldiers, counted 13,000 killed (!!!), and their general, Zannekin.
> 
> This battle had for consequences that the French counted for the future only on their excellent knights, and their excellent heavy cavalry. And that infantry sucked.
> 
> This idea cost to France, in Crécy, and Azincourt, thousands of great knights and nobles.
> Tragic consequences for an awesome victory.)



Thank you for the interesting information.

Heavy cavalry also fared disastrously agains the Swiss pikes
starting 50-100 years later, didn't it?

I have always wondered what would have happened
if someone had formed an army uniting the long bow
and the pike. Even the Mongols might have had problems
with an army combining those arms.


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, a such army would have been good. But i think that during the Middle Age some armies were like that. But they didn't win awesome battles.
Often, the victories were decided by az charge of cavalry (except when a lot of bowmen where in front of them), and that until the XIXth c. !  (Rocroi 1643, Eylau 1807...)... and again in the Middle Age : Mont Cassel, Or Mons en Pévèle, 1304 : the flemish infantry victorious of the french cavalry in 1302 was defeated by the french cavalry combined with infantry.
The swiss infantry defeated effectivly knights, during the was against Burgundy, 1470's.
The swiss infantry was considered as invincible, until Marignan in 1515. Their tactics with long spears make me think at the Macedonian Squares of Alexander the Great, with their sarissa.

It's quite "funny", the 2 armies who defeated heavy cavalry with infantry where annihilated by artillery some years after : English at Castillon, 1453 ; Swiss at Marignan, 1515. 

For your question : Schepke ? Kretschmer ? Prien (the hero of Scappa Flow) ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, a such army would have been good. But i think that during the Middle Age some armies were like that. But they didn't win awesome battles.
> Often, the victories were decided by az charge of cavalry (except when a lot of bowmen where in front of them), and that until the XIXth c. !  (Rocroi 1643, Eylau 1807...)... and again in the Middle Age : Mont Cassel, Or Mons en Pévèle, 1304 : the flemish infantry victorious of the french cavalry in 1302 was defeated by the french cavalry combined with infantry.
> The swiss infantry defeated effectivly knights, during the was against Burgundy, 1470's.
> The swiss infantry was considered as invincible, until Marignan in 1515. Their tactics with long spears make me think at the Macedonian Squares of Alexander the Great, with their sarissa.
> 
> It's quite "funny", the 2 armies who defeated heavy cavalry with infantry where annihilated by artillery some years after : English at Castillon, 1453 ; Swiss at Marignan, 1515.


For the bows, I was thinking specifically of 
the English long bow, with its great range 
and accuracy. I have never heard of any 
other country using it.

The Swiss pikes do seem closely akin to the
phalanx. It was somehow more versatile, not
depending as much on level, open ground to 
be effective. Perhaps the Swiss were less
heavily armored, and I do not think they used shields.






			
				padisha emperor said:
			
		

> For your question : Schepke ? Kretschmer ? Prien (the hero of Scappa Flow) ?



This was a semi-trick question.

*Answer:*

The leading U-boat ace of all time was A World War ONE skipper 
with the flamboyant name of *Lothar von Arnauld de la Periere*.

His family had been German from the time of a Soldier of Fortune
French ancestor who had volunteered for Prussian service during
the reign of Frederick the Great.

This is a good link for the U-boat campaigns of both World Wars:

http://uboat.net/history/wwi/part6.htm

World War I produced the top four U-boat aces of all time,
possibly because the convoy system was not developed
until 1917.

They are:

Lothar von Arnauld de la Periere 454,000 tons 
Walther Forstmann 380,000 tons 
Max Valentiner 300,000 tons 
Otto Steinbrinck 290,000 tons 

Otto Kretschmer, the leading WW2 ace, was credited
with 272,958 tons.

Someone else please ask a question.


----------



## padisha emperor

beautiful name, it's sure ! 

I like it.

Well...

when, on a juridical point of view, ended the Roman Republic ? (grounded in -507)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> beautiful name, it's sure !
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Well...
> 
> when, on a juridical point of view, ended the Roman Republic ? (grounded in -507)


The Emperors ended the Republic when Augustus
assumed supreme power.

What date? 30bc or thereabouts.

Teutonborg Forest was 9bc, and Augustus had been a solid Emperor
for several years.


----------



## padisha emperor

Augustus : -27.

But on a juridical point of view, it was stil the Republic  
In fact, the title "Imperator" means victorious general. And the "Imperium" menas the leadership.

The republic never ends, juridically.
Only in 476, with the fall of the Empire, Empire which was in fact a Republic : same as Napoleon : in 1804, it's the "governement of the french Republic which is given into the Hands of an Emperor".

It was a semi-trap, sorry  

(but it is only on a juridical point of view, and in theory....of course, the institutions under Trojan or Marc-Aurèle are not the same than the institutions of the IIIth. Century  )


question : 
When did the christianism become the official religion of the Roman Empire ?
(ask the next USViking  )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Augustus : -27.
> 
> But on a juridical point of view, it was stil the Republic
> In fact, the title "Imperator" means victorious general. And the "Imperium" menas the leadership.
> 
> The republic never ends, juridically.
> Only in 476, with the fall of the Empire, Empire which was in fact a Republic : same as Napoleon : in 1804, it's the "governement of the french Republic which is given into the Hands of an Emperor".
> 
> It was a semi-trap, sorry
> 
> (but it is only on a juridical point of view, and in theory....of course, the institutions under Trojan or Marc-Aurèle are not the same than the institutions of the IIIth. Century  )
> 
> 
> question :
> When did the christianism become the official religion of the Roman Empire ?
> (ask the next USViking  )



Christianity became the state religion of the
Roman empire during the reign of Constantine
ca 320.


*Question:*

*Name of the linguist* who deciphered the  
Minoan linear B script.

He correctly guessed it was related to Greek 
at the start of the task.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Christianity became the state religion of the
> Roman empire during the reign of Constantine
> ca 320.



313 : Edit of Milan, Constantine accept the Christianism

380 : Edit of Thessalonik : Christianism becomes the official religion of the Empire


----------



## archangel

Empire collapsed in 1924...reborn 2001?


----------



## USViking

archangel said:
			
		

> Empire collapsed in 1924...reborn 2001?



What do you mean by "empire"?

I take the word to mean sovereignty over foreign peoples.

The German, Ottoman and Russian empires collapsed
in the wake of WW1. 

Although the USSR was able to reassert authority over all 
of what had been Russian, and to expand even further,
it broke completely apart in 1991. 

The Chinese Empire had collpsed earlier.

The British, French, and Japanese Empires were all 
going strong in 1924, but also broke up completely
post-1945.

None of these show any sign of resurgence as an
empire in the 21st century.

I guess what I am saying is I need a hint.


----------



## archangel

USViking said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "empire"?
> 
> I take the word to mean sovereignty over foreign peoples.
> 
> The German, Ottoman and Russian empires collapsed
> in the wake of WW1.
> 
> Although the USSR was able to reassert authority over all
> of what had been Russian, and to expand even further,
> it broke completely apart in 1991.
> 
> The Chinese Empire had collpsed earlier.
> 
> The British, French, and Japanese Empires were all
> going strong in 1924, but also broke up completely
> post-1945.
> 
> None of these show any sign of resurgence as an
> empire in the 21st century.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is I need a hint.




collapsed openly 1924...went underground..continued the assertion of power for Islam in Europe and expanding to the USA! 911 ring a bell? They may be covert but a enemy to recon with!


----------



## USViking

archangel said:
			
		

> collapsed openly 1924...went underground..continued the assertion of power for Islam in Europe and expanding to the USA! 911 ring a bell? They may be covert but a enemy to recon with!



This would not be an "empire" except in a figurative sense.

There was essentially no Islamic presense in Western Europe
or the US until well after WW2.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> This would not be an "empire" except in a figurative sense.
> 
> There was essentially no Islamic presense in Western Europe
> or the US until well after WW2.


I'm guessing he means this:

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache.../Andrew%20C.pdf+collapse+ottoman+empire&hl=en



> Andrew C. Hess, The Collapse of the Ottoman Social Order in 1917:
> A Means of Understanding the Ethnic History of the Middle East and Central Asia Current conflicts result from globalization, from the introduction of nation-building in areas previously dominated by pre-industrial empires. The structure and collapse of the Soviet Union in Central Asia and the Caucuses resemble the structure and collapse of the Ottoman Empire. The globalization process driven by modern science and technology, causing new global interlinking and recasting relationships between peoples, caused both to collapse. This globalization process is not linear, but advances in a
> cyclical and disorganized fashion that can produce anxiety, violence, and religious tumult. An example of this disorganized advance is the advent of the nation-state, which proceeded from 16 century Europe, to 1923 Turkey, to 1947 Pakistan and to 1991 Central Asia...


----------



## USViking

I asked a question which no one even bothered to google.

Here it is again, folks:

*Question:*

*Name of the linguist* who deciphered the 
Minoan linear B script.

He correctly guessed it was related to Greek 
at the start of the task.

How about answering correctly before you ask the next, OK?


----------



## padisha emperor

Michael Ventris, in 1952

(google)


Where and why did Patrice de Mac-Mahon, french general and future president of the Republic (IIIrd republic, 1873-79), say : "J'y suis, j'y reste !" (i'm here, i stay) ?

hint : during the Crimea War


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Michael Ventris, in 1952
> 
> (google)
> 
> 
> Where and why did Patrice de Mac-Mahon, french general and future president of the Republic (IIIrd republic, 1873-79), say : "J'y suis, j'y reste !" (i'm here, i stay) ?
> 
> hint : during the Crimea War



Guess:

Sevastopol, to complete its capture.


----------



## padisha emperor

If you can say why exactly he said that, it would be perfect. but if no, ask a question.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> If you can say why exactly he said that, it would be perfect. but if no, ask a question.


I would have to guess again.

Didn't Napoleon III have to be talked out of going to the 
Crimea to assume command in person?

Maybe McMahon was letting N3 know he, McMahon, would 
be the commander no matter who else showed up.


*Question:*

*US general* who toured the Sevastopol defences after
the US Civil War.

He pronounced the Vicksburg defences a more challenging
military obstacle.


----------



## padisha emperor

In fact : Mac-Mahon said htis sentence at the tower of Malakoff, in Sebastopol's fortifications, juste after that the french soldiers took the place, and after a long siege. A soldier came to say to MM that he was sit on a powder reserve, and that could be dangerous. then, he said "J'y suis, j'y reste", to show that after such fight, now, he didn't want to move. This russian place was his.

 general Pemberton ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> In fact : Mac-Mahon said htis sentence at the tower of Malakoff, in Sebastopol's fortifications, juste after that the french soldiers took the place, and after a long siege. A soldier came to say to MM that he was sit on a powder reserve, and that could be dangerous. then, he said "J'y suis, j'y reste", to show that after such fight, now, he didn't want to move. This russian place was his.
> 
> general Pemberton ?



Good guess with Pemberton, but the general
was USA, not CSA.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Good guess with Pemberton, but the general
> was USA, not CSA.



Sherman?


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sherman?



None other than.

Your turn.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Sherman?





			
				USViking said:
			
		

> None other than.
> 
> Your turn.




Yo-o-o-u h-o-o-o-o- Kathia-a-a-ane!


----------



## deaddude

I give her one more day, then when no one is looking I steal her question buwahahahahahaha


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> I give her one more day, then when no one is looking I steal her question buwahahahahahaha



She's got some nerve stringing us out like this,
doesn't she?


----------



## deaddude

Quite the nerve indeed.


----------



## Annie

Gentlemen, while I'm thinking, one of you go ahead!  :teeth:


----------



## padisha emperor

Maybe have I already ask that, i don't remember, but I don't think : 

Q : where were the Kings of England of the XII-XIIIth c. buried ? (the firsts Plantagenêts) (city if possible)


----------



## Hagbard Celine

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Maybe have I already ask that, i don't remember, but I don't think :
> 
> Q : where were the Kings of England of the XII-XIIIth c. buried ? (the firsts Plantagenêts) (city if possible)


Wasn't it a place called Avignon? No, no, no, West Minster Abbey.


----------



## Gunny

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Maybe have I already ask that, i don't remember, but I don't think :
> 
> Q : where were the Kings of England of the XII-XIIIth c. buried ? (the firsts Plantagenêts) (city if possible)



Could you be a bit more specific as to WHICH King you refer?  The Plantagenets were not buried in any single location.


----------



## padisha emperor

GunnyL said:
			
		

> Could you be a bit more specific as to WHICH King you refer?  The Plantagenets were not buried in any single location.




Well, i don't know exactly which ones were buried in the place I was thinking.


It was the city of Angers, in Anjou, or others places in Anjou. 
because the PLantagenêts were Counts of Anjou, Maine, Normandie, King of Jerusalem, Napoly and the Two-Sicilies, and England since Geoffroy PLantagenêts.

England was in fact for them only a region of the Anjou's Empire.

This Capetian house lived in France and was buried in.
 (most of the king didn't even speak english, only French...Ivanohe shows it)

Go on GunnyL


----------



## Gunny

HENRY II (1154-1189)
Known as Fitz Empress and nicknamed Curtmantel.
Second cousin of predecessor Stephen, and grandson of Henry I.
Born: March 1133
Father: Geoffrey, Count of Anjou. He was the son of Fulk V, Count of Anjou and Aremburga, daughter of Helias I, Count of Maine.
Mother: Matilda, daughter of Henry I and Matilda of Scotland.
Titles: Duke of Normandy September 1151. Duke of Aquitaine in right of his wife May 1152. King of England 19 December 1154.
Married: Eleanor of Aquitaine, daughter of William X, Duke of Aquitaine. She divorced Louis VII of France on the grounds of consanguinity.
Children: William, Henry, Matilda, Richard, Geoffrey, ?Philip, Eleanor, Joan, John.
Died: 6 July 1189 at Chinon Castle, France. Buried in Fontrevrault Abbey, France. 


RICHARD I (1189-1199)
Known as the Lionheart
Eldest surviving son of predecessor Henry. 
Born: 8 September 1159
Father: Henry II
Mother: Eleanor of Aquitaine
Titles: Duke of Aquitaine 1172. King of England and Duke of Normandy 1189.
Married: Berengaria in Cyprus 12 May 1191. She was the daughter of Sancho VI, King of Navarre.
Children: None.
Died: 6 April 1199 at Chalus in Limousin, France. Buried at Fontrevault Abbey, France. 


JOHN (1199-1216)
Known as Lackland or Softsword
Younger brother of predecessor Richard and youngest son of Henry II.
Born:24 December 1167.
Father: Henry II
Mother: Eleanor of Aquitaine
Titles: Earl of Gloucester in right of his wife 1189. King of England, Duke of Normandy and Duke of Aquitaine 1199
Married: 1. Isabella 1189 at Marlborough Castle, daughter of William, Earl of Gloucester, divorced on grounds of consanguinity. 2. Isabella 1200 At Bordeaux Cathedral, daughter of Count of Angouleme
Children: Henry III, Richard, Joan, Isabella, Eleanor.
Died: October 1216 at Neward Castle. Buried in Worcester Cathedral. 


HENRY III (1216-1272)
Eldest son of predecessor John.
Born:1 October 1207.
Father: John
Mother: Isabella of Angouleme
Titles: King of England, Duke of Normandy and Duke of Aquitaine October 1216
Married: Eleanor January 1236 at Canterbury Cathedral. She was the daughter of Raymond Berenger V, Count of Provence.
Children: Edward I, Margaret, Beatrice, Edmund, Richard, John, William, Katherine, Henry.
Died: 16 November 1272 at the Palace of Westminster. Buried at Westminster Abbey. 


EDWARD I (1272-1307)
Eldest son of predecessor Henry.
Known as Longshanks and Lawgiver
Born:18 June 1239
Father: Henry III
Mother: Eleanor of Provence
Titles: Created Duke of Gascony (a diminution of Aquitaine to its northern territory 1254, he was later accepted as Duke of Aquitaine after paying homage to the King of France. Created Earl of Chester 1254. King of England 1272. Overlord of Wales after 1282 when that territory was annexed to the English crown.
Married: 1. Eleanor 1254, she was the daughter of Ferdinand III King of Castile. 2. Margaret 1299, she was the daughter of Philip III of France and sister of then regnant Philip IV.
Children: of Eleanor: Eleanor, Joan, John, Henry, Alice, Juliana (Katherine), Joan, Alfonso, Margaret, Berengaria, Mary, Isabella, Elizabeth, Edward II, Beatrice, Blanche. Of Margaret: Thomas, Henry, John.
Died: 6 July 1307 at Burgh-by-Sands, Northumberland. Buried at Westminster Abbey. 


EDWARD II (1307-1327)
Known as Edward of Caernarvon. 
Eldest surviving son of predecessor Edward.
Born:25 April 1284
Father: Edward I
Mother: Eleanor of Castile
Titles: Created Earl of Chester and Prince of Wales February 1301 (He was the first English Prince of Wales). Duke of Aquitaine 1306. King of England July 1307. Edward was deposed by Parliament on 20 January 1327 and formally abdicated in favour of his son.
Married: Isabella January 1308. She was daughter of Philip IV of France
Children: Edward III, John, Eleanor, Joan.
Died: Murdered on 21/22 September 1327 at Berkeley Castle. Buried in Gloucester Cathedral. 


EDWARD III (1327-1377)
Eldest son of predecessor Edward.
Born:13 November 1312
Father: Edward II
Mother: Isabella of France
Titles: Created Earl of Chester 1312. Count of Pontieu and Montreuil 1325. Duke of Aquitaine 1325. King of England January 1327, after his father abdicated. In October 1330 he assumed personal rule after overthrowing his mother the Queen and her lover Roger Mortimer, Earl of March. He formerly styled himself King of France in January 1340 (He claimed this right through his mother).
Married: Philippa January 1328. She was the daughter of William III, Count of Hainault.
Children: Edward (The Black Prince), Isabella, Joan, William, Lionel, John (of Gaunt), Blanche, Edmund, Mary, Margaret, William, Thomas
Died: 21 June 1377 at Sheen Palace. Buried in Westminster Abbey. 


RICHARD II (1377-1399)
Known as Edward of Bordeaux
Grandson of predecessor, being the only surviving son of Edward, eldest son of Edward III
Born:13 November 1312
Father: Edward, Prince of Wales, son of Edward III
Mother: Joan, daughter of Edmund, Earl of Kent
Titles: Created Prince of Wales, Earl of Chester and Earl of Cornwall November 1376. Knight of the Garter April 1377. King of England 22 June 1377. Richard was deposed by Henry of Bolingbroke and formally abdicated on 29 September 1399.
Married: 1. Anne January 1382, daughter of Charles IV, Holy Roman Emperor. 2. Isabella 1396, daughter of Charles VI of France.
Children: none
Died: Died early February at Pontefract, probably murdered. Buried in King's Langley Church, but removed by Henry V in 1413 to lie in a joint vault with his queen Anne in Westminster Abbey. 


HENRY IV (1399-1413)
Known as Henry of Bolingbroke
Cousin of predecessor Richard, both being grandsons of Edward III. 
Born?)3 April 1367 at Bolingbroke, Lincolnshire
Father: John of Gaunt, third surviving son of Edward III
Mother: Blanche of Lancaster, daughter of Henry of Grosmont, Duke of Lancaster.
Titles: Knight of the Garter April 1377. Styled Earl of Derby from June 1377. Created Earl of Derby July 1377. Created Earl of Hereford September 1397. Succeeded as Duke of Lancaster, Earl of Leicester and Earl of Lincoln 3 February 1399. Usurped the throne 30 September 1399. 
Married: 1. Mary 1390. She was the daughter of Humphrey de Bohun, Earl of Hereford, Essex and Northampton. 2. Joan 1402. She was the daughter of Charles II, King of Navarre.
Children: of Mary: Edward, Henry V, Thomas, John, Humphrey, Blanche, Philippa.
Died: 20 March 1413 in the Jerusalem Chamber of the Abbot's House in Westminster 


HENRY V (1413-1422)
Known as Henry of Monmouth
Eldest surviving son of predecessor Henry. 
Born: 9 August 1387 at Monmouth Castle
Father: Henry IV
Mother: Mary de Bohun.
Titles: Created Prince of Wales, Duke of Cornwall and Earl of Chester October 1399. Knight of the Garter 1399. Created Duke of Aquitaine and Duke of Lancaster November 1399. King of England March 1413. Designated heir to the throne of France on 21 May 1420.
Married: Katherine June 1420. She was the daughter of Charles VI, King of France.
Children: Henry VI.
Died: 31 August 1422 in France. Buried in Westminster. 


HENRY VI (1422-1461, 1470-1471)
Only son of predecessor Henry. 
Born: 6 December 1421
Father: Henry V
Mother: Katherine of Valois
Titles: Designated Duke of Cornwall from birth. King of England 1 September 1422. King of France 11 October 1422. Henry was deposed by Edward, Duke of York March 1461. Restored to the throne October 1470 (the "Readeption"), but deposed again by Edward IV April 1471.
Married: Margaret May 1444. She was the daughter of Rene, Duke of Anjou and King of Naples.
Children: Edward.
Died: Murdered(?) May 1471. Buried at Chertsey Abbey, later removed to St George's Chapel, Windsor. 


EDWARD IV (1461-1470, 1471-1483)
Third cousin of his predecessor Henry, both being great-great grandsons of Edward III.
Born: April 1442, Rouen.
Father: Richard, Duke of York who was twice descended from Edward III. His father, Richard, Earl of Cambridge was the son of the fourth surviving son of Edward III. His mother, Anne Mortimer was great-granddaughter of the second surviving son of Edward III.
Mother: Cecily Neville, she was the daughter of Ralph Neville, 1st Earl of Westmorland, and Joan Beaufort, daughter of John of Gaunt.
Titles: Styled Earl of March during his father's lifetime. Duke of York, Earl of Ulster and Cambridge December 1460. Proclaimed king of England by Parliament March 1461 after the deposition of Henry VI. Deposed October 1470. Restored April 1471.
Married: Elizabeth May 1464. she was the daughter of Richard Woodville, 1st Earl Rivers and Jacquetta of Luxembourg.
Children: Elizabeth, Cecily, Edward V, Margaret, Richard, Anne, George, Katherine, Bridget.
Died: 9 April 1483 at Westminster. Buried in St George's Chapel, Windsor. 


EDWARD V (1483)
Eldest son of predecessor Edward.
Born: November 1470 in sanctuary Westminster Abbey.
Father: Edward IV
Mother: Elizabeth Woodville.
Titles: Created Prince of Wales and Earl of Chester June 1471. Duke of Cornwall July 1471. Knight of the Garter May 1475. Created Earl of Pembroke and March July 1479. King of England 9 April 1483.
Married: Never married.
Children: None.
Died: Perhaps murdered 1483. 


RICHARD III (1483-1485)
Uncle of predecessor Edward and younger brother of Edward IV.
Born: 2 October 1452.
Father: Richard, Duke of York who was twice descended from Edward III. His father, Richard, Earl of Cambridge was the son of the fourth surviving son of Edward III. His mother, Anne Mortimer was great-granddaughter of the second surviving son of Edward III.
Mother: Cecily Neville, she was the daughter of Ralph Neville, 1st Earl of Westmorland, and Joan Beaufort, daughter of John of Gaunt.
Titles: Created Duke of Gloucester November 1461. Knight of the Garter February 1466. King of England 26 June 1483.
Married: Anne Neville. She was the daughter of Richard Neville, Earl of Warwick ("The Kingmaker")
Children: Edward
Died: 22 August 1483, Battle of Bosworth. 

http://www.fifteenthcentury.net/planta.html


----------



## USViking

I can't figure out who gets the next question,
so I'll ask it myself:

*Question:*

*Names of the two foremost Polish officers who fought for the US*
*during the American Revolution.* 

One of them has a Vigrinia county named after him. 

The other went back to Poland, was a Polish leader
during the final stages of the Third Partition, was shot 
in battle, survived, and died in spite of his heroism on 
two continents, his country not to be revived for 200 years; 
revived now, forever.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I can't figure out who gets the next question,
> so I'll ask it myself:
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> *Names of the two foremost Polish officers who fought for the US*
> *during the American Revolution.*
> 
> One of them has a Vigrinia county named after him.
> 
> The other went back to Poland, was a Polish leader
> during the final stages of the Third Partition, was shot
> in battle, survived, and died in spite of his heroism on
> two continents, his country not to be revived for 200 years;
> revived now, forever.



Casmir Polaski came right to mind. The other escaped me, thought 'Tad'. Mixing up with Lincoln I suppose. Anyhow, knew he had been with Washington, found it I think:

Thaddeus Kosciusko


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Casmir Polaski came right to mind. The other escaped me, thought 'Tad'. Mixing up with Lincoln I suppose. Anyhow, knew he had been with Washington, found it I think:
> 
> Thaddeus Kosciusko



P*U*laski, but good enough.

Koscuisco is exactly right.

Question?- or whatever or not.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> P*U*laski, but good enough.
> 
> Koscuisco is exactly right.
> 
> Question?- or whatever or not.



Tsk, tsk spelling police again! Ask another.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Tsk, tsk spelling police again! Ask another.



Don't give me that.

Is your home county named Luke or Coke or de la Paige?

Mine is not named Guildenford, and Pulaski is Pulaski.


----------



## padisha emperor

Q : How many sons of Louis the XVth became King of France ? (easy, only  to re-launch the topic)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Q : How many sons of Louis the XVth became King of France ? (easy, only  to re-launch the topic)



I am guessing one.

It was not the ill-fated Louis XVI, who was his grandson.


----------



## padisha emperor

None.

As you said, Louis XVI, Louis XVIII and Charles X, 3 brothers, were the sons of Louis de France, the Dauphin, son of Louis XV.

Go on


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> None.
> 
> As you said, Louis XVI, Louis XVIII and Charles X, 3 brothers, were the sons of Louis de France, the Dauphin, son of Louis XV.
> 
> Go on



Oops, I somehow misread the question-
I thought it was how many sons he had,
not how many became king.

*Question:*

Harvard-educated financial genius who became
Nazi Germany's chief economic minister, and made
great contibutions to the nation's economic
recovery before falling out with Hitler over the
pace of rearmament.

Aquitted at Nuremburg, he did time on other
charges, I think.

His two middle names are those of a famous
US editor and one-time presidential candidate.


----------



## deaddude

Hermann Göring


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> Hermann Göring



My searching may be wrong, but I find nothing with Goring and Harvard.


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Hermann Göring



Good try, but no. Goring was given some responsibility
for economic planning after the person who is the
correct answer was fired. 

Goring was convicted and sentenced to death at Nuremburg.
A still undetermined person smuggled him some poison, and
he commited suicide a few hours before he was scheduled
to hang.

I think I read somewhere that they gave IQ tests
to all the Nuremburg defendants, and that Goring
and the correct answer scored highest: 140-150 or so.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> My searching may be wrong, but I find nothing with Goring and Harvard.



I don't think Goring ever travelled outside Europe.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I don't think Goring ever travelled outside Europe.


and of course, you are the last word.


----------



## padisha emperor

Von Papen ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Von Papen ?



Papen was a clown.

Hjalmar Horace Greely Schacht is the answer.

Some one else please ask  a question.


----------



## deaddude

What british code breaker who helped crack the German enigma code in WWII 
also committed suicide by eating an apple covered in cyanide.


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> What british code breaker who helped crack the German enigma code in WWII
> also committed suicide by eating an apple covered in cyanide.



Turing?


----------



## deaddude

That would be the one. Your question.


----------



## Annie

deaddude said:
			
		

> That would be the one. Your question.


I'll pass to you, I do too many tests/quizzes.


----------



## deaddude

Name the three types of the black plauge


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Name the three types of the black plauge



I recall two: Bubonic and Pneumonic.

Whoever gets the third can have the next question.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I recall two: Bubonic and Pneumonic.
> 
> Whoever gets the third can have the next question.


Here's  the third:


http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/H/history/plague/plague.html
In *septicaemic *plague, which is almost invariably fatal, the bacilli enter the bloodstream directly, rather than the lymphatic system where they might be contained. Like bubonic plague, the septicaemic variety is caused directly by flea bites. 

Someone ask a question...


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

The only US heavy tank of WW2, weighing 47 tons 
and armed with a 90mm gun, it was a fair match for 
the German Tiger and Panther.

Unfortunately, it entered service too late to have
a signilficant impact- only 20 were deployed before
the end of the war in Europe.


----------



## deaddude

The T26E2 heavy tank?


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> The T26E2 heavy tank?



Yes; it was nicknamed the "Pershing".

Yout turn.


----------



## deaddude

In a session of the first General assembly of this state, the speaker of the house killed another representative with a bowie knife.


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> In a session of the first General assembly of this state, the speaker of the house killed another representative with a bowie knife.



I'm guessing Texas.


----------



## deaddude

USViking said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Texas.



Not texas, but a good try.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Arkansas. Oh, the good ol' days


----------



## USViking

My second guess is California.

Seems as though I recall reading of some
uncivilized behavior by the early state
government there.


----------



## deaddude

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Arkansas. Oh, the good ol' days



That is correct, your question.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

A squabble over the interpretation of the Northwest Ordinance of 1787 led to a 50 yeard bloodless battle between two territories/states over what?


----------



## USViking

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> A squabble over the interpretation of the Northwest Ordinance of 1787 led to a 50 yeard bloodless battle between two territories/states over what?



I believe, thanks to Wikipedia, that I have found
the answer. 

It was a dispute over the so-called "Toledo Strip",
an area north of the territorial administrative
boundary, which was questionably appropriated 
by Ohio when it became a state in 1803.

When Michigan became a state over 30 years later,
it claimed the Toledo Strip, and the two states
almost came to blows over the issue. Cooler heads
prevailed, and Michigan did not continue to press
its claim with the threat of force.

The matter was not finally resolved until 1973,
when the US Supreme court dismissed Michigan's
claims once and for all.

That was a good one, Clay, why don't you ask another?


----------



## The ClayTaurus

USViking said:
			
		

> I believe, thanks to Wikipedia, that I have found
> the answer.
> 
> It was a dispute over the so-called "Toledo Strip",
> an area north of the territorial administrative
> boundary, which was questionably appropriated
> by Ohio when it became a state in 1803.
> 
> When Michigan became a state over 30 years later,
> it claimed the Toledo Strip, and the two states
> almost came to blows over the issue. Cooler heads
> prevailed, and Michigan did not continue to press
> its claim with the threat of force.
> 
> The matter was not finally resolved until 1973,
> when the US Supreme court dismissed Michigan's
> claims once and for all.
> 
> That was a good one, Clay, why don't you ask another?


You are correct. In addition, Michigan got the Upper Peninsula in exchange for Ohio getting Toledo. It was the government's condition for Michigan to get statehood.

Part of the reason the battle never came to an affront was because the Michigan Militia got lost on it's way to take over Toledo.

At the time, everyone was pissed about losing Toledo, because a lot of people lived there, and it was very industrious. The UP, as far as anyone was concerned, was barren wasteland. These days, the trade seems to have worked out quite well, as the UP is very rich in resources, and is absolutely beautiful.

That, and Toledo sucks 

I don't know if I have another good question right now, so why don't you ask one and I'll think about it.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Eisenhower's favorite card game.

An expert in the game said of Eisenhower's skill level:

"In golf, he struggles to break 90, in (the card game)
he easliy breaks 80".


----------



## padisha emperor

belote ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> belote ?


Nope. Belote?


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> Nope. Belote?


Bridge or pinnocle (sic?)


----------



## Said1

Hearts?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hearts?


Arrggg, woose game!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Arrggg, woose game!



Wrong guess?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Wrong guess?



I'm pretty clueless. I chose games from the period. My dad had a pinnocle (sic) board and everyone in the 40's and 50's played bridge. (Well, not the Baptists, I think).


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm pretty clueless. I chose games from the period. My dad had a pinnocle (sic) board and everyone in the 40's and 50's played bridge. (Well, not the Baptists, I think).




Me too. Bridge is a good guess, I'd wadger Eukre (sp) also.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me too. Bridge is a good guess, I'd wadger Eukre (sp) also.



Where is Viking? I want to know if I'm warm or cold...


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Where is Viking? I want to know if I'm warm or cold...



Bridge it was.

Ask away.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Bridge it was.
> 
> Ask away.



Ahem, Kathianne.


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Said1 said:
			
		

> Me too. Bridge is a good guess, I'd wadger Eukre (sp) also.


You've heard of Euchre?!?!?!


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, Kathianne didn't answer, I have a question. (next time Kathianne, you'll take my turn to ask your question  )

What was the first newspapper (a weekly I believe) who sent for the first time a permanent war reporter informing Europe every weeks, and what was the concerned war ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, Kathianne didn't answer, I have a question. (next time Kathianne, you'll take my turn to ask your question  )
> 
> What was the first newspapper (a weekly I believe) who sent for the first time a permanent war reporter informing Europe every weeks, and what was the concerned war ?



Guess:_ Le Paris Match_?


----------



## padisha emperor

No no

This newspapper doesn't exist no more (the searched one), Paris Match still exists.

It was during the Russian-japanese war, 1904-1905.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No no
> 
> This newspapper doesn't exist no more (the searched one), Paris Match still exists.
> 
> It was during the Russian-japanese war, 1904-1905.



There were numerous war correspondents including
European ones, I believe, during the US Civil War, so 
I am not sure what could have been the distinguishing
characteristic of any correspondent during the
Russo-Japanese War 50 years later.


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, in fact,  it was the first time with a permanent war correspondant, on the ground....

"L'Illustration" was the concerned newspapper.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, in fact,  it was the first time with a permanent war correspondant, on the ground....
> 
> "L'Illustration" was the concerned newspapper.


I still believe the Civil War was the first one blessed with
such correspondents. Grant had one reporting on his
love of whiskey. 

Let me ask the next question:

Reporter born in my home county (Guilford, N.C.) who kept saying:
"This is London" in 1940.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> I still believe the Civil War was the first one blessed with
> such correspondents. Grant had one reporting on his
> love of whiskey.
> 
> Let me ask the next question:
> 
> Reporter born in my home county (Guilford, N.C.) who kept saying:
> "This is London" in 1940.


Murrow? If I'm right, do another question.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Murrow? If I'm right, do another question.



Beloved US reporter who fell during the Iwo Jima campaign,
although not on the island of Iwo Jima itself.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Beloved US reporter who fell during the Iwo Jima campaign,
> although not on the island of Iwo Jima itself.



Answer: Ernie Pyle.

Question, anyone?


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Answer: Ernie Pyle.
> 
> Question, anyone?



Hugo Pratt made a comics about him with "Ernie Pike", didn't he ?
A nice comic book.


----------



## deaddude

Which chinese dynasty lasted only 22 years?


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Which chinese dynasty lasted only 22 years?


Hm- I do not know if any of the imperial dynasties
were that short-lived.

The Nationalist government was in power from
approx. 1927-49, so I will consider it a dynasty,
and make it my guess.


----------



## deaddude

I did not know that, but yes one of the imperial dynasties lasted for only 22 years.


----------



## deaddude

Sorry I have a conflict in my sources, one saying 22 another saying only 15. Either way it is the shortest lived of the imperial dynasties.


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Sorry I have a conflict in my sources, one saying 22 another saying only 15. Either way it is the shortest lived of the imperial dynasties.


The Han dynasty was split by a short interregnum,
whose name and dates I did not know.

Wkipedia identifies it as "Xin", gives its dates as 9-25AD,
which looks like the closest.


----------



## deaddude

The answer is Qin. A two ruler dynasty directly before the Han and after the Zhou. I will try another.

Who supposedly wrote the Tao de Ching.


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> The answer is Qin. A two ruler dynasty directly before the Han and after the Zhou. I will try another.
> 
> Who supposedly wrote the Tao de Ching.


The only Chinese philosophers I can name
are Confucius, Mencius, and Lao Tsu, and
the last two might be the same.

I'll go with Lao Tsu.


----------



## deaddude

You are correct.


----------



## USViking

Anyone else want to ask a question?


----------



## deaddude

Who was the most famous king of Uruk


----------



## USViking

deaddude said:
			
		

> Who was the most famous king of Uruk



"Uruk"?!- Ai-yai-yai!

I'll have to give this one 12-24 hours
in case someone else has any idea,
and then google.


----------



## padisha emperor

deaddude said:
			
		

> Who was the most famous king of Uruk



Gilgamesh ?


----------



## deaddude

correct


----------



## padisha emperor

He is one of the greatest philisophes. His relativism for the form of policy, his study of the different forms of government, were excellent.
For him, the best city is the city with Justice, education, and slavery (to free the citizens from the labour).
Who was he ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> He is one of the greatest philisophes. His relativism for the form of policy, his study of the different forms of government, were excellent.
> For him, the best city is the city with Justice, education, and slavery (to free the citizens from the labour).
> Who was he ?


I'll guess Aristotle, since he made the most
complete study of different constitutions,
at a time when slavery, as opposed to serfdom,
was a general institution.


----------



## padisha emperor

right  

go on, USV


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Greek philosopher reputed to have predicted
the solar eclipse of May 28, 585BC.

This claim is controversial, since he could not
possibly have predicted the exact day, or the location.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Greek philosopher reputed to have predicted
> the solar eclipse of May 28, 585BC.
> 
> This claim is controversial, since he could not
> possibly have predicted the exact day, or the location.



Thales of Miletus, who may have been  Pythagoras' teacher. If correct, go ahead with another question, please.


----------



## USViking

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Thales of Miletus, who may have been  Pythagoras' teacher. If correct, go ahead with another question, please.



Correct. I'm more in the mood to answer.

Someone else take the next question.


----------



## padisha emperor

These young christian children were caught by the Turkish and became in their army elite troops. 

Who were they ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> These young christian children were caught by the Turkish and became in their army elite troops.
> 
> Who were they ?



Ah, but you forgot to say they were forced to convert to Islam, the Janissaries.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

USViking said:
			
		

> Correct responder gets to ask the next question.
> 
> No way to keep you from googling the answer;
> I myself will wait at least one day before googling
> if I cannot answer the question fair and square.
> 
> If you are sure your answer is correct,
> go ahead with your own question.
> But please be sure!
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> *This French King* is reputed to have said:
> 
> _"L'etat, c'est moi."_ ("I am the state").




The Sun King?


----------



## Annie

SpidermanTuba said:
			
		

> The Sun King?



After speaking with ST, it seems he was just quizzing himself from the beginning of the thread. His answer was correct: The Sun King, Louis the XIV


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Kathianne said:
			
		

> After speaking with ST, it seems he was just quizzing himself from the beginning of the thread. His answer was correct: The Sun King, Louis the XIV


Uhh, can't they figure that out by reading the quotation?

Or did you add that?


----------



## padisha emperor

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ah, but you forgot to say they were forced to convert to Islam, the Janissaries.



correct, as usual Kathianne


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> correct, as usual Kathianne


Thanks. As my Christmas gift to you, I'll ask a Christmas question:

St. Nicholas' was born into a wealthy family in Turkey. When his parents died, he was left a sizeable estate. What was the thing he did that led to the image, which developed over time, so that we picture him with a 'sack' and throwing open?


----------



## padisha emperor

the fact that he call back to life 3 children killed by a butcher ?


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> the fact that he call back to life 3 children killed by a butcher ?


I hadn't heard that one. I heard he threw 3 packets, (note 3), of gold through the window of a fallen nobleman, who was going to turn his 3 daughters out for prostitution. 

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## padisha emperor

So do I  for your story...Now, Saint Nicolas has no secret for anyone  

Q : Why the French Légion Etrangère has its fest April, the 30th ? (it concerns History of America)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> So do I  for your story...Now, Saint Nicolas has no secret for anyone
> 
> Q : Why the French Légion Etrangère has its fest April, the 30th ? (it concerns History of America)



A Legion unit fought to the last bullet
and last man in an action in Mexico in
support of Maximilian ca. 1866.

Does April 30 commemorate the date
of this action?


----------



## padisha emperor

exactly : April, the 30th, 1863, the french légionnaires lead by the Capitaine Danjou fought until the last bullet and man : 

62 french legionnaires and 3 officers, in them the Cpt Danjou, fought a mexican force, lead by Francesco de Paula-Milan, and strong of 500 spearmen, 350 irregular cavalry men, and 3 bataillons of infantry, each bataillon had 400 men : total : 65 French against 2050 Mexicans.

The mexicans lost 300 men, the French 52 killed, 13 wounded (in them, 12 prisonners).
The French didn't have their ammo supplies, then they had a few bullets (3720 for all the soldiers). Studies show that 1 shot on 12 bullet was an aim shot and touched his target. (3720 bullets, and 300 mexicans killed or wounded)

At the end, the last 4 legionnaires able to fight charge with the bayonnette with the last living officer, the Sous-lieutenant Maudet (officer, under the Lieutnant). Everybody is wounded, they accept to surrender only if they keep their weapons (without ammo) and if the french wounded soldiers get health care.
the Mexicans accept this condition, impressioned by the courage of the french soldiers.

This heroic resistance did that just after, Milan was defeated by the rest of the french army at San Lorenzo (11 french killed and 52 wounded, 800 mexicans killed/wounded and 1000 prisonners, plus 8 guns), and 9 days after San Lorenzo, Puebla surrender to the French forces.

Camerone is the biggest fest of the Légion, and the wood hand of the Cpt Danjou, took back 2 years after the battle, is the most precious thing for the Légion Etrangère.


Go on, USV


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Most famous of all British architects,
his greatest work was the venerable
St. Paul's Cathederal in London.

During the blitz a bomb went straight
through its roof. It was luckier than
Coventry- the bomb was a dud, and
the damage was easliy repaired.


----------



## padisha emperor

Christopher Wren ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Christopher Wren ?



Yes, your turn.

No more architecture questions though, please-
Wren is one of only about a dozen names I know.


----------



## padisha emperor

allright 

According to the english and french historians, who is the real craftsman of the english defeat in the 13 Colonies, in XVIIIth. C. ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> allright
> 
> According to the english and french historians, who is the real craftsman of the english defeat in the 13 Colonies, in XVIIIth. C. ?



The consensus I have always heard
is that the French army and navy were
essential though not sufficient for the
American victory.

The French army commander was I think
Rochambeau, and the French admiral
DeGrasse defeated a British fleet near
the Chesapeake Bay, preventing the UK 
forces at Yorktown from being supplied
or reinforced.

If those names are correct do I get credit?

Of course, it was Benjamin Franklin who
as US envoy to France brokered the alliance
(seducing about half the female French
nobility while he was at it). Maybe he should
be considered the real craftsman.


----------



## padisha emperor

excellent answer with Franklin, it was not the waited one, but i find it really correct  

The expected answer was the Count François-Joseph-Paul de Grasse, the Amiral de Grasse.
he defeated the british navy at Chesapeake. Not well known than Trafalgar, this naval battle had probably bigger consequences : the british couldn't send reinforcements in Yorktown, the french fleet could sent troops and supplies, the Franco-American Army lead by Rochambeau, Washington and La Fayette won the battle and the independance of USA.

So, according to french and british historians, De Grasse is the crafstman of the US independance.
Chesapeake is not known as it should be. It's sad.

Go on, you gave the good answer with de Grasse, and Franklin was excellent too


----------



## USViking

Question:

French encyclopedist, and theologian, he was 
born Protestant in the 17th century, became 
a Catholic, then Protestant again, finally settling
as a Protestant in the Netherlands.

He was the first Western thinker who advocated
true religious freedom and toleration, even for atheists.

His thinking was unsystematic, and his true convictions
hard to pin down. He has been called:

_"A positivist, an atheist, a deist, a skeptic, a fideist, 
a Socinian, a liberal Calvinist, a conservative Calvinist, 
a libertine, a Judaizing Christian, a Judeo-Christian, or 
even a secret Jew, a Manichean, an existentialist." _ 

His most highly regarded work is _Dictionnaire historique et critique_,
not really a dictionary, but a miscellaneous collection
of diverse commentary.

Voltaire called him the greatest master of the art of 
reasoning that ever wrote".


----------



## padisha emperor

Pierre Bayle


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Pierre Bayle




Dang, you got it first. Toi turn.


----------



## padisha emperor

Said1 said:
			
		

> Dang, you got it first. Toi turn.




go on, Said


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> go on, Said




What famous political thinker said this: "No one could make a greater mistake than he who did nothing because he could do only a little." An easy one.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> What famous political thinker said this: "No one could make a greater mistake than he who did nothing because he could do only a little." An easy one.




Edmund Burke. I like quotes, do another.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Edmund Burke. I like quotes, do another.



Tres Bein! I love Burke.

Ok here's another, my old sig at another board: "A person may cause evil to others not only by his actions but by his inaction, and in either case he is justly accountable to them for the injury."


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Tres Bein! I love Burke.
> 
> Ok here's another, my old sig at another board: "A person may cause evil to others not only by his actions but by his inaction, and in either case he is justly accountable to them for the injury."



Now don't go speaking gibberish to me.  I've heard this one, gotta think a bit. Maybe PE or Viking will get it first...  _thinking real hard..._


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Tres Bein! I love Burke.
> 
> Ok here's another, my old sig at another board: "A person may cause evil to others not only by his actions but by his inaction, and in either case he is justly accountable to them for the injury."





			
				Kathianne said:
			
		

> Now don't go speaking gibberish to me.  I've heard this one, gotta think a bit. Maybe PE or Viking will get it first...  _thinking real hard..._


Thanks for suggesting I might know this;
however, although I also enjoy quotes,
I'm not too good at them, and someone
will have to answer here.


----------



## Said1

Go ahead and google if no one answers soon.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Go ahead and google if no one answers soon.





	A person may cause evil to others not only by his actions but by his inaction, and in either case he is justly accountable to them for the injury.
*John Stuart Mill*


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> A person may cause evil to others not only by his actions but by his inaction, and in either case he is justly accountable to them for the injury.
> *John Stuart Mill*




Yep. Go ahead, or would you like another quote?


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep. Go ahead, or would you like another quote?


I should have known that. Another quote? Yes, please.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I should have known that. Another quote? Yes, please.




'Where there is no property there is no injustice. '


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> 'Where there is no property there is no injustice. '


Weird, I could guess either Rousseau or Marx.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Weird, I could guess either Rousseau or Marx.



Close. Think of man's inalienable rights........


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Close. Think of man's inalienable rights........



Locke.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Locke.




Yep!!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep!!


Ok, I'll go dig one up for you!


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll go dig one up for you!


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

>



Who said this about your country:

There are no limits to the majestic future which lies before the mighty expanse of Canada with its verile, aspiring, cultured, and generous-hearted people.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Who said this about your country:
> 
> There are no limits to the majestic future which lies before the mighty expanse of Canada with its verile, aspiring, cultured, and generous-hearted people.




I'm pretty sure that was Churchhill.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that was Churchhill.


Give the lady a cigar! :clap1: 

You want another or would you like to ask?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Give the lady a cigar! :clap1:
> 
> You want another or would you like to ask?




Go ahead. That one is used a lot on Canadian boards.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Go ahead. That one is used a lot on Canadian boards.



There aren't a whole bunch of 'old' Canadian quotes.

Try this one, I was quite surprised to find it:

"A meeting between two people who complete each other, who are made for each other, borders already, in my opinion, on a miracle."


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> There aren't a whole bunch of 'old' Canadian quotes.
> 
> Try this one, I was quite surprised to find it:
> 
> "A meeting between two people who complete each other, who are made for each other, borders already, in my opinion, on a miracle."




Jerry McGuire.........."you complete me..."


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Jerry McGuire.........."you complete me..."



No. Want the answer or wanna guess once more?


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> No. Want the answer or wanna guess once more?




Answer please.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Answer please.




Adolph Hitler. Really.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Adolph Hitler. Really.




 Good one. Go again.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Good one. Go again.



Ok, one you should get:

"But what is liberty without wisdom, and without virtue? It is the greatest of all possible evils; for it is folly, vice, and madness, without tuition or restraint."


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Ok, one you should get:
> 
> "But what is liberty without wisdom, and without virtue? It is the greatest of all possible evils; for it is folly, vice, and madness, without tuition or restraint."




Burke of course. 

I like order. As long as someone else is in charge of it.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Burke of course.
> 
> I like order. As long as someone else is in charge of it.



 Your turn!


----------



## padisha emperor

just one : 
Who said : 

"An absolute King is sometimes Nero, but can be also Marcus-Aurelius. An absolute people is often Nero, and never Marcus-Aurelius"

(or can be found like that : "A tyran has some good moments, an assembly of tyrans has never it")


----------



## Annie

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> just one :
> Who said :
> 
> "An absolute King is sometimes Nero, but can be also Marcus-Aurelius. An absolute people is often Nero, and never Marcus-Aurelius"
> 
> (or can be found like that : "A tyran has some good moments, an assembly of tyrans has never it")


I'm sleepy, guess: Shakespeare?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> just one :
> Who said :
> 
> "An absolute King is sometimes Nero, but can be also Marcus-Aurelius. An absolute people is often Nero, and never Marcus-Aurelius"
> 
> (or can be found like that : "A tyran has some good moments, an assembly of tyrans has never it")


Jean-Jacques Rousseau?


----------



## padisha emperor

It can't be Rousseau, it's against democracy (with the Socratic conception of Democracy : government of the ignorants)

It was Voltaire.


(for the Locke's quote : I believe that he was for the property right, inalienable, and this quote seems to show the inverse.)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> It can't be Rousseau, it's against democracy (with the Socratic conception of Democracy : government of the ignorants)
> 
> It was Voltaire.
> 
> 
> (for the Locke's quote : I believe that he was for the property right, inalienable, and this quote seems to show the inverse.)



Alas, all I remembered of Rousseau was his
jaundiced view of the benefit of human
technical advance, and I thought he might
have opted out of the program for Democracy
as well.

That was a good question, though, ask another.


----------



## padisha emperor

Who is the author of this allegory (translate from french too, sorry, the main ideas are in  )

"You give the commandement of a ship to a captain, you give your body to a doctor. These are competent persons. That's why you can't give the government to the people, unable and ignorant to lead. Aristocracy is better, men command by their worse"


(JJ Rousseau : the absolute democracy, with the general will : absolute, eternal, undivisible, and unfaillible. >> dictatorship of the people, and open to the totalitarism)


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> I
> 
> 
> (for the Locke's quote : I believe that he was for the property right, inalienable, and this quote seems to show the inverse.)



It would seem that way at first glance wouldn't it. But, when thinking of the states purpose in Locke's' view, it makes a bit more sense.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> It would seem that way at first glance wouldn't it. But, when thinking of the states purpose in Locke's' view, it makes a bit more sense.



Yep, it did. Reason I had added, 'or Marx'.


----------



## padisha emperor

Q : French amiral, resist heroicly with 44 ships against 99 english ships, 1692.
Who was he ?

The american amiral Mahan, and historians, see here the greatest demonstration of discipline and military valor ever gave by a navy.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Q : French amiral, resist heroicly with 44 ships against 99 english ships, 1692.
> Who was he ?
> 
> The american amiral Mahan, and historians, see here the greatest demonstration of discipline and military valor ever gave by a navy.



Jean Dart?

(edit) I mean Jean Bart.


----------



## padisha emperor

nice shot, but it was not Jean Bart. It's not a corsair, a man with a letter from the king, allowed to make war against the ennemies of France. 

The searched person was a real amiral of the French Royal navy (the "Royale") 

Hint : it was at the battle of Barfleur, 1692.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> nice shot, but it was not Jean Bart. It's not a corsair, a man with a letter from the king, allowed to make war against the ennemies of France.
> 
> The searched person was a real amiral of the French Royal navy (the "Royale")
> 
> Hint : it was at the battle of Barfleur, 1692.



Per google the French admiral was de Tourville.

Anyone else want to ask a question?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Per google the French admiral was de Tourville.
> 
> Anyone else want to ask a question?



Who is associated with the phrase-like verse "divorced, beheaded died, divorced, beheaded, survived"?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Who is associated with the phrase-like verse "divorced, beheaded died, divorced, beheaded, survived"?



It sounds like the unfortunate wives of Henry VIII.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> It sounds like the unfortunate wives of Henry VIII.




Yep.


----------



## USViking

*Question:*

Anne of Cleves was able to keep her head
despite her marriage and divorce from Henry VIII.

The English Secretary of State who arranged
the marriage was not so lucky. Who was he?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Anne of Cleves was able to keep her head
> despite her marriage and divorce from Henry VIII.
> 
> The English Secretary of State who arranged
> the marriage was not so lucky. Who was he?



The only person I can think of is the artist, Hans - or was that her brother?? She was a smart one though, being the King's sister is better than having no head!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> The only person I can think of is the artist, Hans - or was that her brother?? She was a smart one though, being the King's sister is better than having no head!



That 's very interesting- I did a google
image search on "Hans Holbein" and the
unfortunate Secretary, and sure enough
Hans the Younger did his portrait.

More googling revealed that Holbein also
painted a portrait of Anne, which a link
claimed was the "basis" for which Henry
agreed to the marriage. For some reason
Henry was more forgiving toward his artist
than toward his secretary, and Holbein
kept his head and his job.  

Here's a hint:

A future English statesman of the next
century was descended from the beheaded
secretary's sister, whose children retained
their mother's surname (something I have
never once run across elsewhere in Western history).


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> That 's very interesting- I did a google
> image search on "Hans Holbein" and the
> unfortunate Secretary, and sure enough
> Hans the Younger did his portrait.
> 
> More googling revealed that Holbein also
> painted a portrait of Anne, which a link
> claimed was the "basis" for which Henry
> agreed to the marriage. For some reason
> Henry was more forgiving toward his artist
> than toward his secretary, and Holbein
> kept his head and his job.





The bios of portrait artists are so interesting. Some specialized in hands only or torsos. The pre-Photoshop era. 




> Here's a hint:
> 
> A future English statesman of the next
> century was descended from the beheaded
> secretary's sister, whose children retained
> their mother's surname (something I have
> never once run across elsewhere in Western history).



I still have no idea. I'm only remember Ann of Cleaves because of that story, wasn't sure what fate the artist met though!


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> The bios of portrait artists are so interesting. Some specialized in hands only or torsos. The pre-Photoshop era.
> 
> I still have no idea. I'm only remember Ann of Cleaves because of that story, wasn't sure what fate the artist met though!



Artists' bios are usually interesting, I should
read up more on them.

Holbein died of the plague in 1543, about
three years after Anne and Henry divorced.
Wikipedia says he was working on a portrait
of Henry when he died.

One last hint: the statesman descended from 
the secretary's sister was also a fearless and 
victorious general.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Artists' bios are usually interesting, I should
> read up more on them.
> 
> Holbein died of the plague in 1543, about
> three years after Anne and Henry divorced.
> Wikipedia says he was working on a portrait
> of Henry when he died.
> 
> One last hint: the statesman descended from
> the secretary's sister was also a fearless and
> victorious general.



I give up. Padisha may have more knowledge about the Tudor line than I.


----------



## padisha emperor

Said1 said:
			
		

> I give up. Padisha may have more knowledge about the Tudor line than I.




well, I don't know too...( I know better the Plantagenêt than the Tudor  )


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Anne of Cleves was able to keep her head
> despite her marriage and divorce from Henry VIII.
> 
> The English Secretary of State who arranged
> the marriage was not so lucky. Who was he?
> 
> Here's a hint:
> 
> A future English statesman of the next
> century was descended from the beheaded
> secretary's sister, whose children retained
> their mother's surname (something I have
> never once run across elsewhere in Western
> history (edit- royalty and children of the
> unwed excepted)).
> 
> 
> One last hint: the statesman descended from
> the secretary's sister was also a fearless and
> victorious general.


Thomas Cromwell.

Someone please ask the next one.


----------



## padisha emperor

What bad happened after the battle of Arginuses' Island ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> What bad happened after the battle of Arginuses' Island ?


Per google this was an Athenian naval victory over Sparta.

After the victory the Athenian fleet sufered heavy losses
from a storm. 

Several of the Athenian commanders were condemned to 
death for insufficient efforts to rescue those who drowned.

This needless loss of experienced commanders may have
helped lead to Athens' eventual final and complete defeat
in the Peloponnesian War.


*Question:*

French aristocrat whose 1924 doctoral thesis was
one of the few for which a Nobel Prize has ever 
been awarded.

His original academic degree was, curiously, in History.


----------



## padisha emperor

Louis de Broglie, Nobel 1929, physic ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Louis de Broglie, Nobel 1929, physic ?


Yes- de Broglie of the "matter wave".

The thesis reviewers thought de Broglie's work
might be important, but were not really sure
what to make of it.

They sent it to Einstein himself for his opinion.
Einstein replied immediately that it was a landmark,
having lifted a "great veil" from the understanding
of nature.


----------



## padisha emperor

The greatest world's submarine (at least until the japanese series 400), sunk by an american cargo while he was on surface, all lights out, and going to the fight, in the Caraibean sea. More than 100 people died.


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The greatest world's submarine (at least until the japanese series 400), sunk by an american cargo while he was on surface, all lights out, and going to the fight, in the Caraibean sea. More than 100 people died.



U-WXYZ?


----------



## padisha emperor

No...

It's a famous submarine.
And its history is quite unsusual. 
Hint : when he was sunk by the US navy, he was sailing to the pacific to fight the Japanese...........(no mistake here)


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, it was the submarine Surcouf, a french submarine taken by the Free french Forces after the defeat of 1940, to follow the fight against the Nazi Germany and after the Japanese Empire.
he was going to protect Polynesia (Tahiti) when the US cargo Thomson Lykes sunk it - a mistake, but a tragic mistake, it cost more than 100 men - while the submarine was saling in surface all lights out.

It was the greatest submarine ever made at this time.





Q : Very famous french regiment, the most distinguished Regiment of France.
Created at the beginning of the WWI, he got 18 citations at the order of the Army, and got the Légion d'Honneur (highest french decoration), the War Cross 1914-1918 with 10 palmes, the War Cross 1939-1945 with 2 palmes, the War Cross of the Extern operation Theatre (TOE) with 5 palmes, the portuguese War Cross of the Tower and the Sword, and the blue tie of the  US Distinguished Unit (with the mention "Rosenau 1944")

This regiment was the first allied unit joining the Rhine in Rosenau.
His anthem is " He came back immortal from the Great Battle " - Verdun
On his flag are the name of 10 great battles fought by it : 
La Marne 1914, Verdun-Douaumont 1917,  La Malmaison 1918,  Plessis-de-Roye 1918,  LAisne-lAilette 1918, Champagne 1918, Argonne 1918, Maroc 1925-1926, Toulon 1944, Delle 1944, Kehl 1945, Indochine 1945-1954

What is the name of this regiment, still in activity now ?


----------



## padisha emperor

It was the RICM (Regiment d'Infaterie Coloniale du Maroc - Morocco colonial infantry regiment), named in 1958 Regiment d'Infanterie de Chars de Marine (Navy tank infantry regiment).

Q : 

Which Athenian Demagogian lead the distastre of Syracuse ? (large defeat  of the Athenians against Syracuse, colony of Sparta)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> It was the RICM (Regiment d'Infaterie Coloniale du Maroc - Morocco colonial infantry regiment), named in 1958 Regiment d'Infanterie de Chars de Marine (Navy tank infantry regiment).
> 
> Q :
> 
> Which Athenian Demagogian lead the distastre of Syracuse ? (large defeat  of the Athenians against Syracuse, colony of Sparta)


I think Nicias was in command, with Demosthenes
in second.

Alcibiades was originally to have led the expedition.
He was blamed for a desecration of idols which took
place on the eve of departure, and forced into exile.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> I think Nicias was in command, with Demosthenes
> in second.
> 
> Alcibiades was originally to have led the expedition.
> He was blamed for a desecration of idols which took
> place on the eve of departure, and forced into exile.


Per google I erred here: Alcibiades was not relieved
of command until after the expedition was under way.
Nicias then assumed command.


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, it was Alcibiades, the one at the origine of this expedition.

Go on, USV


----------



## USViking

Question:

For many years he was Naploeon's chief secretary.

Napoleon once commented he would be immortally
famous because of this, and he replied: 

"But sire, who was Alexander the Great's secretary?"

Later given administrative jobs, he had to be relieved
because of the improper sale of exeptions to trade with
the boycotted UK, and other irregularities. 

His multivolume memoirs were unremittingly hostile
to his former boss.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> For many years he was Naploeon's chief secretary.
> 
> Napoleon once commented he would be immortally
> famous because of this, and he replied:
> 
> "But sire, who was Alexander the Great's secretary?"
> 
> Later given administrative jobs, he had to be relieved
> because of the improper sale of exeptions to trade with
> the boycotted UK, and other irregularities.
> 
> His multivolume memoirs were unremittingly hostile
> to his former boss.


Louis de Bourienne.

Someone else please ask the next.


----------



## padisha emperor

> Louis de Bourienne.



oh, f**k !

I believed it was an harder name, I didn't expect the faithtfull Bourienne.

Q : according to everybody, where and when were used watches to coordinate a military assault, for the first time ? (help : XIXth)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> oh, f**k !
> 
> I believed it was an harder name, I didn't expect the faithtfull Bourienne.
> 
> Q : according to everybody, where and when were used watches to coordinate a military assault, for the first time ? (help : XIXth)


Complete guess:

Borodino, 1812.


----------



## padisha emperor

No.

It's also against Russia.... (now you can logicly find  )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> It's also against Russia.... (now you can logicly find  )


I guess then it took place in the Crimea ca. 1854-6.

Pl-e-e-e-ze don't ask for the specific engagment-
all I know of are Balaclava and Sevastopol.


----------



## padisha emperor

You said it, Sebastopol. (I only know also Sebastopol and Balaklava )

 

Go on


----------



## USViking

Question:

(five answers required)
German territory ceded to Poland after WW2
consisted mainly of *these three provinces*
lying east of the "line" formed by *these two rivers.*


----------



## padisha emperor

Silesie, Hinterpommern, Dantzig, and the line Oder-Neiss ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Silesie, Hinterpommern, Dantzig, and the line Oder-Neiss ?


Well done on (in English) Silesia, Further Pomerania,
and the Oder-Neisse.

Also well done on Danzig, which was part of cession
as well, but I was looking for the name of a much
larger territorial unit.


----------



## padisha emperor

USViking said:
			
		

> Well done on (in English) Silesia, Further Pomerania,
> and the Oder-Neisse.
> 
> Also well done on Danzig, which was part of cession
> as well, but I was looking for the name of a much
> larger territorial unit.



The larger territory should be the Eastern Prussia


Q : French victory against UK, one of the bloodiest battle ever fought on the canadian soil, circa at the same place of the Montcalm's defeat of 1759


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> The larger territory should be the Eastern Prussia
> 
> 
> Q : French victory against UK, one of the bloodiest battle ever fought on the canadian soil, circa at the same place of the Montcalm's defeat of 1759


Per Wiki the closest seems to be Montmorency Falls.

The Red coats suffered worse during that war on what
is now US soil. 

They never got it right, doing even more poorly during 
the American Revolution, and the War of 1812.


----------



## padisha emperor

Answer : battle of Sainte-Foy, 1760


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Sainte-Foy

the links about the main battles of the French-indian wars are interesting, at the bottom of the battle result, on the right of the web page


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, nobody ask a new question, so, to continue the quizz : 

Chief of Karl Dönitz in the german Kriegsmarine (so, the Kriegsmarine's leader's name)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Well, nobody ask a new question, so, to continue the quizz :
> 
> Chief of Karl Dönitz in the german Kriegsmarine (so, the Kriegsmarine's leader's name)


Erich Raeder began WW2 as the German navy's commander.
Donitz later replaced him. 

Donitz was selected to succeed Hitler as well, so became
the second and last chief of state of the Third Reich. 


*Question:*
Soviet army commander in Stalingrad during the entire
battle, he would later lead one of the armies which took Berlin.


----------



## padisha emperor

Krouchtchev ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Krouchtchev ?


No, K was a military commissar, not a
regular army officer, and was never in 
actual command of troops as far as I know.

I goofed on asking this question- it is
a repeat from several months ago which
I had forgotten.


----------



## padisha emperor

Vassili Tchouikov (google)

Ask a new question if you goofed the precedent one


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Vassili Tchouikov (google)
> 
> Ask a new question if you goofed the precedent one


Chuikov (in English) is correct.

*Question:*

Soviet WW2 spy in Japan.

He was a German journalist of high repute,
who so ingratiated himself with the German
ambassador that he was able at times to
virtually peruse for documents to photograph.

He learned form a German military attache
of the impending 6/41 attack on the USSR,
but was ignored.

A few months later he learned form the Japanese
that they would not be attacking the Soviet 
Far East. This may have convinced the USSR
high command that it could withdraw forces
from the east for the crucial battle for Moscow
in 12/41, when Germany suffered its first major
defeat of the war.


----------



## padisha emperor

I have no idea.

if nobody finds - it seems to be - ask a new question


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> Soviet WW2 spy in Japan.
> 
> He was a German journalist of high repute,
> who so ingratiated himself with the German
> ambassador that he was able at times to
> virtually peruse for documents to photograph.
> 
> He learned form a German military attache
> of the impending 6/41 attack on the USSR,
> but was ignored.
> 
> A few months later he learned form the Japanese
> that they would not be attacking the Soviet
> Far East. This may have convinced the USSR
> high command that it could withdraw forces
> from the east for the crucial battle for Moscow
> in 12/41, when Germany suffered its first major
> defeat of the war.



Answer: 

Richard Sorge.

His activities were discovered, and he was
arrested in 10/41. The Japanese offered to
exchange him for Japanese being held by
the USSR. The USSR disclaimed all knowledge
of him and his activies, and he was hanged
in 1944.

20 years later the USSR finally did recognize
him, posthumously awarding him the country's
highest decorations, and even issuing a postage
stamp bearing his face and name.

Someone else please ask a question.


----------



## padisha emperor

When were the Church States created (in the middle of Italy, the players of Europa Universalis II localize them well  ), and by who (or should it be whom ?) ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> When were the Church States created (in the middle of Italy, the players of Europa Universalis II localize them well  ), and by who (or should it be whom ?) ?


Per Wikipedia the "Donation of Pippin" in 756.

Ask another.


----------



## padisha emperor

Yes. King of France Pépin le Bref (Pippin the short, father of Charlemagne, son of Charles-Martel - Charles the Hammer - ) gave it to the Pope after the conquest of these territories against the Lombards.

Q : For the Ancients Greeks, which part of Earth was called "EUROPA", and how did they call its inhabitants ( a current denomination)  ??


----------



## padisha emperor

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Is that Mythology Europa or historical???
> 
> Q:Where did the saying "mind your P's and Q's" come from?




The name "Europe" (the continent) came from the myth of the rapt of Europa by Zeus.
But in the Vth C. BC, "Europa" was  the name for a part of Earth, and its inhabitants had a "special" denomination. Same thing for the Romans (for them, not really exactly the same place, because their territory was different than the Greek's one, but it was the same idea, the same logic).

So, the question is about this geographical area and the name of its inhabitants for the Greeks and Romans.


----------



## padisha emperor

No, no, larger.

HInt : think to the mentality of the Greeks and Romans about certain peoples...And both didn't consider themselves as Europeans.


----------



## USViking

I view of the French-oriented tenor of many
of your posts here, I am going to guess Gaul.


----------



## padisha emperor

No

The term Europa for the Greeks was for the territories of the North and West (Spain, Gaul, Germany................................), its inhabitants were the Barbarians. Europa was not in the civilisation. The greek world is focused on Greece and Mediterranee sea. So Greece was not in Europe  for them.

Rome called Europa the territories out of the Empire, like Germany, here were the Barbarians. So, less barabrians and uncivilized territories than the greeks.

Even with their Empire, from Africa to Scotland, from Spain to Syria, the Romans didn't consider themselves as european, this concept was out. Frot ehm, the wxorld was also focused on Mediterranee sea, their "Mare Nostrum". 
Italy and the roman Empire was not European. But more Mediterranean.


It shows the evolution of the concept of Europe and European.




Q : where do the names "Russia" and "Russian" come ? (name and signification of the terrm)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Q : where do the names "Russia" and "Russian" come ? (name and signification of the terrm)


Aren't they derived from "Rurik", the same
of a Viking chieftan who founded the state 
of Kiev c950?


----------



## padisha emperor

It comes from the Viking, yes, but I read that it was the name given by the local population (in Russia) to the Viking : "Rus".


Ask a new one, please


----------



## USViking

Question:

This major USSR city held out under seige
for over eight months in WW2. 

Unfortunately, unlike Leningrad and Stalingrad,
it eventually fell to the Germans.


----------



## padisha emperor

Kharkov ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Kharkov ?


Sorry, no- Kharkov was I think quickly taken
by the Germans in 1941.

It was captured by the USSR in the post-
Stalingrad advance in 1943, recaptured
by a German counteroffensive, and won 
for good by the USSR after Kursk.

The city I am thinking of fell after another
notable siege in the 19th century.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> This major USSR city held out under seige
> for over eight months in WW2.
> 
> Unfortunately, unlike Leningrad and Stalingrad,
> it eventually fell to the Germans.



Sevenstopol (sp)


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sevenstopol (sp)


Close enough: "Sevastopol" or "Sebastopol",
on the Crimean peninsula.

Give the lady a cigar!

Next question is yours.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Close enough: "Sevastopol" or "Sebastopol",
> on the Crimean peninsula.
> 
> Give the lady a cigar!
> 
> Next question is yours.




Keeping in line with Russia......on the first day of the Nazi invasion, howmany planes did the Russians lose?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Keeping in line with Russia......on the first day of the Nazi invasion, howmany planes did the Russians lose?


I'll have to find my copy of _Russia at War_
by Alexander Werth, a 1000-page tome
by a UK journalist who was in the USSR
for the duration.

If he doesn't have it, then no one has it.


----------



## USViking

I can't find Werth, but this link gives
a figure of 2000 USSR aircraft lost
on 6/22/41:

http://www.airpower.maxwell.af.mil/airchronicles/aureview/1983/mar-apr/ratley.htm 

(from the link)


> 22 June 1941. At 0340 on that date, the combined air assets of four Luftwaffe air fleets struck a devastating blow to the Red Air Forcea blow from which, in many respects, it has not recovered to this day. The Luftwaffe used 1280 operationally ready combat aircraft for the first series of air strikes in the war against the Soviet Union.2 With these air assets *the Luftwaffe destroyed more than 2000 Soviet aircraft on the first day of the campaign in approximately 18 hours of combat*...



Someone else please ask a question.


----------



## padisha emperor

Why the battle of Milvius Bridge (Pont Milvius in french) changed the world ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Why the battle of Milvius Bridge (Pont Milvius in french) changed the world ?


Was that the battle in which Constantine won 
the Roman Empire, allowing Christianity to win it as well?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Was that the battle in which Constantine won
> the Roman Empire, allowing Christianity to win it as well?



The Battle of Milvan Bridge.

Next.

Inspired by a dream the night before the battle, what did he do to the soldiers sheilds. Easy one, right?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> The Battle of Milvan Bridge.
> 
> Next.
> 
> Inspired by a dream the night before the battle, what did he do to the soldiers sheilds. Easy one, right?


Good question, which I had to look up.

I'll give M. p. emperor a shot at it before
I say anything.


----------



## padisha emperor

in his dream, Constantin heard "In hoc Signo vinces", showing a cross. The its army had shields with cross painted on. And the flags of the Roman were wearing the monogram of the Christ (XP), which flags are called "Labarum".

Go on, viking


----------



## Said1

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> in his dream, Constantin heard "In hoc Signo vinces", showing a cross. The its army had shields with cross painted on. And the flags of the Roman were wearing the monogram of the Christ (XP), which flags are called "Labarum".
> 
> Go on, viking



Go ahead. Ask something about Napoleon. Something like "how tall was he?" You know, easy.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Go ahead. Ask something about Napoleon. Something like "how tall was he?" You know, easy.


*Question:*
What was Napoleon's class rank (out of 58 students)
at the Ecole Militaire?

Easy enough?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> What was Napoleon's class rank (out of 58 students)
> at the Ecole Militaire?
> 
> Easy enough?



Damn, I know this one too! Maybe it'll come to me later.


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Damn, I know this one too! Maybe it'll come to me later.


Heh heh- I knew his rank was quite low,
but I confess to having to google to
find out exactly how low.

This should be a good one for M. emperor.


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> Heh heh- I knew his rank was quite low,
> but I confess to having to google to
> find out exactly how low.
> 
> This should be a good one for M. emperor.




I googled too. Was surprised, thought it was a bit higher. Oh well, street smarts.  :cof:


----------



## Kagom

Japan would've surrendered in World War II if what country had declared war on it?


----------



## Said1

Kagom said:
			
		

> Japan would've surrendered in World War II if what country had declared war on it?




You have to answer the previous queston. 

Japan did surrender. Do you mean prior to this?


----------



## Kagom

Said1 said:
			
		

> You have to answer the previous queston.
> 
> Japan did surrender. Do you mean prior to this?


Oh, didn't know that a question had been asked.  >.>  My bad!

Actually, prior to their surrender.  They said they would surrender if Russia had declared war on them.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> What was Napoleon's class rank (out of 58 students)
> at the Ecole Militaire?
> 
> Easy enough?



*Answer: 

42nd*

Question, anyone?


----------



## padisha emperor

How did the 30 Years War begin ? (an amazing and quite funny act  )


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> How did the 30 Years War begin ? (an amazing and quite funny act  )


The "Defestration of Prague".

Some people threw their enemies out of a window.
The victims were saved from serious injury by landing 
in a cart filled with manure.


----------



## padisha emperor

Yep, the representatives of the czech nobility threw out of a window 2 lieutnants of the Emperor Mathias.

Your turn


----------



## USViking

Question:

Leading Imperialist general of the Thirty Years War,
he defeated the Bohemians, Prostestant Germans,
and Danes in its first stages.

Then his army was defeated at Breitenfeld by
Gustavus Adolphus, and shortly thereafter he
suffered a fatal wound in an engagement at
the river Lech, dying at the age of 73, having
served in the army since age 15.


----------



## padisha emperor

Tilly ? (I have hesitation with him and Wallenstein, but this one was assassinated, so...)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Tilly ? (I have hesitation with him and Wallenstein, but this one was assassinated, so...)


Tilly is correct. Your question.


----------



## padisha emperor

He was "The Blücher of this day" 
Who was this american officer ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> He was "The Blücher of this day"
> Who was this american officer ?


Please clarify: the Blutcher of his own time in the past,
or the Blutcher of today?

I'm not likely to get it anyway, so if you wish, you can add a hint.


----------



## padisha emperor

Ooops, sorry for the bad precision.

It was the colonel Elzey, CSA. At the battle of Bull Run, the general Jackson (I believe it's him) told him "You are the Blücher of this day" when he came with the men of the Shennandoah

go on


----------



## padisha emperor

This book inspired General Heinz Guderian, the founder of Germany's mechanized armed forces, for the organisation and tactic of the Panzerdivisionen.

what was this book (1st edition : 1934) and who was his author ?


----------



## USViking

In the last few days I have developed a bit
of a fixation on the JFK assasination, which
I have not studied at all in the past.

So here, from that subject, is a *Question:*

*Future US President* who was a member of the Warren Commission.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> In the last few days I have developed a bit
> of a fixation on the JFK assasination, which
> I have not studied at all in the past.
> 
> So here, from that subject, is a *Question:*
> 
> *Future US President* who was a member of the Warren Commission.



Answer: Gerald Ford.

Question, anyone else?


----------



## Said1

Weapon associated with the Battle of Agincourt?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Weapon associated with the Battle of Agincourt?


The English longbow.

Question:
What was the favored wood for making English longbows?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:
			
		

> The English longbow.
> 
> Question:
> What was the favored wood for making English longbows?



Yew wood. Where was the wood from, most of the time?


----------



## USViking

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yew wood. Where was the wood from, most of the time?


I read a lot came from the south of France.

It was also the favored wood for making wine barrels,
or some component of wine barrels. 

You would have thought the French would have caught on, 
but apparently not.


----------



## USViking

Question:

For all the trouble they went to, the English
eventually lost every square foot of land
they owned in France.

What was the last major city they had, 
and who was the English ruler at the time
it was lost? (two answers required)


----------



## padisha emperor

City of Calais, took back by the French in 1558.

It was Mary the 1st


For the wood, if French did'nt use it to their bow, it's because they prefered heavy armored Knights and arbalets. Not the best choice   fortunatly they used massivly artillery during the end of the war.

Q : For what Calais is known during the 100 Years War ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> City of Calais, took back by the French in 1558.
> 
> It was Mary the 1st
> 
> 
> For the wood, if French did'nt use it to their bow, it's because they prefered heavy armored Knights and arbalets. Not the best choice   fortunatly they used massivly artillery during the end of the war.
> 
> Q : For what Calais is known during the 100 Years War ?



Calais fell to the English after a difficult seige.

King Edward ?I was angered by the resolute defence,
and was planning to hang several of the city's leading
citizens in retribution.

His wife, Queen ?Phillippa intervened on behalf of the
condemned men, and prevailed upon Edward to spare
them after all.


----------



## padisha emperor

Exactly 

It was Edward III (Edward I is the king in Braveheart)

So, it's your turn


----------



## USViking

Question:

Name of the Dallas FBI agent who had a open case on Lee Harvey Oswald
at the time of the Kennedy assassination.

The agent had reopened a closed case on Oswald in 3/63, on account of
information Oswald had subscribed to a Communist periodical. In spite
of being the controlling agent for most of the next eight months, he never
met Oswald face to face, although he did meet Mrs. Oswald twice.

These meetings prompted a visit by Oswald to Dallas FBI HQ 18 days
before the assassination. The agent who had his case was not in, and
Oswald left an unsigned note for him with a receptionist. This note is 
the subject of furious controversy.

The FBI receptionist later said she read the note, and that it contained a 
threat by Oswald to blow up the FBI office if it did not stop harassing his 
wife. The addressee agent said it was a request by Oswald in angry but 
inoffensive language to contact him in the future, and to leave his wife alone.

In an act of gross impropriety, The note was destroyed at the order of the 
Dallas FBI Special Agent in Charge two days after the assassination. 

Conspiracy theorists will never tire of asserting, on the basis of no
evidence whatsoever, that the note included a threat to kill JFK.


----------



## USViking

USViking said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Name of the Dallas FBI agent who had a open case on Lee Harvey Oswald
> at the time of the Kennedy assassination.
> 
> The agent had reopened a closed case on Oswald in 3/63, on account of
> information Oswald had subscribed to a Communist periodical. In spite
> of being the controlling agent for most of the next eight months, he never
> met Oswald face to face, although he did meet Mrs. Oswald twice.
> 
> These meetings prompted a visit by Oswald to Dallas FBI HQ 18 days
> before the assassination. The agent who had his case was not in, and
> Oswald left an unsigned note for him with a receptionist. This note is
> the subject of furious controversy.
> 
> The FBI receptionist later said she read the note, and that it contained a
> threat by Oswald to blow up the FBI office if it did not stop harassing his
> wife. The addressee agent said it was a request by Oswald in angry but
> inoffensive language to contact him in the future, and to leave his wife alone.
> 
> In an act of gross impropriety, The note was destroyed at the order of the
> Dallas FBI Special Agent in Charge two days after the assassination.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists will never tire of asserting, on the basis of no
> evidence whatsoever, that the note included a threat to kill JFK.


*Answer: Hosty.*

Next Question?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

What was the theory of "the magic bullet?" 

Is it plausible?


----------



## USViking

onthefence said:
			
		

> What was the theory of "the magic bullet?"
> 
> Is it plausible?


The "magic bullet"  theory is that one of the bullets,
not the first or the last, hit Kennedy in his upper back,
exited his throat, hit Connolly in his back, broke a rib,
exited his torso, hit his arm, breaking his wrist, then
came to rest in his thigh with very little deformation.
It was not in pristine condition, as some conspiracy 
theorists allege, and in my opinion the theory is plausible.


*Question:*
Name of the doctor who treated John Wilkes Booth's broken leg.

He was almost certainly not an accomplice of any kind,
yet was tried, convicted, and spent most of the rest of
his life in prison.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

USViking said:
			
		

> The "magic bullet"  theory is that one of the bullets,
> not the first or the last, hit Kennedy in his upper back,
> exited his throat, hit Connolly in his back, broke a rib,
> exited his torso, hit his arm, breaking his wrist, then
> came to rest in his thigh with very little deformation.
> It was not in pristine condition, as some conspiracy
> theorists allege, and in my opinion the theory is plausible.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> Name of the doctor who treated John Wilkes Booth's broken leg.
> 
> He was almost certainly not an accomplice of any kind,
> yet was tried, convicted, and spent most of the rest of
> his life in prison.



Dr. Samuel Mudd


How far did Booth flee before he was caught?


----------



## USViking

onthefence said:
			
		

> Dr. Samuel Mudd
> 
> 
> How far did Booth flee before he was caught?


35 miles?


----------



## USViking

onthefence said:
			
		

> Dr. Samuel Mudd
> 
> 
> How far did Booth flee before he was caught?


Good old Google even has a map of Booth's escape route,
complete with a scale.

The correct answer is about 50 miles as the crow flies.


*Question:*

*Cabinet member* who was at Lincoln's bedside at his death,
and said:

_"Now he belongs to the Ages."_


----------



## Dr Grump

USViking said:
			
		

> Good old Google even has a map of Booth's escape route,
> complete with a scale.
> 
> The correct answer is about 50 miles as the crow flies.
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> 
> *Cabinet member* who was at Lincoln's bedside at his death,
> and said:
> 
> _"Now he belongs to the Ages."_



Edwin Stanton - secretary of war??


----------



## USViking

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Edwin Stanton - secretary of war??


Right you are- your turn to ask a question.


----------



## Dr Grump

Haven't read all the backlog, so this question might have already been asked.

In 1227, Genghis Khan died and his empire was split between his sons and grandsons. However, his eldest son, Jochi, inherited nothing. Why?


----------



## USViking

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Haven't read all the backlog, so this question might have already been asked.
> 
> In 1227, Genghis Khan died and his empire was split between his sons and grandsons. However, his eldest son, Jochi, inherited nothing. Why?


My guess is that he was far away, fighting somewhere,
and another claimant was closer, and got to the crown first.

A few decades later ?Sabotai and/or ?Ogodai were making
mincemeant out of the EU knights in shining armor when
the great Khan died, and the EU west of Kiev was spared
much grief because Sabotai/Ogodai cancelled the rest of
the campaign, and headed back to Mongolia to settle the succession.


----------



## Dr Grump

USViking said:
			
		

> My guess is that he was far away, fighting somewhere,
> and another claimant was closer, and got to the crown first.
> 
> A few decades later ?Sabotai and/or ?Ogodai were making
> mincemeant out of the EU knights in shining armor when
> the great Khan died, and the EU west of Kiev was spared
> much grief because Sabotai/Ogodai cancelled the rest of
> the campaign, and headed back to Mongolia to settle the succession.



Not too sure how it works...do I wait for other guesses? You are wrong, but a good attempt nonetheless! From memory it was Batu, Jochi's son and leader of the Golden Horde, and the great general Sabutai, who were at the gates of Vienna when the Great Khan Ogodai died, which meant they had to go back to Mongolia and vote for a new Great Khan thus sparing Western Europe..


----------



## padisha emperor

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Haven't read all the backlog, so this question might have already been asked.
> 
> In 1227, Genghis Khan died and his empire was split between his sons and grandsons. However, his eldest son, Jochi, inherited nothing. Why?



Genghis' paternity for Jochi had several doubts, it was not sure.
Ans above all, he couldn't succes to his father, even if he was his eldest son, because Jochi died in 1227, a few moment BEFORE his father


----------



## Dr Grump

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Genghis' paternity for Jochi had several doubts, it was not sure.
> Ans above all, he couldn't succes to his father, even if he was his eldest son, because Jochi died in 1227, a few moment BEFORE his father



Correcto mondo. Depending on which text book you read, Jochi died in 1226 or 1227, just before his father. Although his paternity was in said to be in doubt by some, Genghis never believed he wasn't his son. Take it away Padisha... :happy2:


----------



## padisha emperor

Thanks  


This "little joke" started the 30 Years War. What was it ? (I maybe already have ask this one, if it is the case, sorry)


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> 
> This "little joke" started the 30 Years War. What was it ? (I maybe already have ask this one, if it is the case, sorry)


I think you did run this one by us earlier:
the "Defenestration of Prague".

You or Dr Grump ask another.


----------



## padisha emperor

F**k  I didn't remember if it was here or on a french forum.

Dr Grump, go on


----------



## Dr Grump

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> F**k  I didn't remember if it was here or on a french forum.
> 
> Dr Grump, go on



I think it's US Viking's turn...


----------



## USViking

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> I think it's US Viking's turn...


Allow me to pass it to you. You ask good ones,
and I've been in this thread so long I'm a bit
low on steam.


----------



## Dr Grump

USViking said:
			
		

> Allow me to pass it to you. You ask good ones,
> and I've been in this thread so long I'm a bit
> low on steam.





Roger USViking..

This is a three-part question..
1) Who was known as the Architect of Apartheid in South Africa?
2) Where was he born?
3) How did he die?


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Roger USViking..
> 
> This is a three-part question..
> 1) Who was known as the Architect of Apartheid in South Africa?
> 2) Where was he born?
> 3) How did he die?



Hendrik Verwoerd, born in the Netherlands. I know he was assassinated, but I can't remember how.


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:
			
		

> Hendrik Verwoerd, born in the Netherlands. I know he was assassinated, but I can't remember how.



Take it away (he was stabbed to death)...


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Take it away (he was stabbed to death)...




I can't think of a good one, doc... why don't you keep on going...


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:
			
		

> I can't think of a good one, doc... why don't you keep on going...



Uh uh...your turn...


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Uh uh...your turn...



Meanie...heh!   

OK, fair enough... we've all heard of the midnight ride of paul revere. But there were other midnight riders as well...

Who was hand-picked by George Washington, on October 19, 1781, to carry the news of tbe defeat of Cornwallis and the British, following their defeat at Yorktown, to Congress. What was his job at the time he was picked?


----------



## padisha emperor

Tench Tilghman, Washington's aide-de-camp.

 Q :The decisive Franco-American victory of Yortown forced UK to negociate the Peace (Treaty of Paris, 1783).
But UK had a lot of soldiers in America (31,000 in USA, 13,000 in Cananda) and in UK (64,000), so they would have been able to follow the fight.
But They surrender because before Yorktown, UK had several problems with France : unfavourables events were known in London just before the Yorktown's defeat news. This pushed UK to reddition.

What were these events ?


----------



## padisha emperor

Well, question probably to complex, with to many parameters, sorry.

Why Hobbes should have been always affraid during his life (psychanalysts theory), leading him to write the Leviathan, with this Omnipotentia State ?


----------



## Dr Grump

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Why Hobbes should have been always affraid during his life (psychanalysts theory), leading him to write the Leviathan, with this Omnipotentia State ?



Sorry Padisha...don't think I understand the question. Is it: Why was Hobbes afraid during his lifetime leading him to write the Leviathan, which was about an Omnipotentia (onomatopoeia??) State? Got no idea who Hobbes is/was anyway... :happy2:


----------



## padisha emperor

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Sorry Padisha...don't think I understand the question. Is it: Why was Hobbes afraid during his lifetime leading him to write the Leviathan, which was about an Omnipotentia (onomatopoeia??) State? Got no idea who Hobbes is/was anyway... :happy2:




Yes, it was something like that   sorry.

Hobbes, famous english philosopher of the XVIIth, was an absolutist, his most famous book, "Leviathan", describes his idea of the State, with all the power ("omnipotent" in french, with all the might, i believe this word was in english too).

For the psychanalysts, it the translation of his fear, and they explained this fear by something special, quite hard to believe.

He was born in 1588, and his mother, when she was pregnant of him, was totally affraid by the news of the coming of the Invincible Armada. This fear, for the psychanalysts, was given to him while his mother was pregnant.

Go on


----------



## Dr Grump

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Yes, it was something like that   sorry.
> 
> Hobbes, famous english philosopher of the XVIIth, was an absolutist, his most famous book, "Leviathan", describes his idea of the State, with all the power ("omnipotent" in french, with all the might, i believe this word was in english too).
> 
> Go on



He had a fear of death?


----------



## padisha emperor

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> He had a fear of death?




The "legend" says his mother was so affraid that she gavec to him her fear, and Hobbse fought this fear by the idea of a State with a the power, an absolutism. (a totalitarism)

If you have a question, don't wait


----------



## FredVonFlash

Here is my question?

Did the First U. S. Congress really elect Chaplains for the purpose of having the Chaplains perform prayers to open each daily session of Congress?

FVF


----------



## Dr Grump

FredVonFlash said:
			
		

> Here is my question?
> 
> Did the First U. S. Congress really elect Chaplains for the purpose of having the Chaplains perform prayers to open each daily session of Congress?
> 
> FVF



no!


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> no!



What was the purpose? I have never even thought about it.


----------



## padisha emperor

Name of the false landing operation in France to make believe to the german the DDay will take place in Pas-de-Calais ?


----------



## USViking

padisha emperor said:
			
		

> Name of the false landing operation in France to make believe to the german the DDay will take place in Pas-de-Calais ?


I had to google it: *Operation Fortitude.*

Question: *Small Virginia city *(1944 pop. approx 3500),
my home town, which lost 19 men killed in action
on Omaha Beach.


----------



## Dr Grump

Greensboro??


----------



## USViking

Dr Grump said:


> Greensboro??


No- sorry, I should have said my _original _hometown.

The answer is *Bedford.*

Someone else post a question please.


----------



## Annie

USViking said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greensboro??
> 
> 
> 
> No- sorry, I should have said my _original _hometown.
> 
> The answer is *Bedford.*
> 
> Someone else post a question please.
Click to expand...


Dang, long time, no see! How are you? (Kathi*nne).


----------



## speedy35

In 1775, on April 19th, as the British retreated from Concord and Lexington, the stopped and killed a bunch of patriots in what town? The house is still standing where they did this.


----------



## mightypeon

Propably Menotomy I am not sure about that though:

If right:

Which Holy Romand Emperor said:
"I am the King of Rome and above Grammar!".


----------



## mightypeon

Propably Menotomy I am not sure about that though:

If right:

Which Holy Romand Emperor said:
"I am the King of Rome and above Grammar!".


----------



## speedy35

That is correct, and it is now known as Arlington, and they stopped at the home of Jason Russell and killed numerous patriots, including Jason Russell whom, a man in his 60's whom they bayoneted numerous times.

Now you can ask one.   I like American Revolution times.


----------



## mightypeon

So: which Holy Roman Emperor made the famous quotation:
"I am ... The King of Rome and above Grammar!"
When a catholic Cardinal wanted to correct his latin during a meeting.


----------



## speedy35

What he really said  was
I am the Roman Emperor, and am above grammar.
Emperor Sigismund


----------



## PoliticalChic

On two occasions in our history, the House of Representatives not the Electoral College has chosen the presidents.  Name the two presidents so chosen?

If you get the answer question correct.  You get to ask the next history question.


----------



## Annie

PoliticalChic said:


> On two occasions in our history, the House of Representatives not the Electoral College has chosen the presidents.  Name the two presidents so chosen?
> 
> If you get the answer question correct.  You get to ask the next history question.



John Quincy Adams and Thomas Jefferson

Regarding Adams, Jackson was furious and vengeful.


----------



## speedy35

Correction,  there were 4   Add Hayes and Ford


----------



## PoliticalChic

Annie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On two occasions in our history, the House of Representatives not the Electoral College has chosen the presidents.  Name the two presidents so chosen?
> 
> If you get the answer question correct.  You get to ask the next history question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams and Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Regarding Adams, Jackson was furious and vengeful.
Click to expand...


CORRECT!  You get to ask the next question.

You're making me roll up my sleeves...


----------



## Annie

PoliticalChic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> On two occasions in our history, the House of Representatives not the Electoral College has chosen the presidents.  Name the two presidents so chosen?
> 
> If you get the answer question correct.  You get to ask the next history question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams and Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Regarding Adams, Jackson was furious and vengeful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CORRECT!  You get to ask the next question.
> 
> You're making me roll up my sleeves...
Click to expand...


This young man, desperately wanted to qualify for a position as a government bureaucrat, alas he didn't qualify. Dejected, he sought employment as a teacher. He would only accept students willing and able to learn. 

He taught citizenship and moderation. 

Long years ago, but still contemporary.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Annie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Quincy Adams and Thomas Jefferson
> 
> Regarding Adams, Jackson was furious and vengeful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECT!  You get to ask the next question.
> 
> You're making me roll up my sleeves...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This young man, desperately wanted to qualify for a position as a government bureaucrat, alas he didn't qualify. Dejected, he sought employment as a teacher. He would only accept students willing and able to learn.
> 
> He taught citizenship and moderation.
> 
> Long years ago, but still contemporary.
Click to expand...



His namesake married the widowed Jackie Kennedy.


----------



## Annie

PoliticalChic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECT!  You get to ask the next question.
> 
> You're making me roll up my sleeves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This young man, desperately wanted to qualify for a position as a government bureaucrat, alas he didn't qualify. Dejected, he sought employment as a teacher. He would only accept students willing and able to learn.
> 
> He taught citizenship and moderation.
> 
> Long years ago, but still contemporary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> His namesake married the widowed Jackie Kennedy.
Click to expand...


I don't think so, but who are you thinking of? 

I could give more clues.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Annie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This young man, desperately wanted to qualify for a position as a government bureaucrat, alas he didn't qualify. Dejected, he sought employment as a teacher. He would only accept students willing and able to learn.
> 
> He taught citizenship and moderation.
> 
> Long years ago, but still contemporary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His namesake married the widowed Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but who are you thinking of?
> 
> I could give more clues.
Click to expand...



I was thinking of Aristotle.


----------



## Annie

PoliticalChic said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> His namesake married the widowed Jackie Kennedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but who are you thinking of?
> 
> I could give more clues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of Aristotle.
Click to expand...


No, earlier. First paid teacher, that we know of.


----------



## Luissa

Annie said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but who are you thinking of?
> 
> I could give more clues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of Aristotle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, earlier. First paid teacher, that we know of.
Click to expand...

socrates


----------



## Annie

Luissa said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of Aristotle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, earlier. First paid teacher, that we know of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> socrates
Click to expand...


Nope, older. Civil Service, the reason this man, who thought himself a failure, is still studied in Western Civilization, though not of Western.


----------



## del

Annie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, earlier. First paid teacher, that we know of.
> 
> 
> 
> socrates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, older. Civil Service, the reason this man, who thought himself a failure, is still studied in Western Civilization, though not of Western.
Click to expand...

confucius?


----------



## Luissa

Annie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, earlier. First paid teacher, that we know of.
> 
> 
> 
> socrates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, older. Civil Service, the reason this man, who thought himself a failure, is still studied in Western Civilization, though not of Western.
Click to expand...

that is going to bug me now!
Socrates was just a guess! I still find myself saying his name the way they do in Bill And Ted!
Is it Buddha?


----------



## Annie

Luissa said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, older. Civil Service, the reason this man, who thought himself a failure, is still studied in Western Civilization, though not of Western.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is going to bug me now!
> Socrates was just a guess! I still find myself saying his name the way they do in Bill And Ted!
> Is it Buddha?
Click to expand...


No. If you all want, I'll say, but someone else needs to do the next question. I'm exhausted. LOL!


----------



## Luissa

Annie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, older. Civil Service, the reason this man, who thought himself a failure, is still studied in Western Civilization, though not of Western.
> 
> 
> 
> that is going to bug me now!
> Socrates was just a guess! I still find myself saying his name the way they do in Bill And Ted!
> Is it Buddha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. If you all want, I'll say, but someone else needs to do the next question. I'm exhausted. LOL!
Click to expand...

once I thought about it he wouldn't be older would he!

How about the first real war between Colonist and Native Americans, but one of the only ones where colonist had an alliance with native americans? And was an early battle of extermination?


----------



## Annie

Luissa said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is going to bug me now!
> Socrates was just a guess! I still find myself saying his name the way they do in Bill And Ted!
> Is it Buddha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If you all want, I'll say, but someone else needs to do the next question. I'm exhausted. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> once I thought about it he wouldn't be older would he!
> 
> How about the first real war between Colonist and Native Americans, but one of the only ones where colonist had an alliance with native americans? And was an early battle of extermination?
Click to expand...


Someone else ask the next, but the answer here was Confucius.


----------



## del

Annie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. If you all want, I'll say, but someone else needs to do the next question. I'm exhausted. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> once I thought about it he wouldn't be older would he!
> 
> How about the first real war between Colonist and Native Americans, but one of the only ones where colonist had an alliance with native americans? And was an early battle of extermination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone else ask the next, but the answer here was Confucius.
Click to expand...


did i stutter?


----------



## Said1

USViking said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twit? Too bad you're such a sore LOSER.
> 
> And no, I'm all done studying....until JULY! Hardy, har, har. :funnyface
> 
> 
> 
> What was the houseboy's name in the classic Elvis movie  "Blue Hawaii"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy Lee.
> 
> Honest to God, the answer just popped into my head without google cheating, or anything like that.
Click to expand...


Guy Lee. As if.


----------



## Annie

del said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> once I thought about it he wouldn't be older would he!
> 
> How about the first real war between Colonist and Native Americans, but one of the only ones where colonist had an alliance with native americans? And was an early battle of extermination?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else ask the next, but the answer here was Confucius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did i stutter?
Click to expand...


Dang, I missed that. Told you I was exhausted!


----------



## mightypeon

When people fall out of Windows its usually bad for them, but when people fall out of windows in a particular town things get nasty for everyone.

In which town did people falling out (or rather beeing thrown out) of windows lead to 2 prolonged, long, and really nasty wars?


----------



## speedy35

I think it had something to do with WW I, but I am not sure of any of the details


----------



## PoliticalChic

mightypeon said:


> When people fall out of Windows its usually bad for them, but when people fall out of windows in a particular town things get nasty for everyone.
> 
> In which town did people falling out (or rather beeing thrown out) of windows lead to 2 prolonged, long, and really nasty wars?



In September, 2000, in Ramallah, two Israeli reservists were murdered at a Palestinian police outpost, and one was thrown out a window and his body beaten and trampled upon by the crowd. Murders of Israelis were avenged by rockets and bombs hitting Palestinian offices and targets in Gaza and the West bank.


----------



## mightypeon

Speedy and political chick, both not what I meant, the incidients were a fair bit more notorious, the language of the city in question even got an idiom translated as "the windows get opened" for when the shit is going to hit the fan.

To make it easier/clearer, there were 2 seperate cases of people beeing thrown out of windows, leading to 2 seperate wars.

One of these wars had a catholic monarch fighting on behalf of Protestants.


----------



## Luissa

mightypeon said:


> Speedy and political chick, both not what I meant, the incidients were a fair bit more notorious, the language of the city in question even got an idiom translated as "the windows get opened" for when the shit is going to hit the fan.
> 
> To make it easier/clearer, there were 2 seperate cases of people beeing thrown out of windows, leading to 2 seperate wars.
> 
> One of these wars had a catholic monarch fighting on behalf of Protestants.



the hundred years war??
really have no clue!


----------



## Luissa

or whatever the war was that was at the same time as the French and Indian war!
man I have killed a lot of brain cells!


----------



## Annie

War of the Roses? Thirty Years War?


----------



## mightypeon

30 Years war is one of the correct ones.
The 30 years war started when the Protestant citizens of Prague threw the Habsburg gouvernors out of the window and offered the crown of Bohemia to the elector count of the Palatinate.

The 30 years war was a drastic change for Germany, most of Germany got looted by Swedish, Danish, Kroatian or French soldiers (in theory, the Swedes, Danes and Frenchmen were the to protect them from the Austrians, which used Kroatian troops as Raiders, but it didnt turn out like that), Brandenburg, which was hit especially hard, may have developed its later Prussian Militarism as a response to beeing powerless and abused for 30 years.

The other war starting because (not only) Prague citizens threw someone out of the window was the Hussite war.
The Hussites were an early sect, attacking church corruption on grounds very similiar to the Protestants. When Jan Hus, the leader of the movement, was burned by the church despite his safety beeing guaranteed by the Holy Roman Emperor, the Hussites rose up, threw some gouvernors and bishops out of various windows and resisted all of catholic Europe by using their revolutionary Wagenburg tactics.


----------



## biglin

The Rhode Island answer is incorrect. It was actually 1791.

The answer to the Bismarck question is the Ems telegram.

Now I'll ask a question about US history.

How many different political parties have occupied the Presidency since its foundation?


----------



## editec

mightypeon said:


> When people fall out of Windows its usually bad for them, but when people fall out of windows in a particular town things get nasty for everyone.
> 
> In which town did people falling out (or rather beeing thrown out) of windows lead to 2 prolonged, long, and really nasty wars?


 
Prague (aka Praha)

Historically these events are know as _The Defenestrations of Prague._

The first defensetration resulted in first war of Protestant reformation, AKA the Hussite wars. (There's good reason to believe this was as much a class war as a religious war, but class and religion were closely intertweined in this case)

This war also created another religio-cidal outcome

Numbers are impossible to really establish, but some historians think that nearly* three million Hussites* (AKA Moravian brothers) were killed in Bohemia, Moravia Poland, and Germany to stamp out that developing Protestant religion.

The second defenestration was ALSO religiously divided war, but I _suspect _that was more of a nationalistic power struggle than a real religious war.

My family was involved (whether they wanted to be or not!) in both of them, would be my guess.

Here's an interesting historical footnote...



> Sometimes, the name _the third defenestration of Prague_ is used, although it has no standard meaning. For example, it has been used [3] to describe the death of Jan Masaryk, who was found below the bathroom window of the building of the Czechoslovak Ministry of Foreign Affairs on March 10, 1948, almost certainly[_citation needed_] murdered by Communists, though the official Communist line claimed this to be a suicide.


----------



## mightypeon

Woot, evil commonuist, in the sprit of Hus et. al they should have thrown out the Communists instead!


----------



## JW Frogen

Who wiped up Julius Ceasar's blood and guts from the Senate floor?


----------



## editec

mightypeon said:


> Woot, evil commonuist, in the sprit of Hus et. al they should have thrown out the Communists instead!


 
You so don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Luissa

speaking of communism.
Who is considered the father of The Republic of China?
it is easy but everyone I ask always get it wrong.


----------



## Diuretic

PRC?  Mao Zedong?  The other lot - Chiang Kai-Shek?


----------



## Luissa

Diuretic said:


> PRC?  Mao Zedong?  The other lot - Chiang Kai-Shek?



before Mao And Chiang and he was not a communist


----------



## Annie

Luissa said:


> speaking of communism.
> Who is considered the father of The Republic of China?
> it is easy but everyone I ask always get it wrong.



I cheated and googled.  Sun Yat-sen

Modern China: Sun Yat-sen



> In Chinese history he is known as "The Father of the Revolution" or "The Father of the Republic." In the West he is considered the most important figure of Chinese history in the twentieth century. As a revolutionary, he lived most of his life in disappointment. For over twenty years he struggled to bring a nationalist and democratic revolution to China and when he finally triumphed with the establishment of the Chinese Republic in 1912 with him as president, he had it cruelly snatched from him by the dictatorial and ambitious Yüan Shih-kai. He died in 1924, with China in ruins, torn by the anarchy and violence of competing warlords. His ideas, however, fueled the revolutionary fervor of the early twentieth century and became the basis of the Nationalist government established by Chiang Kai-shek in 1928.
> 
> Sun Yat-sen based his idea of revolution on three principles: nationalism, democracy, and equalization. These three principles, in fact, were elevated to the status of basic principles: the Three People's Principles. The first of these held that Chinese government should be in the hands of the Chinese rather than a foreign imperial house. Government should be republican and democratically elected. Finally, disparities in land ownership should be equalized among the people, wealth more evenly distributed, and the social effects of unbridled capitalism and commerce should be mitigated by government. The latter principle involved the nationalization of land; Sun believed that land ownership allows too much power to accrue to the hands of landlords. In his nationalization theory, people would be deprived of the right to own land, but they could still retain other rights over the land by permission of the state.
> 
> In Sun's theory of democracy, government would be divided into five separate branches: the executive, legislative, judicial, the censorate, and the civil service system. The latter two branches primarily functioned as a check on the first three, which are the more familiar branches of government to Westerners. The latter two were also traditional branches of the Chinese government and functioned indepedently. The civil service had been around since the Han period and the censorae had been created by the Hong Wu emperor at the beginning of the Ming dynasty (1368-1644). This form of government, however, was never really instituted in Nationalist China.
> 
> In addition, his theory of democracy itself, that is, "rule by the people," was based on the "four powers of the people." These four powers were: a.) the right to vote; b.) the right to recall; c.) the power of initiative (the power to initiate legislation); d.) the power of referendum (the power to amend an old law)....


----------



## Luissa

Annie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of communism.
> Who is considered the father of The Republic of China?
> it is easy but everyone I ask always get it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and googled.  Sun Yat-sen
> 
> Modern China: Sun Yat-sen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Chinese history he is known as "The Father of the Revolution" or "The Father of the Republic." In the West he is considered the most important figure of Chinese history in the twentieth century. As a revolutionary, he lived most of his life in disappointment. For over twenty years he struggled to bring a nationalist and democratic revolution to China and when he finally triumphed with the establishment of the Chinese Republic in 1912 with him as president, he had it cruelly snatched from him by the dictatorial and ambitious Yüan Shih-kai. He died in 1924, with China in ruins, torn by the anarchy and violence of competing warlords. His ideas, however, fueled the revolutionary fervor of the early twentieth century and became the basis of the Nationalist government established by Chiang Kai-shek in 1928.
> 
> Sun Yat-sen based his idea of revolution on three principles: nationalism, democracy, and equalization. These three principles, in fact, were elevated to the status of basic principles: the Three People's Principles. The first of these held that Chinese government should be in the hands of the Chinese rather than a foreign imperial house. Government should be republican and democratically elected. Finally, disparities in land ownership should be equalized among the people, wealth more evenly distributed, and the social effects of unbridled capitalism and commerce should be mitigated by government. The latter principle involved the nationalization of land; Sun believed that land ownership allows too much power to accrue to the hands of landlords. In his nationalization theory, people would be deprived of the right to own land, but they could still retain other rights over the land by permission of the state.
> 
> In Sun's theory of democracy, government would be divided into five separate branches: the executive, legislative, judicial, the censorate, and the civil service system. The latter two branches primarily functioned as a check on the first three, which are the more familiar branches of government to Westerners. The latter two were also traditional branches of the Chinese government and functioned indepedently. The civil service had been around since the Han period and the censorae had been created by the Hong Wu emperor at the beginning of the Ming dynasty (1368-1644). This form of government, however, was never really instituted in Nationalist China.
> 
> In addition, his theory of democracy itself, that is, "rule by the people," was based on the "four powers of the people." These four powers were: a.) the right to vote; b.) the right to recall; c.) the power of initiative (the power to initiate legislation); d.) the power of referendum (the power to amend an old law)....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

People always forget about him. I am doing a paper on him and it is quite interesting.
He did not make the chinese communist party is ally until he had been thrown out the first time and he needed help to over throw the chinese government.


----------



## Annie

Luissa said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of communism.
> Who is considered the father of The Republic of China?
> it is easy but everyone I ask always get it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and googled.  Sun Yat-sen
> 
> Modern China: Sun Yat-sen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Chinese history he is known as "The Father of the Revolution" or "The Father of the Republic." In the West he is considered the most important figure of Chinese history in the twentieth century. As a revolutionary, he lived most of his life in disappointment. For over twenty years he struggled to bring a nationalist and democratic revolution to China and when he finally triumphed with the establishment of the Chinese Republic in 1912 with him as president, he had it cruelly snatched from him by the dictatorial and ambitious Yüan Shih-kai. He died in 1924, with China in ruins, torn by the anarchy and violence of competing warlords. His ideas, however, fueled the revolutionary fervor of the early twentieth century and became the basis of the Nationalist government established by Chiang Kai-shek in 1928.
> 
> Sun Yat-sen based his idea of revolution on three principles: nationalism, democracy, and equalization. These three principles, in fact, were elevated to the status of basic principles: the Three People's Principles. The first of these held that Chinese government should be in the hands of the Chinese rather than a foreign imperial house. Government should be republican and democratically elected. Finally, disparities in land ownership should be equalized among the people, wealth more evenly distributed, and the social effects of unbridled capitalism and commerce should be mitigated by government. The latter principle involved the nationalization of land; Sun believed that land ownership allows too much power to accrue to the hands of landlords. In his nationalization theory, people would be deprived of the right to own land, but they could still retain other rights over the land by permission of the state.
> 
> In Sun's theory of democracy, government would be divided into five separate branches: the executive, legislative, judicial, the censorate, and the civil service system. The latter two branches primarily functioned as a check on the first three, which are the more familiar branches of government to Westerners. The latter two were also traditional branches of the Chinese government and functioned indepedently. The civil service had been around since the Han period and the censorae had been created by the Hong Wu emperor at the beginning of the Ming dynasty (1368-1644). This form of government, however, was never really instituted in Nationalist China.
> 
> In addition, his theory of democracy itself, that is, "rule by the people," was based on the "four powers of the people." These four powers were: a.) the right to vote; b.) the right to recall; c.) the power of initiative (the power to initiate legislation); d.) the power of referendum (the power to amend an old law)....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People always forget about him. I am doing a paper on him and it is quite interesting.
> He did not make the chinese communist party is ally until he had been thrown out the first time and he needed help to over throw the chinese government.
Click to expand...


Indeed. It was US insistence on backing Sheck who was more concerned with money and self-importance than backing the 'communist' Mao, who was helping the people and really fighting the Japanese. I'm glad young people are still reading history.


----------



## Luissa

Annie said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated and googled.  Sun Yat-sen
> 
> Modern China: Sun Yat-sen
> 
> 
> 
> People always forget about him. I am doing a paper on him and it is quite interesting.
> He did not make the chinese communist party is ally until he had been thrown out the first time and he needed help to over throw the chinese government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. It was US insistence on backing Sheck who was more concerned with money and self-importance than backing the 'communist' Mao, who was helping the people and really fighting the Japanese. I'm glad young people are still reading history.
Click to expand...

I am actually taking Chinese history this quater but I have always loved history.


----------



## paperview

I like this thread.

Looks like it hasn't been opened in a while...but maybe I can partake by asking one:

Who was the African American elected to public office in the United States?

And when?


----------



## hjmick

John Mercer Langston. 1855. Town clerk in Brownhelm, Ohio.

I only know this because he lived in Chillicothe Ohio for a brief period and my family is from Chillicothe.


----------



## paperview

hjmick said:


> John Mercer Langston. 1855. Town clerk in Brownhelm, Ohio.
> 
> I only know this because he lived in Chillicothe Ohio for a brief period and my family is from Chillicothe.


Good answer, but it's wrong.


----------



## paperview

I'll wait a bit to give the correct answer. 

Maybe someone else may get it.


----------



## Luissa

any of you guys watch Cash Cab? I am watching a marathon today, love the show. Love days off also!!


----------



## Luissa

What President got stuck in a bath tub?


----------



## paperview

Luissa said:


> What President got stuck in a bath tub?


Fatso Taft.
 But no one got the last one yet.


----------



## bodecea

paperview said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> What President got stuck in a bath tub?
> 
> 
> 
> Fatso Taft.
> But no one got the last one yet.
Click to expand...


Sorry, don't know.

But here's another one....What part of G. Washington's will caused his widow, Martha, to move to a small attic bedroom after his death?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Wentworth of Cheswell on New Hampshire before the Revolution was probably the first elected official.


----------



## JW Frogen

JakeStarkey said:


> Wentworth of Cheswell on New Hampshire before the Revolution was probably the first elected official.



 May the name forever bask in glory.


----------



## rightwinger

Everyone knows Neil Armstrong was the first man to walk on the moon

Who was the last?


----------



## Ernie S.

hotaceline said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to This forum
> it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in



With a rack like that, you'll do fine!
Welcome.


----------

